# Fallout 4



## Vintage Paw (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/129715-Fallout-4-Trademarked-By-Bethesda



> *Bethesda recently trademarked Fallout 4 in Europe, giving credibility to the rumors that the game may soon be announced.*
> 
> We all know that Bethesda is probably working on _Fallout 4_, but it may be closer than we think. Earlier in the week, we saw a mysterious website surface, seemingly teasing a new _Fallout_ game with a countdown timer. Adding credibility to those rumors, Bethesda has recently trademarked the _Fallout 4_ name in Europe.
> 
> ...



It's never too early to start a thread like this, amirite?

What are you hoping to see from Fallout 4?


----------



## Cid (Nov 18, 2013)

23 days to the announcement that it will be out some time in 2016!

Combat system could be better, more balanced weapon options, general improvements in AI and interaction with it and a Cthulu-inspired bit that they've actually bothered to finish properly. 

Technically I'd like a revolutionary new game the likes of which I cannot even conceive of, but the above is probably more realistic.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 18, 2013)

More open world would be better. I know FONV was open world but you were herded a certain way by unbeatable mobs rendering it pretty much linear up until you reached New Vegas.


----------



## Cid (Nov 18, 2013)

Hopefully next gen of consoles will allow continuous indoor/outdoor.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't expect technical wonders, this is Bethesda we're talking about. I predict an even shiner version of the same engine they've been using since Morrowind, with the same fundamental limitations on architecture, scripting, animation, combat and AI. It'll look amazing in screenshots, of course


----------



## Cid (Nov 18, 2013)

The continuous indoor/outdoor revolution will come! have faith Crispy, have faith.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2013)

Cid said:


> The continuous indoor/outdoor revolution will come! have faith Crispy, have faith.


Maybe for small buildings. This is already true to an extent in Skyrim, which has some "interiors" freely accesible from the world. But I am willing to place a server fund bet with anyone who'll take it, that FO4 will have some huge buildings with only 4 doors and absolutely no windows, which load as separate environments.

They will use all that lovely RAM for hi-res textures and models, more varied audio, longer view distances etc. because you can throw money at them and see immediate results.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I'd like to see... 

More factions.  Specific reputations with factions (like with FNV) 
Upgradeable weapons (i.e. being able to add scopes, other enhancements to weapons)
A hardcore mode (again like with FNV) where stim packs don't heal immediately, you need to eat and drink and sleep. 
more moral ambiguity
More weapons (including all the obscure Fallout 2 weapons)
The player having greater affect on the game world.  Mebbe even things like over hunting of certain animals causing them to appear less often. 
less glitchy radio station.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2013)

2016? Fucks sake.


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 18, 2013)

Vehicles, but make them hard to obtain, repair and fuel. Yeah some real Mad Max shit.
Hardcore rocked in FNV, more of that.
I believe a co-op mode has been hinted at.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 18, 2013)

Apparently this site has been registered by ZeniMax Media, the parent company of Bethesda, in the last couple of days. 

http://thesurvivor2299.com/

( from http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2013/11/17/is-the-survivor-2299-site-a-fallout-4-teaser/comment-page-2/ )


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not sure about vehicles.  Although I'd like to see horses.  Albeit mutant ones obviously.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 18, 2013)

Communists


----------



## Cid (Nov 18, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> 2016? Fucks sake.



That was just me being cynical, Skyrim was about a year between announcement and release I think.


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2013)

I got a bit bored of New Vegas I must admit. Didn't finish it in the end. Will probably still get this mind as the third one was _so _fucking good. GTA dipped a bit and came back all guns blazing so I hope this can too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2013)

Cid said:


> That was just me being cynical, Skyrim was about a year between announcement and release I think.



Aha.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 18, 2013)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Don't expect technical wonders, this is Bethesda we're talking about. I predict an even shiner version of the same engine they've been using since Morrowind, with the same fundamental limitations on architecture, scripting, animation, combat and AI. It'll look amazing in screenshots, of course



I like this word of caution. What sticks in my mind is the hours, and I do mean HOURS, of fun I have when I get lost in a Bethesda game. What they all have in common though is I've never finished any of them. It's a design flaw but also part of the attraction for me I think. Actually I have no idea if this post relates in any way to yours. It triggered the thought though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 18, 2013)

As much as i like fallout  i think it doesn't  quite lend itself to  quite the same  rollplayability  as elder scroll games.  

the desolation of the setting  means  more interactions of the bullet to the face  kind.

i'm looking forward to another fallout   but  not in the way i'd look forward to ES 6


----------



## Sunray (Nov 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Maybe for small buildings. This is already true to an extent in Skyrim, which has some "interiors" freely accesible from the world. But I am willing to place a server fund bet with anyone who'll take it, that FO4 will have some huge buildings with only 4 doors and absolutely no windows, which load as separate environments.
> 
> They will use all that lovely RAM for hi-res textures and models, more varied audio, longer view distances etc. because you can throw money at them and see immediate results.



They have to upgrade that engine or this


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 19, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Communists


Well other than Chinese Army feral ghouls


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 19, 2013)

Did anyone play the Dead Money expansion for New Vegas? Fantastic stuff. I want more of that


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2013)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Did anyone play the Dead Money expansion for New Vegas? Fantastic stuff. I want more of that



I dont think I ever did. So in my case it really was dead money.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 19, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I dont think I ever did. So in my case it really was dead money.



I thought it was bloody brilliant. Atmospheric, tense, with a small cast of memorable characters and a haunted house type story.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2013)

NVP said:


> I got a bit bored of New Vegas I must admit. Didn't finish it in the end. Will probably still get this mind as the third one was _so _fucking good. GTA dipped a bit and came back all guns blazing so I hope this can too.


Yeah 3 was great but I never really got into New Vegas.  I can't really put my finger on why though.

Maybe I'll get round to finishing New Vegas before 4 comes out


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 19, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah 3 was great but I never really got into New Vegas.  I can't really put my finger on why though.



Same here, so let's hope FO4 manages to get the same charm as 3.  New Vegas just didn't grab me as much.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 19, 2013)

Is anyone else a bit surprised they hadn't already trademarked this yet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2013)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I thought it was bloody brilliant. Atmospheric, tense, with a small cast of memorable characters and a haunted house type story.
> 
> YouTube Video



Looks interesting. The only one I tried which I was no way levelled enough for involved leaving your followers behind and escorting a caravan somewhere. Upon arrival all my quest companions got killed along with me not too long afterwards.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:
			
		

> Is anyone else a bit surprised they hadn't already trademarked this yet.



Anyone else considering trademarking 5?


----------



## Silva (Nov 19, 2013)

I too got bored of FNV quickly. Right after the start, I think. Maybe I was just in the wrong mood, but it didn't have the same initial impact as FO3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2013)

Never got into Fallout 3 as it had been out a few years when I tried it. I'd seen too much praise/screenshots or something.


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah 3 was great but I never really got into New Vegas.  I can't really put my finger on why though.
> 
> Maybe I'll get round to finishing New Vegas before 4 comes out


Yeah it was odd. I was right into it at first - stumbling across villages where unspeakable atrocities had been carried out and wondering wtf was going on but for some reason it just petered out a bit.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought New Vegas was great. There was enough in it for me to play repeatedly to try the different storylines (although I restarted each time from a save around about when I found Vegas). 

That's what I'd really like from a new one - more different paths and stories, and more ways you can influence stuff. If it's a year or so till this comes out that might be the time I consider getting a new gen console.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 19, 2013)

I got bored of New Vegas very quickly, probably because it came out so soon after I'd finished Fallout 3 and it initially seemed a bit same old same old.
After picking it up again recently and completing it, it became clear that it's a far superior game in terms of character, plot, freedom etc. It's a lot deeper.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> I thought New Vegas was great. There was enough in it for me to play repeatedly to try the different storylines (although I restarted each time from a save around about when I found Vegas).
> 
> That's what I'd really like from a new one - more different paths and stories, and more ways you can influence stuff. If it's a year or so till this comes out that might be the time I consider getting a new gen console.



I know the first bit was a bit predictable and linear but it was interesting to play both defending the first town against the powder gangers and again colaborating with them. Although it was more accident rather than design as I did a restart a while after and lost saves in a reinstall.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2013)

NVP said:


> Yeah it was odd. I was right into it at first - stumbling across villages where unspeakable atrocities had been carried out and wondering wtf was going on but for some reason it just petered out a bit.


I think my interest in gaming had disappeared for a while, so I might go back and have another go soon.  I stopped playing Borderlands 2 about the same time, that's great but again for some reason I lost interest about half way through.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Apparently this site has been registered by ZeniMax Media, the parent company of Bethesda, in the last couple of days.
> 
> http://thesurvivor2299.com/
> 
> ( from http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2013/11/17/is-the-survivor-2299-site-a-fallout-4-teaser/comment-page-2/ )



I think it's a hoax, I've seen enough info (the host is in Poland, and date formats are European) to convince me that it's just a prank.  It wouldn't be the first time.

Personally I think that if we get an announcement this year it will be at the Spike VGAs (as they did for Skyrim, so there's previous form), if so it will be for a release date of October 2014 (makes sense for Fallout games to be released around that time as it fits with the lore, conveniently ties in with early pre-xmas shopping, and most of the games in the Fallout universe _have_ been released around that time of year).  If we don't get an announcement then, I doubt we'll be looking at a 2014 release date.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I dont think I ever did. So in my case it really was dead money.



I know loads of people loved it, but I fucking hated Dead Money with a passion.  Just not my sort of thing at all.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 21, 2013)

Epona said:


> I think it's a hoax, I've seen enough info (the host is in Poland, and date formats are European) to convince me that it's just a prank.  It wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> Personally I think that if we get an announcement this year it will be at the Spike VGAs (as they did for Skyrim, so there's previous form), if so it will be for a release date of October 2014 (makes sense for Fallout games to be released around that time as it fits with the lore, conveniently ties in with early pre-xmas shopping, and most of the games in the Fallout universe _have_ been released around that time of year).  If we don't get an announcement then, I doubt we'll be looking at a 2014 release date.



I'm not sure ether way tbh

https://docs.google.com/document/d/16l48SLc2y398UXw3WTX8on3Y3FNAD3yn9-nGY1iNKEY/preview?sle=true is a round up of what's known by Redditors (there's a really good false/not false round up reddit thread which I can't find, and I'm now late for work)


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2013)

Played NV 1st then Fallout 3 now back playing NV ulimate on hardcore. Fuck me its hard.

I'd like from 4. 

1. Less bugs. 

2. No 3 dog. 

3. Vehicles.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm not sure ether way tbh
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/16l48SLc2y398UXw3WTX8on3Y3FNAD3yn9-nGY1iNKEY/preview?sle=true is a round up of what's known by Redditors (there's a really good false/not false round up reddit thread which I can't find, and I'm now late for work)



Given that Reddit has been the source of many a hoax (including a Fallout 4 hoax which made it into all the gaming press back in spring this year, and the source was eventually exposed as being a bored Redditor, something that game journalists should have felt ashamed about reporting in the first place), I wouldn't touch anything with a 10 foot bargepole.

I do, however, follow the official Bethesda Fallout forum, which although it can occasionally be prone to overexcitement and lots of bickering, revealed the likelihood of this particular site being a hoax within a matter of hours.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 21, 2013)

Ahh right,  didn't know that about reddit and fallout 4, quite an expensive hoax for the hoaxer though as I'd imagine their bandwidth is being hammered


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Ahh right,  didn't know that about reddit and fallout 4, quite an expensive hoax for the hoaxer though as I'd imagine their bandwidth is being hammered



Yeah the probable expense of it is why I'm only 99% convinced it's a hoax rather than 100% - but sometimes bored people with loads of cash do strange things for entertainment!  Or so I have heard - I wouldn't know, being as I am perpetually skint!


----------



## Cid (Nov 21, 2013)

You'd think if Bethesda new about it and it was a hoax they'd have stepped on it pdq.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2013)

Cid said:


> You'd think if Bethesda new about it and it was a hoax they'd have stepped on it pdq.



No such thing as bad publicity. Fallout 4 is happening it's just a question of when.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2013)

I was getting bored with my avatar.


----------



## Cid (Nov 21, 2013)

8den said:


> No such thing as bad publicity. Fallout 4 is happening it's just a question of when.



Granted, but games companies aren't usually that happy to let people piss about with their IP.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2013)

Cid said:


> You'd think if Bethesda new about it and it was a hoax they'd have stepped on it pdq.



Not necessarily.  They have taken up cases protecting their intellectual property (which is required for them to retain ownership of it - it seems a lot of people misunderstand how the law works in this area and brand anyone who goes to court over it as 'evil', when sometimes they are pretty much obliged to do so) and in the past for other games they have told people who broke NDAs to take stuff off the web or suffer their wrath.  But they have not to my knowledge stopped people from posting up Fallout 4 fan art, fan-fiction, concepts, or otherwise generating hype for what will probably be the next BGS game.

Even if it's a hoax, it's not threatened their intellectual property rights (as it's not linked to another game or product, at least as far as we know) and they are probably rubbing their hands in glee at free publicity.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 21, 2013)

Epona said:


> I know loads of people loved it, but I fucking hated Dead Money with a passion.  Just not my sort of thing at all.



That's literally the wrongest thing you've ever said on this internet forum


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> That's literally the wrongest thing you've ever said on this internet forum



I know, I know, I know - loads of people loved it.  Apparently the story was great.  I, however, am a bit shit at games (or at least action games, or action components in games), and couldn't get through it.  So I don't know what the story was, just that I paid good money for something where I died a lot and couldn't do it, because I have slow reactions, poor co-ordination, and I'm shit.  Go on and gloat.  I'm sure it might have been great, if I'd been able to play it (and yes, I was on the easiest difficulty setting). Go on and ridicule me, I'm used to it.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 21, 2013)

Epona said:


> I know, I know, I know - loads of people loved it.  Apparently the story was great.  I, however, am a bit shit at games (or at least action games, or action components in games), and couldn't get through it.  So I don't know what the story was, just that I paid good money for something where I died a lot and couldn't do it, because I have slow reactions, poor co-ordination, and I'm shit.  Go on and gloat.  I'm sure it might have been great, if I'd been able to play it (and yes, I was on the easiest difficulty setting). Go on and ridicule me, I'm used to it.



This is why I never finished the new Deus Ex. Bring back cheat codes ffs


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm stuck in old world blues and found lonesome road really fucking hard weather I am under equipped or two low a experience level to play them.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> This is why I never finished the new Deus Ex. Bring back cheat codes ffs



I did try the old tgm thing just to get through Dead Money and hear the story there, but it ruined it - I know it sounds odd but I really really wanted to be able to get through it on my own merit, got blown up multiple fucking times, tried tgm just cos I thought there was a story there if I wasn't so shit, then just gave up anyway cos it was a lost cause but now boring - surely you can't be unsympathetic to that!?!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 21, 2013)

Wasn't fallout new vegas basically fallout 4?  Much the same as skyrim was elder scrolls V?


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Wasn't fallout new vegas basically fallout 4?  Much the same as skyrim was elder scrolls V?




No same basic engine as 3 with a few weeks like we have grand theft auto III, then Vice City, then San Andreas. THEN Grand theft auto IV


----------



## Cid (Nov 21, 2013)

Also developed by Obsidian.

On the subject of engines didn't they use an in-house one for the first time in Skyrim?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 21, 2013)

Cid said:


> Also developed by Obsidian.
> 
> On the subject of engines didn't they use an in-house one for the first time in Skyrim?



I think its the same engine but upgraded, it did look a lot better.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm still fence sitting on that site, but it's been updated
http://www.incgamers.com/2013/11/fallout-4-teaser-site-updates-new-morse-code-message
It now plays morse code, which says apparently decodes to “Calling Any Station, Calling Any Station, Calling Any Station, This is/From OZ (Oscar Zulu), Please Wait.” 
It's also got a vault tech logo now.  If it's a hoax and I were senior management at Bethesda I'd be looking to hire the person behind it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 2, 2013)

It's talking about the institute.

Lots has been deciphered now.

I love a good viral marketing campaign, whether it's a hoax or not. If it is a hoax - which I don't believe it is - then it's a fucking good one


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, I've been following it via reddit.  I'd lay money* on it not being a hoax. 

The latest thread is http://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/1rxwss/the_survivor_2299_hype_and_speculation_megathread/

*something like 5p as I'm not a betting man.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2013)

God, it's easy to lose entire hours to the reddit threads.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Indeedy... but I waaaaaaaaaaant Fallout 4 already.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2013)

So here's the scariest thought in my gaming head right now:

I'm desperately anticipating Dragon Age: Inquisition's release in November next year. I need this game yesterday. WHAT IF FALLOUT 4 COMES OUT AT THE SAME TIME?

I'm not done with Skyrim yet


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm still getting my arse handed to be in some of the add ons to NV. 

I WILL be pissed if Fallout 4 isn't compatable with my Xbox 360.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> So here's the scariest thought in my gaming head right now:
> 
> I'm desperately anticipating Dragon Age: Inquisition's release in November next year. I need this game yesterday. WHAT IF FALLOUT 4 COMES OUT AT THE SAME TIME?
> 
> I'm not done with Skyrim yet



Heh, mine is how the f*ck will I find 100+ hours to sink into Fallout 4 with a super curious 'I see grown ups using this, I simply must pat/rummage/chew/wave it dramatically around/drop it' by then one and a bit year old daughter roaming around the place.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Heh, mine is how the f*ck will I find 100+ hours to sink into Fallout 4 with a super curious 'I see grown ups using this, I simply must pat/rummage/chew/wave it dramatically around/drop it' by then one and a bit year old daughter roaming around the place.



You can drug them or tie them to things.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 4, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Heh, mine is how the f*ck will I find 100+ hours to sink into Fallout 4 with a super curious 'I see grown ups using this, I simply must pat/rummage/chew/wave it dramatically around/drop it' by then one and a bit year old daughter roaming around the place.


I have a 21 month ol and have currently racked up nearly 160hrs on FNV (Finished it multiple times on hardcore with diff factions and DLC but still trying dlc and other paths). This was done over months during nap time and after he'd gone to bed, it's possible  

With regard to FV4 I would really really hope that it would be less crash prone and that save files wouldn't randomly corrupt or cause infinite loading screens


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2013)

Some discussion now about whether it'll be cross-gen or not. It seems like it'd be a hell of a challenge, and probably not worth it, considering the sheer scope of an open world game. Time will tell, though.


----------



## Cid (Dec 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some discussion now about whether it'll be cross-gen or not. It seems like it'd be a hell of a challenge, and probably not worth it, considering the sheer scope of an open world game. Time will tell, though.



3 years between FO3 and Skryrim, 3 years between Skyrim and FO4... Oblivion-FO3 was a bit shorter, so three games on the last generation. Seems unlikely they'll make more for this gen, so would make sense to focus their development on the new systems. Might get considerably higher sales on cross-gen mind you, and if they use a tweaked version of the Skyrim engine it would still be quite pretty.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.gameware.at/info/space/Fallout 4 (AT-Version)?emphasize=X1-FAO4A#X1-FAO4A


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 4, 2013)

50 quid for PC though, if those prices are anything to go by... what's the accuracy of that website, I mean that apparently it's listed pre-orders before announcement of release before, but how long before?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 4, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> 50 quid for PC though, if those prices are anything to go by... what's the accuracy of that website, I mean that apparently it's listed pre-orders before announcement of release before, but how long before?



or wait a while for the GOTW edition to fall to £15-£20. Skyrim Legendary is approaching the magic mark...


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not waiting until 2016 to play fallout 4 for a saving of 20 quid or so


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 4, 2013)

Fair enough, I've only had my decent rig for a year and am wading through the last 5 years or so back catalogue


----------



## Cid (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 7, 2013)

And Epona was bang on the money: that survivor site is a hoax.  God darn it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, saw it play out last night. It was a very, very good one. I can't say I feel the same level of disappointment as everyone else over on reddit. It was an exciting and interesting ride in and of itself. Lots of fun to watch. And we know F4 will be coming anyway, so it's not like this is confirmation that they're never making it.


----------



## Cid (Dec 7, 2013)

Ah well, at least it was a good hoax.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 9, 2013)

Who paid for that bandwidth?

That webpage got battered.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 10, 2013)

apparently it cost them $30 for the hosting


Sunray said:


> Who paid for that bandwidth?
> 
> That webpage got battered.



The person behind the hoax has said it cost about $60 for the bandwith
From http://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/com..._the_prick_behind_thesurvivor2299_ama/cdw59we
Hosting: 30$ Traffic (15TB) 60$ Phone number: Approximately 900$.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a shitload of money to fork out for an (admittedly quite effective) joke.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 10, 2013)

the bloke behind it says he's rich enough to be able to afford it, I'd like to be financially secure enough to be able to spend a grand on a joke.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 10, 2013)

Most I've ever spent on a joke was sixty quid on SimCity 5 deluxe edition.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2013)

ba-boom tish


----------



## Silva (Dec 11, 2013)

tbh if I had fuck you money, I wouldn't mind making the odd pointless, expensive joke.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 12, 2013)

Apparently there's now leaked casting documents  confirming the existence of Fallout 4, and its setting in Boston.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-12-11-fallout-4-is-in-development-set-in-boston-report


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, and the whole thing sounds remarkably similar to the story the hoaxer had created. Boston, The Institute, you see life before the bombs dropped, you wake up in cryo...

The hoaxer apparently finished his script back in march... so...

I mean...


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes. 

Indeed... also the lack of Ron Perlman....


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2013)

Fallout 1, 2, & Tactics currently going for FREE on GoG, you don't have to buy anything else.  Just thought I'd mention it.  Offer ends in 23 and a half hours.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 13, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, and the whole thing sounds remarkably similar to the story the hoaxer had created. Boston, The Institute, you see life before the bombs dropped, you wake up in cryo...
> 
> The hoaxer apparently finished his script back in march... so...
> 
> I mean...



IGN are saying the same thing, its like they have all been out to some remote no speaking buddhist retreat or we mass hallucinated a fake Fallout 4 website and the reddit AMA.


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2013)

Sunray said:


> IGN are saying the same thing, its like they have all been out to some remote no speaking buddhist retreat or we mass hallucinated a fake Fallout 4 website and the reddit AMA.



Aye, that Reddit hoax that sprung up in April this year said all the same stuff, and the poster afterwards said he'd made it all up because he was bored.  Sounds like just the same stuff getting regurgitated over and over (and that original Reddit stuff has cropped up as Fallout 4 'news' several times this year already).

I'm taking anything I hear with a definite pinch of salt pretty much until something is said directly by either Pete Hines (Bethesda Softworks head of PR) or Todd Howard (Bethesda Game Studio lead developer).  Given how close to their chests they keep any game info both pre and post announcement, I tend not to take any leaks too seriously.  Even if they turn out eventually have been true, the secrecy with which Bethesda (both the publisher and the developer) treat their games means that they are often a target for hoax leaks and speculation that quickly becomes a 'factoid'.


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2013)

Fallout 4 is getting made.  It will be a first person, open world, post apocalyptic Bethesda game.  What more do you need?


----------



## Silva (Dec 14, 2013)

No bugs?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 19, 2013)

I would like a game that was well optimised. Something that plays well on a variety of systems rather than a super computer sized mega rig. It would be a smart move anyway because the masses are buying graphics on board laptops anyway..


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I would like a game that was well optimised. Something that plays well on a variety of systems rather than a super computer sized mega rig. It would be a smart move anyway because the masses are buying graphics on board laptops anyway..



If you want to game, don't go with a gpu that isn't either of AMD or nVidia.  It has little to do with game developers, it's because Intel do not provide the same level of gpu hardware technology and software support that AMD and nVidia provide for gaming.  A games developer cannot force an onboard Intel gpu to do things that it is not designed to do.  Games developers are not magicians, might as well ask developers to make a game that will run on your toaster.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 22, 2013)

I play stuff on an 2013 MBP with intel Iris Pro. So basically graphic on board. And while its not comparable to a proper GPU (company of heroes 2 is not going to happen bootcamp or not) its still good.

My point being that computers are doubling in power every five minutes and soon we will have deep thought style computers in our coffee mugs. But that seems to be an excuse to create massively bloated resource hog games.

I would have thought a canny developer would make something that has decent playability across a lot of hardware. So Fallout 3 can just about work on an HD4000 and happily on an HD5000. Maybe Fallout4 could too...


----------



## Cid (Dec 24, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I play stuff on an 2013 MBP with intel Iris Pro. So basically graphic on board. And while its not comparable to a proper GPU (company of heroes 2 is not going to happen bootcamp or not) its still good.
> 
> My point being that computers are doubling in power every five minutes and soon we will have deep thought style computers in our coffee mugs. But that seems to be an excuse to create massively bloated resource hog games.



That's not really true any more... My PC was pretty much built around Fallout 3 and used sort of medium/high spec stuff available then. Not found a game it won't run yet, usually on reasonable settings.



> I would have thought a canny developer would make something that has decent playability across a lot of hardware. So Fallout 3 can just about work on an HD4000 and happily on an HD5000. Maybe Fallout4 could too...



There's always going to be a cut off point though, and logically that will tie in with console releases. The days of games pushing cards that were top end 6 months ago are long gone (thank fuck), but a bit of progress is good.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2013)

Cid said:


> There's always going to be a cut off point though, and logically that will tie in with console releases. The days of games pushing cards that were top end 6 months ago are long gone (thank fuck), but a bit of progress is good.



Very true.  Back in the '90s you could easily blow 2 to 3 weeks wages on a gpu that would be considered low-end and verging on obsolete within a few months.  That is the era that spawned the general perception of PC gaming being a money sink for those with comfortable wallets, and back then it was true.  Things have changed a lot -component prices have come down a lot and components are relevant for a lot longer, which is a great thing.  As you say, a bit of progress is not a bad thing, but thank fuck that things have stabilised a lot.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 27, 2013)

All this talk of possible Fallout games has got me all nostalgic, just been on Steam and bought Fallout 1,2 and Wasteland


----------



## Zimri (May 12, 2015)

It's all getting a bit serious now, 2 fairly sizable* rumours in the past few weeks, maybe it finally is going to be announced?

*Fairly sizable in the sense we've heard abolsutely nothing since the confirmed leaked documents way back in 2012 or 2013.

This might be the game that finally gets me to upgrade the coal fired behemoth i've got sat under the desk at the moment


----------



## Chilli.s (May 12, 2015)

New "gaming laptop" time for me, or just hope for a console version...


----------



## InfoBurner (May 12, 2015)

Had to research to find out what'd excited you.

http://www.videogamer.com/xbox360/f...tion_company_to_create_fallout_4_trailer.html

...Personally I'll get excited later.


----------



## 8den (May 12, 2015)

It's pretty much "OMG Someone's Linkedn profile says they worked on the fallout 4 trailer"


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2015)

FO4 is on the way, don't panic.


----------



## 8den (May 16, 2015)

Epona said:


> FO4 is on the way, don't panic.



Whose panicking? It's just they've been teasing Fallout 4 for nearly for half a decade now, and there's been "news" posts were aren't news but wild speculation, fan homages, conspiracy theories and outright bullshit. 

Sort of like when someone bumps a Fallout thread and you get excited and open the page to discover that theres no actual news of any substance. 

Epona you don't know anyone who's guilty of doing that to me do you?


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2015)

8den said:


> Whose panicking? It's just they've been teasing Fallout 4 for nearly for half a decade now, and there's been "news" posts were aren't news but wild speculation, fan homages, conspiracy theories and outright bullshit.
> 
> Sort of like when someone bumps a Fallout thread and you get excited and open the page to discover that theres no actual news of any substance.
> 
> Epona you don't know anyone who's guilty of doing that to me do you?



Er.. this thread has been active for a few days, don't accuse me of bumping it!
Fallout 4 is on the way, that I know for 99.9% certain, my only worry is about whether it will be as good as I want it to be (which fills me with fear).


----------



## Silva (May 16, 2015)

Fallout 4 vs Cyberpunk 2077

The race is _ON_


----------



## Citizen66 (May 16, 2015)

In a way I prefer the way Bethesda do it. Where you sort of forget about it and get on with your life and then suddenly it appears all shiny and within reach. Unlike devs like Paradox that announce things when they're at the drawing board, give regular teasers in the form of diaries throughout production and then just as it comes into reach they realise they underestimated the work involved and move the release slot by a year or so. Then cancel it.


----------



## 8den (May 16, 2015)

Epona said:


> Er.. this thread has been active for a few days, don't accuse me of bumping it!



Er this thread was started two years ago. The latest bump is speculation about the fact that someone posted on Linkedin that they allegedly worked on the Trailer for Fallout 4. So best case scenario is that Fallout 4 is coming but it could be a year away, best case scenario.



> Fallout 4 is on the way, that I know for 99.9% certain, my only worry is about whether it will be as good as I want it to be (which fills me with fear).



I dunno I've had my heart broken before.



> Fallout 4 vs Cyberpunk 2077
> 
> The race is



It does look very very shiny. But the thing is everything in trailer just it  makes it look like a rip off. The music sounds like a rip of Tom Yorke's solo output, and the images from the trailer are a complete rip off Bladerunner (naked sexy cyborg? Check. Some kind of cyborg hunting guy with a over large hand gun? Check. Bladerunner style hoover police cars? Oh thats a big check.) Don't get me wrong I've been a fan since the Cyberpunk 2020 RPG, but that game didn't have a original bone in it's body.

I'll check it out though. One of the many things I loved about the Fallout Games is how wonderfully originally the whole series was. Starting from the alternative 19040s where the transistor was never invented, and how American ending up a hundred years cold war with China, a society which some how ended up a culturally stagnate Mc Carthy esque limbo where music and fashion cultural worldviews all locked into a perpetual 1950s twilight. As they end up with robots and ray guns that look like something from Hugo Gernsback. I love the whole post apocalypse retro futurism vibe from the game. That and the Vaults, the psychotic Stanford experiment if it was created by Josef Menegele thing is just a well that the writers can still tap for the new fallout game and they can come up with completely fresh new ideas.

I love the whole Fallout world but in particular fallout new vegas. The Rat Pack meets Mad Max, Meets cheesey sci fi B movie villains and robots, with Oceans eleven casino heists added by holograms, mutants, and undead gouls. With Sci Fi super weapons, the whole Legion of Casear neo fascism, with lashing of John Ford western themes, and letting you play a Sergio Leone style anti  hero (okay I may be overdoing this), and the whole game was just very funny.

One things I always disliked about the Cyberpunk games (going back the the RPG) is that it took it's self very very very serious. Almost to the point of being Poe faced.And that trailer with all the slow moe set to some kind of faux Tom Yorke ain't changing my opinion. Even if it is very pretty. I remember the gaming manual for 2020 had random quotes from The Who songs for some reason that eluded me to this day.

Which why if you asked me to pick between Shadowrun and Cyberpunk and I'd always gone with the game that lets me play as the Cybernetic Orc Street Samurai every time thank you.

So to me, Fallout 4 or Cyberpunk 2077. Fallout everytime.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 16, 2015)

I think Epona meant she wasn't responsible for this latest bump from a few days ago, 8den .


----------



## Sunray (May 16, 2015)

hehe

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/i-ate-the-wasteland-being-a-cannibal-in-fallout-new-vegas-253


----------



## Silva (May 16, 2015)

8den said:


> It does look very very shiny. But the thing is everything in trailer just it  makes it look like a rip off. The music sounds like a rip of Tom Yorke's solo output, and the images from the trailer are a complete rip off Bladerunner (naked sexy cyborg? Check. Some kind of cyborg hunting guy with a over large hand gun? Check. Bladerunner style hoover police cars? Oh thats a big check.) Don't get me wrong I've been a fan since the Cyberpunk 2020 RPG, but that game didn't have a original bone in it's body.
> 
> I'll check it out though. One of the many things I loved about the Fallout Games is how wonderfully originally the whole series was. Starting from the alternative 19040s where the transistor was never invented, and how American ending up a hundred years cold war with China, a society which some how ended up a culturally stagnate Mc Carthy esque limbo where music and fashion cultural worldviews all locked into a perpetual 1950s twilight. As they end up with robots and ray guns that look like something from Hugo Gernsback. I love the whole post apocalypse retro futurism vibe from the game. That and the Vaults, the psychotic Stanford experiment if it was created by Josef Menegele thing is just a well that the writers can still tap for the new fallout game and they can come up with completely fresh new ideas.
> 
> ...



The music is by Archive


Spoiler








I meant it as a "who gets completed first", because on one hand there's the "2077 is the release date" joke, on the other, FO4 has been "close to announcement"  since I got New Vegas for cheap, which had to be late 2012 at the latest.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2015)

It's not just the trailer rumour. They're also holding their first ever E3 press conference. Studios/publishers don't do that unless they have something to announce.

Whether that will be Fallout 4 or some other game waits to be seen. But considering they've never done it before...


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2015)

8den said:


> Er this thread was started two years ago. The latest bump is speculation about the fact that someone posted on Linkedin that they allegedly worked on the Trailer for Fallout 4. So best case scenario is that Fallout 4 is coming but it could be a year away, best case scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't provide the most recent bump to the thread, I was responding to recent posts.  Don't wet yourself.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 16, 2015)

And also the company who were possibly doing the trailer got in touch with Destructoid and asked them to pull the story because an nda had been broken makes it seem legit 
http://www.destructoid.com/rumour-g...mpany-creating-fallout-4-trailer-291924.phtml


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2015)

Maybe they'll announce Half Life 3.


----------



## 8den (May 17, 2015)

Hmmm the last bioshock game did not live up to hype of the demo released at one of these events I am suspicious. These bastards have broken my heart before with their temptations and lies, and I am afraid to love again.

To be serious though.  I do think fallout 4 is on its way, but the issue this will there be a xbox one or ps3 version? I think they did they did as much as they could on the old engine in F:NW but was really creaky and buggy. So I suspect fallout 4 will be next gen release only. Which will bugger me up. Im a mac user and I doubt there will be version for me. So I suspect to play fallout 4 im going to need to invest in new hardware. Well best start saving now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2015)

I expect they're using the Skyrim engine, which was just fine on last gen. And they'll have been making it for a good long time now. But, it depends on what the money people say, and whether they think it's worth releasing on last gen. The difficulties in providing both last gen and new gen support at a good level are numerous. You just have to look at the utter omnishambles that is Dragon Age: Inquisition on last gen machines (cc. Chick Webb)


----------



## 8den (May 17, 2015)

I dont think they can. Ive read somewhere that said theyve said they've done call they can with the old a
Engine. Both Skryrim and New Vegas were buggy. The character animation for faces was pretty poor. It would make sense that if the are making fallout 4 to use a new engine and make it for the new consoles. Im not a huge gamer and don't pretend to know anything, most of what I'm saying comes from reading articles that float around whenever fallout 4 rumours start to drop, and from talking to my brother


----------



## Chick Webb (May 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I expect they're using the Skyrim engine, which was just fine on last gen. And they'll have been making it for a good long time now. But, it depends on what the money people say, and whether they think it's worth releasing on last gen. The difficulties in providing both last gen and new gen support at a good level are numerous. You just have to look at the utter omnishambles that is Dragon Age: Inquisition on last gen machines (cc. Chick Webb)


Indeed. They're supposed to have fixed that now but I got the update the other day and still CAN'T READ THE TEXT!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2015)

8den said:


> I dont think they can. Ive read somewhere that said theyve said they've done call they can with the old a
> Engine. Both Skryrim and New Vegas were buggy. The character animation for faces was pretty poor. It would make sense that if the are making fallout 4 to use a new engine and make it for the new consoles. Im not a huge gamer and don't pretend to know anything, most of what I'm saying comes from reading articles that float around whenever fallout 4 rumours start to drop, and from talking to my brother



New Vegas wasn't the same engine as Skyrim, it was an older one, the same one as Fallout 3. And of course they were both buggy, this is Bugthesda! 

I agree that they'd be more successful if they focused on new gen and PC though, simply because providing the same quality of experience across generations is going to be very, very difficult. If any game was going to have cross-gen appeal, though, it's a Bethesda game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Indeed. They're supposed to have fixed that now but I got the update the other day and still CAN'T READ THE TEXT!!!



Ugh, sorry it still isn't fixed for you. Have you managed to get very far in it regardless?


----------



## Chick Webb (May 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ugh, sorry it still isn't fixed for you. Have you managed to get very far in it regardless?


Yeah, I was even getting into it (I'm not sure if I'm just talking myself into liking though, since I'm so invested in the series).


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> New Vegas wasn't the same engine as Skyrim, it was an older one, the same one as Fallout 3.


Different versions of the same tired old thing. I fear that their content-creation pipelines are now such well-worn ruts that they daren't try to fix what ain't broke (ie. the games sell phenomenally well)`


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Maybe they'll announce Half Life 3.



I'm sad we can no longer suggest that it might be duke nukem


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Different versions of the same tired old thing. I fear that their content-creation pipelines are now such well-worn ruts that they daren't try to fix what ain't broke (ie. the games sell phenomenally well)`



Who is 'they'?  New Vegas was made by Obsidian, not Bethesda.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2015)

Epona said:


> Who is 'they'?  New Vegas was made by Obsidian, not Bethesda.


True, but it was built on the same framework with plenty of shared assets.


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> True, but it was built on the same framework with plenty of shared assets.



The plot and quest writing in New Vegas was far superior.  Shared assets and the same game engine do not have much of an impact on that aspect.  (Although I actually preferred FO3 because the exploration element was better and that is something I enjoy).


----------



## 8den (May 21, 2015)

I think making everyone wait half a decade for a game that was creaking along on the old engine is unlikely. For me the worst case scenario will be its next gen online.

Things id like to see in a fallout game.


Vehicles. Join the enclave fly a veritbird!

More options in character gen. Play as a super mutant?

Incorporate some of the better pc mods into the console versions.

Im sure online co op will happen in fallout 4. But thats not something that I've ever gotten into so I'm not pushed.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Knowing it Fallout 4 will become one of them multiple disc games, the anticipation and hype is either gonna pay off or possibly destroy the series now.


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I think making everyone wait half a decade for a game that was creaking along on the old engine is unlikely. For me the worst case scenario will be its next gen online.
> 
> Things id like to see in a fallout game.
> 
> ...



Dear god no, none of that, please.


----------



## 8den (May 21, 2015)

It's going to happen. I think they'll take parts of GTA 5, and other sandbox games. Multiplayer co op is increasingly likely, all games are going that way (not my cup of tea just the way the wind is blowing)

Vehicles. Okay c'mon driving through the nevada wasteland on a chunky motorbike would be more interesting then walking. (And some mad max style action) ,


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2015)

LOL we are talking about Bethesda Game Studio, do not ask them to put vehicles in, it took them long enough to implement horse combat in Skyrim, and even then it was not great.

Not sure why they would take parts of GTA when mostly Fallout 3/NV til now has been "TES with guns and a pipboy" which is kind of how a hell of a lot of us like it.


----------



## 8den (May 21, 2015)

Epona said:


> LOL we are talking about Bethesda Game Studio, do not ask them to put vehicles in, it took them long enough to implement horse combat in Skyrim, and even then it was not great.
> 
> Not sure why they would take parts of GTA when mostly Fallout 3/NV til now has been "TES with guns and a pipboy" which is kind of how a hell of a lot of us like it.


Everything about combat in skyrim was dull. Hack and parry are your only moves.

Don't get me wrong if fallout 4 is on the same engine as NV, and has the same quality of writing I will buy it and love it.

I'll just ask the question what the hell were they doing taking so long releasing it then.

Wait till E4 and see


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I'll just ask the question what the hell were they doing taking so long releasing it then.
> 
> Wait till E4 and see



Because the publisher for Fallout, TES, and ESO are all part of the same company, and the priority was to get ESO onto consoles before announcing anything from another of their studios that might compete.  ESO has its console release in June.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

I must say I fully enjoy the little faux leaks when they pop up. That one last year (or the year before?) was an absolute corker.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I must say I fully enjoy the little faux leaks when they pop up. That one last year (or the year before?) was an absolute corker.



Was it the countdown one? My excitement was far too much for what was eventualky a hoax.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

Told ya

http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2015/06/02/its-official-fallout-4-announcement-is-on-its-way/


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 2, 2015)

http://fallout.bethsoft.com/ has got a count down on it, 22 odd hours to go. 

It's been posted by bethsoft on facebook... so


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

My timid "told ya" belies how much I'm JUMPING AROUND FLAILING.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

Beat you, ohmyliver


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 2, 2015)

aye you did, 



by seconds...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

Every second counts in the wasteland, my friend


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm making inappropriate noises.

Someone I know who is the ultimate pessimist said "they're probably just going to announce an HD remake of 1 and 2 for consoles."

Shit head


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 2, 2015)

Ooooh exciting!

I'll be upgrading hardware to play it, double exciting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

I lol'd


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 2, 2015)

Rumours being for next gen consoles only, at least I know where some of my student loan is going!


----------



## Zimri (Jun 2, 2015)

Just a little bit excited 

Might finish work early just so I can hyperventilate at home whilst the timer counts down in the afternoon


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've never played a Fallout game, and I don't think I'm an RPG-type gamer, but for some reason I bought Fallout 3 for the PS3 a while back. I've still not installed it.

Worth a go? I'm very behind on games, so I don't think I'll care about the no doubt dated graphics(?), but these games aren't about the graphics anyway, are they?

Also, how long is it likely to take to complete?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I've never played a Fallout game, and I don't think I'm an RPG-type gamer, but for some reason I bought Fallout 3 for the PS3 a while back. I've still not installed it.
> 
> Worth a go? I'm very behind on games, so I don't think I'll care about the no doubt dated graphics(?), but these games aren't about the graphics anyway, are they?
> 
> Also, how long is it likely to take to complete?


I can't remember how many hours I spent playing "Fallout 3" but it will never leave you. Ever. I STILL MISS MY MEGATON HOUSE *goes and sits in a very quiet room while muttering to herself*


It's a brilliant game, one, if not the, best I have played. Defintely worth giving a go and if you don't like it, well, I shall hunt you down like a super mutant....I mean that's fine it's not for everyone


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I've never played a Fallout game, and I don't think I'm an RPG-type gamer, but for some reason I bought Fallout 3 for the PS3 a while back. I've still not installed it.
> 
> Worth a go? I'm very behind on games, so I don't think I'll care about the no doubt dated graphics(?), but these games aren't about the graphics anyway, are they?
> 
> Also, how long is it likely to take to complete?



It's a glorified walking simulator and you spend your whole life scavenging nonsense in shit holes.  VATS is ridiculous and the game doesn't work either as an RPG or an FPS ,  falling somewhere in the middle but getting neither. 


Nah,  not really,  it's great.  It lasts as long as you like.  

And then play New Vegas.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ammo is a bit scarce in it I found, so using melee weapons can be better. Chainsaw.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2015)

Ill always remember stepping out of the vault and seeing this view for the first time and realising what a fun exploring game I'd gotten into.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

http://fallout.bethsoft.com


----------



## Voley (Jun 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> http://fallout.bethsoft.com


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 3, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I've never played a Fallout game, and I don't think I'm an RPG-type gamer, but for some reason I bought Fallout 3 for the PS3 a while back. I've still not installed it.
> 
> Worth a go? I'm very behind on games, so I don't think I'll care about the no doubt dated graphics(?), but these games aren't about the graphics anyway, are they?
> 
> Also, how long is it likely to take to complete?



Probably was just me but the first time I played Fallout 3 (just turned 14. Woolworths had it for a tenner only weeks after release as it was closing down) and I picked absolutely everything up. Empty bottles, paperweights, carton of cigarettes, basically anything to help me get money.

Once you play Fallout you honestly will never know a game like it. I was the same, RPGs and massive world games were never my thing before, but there was something that made Fallout one of my top games of all time. 

You can probably rush through it in a few hours, but if you try do everything in game (with the inclusion of all DLCs), youre looking a good few days playtime. Graphics wise, they're still great although obviously much better for PC.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

I bought F3 on the 360, and I admit I didn't like it. But fast forward to me switching to PC, and I got F:NV and love it. I think I do better with games like that on PC. Not least because you can mod them  

Same with Oblivion. 360 = played it for 2 hours. Skyrim, PC = 2000 hours. Okay, Oblivion and Skyrim are different beasts, but the theory is largely the same. I intend to give Skywind a good going over eventually.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 3, 2015)

I prefer NV to Fallout 3 because it's more like Fallout 1 and 2... although the exploratory thing in Fallout 3 is better...

I'm hoping that towns have much more people, there's a hardcore mode where you have to eat/ammo weighs/etc, factions like NV, the writing is more like NV than F3 (more moral ambiguity please, better quest lines, etc). 

I'd quite like it to be set earlier than F3/NV, but that might be because of playing The Last Of Us, and Neo Scavenger. 

I'm really not bothered by having vehicles, or it using the ID 6 engine (especially as I found the blur snap-in graphics annoying in Rage, and Wolfenstein.  I'm also not really bothered about huge amounts of crafting (as that sort of broke Skyrim a little bit for me, why bother hunting obscure magic items, when you can max your smithing/enchanting skills out and make your own)


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.pcgamer.com/fallout-4-announced/

accidental leakage ftw


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 3, 2015)

What are we supposed to do for the next 43 minutes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> What are we supposed to do for the next 43 minutes


Dream about nuka cola


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

40 minutes to go. Not that I'm counting, or anything.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2015)

You know it'll be announced for March 2017 or something. Then you'll really have some waiting to do.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

I bet it'll come out within a month of Mass Effect 4. The fuckers.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I bet it'll come out within a month of Mass Effect 4. The fuckers.


It'll be a paid DLC with the full Beta of Doom unlocked through a platinum subscription to Elder Scrolls Online. 


Wait - this isn't EA is it?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 3, 2015)

If it really is the release I kinda hope they try somewhere brand new. The idea of Project Brazil and Los Angelas would be interesting to add in.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.vg247.com/2015/06/03/fallout-4-pc-xbox-one-ps4/

Boston seems to be confirmed.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 3, 2015)

If it's next gens only, little shame, but I've needed a new console for a while. Thanks Bethesda for giving me a reason!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

15 minutes


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

2 minutes ermahgerd


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda

Live


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

Houston, we have... static.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 3, 2015)

Please Stand by?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2015)

Still seems to be loading for me. I have had to turn my sound down as I am at work


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 3, 2015)

Trailer is here


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

omfg

the leaks were right


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2015)

Mister Handy!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

It's on a loop on twitch. Not sure I can stop watching


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's on a loop on twitch. Not sure I can stop watching


Same here!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

So, about 30 years after the war, then? Or not? Can't work it out. Is he meant to be that baby? Or a descendent? 

Either way, to see more of the war itself. HELL YES.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

http://falloutsandbox.wikia.com/wiki/Jingle_Bells,_the_story_of_Vault_111


----------



## 8den (Jun 3, 2015)

Told you xbox one and ps4 only. SIGH better start saving.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2015)

8den said:


> Told you xbox one and ps4 only. SIGH better start saving.



I don't think anyone is going to be releasing big games on old platforms for much longer.

Have they given a release date?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> So, about 30 years after the war, then? Or not? Can't work it out. Is he meant to be that baby? Or a descendent?
> 
> Either way, to see more of the war itself. HELL YES.



Didn't the baby get caught in the blast towards the end? Also a vault dweller wouldn't be above ground 30 years later would they? 

Beyond being pretty and having a dog(meat) I just want more after that. And the money to buy a console, sigh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

DID YOU NOTICE THE PROTAG SPOKE?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Didn't the baby get caught in the blast towards the end? Also a vault dweller wouldn't be above ground 30 years later would they?
> 
> Beyond being pretty and having a dog(meat) I just want more after that. And the money to buy a console, sigh.



Yeah, I was getting excited.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

Def. Boston, btw.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> DID YOU NOTICE THE PROTAG SPOKE?



Ominous, best not be going for GTA storylines...

Also Vault 111, must be something special, not a known one.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Def. Boston, btw.



Odd choice but could be cool. Not far from New York and Canada either...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> http://falloutsandbox.wikia.com/wiki/Jingle_Bells,_the_story_of_Vault_111



lolol, hasty editing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Odd choice but could be cool. Not far from New York and Canada either...



TBH Boston doesn't seem the most inspiring choice. One thing it does have which the previous setting don't is a coastline, they could do some good stuff with that.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBH Boston doesn't seem the most inspiring choice. One thing it does have which the previous setting don't is a coastline, they could do some good stuff with that.



Clean(ish) slate too I guess. Not much that I recall about the power blocks there. Brotherhood of Steel? Certainly no NCR. Apparently Enclave though...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

More Brotherhood of Steel, please


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 3, 2015)

My god that teaser is fucking incredible, I expected like a 20 second clip but Bethesda as always love to give great account for their work. If the Protagonist is able to finally talk and we have a choice of vocal sounds that will be amazing.

The graphics used I'm curious to see if they're actual graphics but if so they look amazing as well. They're gonna raise the bar with this one by the looks of it, and I honestly can't wait now. COME ON


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2015)

Fallout 3 is the only game I've played on 2 platforms (PC and Xbox) Very much looking forward to playing a new one, and on a new system, most likely a console. Happily looking forward to wandering the wastelands with my trusty combat shotgun.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2015)

Mr. QofG's hasn't seen the trailer yet and I have just been babbling on the phone to him about Mr. Handy and bobble heads and ghouls

Yeah I would have liked to have seen a post-apocalyptic New York landscape rather than Boston but that's simply because I am more familiar with New York however I ain't complaining!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 3, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Fallout 3 is the only game I've played on 2 platforms (PC and Xbox) Very much looking forward to playing a new one, and on a new system, most likely a console. Happily looking forward to wandering the wastelands with my trusty combat shotgun.



"Walking through Capital Wasteland, spotting a Yao Guai in the distance and it's starting to charge for me"

HAHA! I have my shotgun ready to kick ass!

*pulls out shotgun, ready to fire, shoots and it breaks*

Oh shi--

*Yao Guai proceeds to rip me to shreds as I am now haunted for the next few days*


Oh, reckon we might have a barrage of new guns? Borderlands style and every weapon has a different variant?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> "Walking through Capital Wasteland, spotting a Yao Guai in the distance and it's starting to charge for me"
> 
> HAHA! I have my shotgun ready to kick ass!
> 
> ...



Who needs that? A hunting rifle is all you ever need. And a leather jacket.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 3, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Who needs that? A hunting rifle is all you ever need. And a leather jacket.



TUNNEL SNAKES RULE.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

Seeing the deathclaw reminds me of my first deathclaw encounter in FNV.

At the Yangtze fucking Memorial.

Mama and papa deathclaw, plus a couple of kids.

HOW DID THEY GET THERE?

I seem to have an uncanny ability to attract deathclaws from several miles, whether I can see them or they can see me, or not.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

Then there was that time I had to start the game from scratch because a giant radscorpion came into Goodsprings and slaughtered everyone (I mean everyone) while I was out doing Sunny's intro quests.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2015)

The Deathclaw Cave in F3, took ages to sneak in to get that gun...


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Then there was that time I had to start the game from scratch because a giant radscorpion came into Goodsprings and slaughtered everyone (I mean everyone) while I was out doing Sunny's intro quests.




This happened to me far too often, I slated the Radscorpion with great pride only to find Goodsprings wiped out. It was like the Lion King all over again.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Any Fallout 1&2 fans? Who remembers Dogmeat..?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

Dog meat was in 3 too.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Dog meat was in 3 too.



I believe you'll find that was Dogmeat's descendent, not the original.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

YouSir said:


> I believe you'll find that was Dogmeat's descendent, not the original.



He was called Dog Meat. I wouldn't know about 1 & 2 as I haven't played them.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2015)

Weren't 1 and 2 more like strategy games?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 3, 2015)

omg. omg. omg. I always knew I would be buying this on pre-order but now that's definite. What an excellent trailer.



Vintage Paw said:


> More Brotherhood of Steel, please



Isn't it a brotherhood of steel suit that's in the workshop right at the end of the trailer? That'd surely mean more Brotherhood which would be excellent.



Vintage Paw said:


> DID YOU NOTICE THE PROTAG SPOKE?



No, what's this? google hasn't enlightened me.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 3, 2015)

the protagonist spoke to his dog


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 3, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Weren't 1 and 2 more like strategy games?


Not really, the combat was turn based, with action points and that... but they were (great) rpgs... fallout tactics, well, yes...


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Weren't 1 and 2 more like strategy games?



Nah, proper RPG's but the combat was turn based and it was third person/isometric so a bit more involved. Still very much about roaming the wastes doing stuff rather than spending hours planning fights though.



BigTom said:


> Isn't it a brotherhood of steel suit that's in the workshop right at the end of the trailer? That'd surely mean more Brotherhood which would be excellent.



Enclave armour I think. Although you can get power armour without it being either. Enclave certainly feature elsewhere in the trailer though.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Not really, the combat was turn based, with action points and that... but they were (great) rpgs... fallout tactics, well, yes...



I actually thought Tactics was quite good, bit limited but if they'd followed it up could have been a real time X-Com sort of deal. There was that abomination on PS1 though, best forgotten.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

http://kotaku.com/all-the-juicy-details-hidden-in-the-fallout-4-trailer-1708720494

Good breakdown of the trailer.

The bit about the voiced protag... I really am ambivalent about a voiced protag. I don't think it is the death knell of an rpg franchise. That said, if our vault dweller is a single, fixed character, with no customisation options, that will disappoint me.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> http://kotaku.com/all-the-juicy-details-hidden-in-the-fallout-4-trailer-1708720494
> 
> Good breakdown of the trailer.
> 
> The bit about the voiced protag... I really am ambivalent about a voiced protag. I don't think it is the death knell of an rpg franchise. That said, if our vault dweller is a single, fixed character, with no customisation options, that will disappoint me.



I'm more cynical, I think it would massively harm the game but then given the success of previous Fallouts and Skyrim they'd be mad to abandon customisation. Hopefully the voice is just another thing you can customise.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

I meant voiced protags in general don't bother me, when there is customisation. Like in Mass Effect for example. But a fixed character like Nathan Drake holds little interest for me, especially when transposed onto a game like this.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 3, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> the protagonist spoke to his dog


Cheers, didn't get protag as a shortening and could only think of a wheel spoke so I was totally confused


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks worryingly like the same old engine. Slippy-slidey feet on the dog, heightfield terrain with billboard grass, no visible building interiors in the town shots. I've got £20 here says you get a loading screen when you go indoors.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

Is it not going to be available on Steam? The pre-order thing suggests not. Steam is convenient despite its faults. 

My other gripe is Fallout is never truly open world like The Elder Scrolls is. I realise it's more story driven but open world is preferable over linear that pretends to be open world.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Is it not going to be available on Steam? The pre-order thing suggests not. Steam is convenient despite its faults.
> 
> My other gripe is Fallout is never truly open world like The Elder Scrolls is. I realise it's more story driven but open world is preferable over linear that pretends to be open world.



Skyrim has loading screens indoors/outdoors and into large cities.

edit: unless that's not what you meant (probably influenced by crispy's reply above).

You mean more like no quest to follow, go where you want, do what you want?

I've not played much of it compared to FNV, but my understanding is F3 has more exploration than FNV, and FNV has better writing. Considering this is a return to Beth and not Obsidian, we'd expect more of F3-esque stuff, perhaps?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Skyrim has loading screens indoors/outdoors and into large cities.
> 
> edit: unless that's not what you meant (probably influenced by crispy's reply above).
> 
> You mean more like no quest to follow, go where you want, do what you want?



I can't remember 3 so much but New Vegas had definite rails whilst pretending to be open world. Like if you walked the wrong direction you'd meet mobs with vastly superior levels. Keep on the tracks. I just wish it was more like Skyrim where the world is open and it evolves to your story.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Looks worryingly like the same old engine. Slippy-slidey feet on the dog, heightfield terrain with billboard grass, no visible building interiors in the town shots. I've got £20 here says you get a loading screen when you go indoors.



I'm not bothered by this. I don't expect all my games to look like the same shiny thing. It's not going to be the same F3/FNV engine. It'll be a slightly reworked Skyrim engine. All studios have their blind spots. One of Beth's is character animations. It'd be lovely if it looked as smooth as something like, say, AssCreed, but I can't say I especially care. Modders will do some good work, anyway. Modding is half the reason Beth games retain their playability and legacy for so long after release.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't remember 3 so much but New Vegas had definite rails whilst pretending to be open world. Like if you walked the wrong direction you'd meet mobs with vastly superior levels. Keep on the tracks. I just wish it was more like Skyrim where the world is open and it evolves to your story.



Yep, hence my deathclaw story earlier (I really don't know how the fuck they saw me from the other fucking side of the quarry, but I digress).

I admit, I don't mind linearity at all if the story needs it. But narrative has never been Fallout's strong point, so I'd rather they put it all into more freedom, as you say like Skyrim. No one plays Skyrim for the fucking story


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yep, hence my deathclaw story earlier (I really don't know how the fuck they saw me from the other fucking side of the quarry, but I digress).
> 
> I admit, I don't mind linearity at all if the story needs it. But narrative has never been Fallout's strong point, so I'd rather they put it all into more freedom, as you say like Skyrim. No one plays Skyrim for the fucking story



People play Skyrim and the 'story' is one of many options. I never finished the central quest in Skrim and I didn't with Oblivion either. Yet I had hundreds of hours of fun with the other quests. I want Fallout to be like that.


----------



## Ming (Jun 3, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Any Fallout 1&2 fans? Who remembers Dogmeat..?


Huge Fallout 1&2 fan.Played 3 twice through. Funnily enough I've got New Vegas on Steam but I haven't played it yet. I'm in the pub at the moment but I'm thinking I'll be blasting radroaches in the desert when I get home! Can't wait for 4!


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> People play Skyrim and the 'story' is one of many options. I never finished the central quest in Skrim and I didn't with Oblivion either. Yet I had hundreds of hours of fun with the other quests. I want Fallout to be like that.


That's exactly what fallout 3 is like.  There's no reason to think this will be any different.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

shit, that trailer looks awesome. 
i need to rent/buy a telly and buy an x-box one.
it's been a while since i gamed.
not sure if it's compatible with my job, though.
when i last played games, i had a job where you could get away with being a stumbling wreck all day cos you'd been up all night shooting ghouls to bits.


----------



## 8den (Jun 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't remember 3 so much but New Vegas had definite rails whilst pretending to be open world. Like if you walked the wrong direction you'd meet mobs with vastly superior levels. Keep on the tracks. I just wish it was more like Skyrim where the world is open and it evolves to your story.



No it just politely kills you if you decide to head to new vegas via the short cut, and makes you track down the Khans and Benny. But everyone warns you that Cadozors and Deathclaws are down that path. Never bothered me, it lets you explore Nipton, and the surrounding area, and level up so by the time you reach vegas you've got some companions, cash, and skills to handle the place. 

As to the body armour it could be enclave, theres alot of verabirds in the trailer.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2015)

tommers said:


> That's exactly what fallout 3 is like.  There's no reason to think this will be any different.



Not really. I got to a stage in the game where I got stuck. Parts of the map are blocked off until later and I couldn't progress.


----------



## 8den (Jun 4, 2015)

I dont think so. After you leave goodsprings they advise you to head south to nipton. You can go north but one road is riddled with cadzors who will kill you dead at low levels, and the other has a death claw infestation and you really need boone and a couple of 50cals and be level 20 to tAke them on


----------



## 8den (Jun 4, 2015)

The ghouls in the trailer look fucking terrifying fast moving and lethal and that deathclaw looks nasty.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2015)

8den said:


> I dont think so. After you leave goodsprings they advise you to head south to nipton. You can go north but one road is riddled with cadzors who will kill you dead at low levels, and the other has a death claw infestation and you really need boone and a couple of 50cals and be level 20 to tAke them on



I was talking about Fallout 3 there.


----------



## 8den (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry didn't see that. Where did you get stuck in Fallout 3, 

Have to admit I much preferred NV to Fallout 3. Maybe it's because I played NV before 3. I hated the slaver gun, and some of the puzzles were really obtuse.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2015)

8den said:


> Sorry didn't see that. Where did you get stuck in Fallout 3,
> 
> Have to admit I much preferred NV to Fallout 3. Maybe it's because I played NV before 3. I hated the slaver gun, and some of the puzzles were really obtuse.



There seemed to be part of the North (iirc) of the map completely inaccessible beyond the subway. I tried other ways round that just led to cul de sacs. There was obviously something I hadn't done but I couldn't figure out what so eventually stopped playing.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2015)

I preferred NV to Fallout 3, mainly due to the writing, and it feeling more like Fallout 1, 2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> There seemed to be part of the North (iirc) of the map completely inaccessible beyond the subway. I tried other ways round that just led to cul de sacs. There was obviously something I hadn't done but I couldn't figure out what so eventually stopped playing.


That's where walkthroughs come in handy


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2015)

8den said:


> No it just politely kills you if you decide to head to new vegas via the short cut, and makes you track down the Khans and Benny. But everyone warns you that Cadozors and Deathclaws are down that path. Never bothered me, it lets you explore Nipton, and the surrounding area, and level up so by the time you reach vegas you've got some companions, cash, and skills to handle the place.



Exactly... going via Nipton was essential for the whole Ceaser's legion vs NCR vs independant Vegas underpinning of the game...   The game opens up much more once you get to Vegas.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's where walkthroughs come in handy



I didn't think of that.  

But anyway, my point was that it wasn't fully open world like Skyrim. Its linear but hides the rail, same as NV.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I didn't think of that.
> .


No need to give up then!
I always use walkthroughs as I can't be arsed working out the details. I just want to get on with it and shoot things.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No need to give up then!
> I always use walkthroughs as I can't be arsed working out the details. I just want to get on with it and shoot things.



If it was open world you wouldn't have this problem. You just crack on with something else.


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> If it was open world you wouldn't have this problem. You just crack on with something else.



How does Skyrim manage it?  There's a problem in keeping a game challenging for beginning characters and levelled up superheroes in truly "open world" games like what you're talking about.  Oblivion had level scaling so you ended up with bandits in full glass plate with obsidian magical swords wandering about.  Doesn't Skyrim have different difficulty monsters in different areas?  I can't remember.

I found this about Fallout 3...



> This is how Fallout 3s level scaling works:
> 
> The first important change is that creatures never scale up in abilities to match your level, so each Deathclaw in F3 will always have the same attributes, regardless of your character’s level when you have the misfortune of encountering it.
> 
> ...



Incidentally, I've searched for blocked areas of the map and I can't find anything?  It's been a long time since I've played it though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2015)

The scaling in Oblivion really broke the game for me.  Part of the RPG thing surely is getting to an area where you're not high enough level for it and, um, bravely running away and coming back to it when you are and clearing it. 

Skyrim I think handled it by everything levelling up, but levels for areas being set by the first time you you access the area, so you get to a dungeon at say a low level, and it would be set to that low level for the rest of the game.  That was better, but I didn't like that unique items levelled too...

Fallout's approach was better.

*eta* so it sounds like they took the fallout leveling thing and applied it to skyrim.


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah, it looks like an evolution from Oblivion --> Fallout3 --> Skyrim.

From what I can see of Skyrim it's pretty similar.  Areas lock when you enter, enemy types are dependent on your level.

New Vegas had more of a traditional system where harder enemies inhabited specific areas.

Old D&D modules were rated according to level (i.e. 1-3, 4-6 etc.).  A game like these are really collections of modules, so you need a way to get people into the "right" areas, or change the areas themselves to allow proper exploration without blocking off content.  Predictable which way Bethesda went


----------



## 8den (Jun 4, 2015)

I dislikes alot of things about Skyrim. The archery system was a bit too fincky, sword play was just button mashing, and spell casting was only the interesting thing.

And dragon slaying was far too easy.

I'm paying F NV again. Got myself the rat slayer unique sniper rifle, going to head over to the powder gangers and start knocking them off one by one.

The other thing I liked about Fallout NV was and this comes up on the feminist tropes things. There are really excellent strong female NPCs. Rose, and Veronica are by far the most fun companions they both have complex quests that aren't damsel in distress type things, and they've both got excellent voice acting and dialogue.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 4, 2015)

So when do we start breaking out the tea leaves and predicting when the release date will be?

I'll start: roughly the same time as No Mans Sky, so that I have to choose between the two or eating.


(Gameing will win everytime. I can survive on lidl bread and peanut butter)


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2015)

I saw an Amazon page yesterday that had December 15 on it?  Might have been a mockup though... Let me have a look.

Edit:  nah, nothing on there.

I'd guess before Xmas.  Skyrim was November.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

Xbox 1: £300
Big telly: £350

Would I be a dick spending £650 just to play this?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 4, 2015)

.


----------



## maomao (Jun 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Xbox 1: £300
> Big telly: £350
> 
> Would I be a dick spending £650 just to play this?


Are you never ever going to buy another X-box game or watch anything else on the telly? Do you not have a desktop you could shove a better graphics card in and connect up to the big telly?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

maomao said:


> Are you never ever going to buy another X-box game or watch anything else on the telly? Do you not have a desktop you could shove a better graphics card in and connect up to the big telly?


I've only a tiny Lenovo laptop with a clit. I don't really want to have a big telly in my room, bit I would watch iPlayer and use Chromecast on it for sure.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Xbox 1: £300
> Big telly: £350
> 
> Would I be a dick spending £650 just to play this?


If you went ps4 then you'd get to play The Last Of Us, as well as Fallout 4.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 4, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> If you went ps4 then you'd get to play The Last Of Us, as well as Fallout 4.


 Thats what I want to do, but The Kid say no. Boo hoo.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2015)

The Kid is wrong, The Last of Us is one of the best games of the last 30 years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> If you went ps4 then you'd get to play The Last Of Us, as well as Fallout 4.


I've never played PS. I view it with distrust like the apes looking at the monolith in 2001


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> If you went ps4 then you'd get to play The Last Of Us, as well as Fallout 4.



And No Man's Sky before the rest of us PC master race.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2015)

Last gen I got a 360 because it felt like the proper gaming machine, rather than the media hybrid. I liked the exclusives. I don't think I became loyal to them, but I certainly had the impression that the 360 was the better of the two if you simply wanted to game.

I eventually got a PS3 and have never used it much for gaming. In fact, the only game I've played all the way through on it is Heavy Rain.

But now, I'd get  PS4 over an XBone in an instant. It just seems like such the better deal. It probably isn't, and it's likely just a shift in my perceptions, but there's very little that interests me about an XBone now.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2015)

exactly it's a better console, and the fact that Naughty Dog (who I think are easily in the top 5 for dev teams in the world) are doing exclusives on it is enough for me.  

Having said that I've not got one... but I''m very tempted and TLoU 2 will push me over (still will be doing FO4 on a pc though).


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 4, 2015)

Only reason to be fair I am considering an Xbox One is only for competitive play for that shoot em up game.

For release date lottery, I'll go 19th November.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

How could PS4 or a PC be better than an X-Box?

I can't see myself playing games on a computer, as I'd have to get a desktop. But playing games on one of those just seems wrong.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2015)

I've always used consoles for gaming, never a PC. 

We've been holding off getting  a PS4 as there weren't enough games that appealed to us but now....plus I believe the newest FF game will be PS4 only and Mr.QofG's likes that pointy hat stuff!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2015)

consoles are for the weak. The untermensch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

Computers are for the internet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How could PS4 or a PC be better than an X-Box?
> 
> I can't see myself playing games on a computer, as I'd have to get a desktop. But playing games on one of those just seems wrong.



It depends on your preferences and abilities. For example, a lot of people find FPS games far easier on the PC. Easier in the sense that you can be more precise. For competitive play, PC would win out, because of that precision. I know I deal with any kind of first person game a lot better on the PC, for a different reason. Being closer to the screen (I use a laptop) makes me feel less disoriented than when playing on a large tv screen. I still made it through 2 Dead Spaces and a Bioshock on the 360, but if I wanted to play them again I'd get them on PC. Using a keyboard and mouse for movement can seem counter-intuitive if you're used to gamepads, but it quickly becomes second nature, and I find gamepads more awkward now. Even games where you're warned "you really want to connect your controller for this one" I find myself happier with kb&m. (I had quite the induction into kb&m play -- playing Half Life 2 on a mac with a magic mouse ^^)

Secondly, mods! You can't mod a console version. And some games become completely different beasts when modded. Bethesda games in particular. Everything from texture overhauls to make up for some of the shittiest textures known to humankind, to gameplay overhauls that introduce new levelling systems, new enemies, new areas, new combat. Not to mention unofficial patches, which fix all those annoyingly game breaking things the devs never bother to fix.

So, it's not wrong at all to play games on PC. There have been games on PCs since there have been games and PCs. It just comes down to what you want out of your games, and what you find convenient. And of course, if you already have a PC or laptop that can handle games (which I know you don't have) it seems false economy to go out and buy a console if you're not actually all that bothered about platform.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

It just seems against my instincts to play on a keyboard and not look at a massive telly. I'm not nerdy enough to bother with mods. I play Minecraft with my 9 year old nephew over Skype on my laptop and he got exasperated with me and won't play with me until I've read Minecraft For Dummies


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Computers are for the internet



Nah. Keyboard and mouse blows controllers out of the water for these types of games.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It just seems against my instincts to play on a keyboard and not look at a massive telly. I'm not nerdy enough to bother with mods. I play Minecraft with my 9 year old nephew over Skype on my laptop and he got exasperated with me and won't play with me until I've read Minecraft For Dummies



Set up desktop to TV, get gaming control for desktop, problem solved!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2015)

PC's easier for the sound as well. I know some of these modern teles have really good output, but its easier to wire up a cheapo sub woofer and co to a PC. Sound is important to me in a game. I like hearing drips and muttered conversations- the satisfying clic-chunk of loading a weapon and dealing out gunishment.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2015)

Decent headphones achieve that too of course.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to be dead against controllers, until I got an xbox 360 controller for the pc, and well, even in FPS I think I now slightly prefer it, just because it's so much more comfortable to use.  Obviously things like Company of Heroes would be rubbish with a controller, but....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Decent headphones achieve that too of course.



Indeed. I use headphones with my laptop (previous version of these). They weren't too pricey, are very lightweight (scarily plastic, but despite dropping them lots they've not broken yet and I've had them 2.5 years), not too tight, adjustable, and the sound is nice and rich (to my uneducated ears, at least). Microphone works well (I use Skype with someone who has the same pair, so I know what it sounds like on the receiving end).



ohmyliver said:


> I used to be dead against controllers, until I got an xbox 360 controller for the pc, and well, even in FPS I think I now slightly prefer it, just because it's so much more comfortable to use.  Obviously things like Company of Heroes would be rubbish with a controller, but....



I caved in and decided to use my 360 controller with Dragon Age: Inquisition. I was happy enough using kb&m, but I was hearing from people all over the shop -- many of whom were diehard kb&m users -- that it really was so much better with a controller.

Turns out you can't connect a plug'n'play 360 controller to a PC. I'm not buying a new one just for that.

fml


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2015)

I thought you could


----------



## maomao (Jun 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> PC's easier for the sound as well. I know some of these modern teles have really good output, but its easier to wire up a cheapo sub woofer and co to a PC. Sound is important to me in a game. I like hearing drips and muttered conversations- the satisfying clic-chunk of loading a weapon and dealing out gunishment.


That's what made the difference to my home set up. Actually had really nice TV speakers (2.1) but couldn't compete with a pretty cheap (70 quid I think) PC surround sound set up. Makes all the difference to watching GoT too.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2015)

yeah, if it's wired it just plugs in, and auto installs.. if it's wireless, then you receiver for the pc though...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I thought you could



Not the ones with the wired rechargeable battery.

It has to be a proper usb wired one, or a proper wireless one with a dongle. The one where the usb cable can be detatched doesn't work, unless you have a dongle (which I don't). No data is transferred down the cable, only power.

Edit: called play 'n' charge, not plug 'n' play. lol.


----------



## 8den (Jun 4, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> The Kid is wrong, The Last of Us is one of the best games of the last 30 years.



I traded in my xbox for ps3 just for last of us, and it's simply ruined every other game for me. I can't get into farcry 3 or Arkham City, they're great games and all but they're not the last of us. Christ it's an unbelievably good game.


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2015)

I played it for a few hours and I didn't like it. Does it get better?  I mean it was alright but I didn't get what all the fuss was about. 

Maybe I just need to play it a bit more.


----------



## Ming (Jun 4, 2015)

tommers said:


> Yeah, it looks like an evolution from Oblivion --> Fallout3 --> Skyrim.
> 
> From what I can see of Skyrim it's pretty similar.  Areas lock when you enter, enemy types are dependent on your level.
> 
> ...


Did you ever do the the Giant/Drow series? Ending with Lolth...great games.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 4, 2015)

OK, I've just started with Fallout 3 (not bumping the other thread, sorry  ) and I'm stuck already.

I've sat down to take the GOAT test and...and that's it. None of the buttons do anything except L2 which lets me zoom around from a third person view. When I press L2 it zooms immediately to some panel on the wall that seems important but I'm stuck in my seat and literally can't do anything.

Everyone else is doing the test and I'm just sat there looking gormless.

Help


----------



## maomao (Jun 4, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> OK, I've just started with Fallout 3 (not bumping the other thread, sorry  ) and I'm stuck already.
> 
> I've sat down to take the GOAT test and...and that's it. None of the buttons do anything except L2 which lets me zoom around from a third person view. When I press L2 it zooms immediately to some panel on the wall that seems important but I'm stuck in my seat and literally can't do anything.
> 
> ...


You failed the GOAT test


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 4, 2015)

maomao said:


> You failed the GOAT test


B-but, it's multiple choice with no wrong answers...apparently. I've not even got a piece of paper


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just restarted...now it seems to be working


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

i downloaded skyrim on my laptop in desperation, but it doesn't work.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 5, 2015)

tommers said:


> I played it for a few hours and I didn't like it. Does it get better?  I mean it was alright but I didn't get what all the fuss was about.
> 
> Maybe I just need to play it a bit more.


TLoU? I'm surprised, you also need to play it on hard, rather than normal, just because it makes everything more scarce and thus situations more desperate, there's a lot of subtlety in the writing (like in the developing relationship between Ellie and Joel and it's relation to Joel and Sarah, or how Ellie's character is fleshed out as the story progresses, or even the complexities of the characters, especially the women and gay characters, compared to those found in other video games). I played it, admittedly, in the sleep deprived haze of new parenthood which probably helped the emotional resonance of it, 

anyhoo, less derailing...

I wonder what's going to be shown at E3, more game play? hopefully some sort of release time frame will be


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2015)

'You need to play it on hard' - don't be daft. Play on easy, so it's, er, easier.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 5, 2015)

in this case, no, play it on hard because things like ammo is scarce and you get forced to do things like sneaking up and strangling or using bricks and bottles as weapons more, and it thus feels more like 20 years after the almost complete collapse of civilisation more.  Plus if you die you only have to replay the section rather than starting over from the beginning.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 5, 2015)

maomao said:


> You failed the GOAT test



Question 10 always stuffs me, I've had breakdowns multiple times.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh yes!


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2015)

I already knew Fallout 4 was on the way weeks/months ago...
Very cool trailer however, completely loved it!
"War... War never changes"  Oh how I love to hear those words!
Get in


----------



## Cid (Jun 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Indeed. I use headphones with my laptop (previous version of these). They weren't too pricey, are very lightweight (scarily plastic, but despite dropping them lots they've not broken yet and I've had them 2.5 years), not too tight, adjustable, and the sound is nice and rich (to my uneducated ears, at least). Microphone works well (I use Skype with someone who has the same pair, so I know what it sounds like on the receiving end).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started with DA:I on controller and reverted to KB+M. Just seemed more natural for the type of game, even though it was woefully done. FPS I can't handle on a controller at all... Gets used for stuff like Dark Souls.

WOOOO! Fallout 4!


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 8, 2015)

Epona said:


> I already knew Fallout 4 was on the way weeks/months ago...
> Very cool trailer however, completely loved it!
> "War... War never changes"  Oh how I love to hear those words!
> Get in


Hipster


----------



## golightly (Jun 8, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Hipster


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

golightly said:


>


'I knew about it before anyone else' - common hipster claim


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> 'I knew about it before anyone else' - common hipster claim


A hipster would have claimed to have completed it in alpha/beta but hipsters aren't that geeky  tbf


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 8, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> A hipster would have claimed to have completed it in alpha/beta but hipsters aren't that geeky  tbf


A hipster would claim not to be interested in Fallout 4, but rather be really into playing Wasteland on a vintage Apple II, surely...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 8, 2015)

A hipster would be playing Pitfall on an original 2600.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> 'I knew about it before anyone else' - common hipster claim


Yeah, this.


----------



## golightly (Jun 8, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Yeah, this.


 
No way is epona a hipster; geek, however...


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 8, 2015)

I were tryin' t' be funny.


----------



## golightly (Jun 8, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> I were tryin' t' be funny.


 
I know.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 8, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> I were tryin' t' be funny.



Keep tryin'


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyway, Supermutants...


----------



## golightly (Jun 9, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Anyway, Supermutants...


 
Just replaying New Vegas. Couldn't get on with it last time, but thought I'd give it another crack. Anyhow, just tuned into the Black Mountain Radio Station.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 9, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> A hipster would have claimed to have completed it in alpha/beta but hipsters aren't that geeky  tbf


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Hipster



You're a wally


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jun 13, 2015)

Someone's probably said it but am lazy. I hope they sort out Pip-Boy because that whole design, even just the crappy colour and font made it a chore to use..... my 2 pence.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> You're a wally


Hmmm, I've been called worse, I spose...


----------



## 8den (Jun 13, 2015)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Someone's probably said it but am lazy. I hope they sort out Pip-Boy because that whole design, even just the crappy colour and font made it a chore to use..... my 2 pence.




Yes better pip boy organisation nothing like pausing a fight to find sometime stim PAC or ammo or something I've discovered I am essentially a hoarder and need one of those interventions (do you really need  3 different kinds of shotguns at all times you've barely used the 20gauge lever action one in like forever," but it looks so cool")


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 14, 2015)

If there's one thing Bethesda don't do very well (apart from squashing bugs), it's inventory design.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd quite like the game not to pause when going through the inventory though.  It breaks the immersion a bit to effectively have enemy combatants effectively going 'right oh, vault dweller is going through their backpack/healing/changing weapon better wait 'till they stop, and then we're going to attack'  It's like some weird 18th century upper class duelling etiquette overlaid over the wasteland...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2015)

Eh? Why make it more difficult?


----------



## 8den (Jun 14, 2015)

Because in a gun fight it ruins the tension. One thing I  loved about the last of us was scrambling through my inventory for my gun with ammo as I was being out flanked, or even better being shot at and ducking behind cover and desperately making  a Molotov or a apply a 1st aid kit before it was too late.

Someone pointed out that bioshock infinite has this moment where you are supposed to run after Elizabeth after this horrible moment. But in fact there's loads of loot around so you stop and gather that, and the story falls down, because really if booker was a human, he'd after shot after her immediately.

Gaming as story telling medium is growing up, and some games studios are doing really clever things. If im in a firefight my weapons options should be limited as well as my health options.

Ie have three weapons in a fast holster that I can use immediately like a pistol a sniper rifle or smg, and say some stimpacks or aid carried on a belt clip but if I want to heal I can't paused a fire fight to eat twenty blamo mac n cheese


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 14, 2015)

Different games approach things in different ways, though. Fallout isn't, and likely never will be, the same kind of game as The Last of Us, and that's okay. Of course there are improvements that can be made, but for example pausing in VATS and seeing it play out in slo-mo, that's a great addition to the gameplay mechanic, but it wouldn't work for every game. Boo to homogenisation of games. 

It's not exactly the most realistic game already, considering you can carry a shed's-worth of crap in your invisible backpack. A game that focuses on gathering loot as part of its core mechanic needs to give you time to access and sort through that loot. Perhaps adding no pause to hardcore mode would be the best thing. If you want to sort through all the shit you just gathered, you need to find a safe space to do so. And if you're in a fight, you'd better hope you have the right weapon for the job equipped. But in terms of the non-hardcore modes, pausing is fair enough.


----------



## maomao (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been known to eat a  hundred or so cabbages and potatoes during the course of a swordfight in Skyrim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm not that fussed about story. Just want to know who to kill next. And for it to be easy.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not that fussed about story. Just want to know who to kill next. And for it to be easy.



In my cruel and sadistic mannerism as a 20 year old, I hope your first combat encounter ends with your character being decapitated by a giant deathclaw for your idea of easy combat, and then I laugh just as hard because I have the same fate.


----------



## 8den (Jun 14, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Different games approach things in different ways, though. Fallout isn't, and likely never will be, the same kind of game as The Last of Us, and that's okay. Of course there are improvements that can be made, but for example pausing in VATS and seeing it play out in slo-mo, that's a great addition to the gameplay mechanic, but it wouldn't work for every game. Boo to homogenisation of games.
> 
> It's not exactly the most realistic game already, considering you can carry a shed's-worth of crap in your invisible backpack. A game that focuses on gathering loot as part of its core mechanic needs to give you time to access and sort through that loot. Perhaps adding no pause to hardcore mode would be the best thing. If you want to sort through all the shit you just gathered, you need to find a safe space to do so. And if you're in a fight, you'd better hope you have the right weapon for the job equipped. But in terms of the non-hardcore modes, pausing is fair enough.



I agree but I think we're reaching a point thats there's scope for both options.

One of the most popular Fallout New Vegas mods for the PC was created and up loaded by the games developer

http://www.nma-fallout.com/article.php?id=60505



> * Max level with all DLCs installed is 35.
> * XP rate is halved.
> * Base player health is quartered and level-gained health is reduced by 25%.
> * Base Carry Weight from 150 to 50 (related perks/things have also been adjusted).
> ...



Keep in mind this the way one the games senior developers thinks the game could be played

Much in the same way that there's the optional hardcore mod, with the extra processing power of PS4 or Xbox I'd like to have some options.

I'm on my 2nd playthrough of F NV ultimate edition and I'm not sure how, but I've become vilified by the legion only a 8 level. So I get those random legion assasisination squads


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 14, 2015)

8den said:


> I agree but I think we're reaching a point thats there's scope for both options.
> 
> One of the most popular Fallout New Vegas mods for the PC was created and up loaded by the games developer
> 
> ...



This is honestly one of the best mods to come from the amazing people that produce any form of mod. It makes the game so much more different, and easily a brand new challenge on itself.

For anyone who hasn't tried it, its a must.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> This is honestly one of the best mods to come from the amazing people that produce any form of mod. It makes the game so much more different, and easily a brand new challenge on itself.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't tried it, its a must.


Please explain why that is a good 'mod'. It seems to make everything harder


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Please explain why that is a good 'mod'. It seems to make everything harder



I think you answered your question yourself. It makes the game more challenging and some people like that. 

As I mentioned with the last of us (again a post apocalyptical game, where scrounging is vital) two of elements of the game play that I really like is that while you do have a selection of weapons, are a limited by the holsters you manufactory. You start off being able to carry one pistol and one long gun (shotgun, hunting rifle, bow and arrow) and you can gain the ability by finding parts to build additional hostels. So as the game progresses you might have 5 one handed guns, but you can only quick draw two. If you need to get at the other three, you need to duck down, take out your back pack and pull out a weapon. And your ammo is limited, so immediately after a heavy fire fight you need to duck down, scrounge through your back pack and start re evaluating whats the next best set of weapons to go through. 

Some people want a harder game, I've replayed the last of use at a harder level and it's in many way a completely different game, requiring serious tactically adjustments


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

One of the things that really makes the game (well, modern Fallout and TES) great is that it is easy to mod and you can make it as easy or as difficult as you like.  It's a single player game, not a competition - if player A wants to mod to give themselves a massive challenge or player B wants to make it a walk in the park, it doesn't affect my game, or your game, in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

Looklooklooklooklooklook...



skdjfsgujbolrsjgnsljkgnlsrjgnbskjlgn

and also

skjgfbnrkisgbsrkjgblsjgdblorsujgbnlsjfgbn!!!11!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm so excited.

Did I mention lsfkgnodsurglasjgdblowrjngsajgkljgb!!?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

And more info:

http://www.vg247.com/2015/06/15/fallout-4-has-robust-crafting-customisation-and-base-building-video/

*incoherent noises*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

Well this is the last game I'll ever play.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Looklooklooklooklooklook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I just wet myself


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Mind you if my usual experiences with companions are anything to go by, the dog will be dead within 5 minutes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

And it's out this year. Nov 10th.

Aw yisssssssssss.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Whenever I managed to remember to rescue Dogmeat in FO3 I would take him home right away and tell him to stay at home, I got him some dog bowls and a ball and a teddy bear and everything, no way was I going to let him take a bullet for me.  (((Dogmeat)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy. Fucking. Shit.

http://www.vg247.com/2015/06/15/fallout-4-collectors-edition-includes-real-pip-boy/

Collector's Edition, real pip-boy. You can use it as a second screen and access your menus through it.

...................................................

Never have I been quite so tempted by the lure of a Collector's Edition.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Todd Howard just gets so ridiculously excited doesn't he?  I am convinced that he is the reason why BGS games tend to have a short announcement period, so that he doesn't go ott and promise dynamic snow and the like


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm going to pre-order the shit out of this.

Okay, so I've only seen a bit of footage, but it's all I could have dreamed of.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

It looks like there is body customisation. BODY CUSTOMISATION. OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

i just don't even...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

Basically, just this...


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> i just don't even...



Hehe yeah in FO3 you could get the schematics for a rocket launcher type weapon where you could use ANYTHING as ammo - it was totally awesome, but looks like they've improved the effects


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

Also:

Todd Howard:





Vault-Tec Man:


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Also:
> 
> Tom Howard:
> 
> ...


Very good


----------



## BigTom (Jun 15, 2015)

You can build towns! Awesome, that's me playing forever then (derail: is there a post apocalyptic city builder game?)

Also, I'm with OU on the difficulty thing, I like to see the world, play through the story and experience the mechanics, I've no interest in realism in my fights, I always used to not bother rolling and just assume I'd win fights in the old choose your own adventure books too


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Holy. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> http://www.vg247.com/2015/06/15/fallout-4-collectors-edition-includes-real-pip-boy/
> 
> ...


I really dont think youve conveyed the right levels of HOLY SHIT BALLS im having that. 

Right I need to finish everything I have on my PS3. Sell it all all and buy a PS4 or XBOX 1. Get fallout 4 and the last of us re mastered. 

Then a IV for nutrients and some adult diapers.


fishfinger said:


> Looking forward to this


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 15, 2015)

WHAT HAVE I JUST WATCHED AND WHY ARE BETHESDA MAKING US WAIT 5 MONTHS


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> Mind you if my usual experiences with companions are anything to go by, the dog will be dead within 5 minutes.



This. In FO3 I used to get Dogmeat to just wait for me outside of Megaton.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 15, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> WHAT HAVE I JUST WATCHED AND WHY ARE BETHESDA MAKING US WAIT 5 MONTHS



Can you re-cap? I didn't see any of it. Out December?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can you re-cap? I didn't see any of it. Out December?


November 10th


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Holy. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> http://www.vg247.com/2015/06/15/fallout-4-collectors-edition-includes-real-pip-boy/
> 
> ...


It uses an app presumably running on Android/iOS...  nice to see a bit of joined up tech


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2015)

Thrilled. Thanks for all the updates. Looks like a fun winter ahead.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 15, 2015)

Some of the more noticeable factors for the video, if some aren't going to watch it:

V.A.T.S: The fact it's not paused anymore, that definitely adds much more scarcity with combat situations. Before for FO3 and FNV, the idea that you could just go into V.A.T.S when combat got a bit more tricky just kinda killed some of the combat at times, particularly when you are surrounded by 4 or 5 raiders/powder gangers who you just take out with 5 head shots from a shotgun or hunting rifle. The fact that time has just been slowed down now makes you consider your timings for it, especially in the situation where larger enemies are within 10 feet of you, or enemies with large weapons. Well played Bethesda for listening to it's fans for that idea. Other games *HEAVY COUGHING* CALL OF DUTY *COUGHING AGAIN* should maybe take note.

Graphics: What an improvement from the previous Fallout games. I really liked the rust and grit of the old Fallout games, but take a bow to the in-game designers, this honestly could pass for a film if you were pissed enough and such. Bethesda have smashed the graphics field ten fold, and definitely can compete against the rest of the gaming industry for their graphics. One particular thing I liked, the enhancement of weather. Before obviously you could download them as mods for both FO3 and FNV (i loved the idea of radiation rain, had to go inside before it went over otherwise death was possible), but for them to bring it into the game adds to the idea of realism for post-apocolypse fanatics. Take a bow, Bethesda, you really have outdone yourselves here.

Character Design: Even before, the way you could design your own character was great, but once again the developers blow themselves out of the park. What a unique way of doing it for a start, love the idea. More to the point, HOW AMAZING DOES IT HONESTLY LOOK? By the looks of it you can almost change everything (maybe excluding height and build?) and the design aspects is definitely on point this year. I can't think of anything better except designing my dream Ryan Gosling lookalike while my girlfriend still questions my sexuality. I thought the Eurovision hype might do t, but we still aren't there yet.

Character voice acting: Please tell me you can have more than one voice, similar to Saints Row 2. I'm happy with just the one obviously, more than happy, but with multiple choice than this possibly will be the greatest game invented for years to come.

Everything basically looks amazing for the TLR people.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 15, 2015)

I never used VATS for combat anyway. Combat is about action. I'd sometimes need to go into my inventory for a stimpack though.


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2015)

Good video apart from the annoying people shouting and hollering. They need to get lives.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 15, 2015)

I like the paused VATS thing because I don't like FPS' I like RPGs where the combat idea is more "you go and attack this thing" than the detail of what/where etc, so it's the character's skillset that decides if I succeed, rather than mine, if that makes sense. I hope it doesn't go too close to an FPS cos it'll lose a lot for me if it does. We'll see what it's like and probably there'll be a mod I can put in to make it pause again if I really want.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I like the paused VATS thing because I don't like FPS' I like RPGs where the combat idea is more "you go and attack this thing" than the detail of what/where etc, so it's the character's skillset that decides if I succeed, rather than mine, if that makes sense. I hope it doesn't go too close to an FPS cos it'll lose a lot for me if it does. We'll see what it's like and probably there'll be a mod I can put in to make it pause again if I really want.



^ This, exactly this.  Fallout 1 and 2 were turn based, VATS was a nod to that, so that the old fans could still enjoy turn based and skill based combat.  It's not an FPS, people who want to play it as such fine, but don't moan that it has RPG elements!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm not moaning as it was entirely optional (I ignored it).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

How is it not an FPS?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 15, 2015)

Because of the VATS system. It can be played as FPS though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Because of the VATS system. It can be played as FPS though.


I don't understand


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't understand



When a battle starts you can enter VATS from your pip boy (or maybe a hot key, I can't remember) and the action stops and you select a part of your opponents body to attack. Actually I have no idea if the entire battle is conducted that way as I've never used it. Epona can probably shed more light on how it works. It's an alternative combat system afaict.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How is it not an FPS?



In their purest forms, in an FPS whether you win a fight is down to player skill, whereas in an RPG it's down to character skill. In an FPS your character will be roughly the same through the game, though generally pick up better armour/weapons/whatever, whereas in an RPG you'll be gaining experience and increasing strength/intelligence/weapon skills/etc. So when you come to a fight in an FPS it's whether you can control the mouse/controller well enough to point and shoot at the right space/time, whereas in an RPG you'll tell your character to attack someone and it's whether their skill ratings are high enough.

Fallout is iirc what's called an Action RPG, which is an RPG that has taken elements of FPS, so it looks/feels like an FPS but it isn't really. It's the RPG elements of it that make the game good for me, I don't like FPS' generally as I only play on PC and find mice really really really really really really really shit for doing stuff like that because it gets stuck or doesn't have a good enough surface for the laser to read properly (or even worse with the old ball mice) and so I miss the shot and die and it pisses me off (plus I have no interest in military shooters, but if Fallout was pure FPS I probably wouldn't play it).

You can conduct the entire battle from VATS more or less, you have a certain number of action points and it comes out of VATS when they are used up, and they rebuild over (a short period of) time (length determined by your character's attributes) so you basically do your shots in VATS then move around until you can go back in again and do more shots.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

Supine said:


> Good video apart from the annoying people shouting and hollering. They need to get lives.



I agree.

*she says, hollering at home*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

The pip-boy thing, you can do the same with just your phone. The pip-boy is a docking station for your phone, and it interfaces so the app screen is translated onto the pip-boy screen. Still. WANT. Can't find a link for it in the UK at all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

The full press conference is here:



Fallout 4 starts at about 1:05:25


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

Game.co.uk have the Pipboy Edition. Looks like it might be a Game exclusive.


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> When a battle starts you can enter VATS from your pip boy (or maybe a hot key, I can't remember) and the action stops and you select a part of your opponents body to attack. Actually I have no idea if the entire battle is conducted that way as I've never used it. Epona can probably shed more light on how it works. It's an alternative combat system afaict.


You had a limited number of action points in VATs and then you had to enter fps shooter. I tend to use vats like I'm Robocop, if someone starts shooting me I'll trigger Vats to find out where, how many etc, particular if its night and say its a legion assassin squad. Now I have my target(s) I go back into fps mod, and start blasting. If the fight is going drastically wrong (ie death claw when I wasnt expecting one I may use my pip boy to cycle into the big gun and go immediately for the head shot. Vats is also useful if I just cannot get a bead on someone taking pot shots at me or if a cadzor is pummeling a companion and I cant find either of them.


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2015)

BigTom said:


> In their purest forms, in an FPS whether you win a fight is down to player skill, whereas in an RPG it's down to character skill. In an FPS your character will be roughly the same through the game, though generally pick up better armour/weapons/whatever, whereas in an RPG you'll be gaining experience and increasing strength/intelligence/weapon skills/etc. So when you come to a fight in an FPS it's whether you can control the mouse/controller well enough to point and shoot at the right space/time, whereas in an RPG you'll tell your character to attack someone and it's whether their skill ratings are high enough.
> 
> Fallout is iirc what's called an Action RPG, which is an RPG that has taken elements of FPS, so it looks/feels like an FPS but it isn't really. It's the RPG elements of it that make the game good for me, I don't like FPS' generally as I only play on PC and find mice really really really really really really really shit for doing stuff like that because it gets stuck or doesn't have a good enough surface for the laser to read properly (or even worse with the old ball mice) and so I miss the shot and die and it pisses me off (plus I have no interest in military shooters, but if Fallout was pure FPS I probably wouldn't play it).
> 
> You can conduct the entire battle from VATS more or less, you have a certain number of action points and it comes out of VATS when they are used up, and they rebuild over (a short period of) time (length determined by your character's attributes) so you basically do your shots in VATS then move around until you can go back in again and do more shots.




That totally lets me know why I didn't get on with new vegas. I gave up trying to shoot people thinking it was impossible and never played the game again - after about three hours. I didn't get past the first town. If only I knew I was playing it wrong!!!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 15, 2015)

Supine said:


> That totally lets me know why I didn't get on with new vegas. I gave up trying to shoot people thinking it was impossible and never played the game again - after about three hours. I didn't get past the first town. If only I knew I was playing it wrong!!!



Erm yeah. In new Vegas if you fight things that vastly out level you you've gotta piss off sharpish, returning when the balance has evened.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

I've pre-ordered the pip-boy edition


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've pre-ordered the pip-boy edition


Respect. What platform.


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Erm yeah. In new Vegas if you fight things that vastly out level you you've gotta piss off sharpish, returning when the balance has evened.



I pissed off and never played it again! Not sure if that's my fault or the software developers. It looked like a shoot'em'up to me. Doh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Respect. What platform.



PC. I doubt I'll have a PS4 or XBone by then, and of course I want the opportunity to mod and take screenshots.


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2015)

The game is a sandbox like GTA series certain areas are unlocked Or in fallout new Vegas they not blocked they are lethal for low level characters. You can theoretically if you are lucky head straight to new Vegas, but as the game starts you're chasing Benny you are not sure where he went but he goes south and you are picking up his trail, however there are hundreds of detours on this route, so you can head straight after Benny or wander around areas. Eventually by level 15 or 20 you should be able to go anywhere on the map.

Also Benny's circlous route to new Vegas makes sense, the main route to new Vegas has been made impassable by dangerous critters, that he couldn't handle. So truly it is a sandbox game but just certain areas are death traps for low or mid level character s (and even high level characters will face oh good gracious fuck me encounters) later in the game.


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> PC. I doubt I'll have a PS4 or XBone by then, and of course I want the opportunity to mod and take screenshots.


Makes me regret being steve jobs bitch...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Makes me regret being steve jobs bitch...



Can you partition? I did that when I was still using my macbook, and was running Skyrim with mods and enb, etc. 

I'm aware I didn't look at the specs. I'm sure I'll be able to play it, since I can run DAI on ultra etc. But my laptop is 2.5 years old now, so it is starting to need to take a couple of settings down a notch. As my thing is screenshots, I'm more likely to sink money into upgrades/new gear than the average person so I can keep everything looking as shiny as possible in-game. I'm trying to hold out as long as possible, since everything's still okay with this laptop atm.

In other news, Fallout Shelter runs like shit on my iPhone 4. It might do better on the refurbed iPad I've been looking to get.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How is it not an FPS?


Mate, we have this discussion about game genres probably at least twice a year for at least half a decade now!  Don't have the energy for a repeat right now, sorry!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> Mate, we have this discussion about game genres probably at least twice a year for at least half a decade now!  Don't have the energy for a repeat right now, sorry!


S'ok BigTom has already explained. I still find it confusing.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Hold on, what is fallout shelter?
I am currently posting from an annoying tablet so if anyone could post a link it will save me fighting with Google and on screen keyboard!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> Hold on, what is fallout shelter?
> I am currently posting from an annoying tablet so if anyone could post a link it will save me fighting with Google and on screen keyboard!


ios/android game out supposedly now, but i can't find it on Play Store 
http://www.destructoid.com/review-fallout-shelter-293960.phtml
ETA: damn, got too excited - TBA on Android


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2015)

It's their little mobile app for iphone/ipad or android. You're the overseer of a vault, and you have to assign vault dwellers to tasks, build up the vault, get it to run smoothly. It's free. Nice little idea. Crashes every time I try to open it now


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

On well that sounds like a bit of fun, this is an android device so maybe I will try it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> On well that sounds like a bit of fun, this is an android device so maybe I will try it!


we'll have to wait though


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Can you partition? I did that when I was still using my macbook, and was running Skyrim with mods and enb, etc.
> 
> I'm aware I didn't look at the specs. I'm sure I'll be able to play it, since I can run DAI on ultra etc. But my laptop is 2.5 years old now, so it is starting to need to take a couple of settings down a notch. As my thing is screenshots, I'm more likely to sink money into upgrades/new gear than the average person so I can keep everything looking as shiny as possible in-game. I'm trying to hold out as long as possible, since everything's still okay with this laptop atm.
> 
> In other news, Fallout Shelter runs like shit on my iPhone 4. It might do better on the refurbed iPad I've been looking to get.



It's a 2010 macbook intel dual, it needs a new battery and I think I need to up the ram from 8 to 16 gigs. It has a  NVIDIA GeForce GT graphics card.

So the answer is Maybe. Might have to devout a weekend to playing around and tweaking it. I'd much prefer to play fallout on the PC because on the mods released seem to really bring the game alive.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> we'll have to wait though


Boo, I don't like waiting!


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

Also Orang utan, sorry if my earlier post sounded dismissive, I would be happy to discuss such things until the cows come home, usually.  Unfortunately I am prodding at the screen keyboard of this fucking tablet instead of at a PC with keyboard, I literally do not have the energy or patience to have a detailed discussion on this bloody thing!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 16, 2015)

Fallout 4 will have mod support for the consoles, apparently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(also, we have no thread for it, but E3 is going WILD atm. FINAL FANTASY VII REMAKE; SHENMUE III; LAST GUARDIAN....

sgkljnsrghosujrgosjflosjfjighowurhgsljgnlkn)


----------



## 8den (Jun 16, 2015)

Ftggtrmeqnqqjsgflmweqmrmeu




SQQQQQQQQQQQQQQWUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEERRH)HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH7HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHJHHJHHIIHHJHHHJHUYYUU

I just about pissed a ring around myself.

Bethsethsa you beautiful bastards you made us wait but it seems like you made the wait worthwhile


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2015)

I want the pipboy version but on Game.co.uk I cannot see how to preorder it, can someone who knows about these things (Vintage Paw !!!) help?

Edit: Never mind, their site just doesn't like Opera :/


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

Epona said:


> I want the pipboy version but on Game.co.uk I cannot see how to preorder it, can someone who knows about these things (Vintage Paw !!!) help?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, their site just doesn't like Opera :/



Have you actually preordered it? Did it cost much? Are you one step closer to playing fallout 4 then I? How does it feel? It feels good right? I bet it feels really good.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2015)

8den said:


> Have you actually preordered it? Did it cost much? Are you one step closer to playing fallout 4 then I? How does it feel? It feels good right? I bet it feels really good.



I haven't ordered yet, it's £100  

I think when/if I do order it, I will feel as though I have just spunked a load of money on something that I haven't yet seen and I will probably feel guilty and bad for at least the next year :/


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2015)

But it's a pipboy ffs!


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

Epona said:


> I haven't ordered yet, it's £100
> 
> I think when/if I do order it, I will feel as though I have just spunked a load of money on something that I haven't yet seen and I will probably feel guilty and bad for at least the next year :/



Yeah but guilty good right. I mean really good. I don't care pre order it. Make a jpeg of the receipt and go to your local tattoo shop and get them to ink the receipt on your forehead. Then you'll feel much better about it, and we can revive the regrettable tattoo thread. Win Win.


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

Epona said:


> But it's a pipboy ffs!



My opinion is this, anyone who argues that that isn't amazingly good value and a investment for your future, is insane and needs to be locked up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've pre-ordered the pip-boy edition



ditto


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone playing Fallout Shelter...it's great!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2015)

The Pip-Boy edition is in short supply, apparently. It's mostly sold out, in America at least. Lots of unhappy people. Get them while you can, people.

I mean, we all know it's a gimmick. But unf...

And yes, I'm playing Shelter. I have 2 vaults. My first ever, Vault 192, is doing quite well. 26 dwellers now. I started a bunch more after that, and they all went to hell very quickly, but my latest, Vault 0, is slowly coming along, with 14 dwellers. I had to start a second one because I liked it so much I wanted something to do while waiting for my layabout dwellers to do interesting stuff. I live for the opening of lunchboxes. I hate raider and radroach attacks. The dialogue is funny. Their expressions are amusing, when they juxtapose with inappropriate situations. 

My cat's been ill the past few days, and I can rarely keep my mind on anything when he's having a blip, but this game has been just the thing to help me pass the time between crying and pacing and worriedly staring at Charlie to see if he's okay


----------



## 8den (Jun 19, 2015)

Hope he's okay man.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks. He's got laryngitis. Had xrays and stuff today to work out why his breathing was shit and he was gurgling and hiccuping for hours at a time, etc. Xrays all fine, blood work all fine, no heart enlargement, no fluid on the lungs, no strange masses, but a simple last ditch look down the throat with a torch showed massive inflammation. No idea what's caused it. It's difficult to diagnose. Antibiotics and anti-inflammatories for the time being, and we'll see what happens. Little bugger doesn't half put me through the wringer (of course it's far worse for him).


----------



## 8den (Jun 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks. He's got laryngitis. Had xrays and stuff today to work out why his breathing was shit and he was gurgling and hiccuping for hours at a time, etc. Xrays all fine, blood work all fine, no heart enlargement, no fluid on the lungs, no strange masses, but a simple last ditch look down the throat with a torch showed massive inflammation. No idea what's caused it. It's difficult to diagnose. Antibiotics and anti-inflammatories for the time being, and we'll see what happens. Little bugger doesn't half put me through the wringer (of course it's far worse for him).


Could be my wife phoned me today to tell me, that MY dog (you know the shit has hit the van when he becomes MY dog) jumped a fence and killed three of my neighbours chicken (so five in a year) I don't know whats more impressive that he got over the fence (easily over 7 feet) or that self retrain my neighbour displayed in not killing the daft fucker (and quiet how he caught him) he's under house arrest until we can re dog proof the garden.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 19, 2015)

Fallout Shelter isn't on the windows phone store to what I can see.


----------



## Epona (Jun 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks. He's got laryngitis. Had xrays and stuff today to work out why his breathing was shit and he was gurgling and hiccuping for hours at a time, etc. Xrays all fine, blood work all fine, no heart enlargement, no fluid on the lungs, no strange masses, but a simple last ditch look down the throat with a torch showed massive inflammation. No idea what's caused it. It's difficult to diagnose. Antibiotics and anti-inflammatories for the time being, and we'll see what happens. Little bugger doesn't half put me through the wringer (of course it's far worse for him).



Sorry, I only just saw this.  Radar was ill when he was little with something that had very much the same symptoms - he kept making these weird gurgling coughing/retching/hiccupping noises, which apparently were caused by a throat and/or upper respiratory infection - he was quite unwell but it turned out to be bacterial infection and antibiotics cleared it up in no time.  I hope Charlie is on the mend soon, love to both of you xx


----------



## Epona (Jun 20, 2015)

8den said:


> My opinion is this, anyone who argues that that isn't amazingly good value and a investment for your future, is insane and needs to be locked up.



Hmmm I detect a sense of sarcasm?  Or maybe I am misinterpreting.
Doesn't matter really, I spend very little on my hobbies and rarely buy games at full price, if I want to splash out once in a while then so be it


----------



## BigTom (Jun 20, 2015)

Why is the pc download £50 (Game and stream) but the "pre order" price (I'm assuming is the physical product) is £40 at game?

I was going to buy it yesterday but didn't cos I don't want the physical game. If I buy the physical game, what happens? Does it get posted on the 10th or does it come before with some kind of lock to prevent you playing until the 10th?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 20, 2015)

Pip Boys seem to be sold out.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 20, 2015)

Where are people downloading fallout shelter from?


----------



## 8den (Jun 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> Hmmm I detect a sense of sarcasm?  Or maybe I am misinterpreting.
> Doesn't matter really, I spend very little on my hobbies and rarely buy games at full price, if I want to splash out once in a while then so be it



The word is envy. I might be able to hid the new console. (No thats the old console dear). Or the new game (no it's always looked like that). But there's no way I'm going into the kitchen to grab a cuppa with a pip boy on my wrist and that piece of gaming bling is going to get noticed. And that conversation will open a humungous  can of worms about what that money should have been spent/saved on. (ie sorting out the subsidence, rebuilding a wall, remodelling the kitchen). Me buying a pip boy is a divorce level conversation. 

Sigh.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> Sorry, I only just saw this.  Radar was ill when he was little with something that had very much the same symptoms - he kept making these weird gurgling coughing/retching/hiccupping noises, which apparently were caused by a throat and/or upper respiratory infection - he was quite unwell but it turned out to be bacterial infection and antibiotics cleared it up in no time.  I hope Charlie is on the mend soon, love to both of you xx



Thanks for this, Epona I've been stressing, worrying that there's another underlying cause of the hiccuping etc, and that because he had several bad bouts of it the past few days that's what caused the laryngitis, rather than the other way around. But since everything seemed clear in the imaging and blood tests, it at least ruled out some of the more obvious issues like fluid on the lungs, enlarged heart, tumours (visible on xray anyway). He's more at risk of the first two because of being a hyperthyroid cat, but he's consistently come back with a clean bill of health regarding them. In all other respects he's fit as a fiddle! 

Getting the antibiotics into him this morning was a challenge because he's still a bit alert after his trip yesterday. I managed it though. Hopefully tonight it'll be easier, and we'll start seeing some results.

Thank you x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> Hmmm I detect a sense of sarcasm?  Or maybe I am misinterpreting.
> Doesn't matter really, I spend very little on my hobbies and rarely buy games at full price, if I want to splash out once in a while then so be it



I took it he was saying that it _is_ amazingly good value for money and an investment for the future, and anyone who says otherwise is silly. Kind of a "I want this and will convince myself that it's the perfect purchase" thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Where are people downloading fallout shelter from?


Apple store i imagine


----------



## Dandred (Jun 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Apple store i imagine



Any idea how do get it for android? Google play store doesn't have it. Maybe just not here in Korea...


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 20, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Any idea how do get it for android? Google play store doesn't have it. Maybe just not here in Korea...


Unfortunately...



> Bethesda Game Studios has confirmed that Fallout Shelter, a mobile simulation game, will arrive on Android but "in a few months."



http://www.techtimes.com/articles/6...helter-for-android-coming-in-a-few-months.htm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Any idea how do get it for android? Google play store doesn't have it. Maybe just not here in Korea...


It's not out yet. Release date TBA.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 20, 2015)

Mmm, I phone six is looking more tempting now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2015)

So Dogmeat cannot die. This is good news.

Also, you get to choose at the beginning of the game whether to take Dogmeat or Codsworth with you. Both will have different skills sets, and open up different ways of approaching things (presumably what they can investigate and grab on your behalf?). You'll be able to go back to your house to swap them out, but you can't swap them in the field.


----------



## 8den (Jun 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> So Dogmeat cannot die. This is good news.
> 
> Also, you get to choose at the beginning of the game whether to take Dogmeat or Codsworth with you. Both will have different skills sets, and open up different ways of approaching things (presumably what they can investigate and grab on your behalf?). You'll be able to go back to your house to swap them out, but you can't swap them in the field.



Yeah I couldnt play NV on hardcore mod because I couldn't bare rex dying. And Dogmeat lived in Nuketown in Fallout 3 for the same reason.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2015)

Codsworth is too annoying


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2015)

A pipboy should be carefully milled from aluminium by (probably) a bloke in a 1950s Kodak factory. It should have a glass screen and steel knobs. Your plastic piece of crap is a nice marketing gimmick. Congratulations.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 21, 2015)

Cid said:


> A pipboy should be carefully milled from aluminium by (probably) a bloke in a 1950s Kodak factory. It should have a glass screen and steel knobs. Your plastic piece of crap is a nice marketing gimmick. Congratulations.



I don't want to spend $1000 on a game.  The made in china plasticy one will do.


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2015)

Cid said:


> A pipboy should be carefully milled from aluminium by (probably) a bloke in a 1950s Kodak factory. It should have a glass screen and steel knobs. Your plastic piece of crap is a nice marketing gimmick. Congratulations.


Sure if you want to look like some lunatic cos player who spends half a year in wages and time building a vault dweller costume. You ll wear for three days at comic con


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Sure if you want to look like some lunatic cos player who spends half a year in wages and time building a vault dweller costume. You ll wear for three days at comic con


Don't say it like it's a bad thing!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Sure if you want to look like some lunatic cos player who spends half a year in wages and time building a vault dweller costume. You ll wear for three days at comic con



My partner would sadly have to accept that if I had a full vault outfit, I'm getting married in it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2015)

In New Vegas I accumulated so many vault outfits....I just didn't want to sell them


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> My partner would sadly have to accept that if I had a full vault outfit, I'm getting married in it


Just married?

You could be the intrepid vault dweller she could be the semi feral great khan who needs taming....


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In New Vegas I accumulated so many vault outfits....I just didn't want to sell them


Well yeah I mean one for each day of the wee k...


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Just married?
> 
> You could be the intrepid vault dweller she could be the semi feral great khan who needs taming....



An interesting thought. If I could describe my girlfriend she would be just fine as a Great Khan really.

Not sure if its a good thing but kudos to you sir!


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2015)

This is why I love the gaming forum


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2015)

8den said:


> The word is envy. I might be able to hid the new console. (No thats the old console dear). Or the new game (no it's always looked like that). But there's no way I'm going into the kitchen to grab a cuppa with a pip boy on my wrist and that piece of gaming bling is going to get noticed. And that conversation will open a humungous  can of worms about what that money should have been spent/saved on. (ie sorting out the subsidence, rebuilding a wall, remodelling the kitchen). Me buying a pip boy is a divorce level conversation.
> 
> Sigh.....



I had to check, I am one of those who can never *quite* tell the difference in posts!

I am fortunate in that regard, we don't have a great deal of disposable income, but OH heard me sighing about the pipboy and said "just order the bloody thing, call it an early Xmas present".  (Which is probably an indication that he spent more in the Steam sale than I am aware of and is feeling guilty!)
Hopefully it's not sold out yet.


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2015)

Sunray said:


> I don't want to spend $1000 on a game.  The made in china plasticy one will do.



I'm just envious really. Can't seem to buy them anymore.


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2015)

Epona said:


> I had to check, I am one of those who can never *quite* tell the difference in posts!
> 
> I am fortunate in that regard, we don't have a great deal of disposable income, but OH heard me sighing about the pipboy and said "just order the bloody thing, call it an early Xmas present".  (Which is probably an indication that he spent more in the Steam sale than I am aware of and is feeling guilty!)
> Hopefully it's not sold out yet.



We have a two year old so that kind of money goes on his presents.

I keep looking at the star wars lego and that xwing tabletop game and going "patience dude just a few more years".

Course with my luck he'll be into sports...


8den said:


> Just married?
> 
> You could be the intrepid vault dweller she could be the semi feral great khan who needs taming....





Tony_LeaS said:


> An interesting thought. If I could describe my girlfriend she would be just fine as a Great Khan really.
> 
> Not sure if its a good thing but kudos to you sir!


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Well yeah I mean one for each day of the wee k...


Though if you bring vault suits to the nice lady who runs the vault 22 hotel she will pay you, and bring enough of them to her and she will have sex with you. You the can pick pocket her rifle through her room which has a snow globe and more vault suits. Which you can sell to her.


(Yes I am shameless)


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2015)

8den said:


> We have a two year old so that kind of money goes on his presents.
> 
> I keep looking at the star wars lego and that xwing tabletop game and going "patience dude just a few more years".
> 
> Course with my luck he'll be into sports...



Lego is great for kids, really helps to develop a lot of skills both mental and in terms of co-ordination, spatial awareness, and imaginative play, I think give it a couple of years your kid will be out of the 'may choke on the bricks' stage and will definitely need star wars lego because it will be good for his development, and you will be on hand to help with those skills of course 

Edit: Oh and if airfix kits are still a thing you need to get him interested in those in a few years time, he'll need help with the small fiddly parts and the glue and that


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Though if you bring vault suits to the nice lady who runs the vault 22 hotel she will pay you, and bring enough of them to her and she will have sex with you. You the can pick pocket her rifle through her room which has a snow globe and more vault suits. Which you can sell to her.
> 
> 
> (Yes I am shameless)



Benny shot me in the head, so I fucked him and cut his throat in his sleep.

Were even.


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Benny shot me in the head, so I fucked him and cut his throat in his sleep.
> 
> Were even.


If you let  them escape he gets snatched by the legion. Caesar gives you the options fight him in the pit, blow his brains out, or crucifixion. 

Ouch.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 21, 2015)

8den said:


> If you let  them escape he gets snatched by the legion. Caesar gives you the options fight him in the pit, blow his brains out, or crucifixion.
> 
> Ouch.



You can set him free, but good luck trying to get out alive yourself.


----------



## 8den (Jun 22, 2015)

Nah you got to kill Caesar at some point. Preferably with boone by your side


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> You can set him free, but good luck trying to get out alive yourself.


I spent _ages _trying to do that. In the end I just shot him!


----------



## 8den (Jun 22, 2015)

Just shoot the fucker. Anywy could he BEEE anymore annoying? 


Anyone get that?


----------



## Epona (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like the Pipboy version is out of stock, can no longer see the preorder button


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 23, 2015)

8den said:


> Just shoot the fucker. Anywy could he BEEE anymore annoying?
> 
> 
> Anyone get that?




The main issue I had with NV was that we were meant to see Chandler Bing (WHY CAN I REMEMBER HIS NAME??) as a crefable villan.
It kind of made it feel like they (I cant remember who the Dev were) crammed all these Fallout and Las Vegas references and then thought about the plot.


----------



## 8den (Jun 23, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> The main issue I had with NV was that we were meant to see Chandler Bing (WHY CAN I REMEMBER HIS NAME??) as a crefable villan.
> It kind of made it feel like they (I cant remember who the Dev were) crammed all these Fallout and Las Vegas references and then thought about the plot.



The Villain in NV was Mr House, Benny was just a stooge with delusionals of Grandeur. And while I quite like Mathew Perry as a actor, his Rat Pack shitck was terrible (unlike say the King)


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 23, 2015)

8den said:


> The Villain in NV was Mr House, Benny was just a stooge with delusionals of Grandeur. And while I quite like Mathew Perry as a actor, his Rat Pack shitck was terrible (unlike say the King)


I never realised it was him. Now killing him in one of my ending play-through makes me feel even more smug.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2015)

It's got a whole bunch of famous voices: 
Fallout: New Vegas
http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt1706601/
Fallout 3 too - Liam Neeson is the scientist father of the hero


----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2015)

Well it is sold out, but turns out that is not a bad thing as it saved me from ordering something I wouldn't be able to use - apparently it works with your smartphone - a gadget that I do not have and do not need!  Ah well, it is the game I am most interested in anyway


----------



## Cid (Jun 28, 2015)

Epona said:


> Well it is sold out, but turns out that is not a bad thing as it saved me from ordering something I wouldn't be able to use - apparently it works with your smartphone - a gadget that I do not have and do not need!  Ah well, it is the game I am most interested in anyway



Sold out except for arseholes who just bought it to put on ebay of course.


----------



## 8den (Jun 28, 2015)

Fallout Shelter is becoming a very good reason to switch to a ipad/iphone. (that and a list of Adobe Apps I've just found out about)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2015)

It's coming on Android too!


----------



## 8den (Jun 28, 2015)

Hmmm to be honest, theres a host of incredibly funky adobe suite apps thats are apple only and I use icloud which isn't available on andriod that and I've been Steve Jobs bitch for years I think I'm just going to cave and give him the last thing I held out on, fallout shelter is the last straw. 

Fucked if I'm buying a watch though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2015)

I recently got a refurbed iPad Air 1. Couldn't see the point paying for a new Air 2, really the main difference is the chip, it's faster, but I really don't care enough.

Apple over Android because I've built up a load of apps over the years on my iPhone 4, and I don't want to pay twice for things. Also, there are a few apps that are Apple only -- photog and art apps -- and that's the driving force behind me wanting a tablet. 

Refurbed Air 1 because the Air 2 did something weird to the way the screen is bonded, and most art styluses don't work properly with it. I also picked up a Wacom Creative Stylus 1 (the current version is 2) for £20 (new version goes for £90) and modded it to work really nicely. 

And best of all, Fallout Shelter works on it very nicely


----------



## 8den (Jun 29, 2015)

Ive bought a 2nd hand ipad2 very cheap and its on its way to me, and looking at a iphone 5s. After a v quiet start to the year in getting a lot of work at the moment (so touch wood) if it keeps up ill get the phone


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2015)

Limited editions of the Pip-Boy edition coming to GAME Friday morning at 9am, apparently.

If you're interested.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Limited editions of the Pip-Boy edition coming to GAME Friday morning at 9am, apparently.
> 
> If you're interested.


"hyper ventilates*


----------



## Ming (Jul 3, 2015)

Check your phone size though. The pip-boy doesn't work with large phones (i've got an LG G3 and it won't fit unfortunately).


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2015)

Luckily I'v managed to talk myself out of a Pip-Boy, so not bothered too much. Yeah it could become a treasured collectors item (we love our Fallout lunch box) but there's always another...

  Fallout Shelter, I'v done that now too, lasted since Monday as a tea-break and evening time sink. Got up to about 50 dwellers, found a couple of good guns, got a few "achievements". Made no IAP microtransactions as there's no way I can get value out of a 4 inch pocket screen. Quite fun to start with. And then in the last day it ramped up the random attacks, fire, radroach and raider so as to make all but the best equipped dwellers into toast. Leaving the choice do I slog to get back by being on it every hour or spend £14.00 to save me the time?  Great for 24 hours, then rapidly becomes a pain in the ass. the last day has shown it for what it is... pointless. It suffers from the usual Bethesda traits, long loading screens and random crashes, although My phone is old and to get it to run had to disable all sounds and alerts.

  Good advertising, fun enough for free and still looking forward to F4 and a new console in november.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm still plugging away with Shelter. Got 70 dwellers, regularly send someone out into the wasteland for gear so almost everyone has armour and a weapon. Only had one death in the vault. I've not been checking it more than a couple of times a day, and it looks after itself mostly. Today I've spent a bit more time with it as I've been waiting for a phone call, and managed to expand a bit more.

I refuse to make in-app purchases in any game. Utterly pointless in this game. Lunchboxes only yield you a few caps, maybe a stimpack, and the occasional named Dweller, but you can train your current dwellers to be just as good so what's the point?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.kotaku.co.uk/2015/07/06/people-are-already-making-mods-for-fallout-4

Never change, modding community <3


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2015)

Shelter keeps crashing for me.  I get a raider attack that doesn't do any damage and that I can't kill.  It then crashes whenever I log back in again and I can't access the vault.

Happened twice now.

So I'm not playing that any more.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/28/fallout-4-todd-howard-post-apocalypse-peter-hines

I _so_ want to play this!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 28, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/28/fallout-4-todd-howard-post-apocalypse-peter-hines
> 
> I _so_ want to play this!





> We do know there will be romantic possibilities with the game’s human helper characters, of which there are 12, including a journalist named Piper and *Preston Garvey*, leader of a group named the Commonwealth Minutemen.



I have this guy in my Fallout Shelter. He's one of the special dwellers you can get. Does this mean some of the other special dwellers will be in the real game? Oh my!


----------



## Ming (Jul 29, 2015)

Greenman gaming has a 23% off voucher for pre-orders at the moment (don't know if you've had to have bought stuff of them before though).


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have this guy in my Fallout Shelter. He's one of the special dwellers you can get. Does this mean some of the other special dwellers will be in the real game? Oh my!



Oh I LOVE Preston Garvey in FO3 - he is the guy who leads the group that you help to escape from the slavers somewhere in the north of the map to find a new home at the Lincoln Memorial iirc.
It can sometimes take him and his friends a sweet time to turn up there though, always caused me some anxiety that they could get shot by supermutants before they arrived.

Or maybe I am getting him confused with someone else, I have terrible time remembering names of characters in games.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2015)

Epona said:


> Oh I LOVE Preston Garvey in FO3 - he is the guy who leads the group that you help to escape from the slavers somewhere in the north of the map to find a new home at the Lincoln Memorial iirc.
> It can sometimes take him and his friends a sweet time to turn up there though, always caused me some anxiety that they could get shot by supermutants before they arrived.
> 
> Or maybe I am getting him confused with someone else, I have terrible time remembering names of characters in games.


That's Hannibal Hamlin


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's Hannibal Hamlin



Bugger, thanks - confused as usual.


----------



## westcoast1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Is Fallout 4 out on PC aswell?


----------



## 8den (Aug 1, 2015)

westcoast1 said:


> Is Fallout 4 out on PC aswell?


Pc Xbox one and ps4


----------



## westcoast1 (Aug 1, 2015)

When is the release date of this mofo?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2015)

westcoast1 said:


> When is the release date of this mofo?



10th November I think


----------



## 8den (Aug 13, 2015)

Apparently Theres leaked cam from some gaming convention showing 10 minutes or so of gameplay, Beth have being pulling it down as quickly as it goes up but you can still see it on pornhub (which apparently shows you more explicit stuff than a fallout 4 game play) had a look but the picture quality is rubbish and presume a proper ver will be released soonish

In other news your character now speaks and the actors playing the hero have recorded over 15,000 lines of dialogue for the game. (The holder for most lines of dialogue at present is F:NV with 65,000 for every npc)


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2015)

Fallout Shelter on Android now

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bethsoft.falloutshelter


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2015)

It's pointless.  Don't bother.


----------



## 8den (Aug 13, 2015)

tommers said:


> It's pointless.  Don't bother.


ah its harmless fun when you are waiting for a train.

its free and the inapp purchasesare are resonably priced


----------



## tommers (Aug 14, 2015)

8den said:


> ah its harmless fun when you are waiting for a train.
> 
> its free and the inapp purchasesare are resonably priced



I'm still bitter cos it crashed my shelter twice. 

But there's no endgame.  Once you twig how to play it there's no progression.  Nothing else to do.  Just carry on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm still enjoying it. I play it every day while I'm having a coffee in the morning. Got two shelters, one far prettier than the other. There has been absolutely no need to buy any lunch boxes, though. The contents are utterly immaterial to the game and your progression.


----------



## 8den (Aug 14, 2015)

tommers said:


> I'm still bitter cos it crashed my shelter twice.
> 
> But there's no endgame.  Once you twig how to play it there's no progression.  Nothing else to do.  Just carry on.


Tonmers. Have fun treat them like vault tech experiments have vaults filled with pregnant women only allowing men. Back in when. Someone needed inpreginating then turf the man 

It's a flree game I caught myself buying lunch boxes twice


----------



## 8den (Aug 14, 2015)

Tommers the trick is to experiment. Currently I'm trying my two preferred wasteland explorers with max luck and endurance to see what loot I get. I want to start remodelling my vault to make the layout more efficient I'm tying to make boomer vault trying to ensure I have the best armEd vault ever. No rust BB guns for my guys


----------



## 8den (Aug 14, 2015)

I find it lots of fun in small doses I play it once every few days just remember if you are leaving it alone for a few days to recall your explorers they'll die in the wasteland and you'll need to spend caps o revive them and get their loot.

The dialogue is funny, the building is a hoot and it's free for fucks sake ( in a moment of weakness I did buy 10 lunch boxes though)


----------



## 8den (Aug 14, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm still enjoying it. I play it every day while I'm having a coffee in the morning. Got two shelters, one far prettier than the other. There has been absolutely no need to buy any lunch boxes, though. The contents are utterly immaterial to the game and your progression.



I dunno the occasional heavy duty power., Armour rare weapons and customer characters ( you can take off their outfits and give them to order dwellers) 

I spent a tenner on it once. Might do it again if I start a new vault, can give a leg up at the start of the game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2015)

You get lunch boxes from completing tasks though, and you complete them just by playing. I've had plenty of rare dwellers and gear, either from free lunch boxes or from exploring. I probably get a good 10+ weapon and a rare piece of armour once every 5 or 6 trips out into the wasteland. I sell all the armour and guns that are shit or I don't like, and slowly equip everyone with the best stuff.

All my women are tooled-up battle monsters. My men are there to act as sperm and manual labour. 

I'm not far off getting my first couple of dwellers who have full SPECIAL. Most of my time in the game is spent rotating them between training rooms.


----------



## 8den (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah I keep forgetting to rotate my dewellers

I think I want To restart with much more organised vault layout like bundle 3x3 power generations until of each other, keep my water treatment in he same way and have my living quarters and special rooms at the bottom as it is it's hard to keep track of them 

Pregnant women are useless in infestations and fires though


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2015)

I have my first shelter that looks dreadful, but everything works really well. I'm at 92-93% happiness all the time and resource bars are always full. I have 161 dwellers. I have 2 stationed in the vault door, and 3 or 4 more in the living quarters/barracks just past that. They're my first line of defence against raider attacks. No men go in that barracks, no babies! My other living quarters dotted around get the odd couple in there now and again when I want to expand, but for the most part are empty.

My second vault is much more orderly, but I've found even with planning you end up having to break up the symmetry a bit when you need to place X before you've unlocked Y, and so on. I'm going slower with this one. I have 50 some dwellers I think. Full resource bars here as well, and I've started the training. 

It pisses me off that most of the really nice armours you find are restricted to men. What kind of bullshit is that?


----------



## 8den (Aug 15, 2015)

I never have armed guards I just took up everyone on the 1st two levels armed with my best weapons (aside from my explorers who have power armour and gauss rifles) no raiders have ever made it  past level two. 

Having one male dweller wearing night wear (or bet yet naughty nightwear in a single living quarter and keep sending in the ladies to him (simply switching the   Ladies attire to nightwear on in her way in) ensures you have a harem and a vault filled with pregnant women


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't think I'm doing it right. I've only got about a dozen and they keep dying. Weapons? Raiders? Do you need to play for a bit before they appear?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 15, 2015)

I had 200 residents and was chasing the last few unique items, and it's completely fucked now; it won't launch at all. It wasn't even the last update that did it, it happened just before, but the update hasn't fixed anything.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I had 200 residents and was chasing the last few unique items, and it's completely fucked now; it won't launch at all. It wasn't even the last update that did it, it happened just before, but the update hasn't fixed anything.


Did you have a raider attack where you couldn't kill them and they couldn't kill you?


----------



## 8den (Aug 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think I'm doing it right. I've only got about a dozen and they keep dying. Weapons? Raiders? Do you need to play for a bit before they appear?



You need one power plant for every 4 resources. Or one power plant will powe two cafes and two water treatment plants.

Residents with high agility work well in dinners

Perception in water and strength I. Power. In order to expand your fault you new dewellers the easiest way is to get a male and female dweller in a quarter together and get busy.

Each day has goals some gives caps sone give lunch boxes. Lunch boxes give you added bonuses like weapons and new dwellers.

If you are in a hurry you can rush a rooms production (hit the stop watch iconic (a successful rush will give you a bonus and cap bonus)

If your food is low your players are weak low water means your team gets poinousing 

Try and keep it that for ever power plant you have two diners and two water treatment plants. Keep your vault dewellers happy and have lots of babies. Once you've got a couple of stringer dwellers with good armour and some stim backs and rad always ( your labs can make them) 

Send the out on into the wasteland an sacvanger away


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 16, 2015)

tommers said:


> Did you have a raider attack where you couldn't kill them and they couldn't kill you?


Nope—it just stopped loading one morning. It doesn't get to the "select vault" screen when you launch the all, just displays the splash screens then crashes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2015)

New update brought mole rat attacks like radroaches, and deathclaws that attack like raiders. Deathclaws are EVIL, as you might expect. Raiders often never make it out of my vault door area, and never, ever past my first proper room. Deathclaws marauder all the way down to the second level and I use up a ton of stimpacks to stop everyone dying.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Aug 18, 2015)

For getting into University (HOORAY!) my mother has decided to spoil me like the little fucking mole rat I am and get me an Xbox One for when I go into halls, and along with it preorder my copy of Fallout 4.

Life is good right now.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2015)

Firstly congratulations on getting into uni and commiserations on having to repeat your first year because you'll be playing fallout instead of studying


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Aug 18, 2015)

8den said:


> Firstly congratulations on getting into uni and commiserations on having to repeat your first year because you'll be playing fallout instead of studying



Lecturers will understand, once they see me walk in with BoS armor and a Plasma Rifle!


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 18, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> For getting into University (HOORAY!) my mother has decided to spoil me like the little fucking mole rat I am and get me an Xbox One for when I go into halls, and along with it preorder my copy of Fallout 4.
> 
> Life is good right now.



When I went to Uni, my mum.bought me a wok.
Think of that what you will..


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 18, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Lecturers will understand, once they see me walk in with BoS armor and a Plasma Rifle!



Have you taken some sort of chastity pledge for Uni as well?


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Have you taken some sort of chastity pledge for Uni as well?



He's right yknow chicks dig The NCR


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Aug 18, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Have you taken some sort of chastity pledge for Uni as well?



I'm sure my partner will tie me up somewhere.

Or castrate ne.

Not sure which ones worse.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> When I went to Uni, my mum.bought me a wok.
> Think of that what you will..



My mum bought me a playstation when I got engaged.

Nearly ruined my time at uni too, because of Civ II.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Nope—it just stopped loading one morning. It doesn't get to the "select vault" screen when you launch the all, just displays the splash screens then crashes.


Same for me and I've only just installed. I guess we'll just have to wait for them to fix it. Just had my first birth too, after figuring out you needed to put men and women together in the living spaces to get them to fuck


----------



## 8den (Aug 20, 2015)

How else did you think it was going to happen? Always fun to have the woman in the Pope outfit and the man in wasteland survivor outfit that's going to be seriously freaky shit happening in the form.

Also in fallout lore most fallouts were so over crowded that hot bunking ala a submarine was the norm. Best not to dwell on that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

8den said:


> How else did you think it was going to happen? Always fun to have the woman in the Pope outfit and the man in wasteland survivor outfit that's going to be seriously freaky shit happening in the form.
> 
> Also in fallout lore most fallouts were so over crowded that hot bunking ala a submarine was the norm. Best not to dwell on that.


I thought you'd just need to get them to work together. Didn't get beyond 16 dwellers. So frustrating. I was enjoying it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

BTW, if you are impatient for a Fallout fix before autumn, you'd do well to read Hugh Howey's Wool trilogy. Total rip off of Fallout, but well written and executed.


----------



## 8den (Aug 20, 2015)

I've not looked at my vault in ages I've got something like 104 dwellers but a man in the naughty nightwear and a dress any woman in a Roman officer woman who goes near him is quickly pregnant to the point that you have to start rotating men and all your women stay pregnant forever until you built some new living quarters then there's a massive baby boom all your resources get eaten up and you are saving bottle caps to buy more living quarters.

How where they supposed to shag with everyone looking in a nuclear power reactor. These are 50s conservatives Americans not a Roman orgy


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't you have to keep going back every few minutes to collect power etc?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

8den said:


> I've not looked at my vault in ages I've got something like 104 dwellers but a man in the naughty nightwear and a dress any woman in a Roman officer woman who goes near him is quickly pregnant to the point that you have to start rotating men and all your women stay pregnant forever until you built some new living quarters then there's a massive baby boom all your resources get eaten up and you are saving bottle caps to buy more living quarters.
> 
> How where they supposed to shag with everyone looking in a nuclear power reactor. These are 50s conservatives Americans not a Roman orgy


Lots of closed doors though


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

People under ground would end up developing fetishes for stinky unwashed bodies.


----------



## 8den (Aug 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't you have to keep going back every few minutes to collect power etc?



A single room can only really have 2 workers in it (increase room size and model increases room capacity) eventually you'll have more rooms than dwellers. Essentially sticking any male and female in living quarters and they'll eventually do the nasty. Once the woman is pregnant send her back to work and then send another woman in to get freaky (this happens faster they higher the dwellers charisma is) so have a man in there wearing something that gives him a charisma bounce and change the woman into something that gives her a charisma bonus) and pretty soon you'll have vault filled with pregnant women working and one guy in pjs waiting for a woman to pop her sprog so you can in pregnant her again.

Look I didn't design the game I just worked out a very efficient way to play it.

Be aware that pregnant women are useless on fires raiders and raid roach attacks.

See above caveat. 

I've read of players keeping entire vaults of pregnant women and sending all the men outside to either explore or hang around the exit of the vault (dwellers outside coming back in are immune to damage and don't use up resources or count to your over all population)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

I always had more rooms than dwellers cos I got ahead of myself. Didn't know about the outfits though, but I only sent one person out to scavenge.

You didn't answer my question!


----------



## 8den (Aug 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't you have to keep going back every few minutes to collect power etc?



No as I said I usually keep one man in a good +3 charmisa outfit, and then send women up to him for some fun time once they concieve I send the women back to work pregnant and send him another woman in a toga. Repeat. Until pretty much ever women in my vault is pregnant and they suddenly turn into kangroos (they won't give birth until you build more quarters) Basically this is what Dapper Dan would consider heaven and I consider an effective playing model. As long as there is at least one person in each room they will generate. 

 why would vault dwellers need to come back to generate power?

Suits give bonus to special each special effects different rooms (strength = power, agility food, perception water) high luck and endurance are good for dwellers in wasteland (higher HP more valuable loot) 

Dwellers in wasteland will keep collecting loot and weapons until you send them back or they die and cost a fortune to revieve


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I always had more rooms than dwellers cos I got ahead of myself. Didn't know about the outfits though, but I only sent one person out to scavenge.
> 
> You didn't answer my question!



Also outfits are awesome.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Build lots of training rooms. Then set yourself the task of having all your dwellers with maximum SPECIAL across the board. Your vault population will be split between those who labour away creating resources, and those who spend their days doing sit ups or playing pool. As their SPECIAL levels up you rotate them to other training rooms. 

The only dwellers I have in living quarters is a group of highly militarised women who stand around in the barracks behind the first elevator on the top floor waiting for raiders or deathclaws. If I want to make babies I have to grab dwellers from elsewhere and put them in one of the numerous empty living quarters I have dotted around.

I send the dwellers with the highest SPECIAL out into the wasteland, having equipped them with the best weapons. I can give them 25 stimpacks and idk how many rad-aways (I find they don't need many of them anyway) and they can be exploring for 2 days. I tend to bring them back before then, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2015)

So can anyone else answer my question?


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

My top two explorers have max luck power armour and gauss rilfes, kicking ass and taking ghouls.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2015)

The whole breeding thing is a bit disturbing. Reminds me of The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> So can anyone else answer my question?



I dont really understand the question do you mean you? as you or you as your explorer?


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The whole breeding thing is a bit disturbing. Reminds me of The Handmaid's Tale



Oh so my Handsmaidens Tail is weirder than VP 's gang of heavivly armed amazonian fascist utopia?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I dont really understand the question do you mean you? as you or you as your explorer?


Me. When you've got a few water, food and power rooms set up, you need to go back to the app to collect the power/food/water when it's done, but it only takes a few minutes, so you have to keep going back frequently. It's a good job I'm on my holidays as I had to pick up my phone each time I got a notification. It takes a big time commitment!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Oh so my Handsmaidens Tail is weirder than VP 's gang of heavivly armed amazonian fascist utopia?


Yours? I meant the whole game not your strategy


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

The game is paused while you go away it's not a tamogotchi


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2015)

8den said:


> The game is paused while you go away it's not a tamogotchi


Oh, OK. So when I go back to mine after a few days off, I won't find everyone dead?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Resources will only be collected when you physically tap on them, yes. But nothing bad happens if you leave them for a few days. Just nothing will progress beyond whatever timer was ticking down when you were last in there.

So, say you have 1:30 left on your water plant, and 13 hours on your P training room, and 22 hours on your radio station, and you fuck off for a bit, when you come back the next day those timers will have expired and the water will need collecting, the dweller will have levelled up one notch of Perception, and you might have a person waiting to join your vault from the wasteland. But you won't have multiple sets of those things happen per room because you have to be there to reset the timer, if you see what I mean.


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yours? I meant the whole game not your strategy



You don't need to play it that way. I just found myself in a weird situation I had the (naughty night wear (+5) and more women then men in my vault and I realised that pregnancy stays on hold until build more rooms (I call it the kangroo model) so one guy got my entire female vault population pregnant. 

I'm not greedy though he switches the nightwear with another man now and then, fairs fair (and presumably he washes it before handing it over, I ain't the overseer of that)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2015)

Fuck it, I'm going back for more heartache. Will download for a third time and hope the bug's been fixed.


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, OK. So when I go back to mine after a few days off, I won't find everyone dead?



Yes the exception is dwellers left in the wasteland while you are out and about they are fair game, therefore it's best before you head to bed to send em back (dwellers on their way back to the vault can't get hurt)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2015)

8den said:


> You don't need to play it that way. I just found myself in a weird situation I had the (naughty night wear (+5) and more women then men in my vault and I realised that pregnancy stays on hold until build more rooms (I call it the kangroo model) so one guy got my entire female vault population pregnant.
> 
> I'm not greedy though he switches the nightwear with another man now and then, fairs fair (and presumably he washes it before handing it over, I ain't the overseer of that)


The whole game reminds me of A Handmaid's Tale though. Perhaps cos all the pregnant women wear yellow.


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

Technically myself and Vintage Paw are doing things the proper vault tech way, clearly we are not control vaults.


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The whole game reminds me of A Handmaid's Tale though. Perhaps cos all the pregnant women wear yellow.



ah thats a sprite problem (a pregnant women wearing an outfit still looks like a pregnant woman sprite buts gets the bonuses for the outfit)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

I know someone who is renaming all of his dwellers Gary.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

> *Notable quotesEdit*
> 
> "_Haha, Gary!_"
> 
> ...


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2015)

I think I'm going to rename all my dwellers batman


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 24, 2015)

Been playing Fallout Shelter for a couple of days, its fairly good for a tablet game and not filled with horrific BUY ME NOW ads and other adverts. That alone is amazing.

Impressions:
Deathclaws are kind of ADD, rampaging through a vault like a tornado but they get a bit bored eating one room and move on quickly, as do bandits tbh. Makes it easier to deal with them.
Pay careful attention to dead bodies and actually spot them, having them stink up a room for a few days really pisses off the workers.
Its fairly easy to get everything nice and stable, but your residents will always spawn sub-standard babies despite having 7s in most of their stats.
Could do with a few more events or decisions to liven things up, fairly static.


----------



## 8den (Sep 2, 2015)

I've had my main vault literally destroyed. Sent out a pack of wasteland explorers and upgraded some living quarters lead to a mini baby boom. Water supply ran low, two failed rushes on my treatment plants made the situation critical. Then a death claw attack. With minimum stim pacs and weakened by radiation the situation was catastrophic. Then I tried to rush a science lab for rad aways and had a Mole rat infestation that ravished two floors before being quelled. Nearly a hundred dead. Determined to win my vault back slowly. Radiation is a killer.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 2, 2015)

Honestly cant wait for Fallout 4 now. Hopefully it comes with really good DLC too, never had a Fallout DLC to disappoint me so far.


----------



## 8den (Sep 2, 2015)

Actually thought honest hearts wasn't that great a conclusion to the courier number six mystery in NV and it was brutally hard those irradiated death claws, •shudder•


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I know someone who is renaming all of his dwellers Gary.



That is fucking awesome.  Sick, but awesome 

I really want Fallout 4, I hope there are going to be more weird vaults with weird social experiments like that - well it is kind of what the whole series is about, just bring it on...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2015)

Holy shitballs this is pretty:


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 29, 2015)

has anybody pre-ordered it, if so what version and from where. 

I'm leaning towards pre-ordering it on physical discs for PC from Game (because they seem to have the only pre-order bonus I can see - a bobblehead, which I'm going to have to immediately hide from my daughter, because she's going to want to play with it, and I'm not sure it can survive extended apocalyptic toddler tea parties)  -  you apparently get a skill tree poster with the discs as well.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 29, 2015)

Sadly my Fallout Shelter will no longer load, crashes on the please stand by screen. It never ran too well and often crashed but now it's dead. My poor dwellers...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> has anybody pre-ordered it, if so what version and from where.
> 
> I'm leaning towards pre-ordering it on physical discs for PC from Game (because they seem to have the only pre-order bonus I can see - a bobblehead, which I'm going to have to immediately hide from my daughter, because she's going to want to play with it, and I'm not sure it can survive extended apocalyptic toddler tea parties)  -  you apparently get a skill tree poster with the discs as well.



I've pre-ordered the pip-boy edition for PC from GAME.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 29, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Holy shitballs this is pretty:



I want Bethesdas children.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 29, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've pre-ordered the pip-boy edition for PC from GAME.



I'm a little bit envious..   I think it's going to have to be disc because it's cheaper, and I seem to only have a 4 meg line at the moment, and 28gb download would mean that I'd probably get to start playing it next year. 

I'm even tempted to order the season pass - the only game I've got a season pass for was The Last Of Us.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 29, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm a little bit envious..   I think it's going to have to be disc because it's cheaper, and I seem to only have a 4 meg line at the moment, and 28gb download would mean that I'd probably get to start playing it next year.
> 
> I'm even tempted to order the season pass - the only game I've got a season pass for was The Last Of Us.



I've not touched a season pass for any game since they were introduced, but considering how cheap it is and how Fallout often release great DLC. I cant refuse.


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2015)

As much as I love Fallout, I will not be buying a season pass - I have a problem with paying for something on a promise before knowing what it is going to be.

(Don't forget, this is the same dev that brought us "horse armour")


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've pre-ordered the pip-boy edition for PC from GAME.


Ditto

Probably  going to hold off on season pass.  I don't  know how much of the game i'll even finish yet.


----------



## 8den (Oct 2, 2015)

I saw a pre book sign for fallout 4 in a game shop I made an excited noise and my wife gave me a withering look.


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Oct 2, 2015)

I've never played this franchise. How would you rate it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2015)

TrustmeImaJedi said:


> I've never played this franchise. How would you rate it?


Greatest game ever


----------



## 8den (Oct 3, 2015)

TrustmeImaJedi said:


> I've never played this franchise. How would you rate it?



I'm not a avid gamer but I'd rate fallout as one of the best RPGs ever and one of the best game franchises. Easily one of the most imaginative.


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Oct 3, 2015)

8den said:


> I'm not a avid gamer but I'd rate fallout as one of the best RPGs ever and one of the best game franchises. Easily one of the most imaginative.



I'll have to check it out then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2015)

I saw A Boy & His Dog last week. Wow, you should see how much it must have influenced the creators of Fallout. Weird cults in vaults with bizarre rituals, irradiated screaming 'ghouls', loads of other stuff pinched from the story.
It's very very dark though.

Just read a book called Station Eleven by Emily St John Mandel, which is about a post-flu North America in which civilisation has collapsed because 99.9% of the population has died. It's a much more optimistic story about how culture persists somehow, despite the disappearance of electricity and the difficulties of disseminating such culture without it.  It focusses on the nomads, who scavenge old houses and find old wedding dresses and tuxedos, so of course I thought of Fallout while reading it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 5, 2015)

I think a Boy and his dog is more of an influence than Mad Max, with the things you have mentioned, and the distorted 50s Americana of the vault, and the dog being called dogmeat by the protagonist as an insult.


----------



## 8den (Oct 5, 2015)

Reading station 11 right now too. It's very good. 

I think Fallout creators have gone on the record saying a Boy and his Dog was a major influence. Chalk another one to Harlan.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 5, 2015)

And its on YouTube:

YouTube


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 5, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> And its on YouTube:
> 
> YouTube


but you'll have to remove the ?app=desktop#/ from the url to make it work.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 5, 2015)

?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, I watched on YouTube too. Be warned - it really is a grim film with a horribly pessimistic view of humanity.


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I watched on YouTube too. Be warned - it really is a grim film with a horribly pessimistic view of humanity.



On the plus side we are delicious.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2015)

..... That looks very much like the dog we had when i was  a child.

It dies  doesn't it...


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ..... That looks very much like the dog we had when i was  a child.
> 
> It dies  doesn't it...





Spoiler



nope and it talks


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ..... That looks very much like the dog we had when i was  a child.
> 
> It dies  doesn't it...



just read the wiki

awesome ending


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2015)

also watched  beginning and end of movie

two thumbs up


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2015)

I am apparently getting a free vault-tec t-shirt because my order from game was within the first 10,000. It won't fit me. But come the nuclear apocalypse when I lose loads of weight because the chocolate supply dries up, I'm sorted


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 8, 2015)

nice, I'm just hoping for the bobblehead


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 10, 2015)

PC specs were released yesterday:

*Minimum*

Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
Intel Core i5-2300 2.8 GHz/AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0 GHz or equivalent
8 GB RAM
30 GB free HDD space
NVIDIA GTX 550 Ti 2GB/AMD Radeon HD 7870 2GB or equivalent
*Recommended*

Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
Intel Core i7 4790 3.6 GHz/AMD FX-9590 4.7 GHz or equivalent
8 GB RAM
30 GB free HDD space
NVIDIA GTX 780 3GB/AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB or equivalent
Oof! There's quite a leap between minimum and recommended. And that's quite beefy, just for the minimum (for AMD particularly).

I might be getting new hardware sooner than I thought! I have an i7 3630QM 2.4GHz, and a 7970M 2GB. I mean, I can run Dragon Age: Inquisition with everything on ultra, although it really does strain my system to do so. Shirley a Beth game can't be super mega more intensive than that? Goodness.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2015)

phew.  above minimum spec.

it's getting tricky now as  my  desktop is now about 5 years old.  Thankfully  it was an absolute beast when I got it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 10, 2015)

I speculatively upgraded to a self built 6700k, 16gb of ram, gtx 970, 500 gb ssd (although almost the best bit is the fractal design noise cancelling case) from my 7 year old dell i7 920 6gb ram with a 7790.

I feel vindicated. I did need to upgrade anyway though.

Ironically it was FO3 which was the final straw in causing me to upgrade to the i7 from an Athlon 64 3200+


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh and one month to go, today...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 10, 2015)

I really can see a very expensive purchase in my near future 

In other news, my vault 111 t-shirt came today! It might just fit if I breathe in a bit.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 10, 2015)

If you do go down the z170 route for your expensive purchase route, I'd make sure to get z170 rather than x99 ddr4, my asus ranger still isn't completely compatible with my ram. I'd also get at least 2666 mhz ram.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm going to have to do lots of reading. I'm out of the loop about current technology. 

I have an expensive gaming laptop, for space and derpy hand reasons (neuropraxia, makes sitting at a desk uncomfortable). I spent a lot of money on it, it was my first non-Apple system in a good long while, I wanted something beefy for my screenshots, so I just threw money at it. It's served me well, and I can still play DA:I on ultra, although at a reduced frame rate, and I play at 1600x900 and up the res (a lot) for screenshots. I'm at the absolute limit of what I can achieve now though, and I'm going to become increasingly frustrated as time goes on that I'm only able to play games at a mid-range quality level, and can't think about shooting them. Low frame rates are acceptable to me (and most other screenshotters), as long as I can push the eye-candy as much as possible with downsampling/hotsampling to get the best screenshot quality possible. I can't hotsample as high as I would like in DAI (can't really go beyond 5MP). Of course, I'd love to be able to native game at 4k, or at least 1440p, but that's not as important as being able to downsample/hotsample for screenshots.

I've had a bit of a rearrange in here recently, and I have space for a desktop tower now. One set up that would work for me and my stupid hands is a tower by the telly console, nice monitor on my current laptop stand (that can get shifted out of the way when not in use, as I do my laptop now), my mouse wire will reach the tower from the sofa, just about, and I'd get a wireless keyboard. I'd be able to spend the same amount that I would have done on a high end laptop on something even better with that set up, plus it'd be more future-proof since I could upgrade components as and when. I wouldn't feel comfortable building my own, it's something I'd have to do incrementally over time, upgrading a bit here and there, to learn how to do it. I'd be happy to spend the money in the meantime to get something as powerful as possible.

I'd want a really nice monitor to make use of those expensive graphics, but because of the placement I wouldn't want a huge one. My current laptop is 17" and honestly I wouldn't want a monitor any bigger than 20". A cursory look at Overclockers UK shows nothing below 24" in the super shiny lovely yay category, and frankly that'd be too much. I'd want the monitor as close to me as it would be in a traditional desktop set up, not across the room like a telly, and being on my laptop stand and moving it around a lot, something big will be annoying and unworkable.

I really didn't want to be thinking about this right now, but the Fallout 4 specs have pushed me from "maybe within a year" to "maybe within a couple of months." 

Lots of research to do. In the meantime, pearls of wisdom are very much appreciated. Imagine I know nothing, and proceed from there.


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2015)

It's going to be my CPU that is the choking point for this game (same with a lot of other games these days), I am just keeping my fingers crossed that nothing on either of our computers breaks so that I can upgrade my CPU next year.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 10, 2015)

A friend has had a go with one of those online configurators for me, and for the same I'd pay for a great laptop I can get a _really_ nice desktop (sans monitor).

Time to do some reading, and serious thinking!

Has anyone got any experience with buying from 3XS? I got my laptop from Overclockers, but I read they're more expensive (their forums are good though, and they're based in my town -- as an aside, I know someone who used to work there and the owner/manager was a cunt, not sure if the same guy runs it now, it was a while ago). I'll have to have a look what their customer service is supposed to be like.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah, you're always going to get a much better gaming desktop for the price of a gaming laptop.

I went the self build route because while I've not done that before, it's pretty easy these days (I even managed to build it with an inquisitive toddler pottering around, although I did at one point have to get her to 'help' by giving her a screwdriver and letting her try and unscrew my old pc). A bit of faf though plugging in the cables in and that.  I really wanted a noise cancelling case as the pc is in the living room (my old Dell had a small case and poor airflow and a stock cpu fan, so pretty loud), and had settled on the Fractal Design R5, and that was hard to get on a pre-made PC.  It's pretty big, but it's excellent.  Good air flow, noise cancelling material in the case means eveything is cool and quiet, and the cable management stuff built in is good). It's also a big black box with USB/audio ports at the top, so it doesn't like it's escaped from a 14 year old's book of hand drawn 'relly kool supper hi tech computer cases'.  Might be worth looking at getting a pre-made motherboard/cpu combo, and building the rest of it around it)

I'd say if money's no object (and your'e not bothered about the new z170 motherboard features) then go X99/i7 5820, as it's 6 cored and not that more expensive than a 6700k, uses more power though.  If money is more of an option it might be worth going for a 4790k/z97 ddr3 build, even if it's a now obsolete chipset.  I would also check to see if Asus have released a decent bios update for their z170 boards, as they've got teething problems, but should be excellent once these have been ironed out.

My wife got her super powerfull work laptop from 3XS (it weighs about 3-4 kilos, but it's got a proper video card to do proper post/vfx work on) last year and we've not had any issues.  However we've not had to encounter their post sales support.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2015)

i got myself a referbished smart tv. it's epic.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 10, 2015)

oh and with a decent enough wireless keyboard/mouse you don't have to be stuck up next to a desktop too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2015)

So educate me about motherboards (if you have the time). It's the main area I have no clue about. Actually, educate me about everything, pls 

Firstly, motherboards come from different manufacturers, are some better than others? You have Asus, it seems to be the default in the configure tool, is it better than the others? More widely used?

The x99 is indeed a hefty price, but one I might conceivably be prepared to pay if it's worth it for me. Would it be worth it? A 6 core cpu would indeed be good, since I also do a bit of stuff in photoshop and the extra capacity would be welcome, and of course if it translates into more fps to play with so I can pile on the shiny in games, then all the better. 

The x99 comes in different flavours with letters after it, x99-a, x99-s, x99-deluxe, etc. What's the difference and does it matter to me?

None of the 6 core cpus I can see use the new skylake architecture, is that a problem or does it not really matter?

Clock speed - I don't really understand it. I have an idea that OC'd stuff is less stable and can cause more problems, but at the same time it seems to be one of the main ways to actually get those elusive 4+Hz speeds. The 3XS tool has the option to OC the i7 5820k to 4.2 or 4.4, is it worth it or should it be left at 3.5? Elsewhere someone suggested a 4Hz i7, but didn't specify model number. I want to eke out as much for my money as possible, and I get the impression in games now 4+Hz is a benefit, but how to go about it? Is this all a quibble, and will 6 cores @ 3.5Hz do me just fine for the foreseeable, bearing in mind I'll be pushing it with the shiny graphics (which is more GPU, but CPU will take a hit to fps).

What's the deal with the z170? What are its 'features' you mention? You say it has bios problems? I've never had to deal with bios before, so I don't even really know what 'problems' might entail, and why it's important. 

The 3XS configurator thing offers the Fractal Design R4 as an option, and I don't see a huge amount of difference between that and the R5, although the R5 is on the site as well (just not as part of the configure tool) and is only a few quid more.

What about fans? I'm not touching watercooling (baby steps!) but knowing what to do about fans would be good. The Noctua NH-U14S Quiet has some good reviews on there.

Sound cards! Do I need one, or is the on-board sound enough? I use a decent-ish gaming headset already (Platonics GameCom 780), won't be investing in proper speakers for the foreseeable. I'm not an audiophile, but obviously don't want games and music to sound like shite. No idea what's in my laptop, nothing probably, idk.

What is RAID? What do the various RAID numbers mean?

This is the hideously expensive thing I've come up with so far, but really I have little idea what I'm doing. I'd pay that much, certainly (and grumble about it), and I know I'd get it cheaper if I put it together myself, but I don't have the confidence to do that at the moment. I want to get the best I can afford right now that will be a workhorse for me for the foreseeable, with a view to learning how to swap out bits and bobs as time goes on (although I can't see needing to do that for a while). Even with the filters on the case, I'd be opening the bugger up to clean it regularly since it'll be in the living room and I have a cat who sheds her fur at an alarming rate, so I'll get used to its innards over time.

How's the motherboard on that? I've left it as the basic one, because I have no idea what the difference is between them all. I don't care about USB 3.1, and from what I can tell I can add that in the future with this system if I feel the need. Would you recommend plumping for the R5 case over the R4? I guess the R4 is enough or they wouldn't offer it for that config. 

I know it's expensive, but I'd pay the same on a laptop and get something hugely inferior, so when I think of it in those terms I don't mind so much (gotta justify it to myself in some way, right?).

GOD, I ONLY WANT TO TAKE NICE SCREENSHOTS (at ridiculous resolutions).


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 11, 2015)

X99 - Motherboards are more expensive than z170, but the bios is more mature, so that any issues have been fixed and tested by the users.   I think that the problem is that z170 is a new chipset, so issues are being worked out still.  I have the Asus Republic of Gamers Ranger VIII, it's slightly faster than the equivalent MSI/Gigabyte motherboard, very nice onboard sound etc.  But there are issues with some fast ram.  They've released 5 or 6 bios updates in the couple of months since the chipset has been released, so I can only hope it's only teething issues, as initially I was getting BSODs with the motherboard set to 'performance' mode (which gives a 7% boost) but that works now.

A lot of people say that Haswell E (5820k/X99 etc) is better than Skylake because you're getting an additional two cores for not that much more, it overclocks well, etc, more likely to be future proof because of the extra cores (although I tend to think it's a bit of a mugs game trying to predict the future with tech), etc.   It uses more power though, and does have a lower clock speed.   Overall I'm very pleased with my new machine, but I suspect that's because it's a big step up from my old machine which didn't support SSDs, was very noisy, etc.

I don't have any experience of the R4, but I do really like the R5, it's very nice to have a virtually silent pc.  From what I've read the R5 fixes minor niggles with the R5 (easier to get filters out to clean, etc).

That machine you've linked to is a beast though.

*eta* onboard sound vs soundcard,  dunno, on a lot of the z170 boards the on board sound is supposed to be as good as a dedicated sound card, couldn't say about x99 boards.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 11, 2015)

My console will be fine


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> So educate me about motherboards (if you have the time). It's the main area I have no clue about. Actually, educate me about everything, pls
> 
> Firstly, motherboards come from different manufacturers, are some better than others? You have Asus, it seems to be the default in the configure tool, is it better than the others? More widely used?



General reliability etc. I usually buy asus, but I think on this build I have a Gigabyte one. MSI are also fine. Asus tend to be most expensive.



> The x99 is indeed a hefty price, but one I might conceivably be prepared to pay if it's worth it for me. Would it be worth it? A 6 core cpu would indeed be good, since I also do a bit of stuff in photoshop and the extra capacity would be welcome, and of course if it translates into more fps to play with so I can pile on the shiny in games, then all the better.
> 
> The x99 comes in different flavours with letters after it, x99-a, x99-s, x99-deluxe, etc. What's the difference and does it matter to me?



X99 is the current pro-gamer ('enthusiast') flavor. It means you can use the current range of 6 core processors but at a guess they'll release a new enthusiast chipset. Xeon is professional architecture, very expensive, lots of cores etc.



> None of the 6 core cpus I can see use the new skylake architecture, is that a problem or does it not really matter?



Difficult to predict, there isn't an 1150 (current standard architecture) 6 core after all. It may be they restrict 6 core+ to the next enthusiast chipset (and Xeon of course). I would think it likely that the release a consumer 6 core though. Photoshop it depends what you do... I don't think you run a rendering specific graphics card (e.g Nvidia quadro) so are probably not getting close to it's full cpu-hogging beastliness (big 3d renders etc). Diminishing returns on 6 core too. If you're going from old dual core to new 4 core you'd see a massive improvement. Also better RAM etc.



> Clock speed - I don't really understand it. I have an idea that OC'd stuff is less stable and can cause more problems, but at the same time it seems to be one of the main ways to actually get those elusive 4+Hz speeds. The 3XS tool has the option to OC the i7 5820k to 4.2 or 4.4, is it worth it or should it be left at 3.5? Elsewhere someone suggested a 4Hz i7, but didn't specify model number. I want to eke out as much for my money as possible, and I get the impression in games now 4+Hz is a benefit, but how to go about it? Is this all a quibble, and will 6 cores @ 3.5Hz do me just fine for the foreseeable, bearing in mind I'll be pushing it with the shiny graphics (which is more GPU, but CPU will take a hit to fps).



You don't need those speeds for gaming really. I run a z97 i5 no OC and play stuff like GTAV on high settings with no problems. Much more handled by the graphics card via DX these days... Overclocking draws more power, runs hot so you need more cooling. Games will follow consoles, it looks like 5-8 year cycles, essentially a decent PC from 2013 is likely to work well until at least 2018. Consoles progress more slowly too of course, power requirements, cooling, size etc. Skylake should be current for a couple of years... Difficult to know how it will pan out in the long term. I'd guess it will survive the next gen of consoles, but really it's impossible to know.



> What's the deal with the z170? What are its 'features' you mention? You say it has bios problems? I've never had to deal with bios before, so I don't even really know what 'problems' might entail, and why it's important.



Dunno, see ohmyliver's post.



> The 3XS configurator thing offers the Fractal Design R4 as an option, and I don't see a huge amount of difference between that and the R5, although the R5 is on the site as well (just not as part of the configure tool) and is only a few quid more.



3XS is Scan, I generally buy my components off them and by all accounts they build well. I'd self-build though. Generally works out cheaper and, perhaps more importantly, it gives you a better understanding of how you go about upgrading individual components. There was a significant difference between two of the the Define cases but don't remember whether it was R3-R4 or R4-R5. I have er... one of them. It's great.



> What about fans? I'm not touching watercooling (baby steps!) but knowing what to do about fans would be good. The Noctua NH-U14S Quiet has some good reviews on there.



With a tower get a big, quiet cpu fan. I forget what mine is and can't be arsed to open case. Possibly Zalman. Again, overclocking doesn't get you the benefits it used to, so you shouldn't be running too hot anyway. Also think about a few case fans too.



> Sound cards! Do I need one, or is the on-board sound enough? I use a decent-ish gaming headset already (Platonics GameCom 780), won't be investing in proper speakers for the foreseeable. I'm not an audiophile, but obviously don't want games and music to sound like shite. No idea what's in my laptop, nothing probably, idk.



No. They're for audio applications really... Cheaper motherboards can be limited in their onboard sound though, think mine has just 3 channels. Not expensive and easy to upgrade when you need to.



> What is RAID? What do the various RAID numbers mean?



You probably don't need to think about it, but see here.



> This is the hideously expensive thing I've come up with so far, but really I have little idea what I'm doing. I'd pay that much, certainly (and grumble about it), and I know I'd get it cheaper if I put it together myself, but I don't have the confidence to do that at the moment. I want to get the best I can afford right now that will be a workhorse for me for the foreseeable, with a view to learning how to swap out bits and bobs as time goes on (although I can't see needing to do that for a while). Even with the filters on the case, I'd be opening the bugger up to clean it regularly since it'll be in the living room and I have a cat who sheds her fur at an alarming rate, so I'll get used to its innards over time.
> 
> How's the motherboard on that? I've left it as the basic one, because I have no idea what the difference is between them all. I don't care about USB 3.1, and from what I can tell I can add that in the future with this system if I feel the need. Would you recommend plumping for the R5 case over the R4? I guess the R4 is enough or they wouldn't offer it for that config.



I think a £160 motherboard is probably going to be ok. Only thing is it probably doesn't SLi, but don't worry about these things too much. Again, consoles will be setting the graphics market for the foreseeable and a top spec card will dwarf anything they can deal with.



> I know it's expensive, but I'd pay the same on a laptop and get something hugely inferior, so when I think of it in those terms I don't mind so much (gotta justify it to myself in some way, right?).
> 
> GOD, I ONLY WANT TO TAKE NICE SCREENSHOTS (at ridiculous resolutions).



You could compromise on the graphics and the CPU (and therefore motherboard) and still have a computer that will last a good 5/6 years I think. I don't tend to buy the latest stuff, much more expensive and you might get an extra year out of it... It's kind of odd the way that the tech progresses now. Things become completely obsolete not because they don't work, but because they're not compatible with a fundamental change in architecture or hardware. Probably save £400-500.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, seconded about self building.   It's more fiddly/faf, and will take at least a couple of hours, and it's slightly cheaper, but you do get a better understanding of how things fit together. 

I got the Hyper 212 EVO cpu fan, it's very highly rated, but I don't really plan to majorly overclock, and I don't really like the idea of water cooling.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the info.

My desire to go big or go home is because of what I want to achieve. This isn't just about being able to play the latest games and maintain 60fps for the next few years. A major part of my enjoyment of games comes from enthusiast screenshotting. That means pushing it to crazy resolutions, well beyond 4k where possible. You don't generally play the game at that resolution, but in some cases where there aren't the tools to hotsample (meaning you play in a standard resolution and change the resolution to something crazy on the fly, then back again when you've taken the shot, but the picture isn't downsampled, it extends beyond your monitor, which is why you can't play like that obviously) or downsample on the fly (similar, but the image is downsampled to fit on your monitor), it means playing at downsampled resolutions, as much as you can muster. Fps matters to a screenshotter in a different way than it would to a 'normal' gamer. We're fine with playing a game through at 15fps if it means we can ram as much shiny in there as possible, but it means that having the power to eke out as much in the first place gives us more potential. It also means using ENBs and other custom shaders, which all add overhead and bring down fps and wring every drop out of your GPU. 

I don't know what fps I currently get in Dragon Age: Inquisition, but with everything on ultra and at 1600x900 (for the extra performance) it doesn't feel like I get 30fps very often, particularly with my basic ReShade config turned on. When I start adding a second layer of HBAO, and dof, and more performance hungry shaders, it drops to single figures. That's normal. Don't even consider trying to move the camera when I'm hotsampling to 6.5MP if I have secondary HBAO turned on, I might get 1 fpm (frame per minute ).

How my laptop is still running is anyone's guess.

So that's what I'm dealing with and building towards. It's not about getting a 'decent' gaming PC that will last a while. It's about being able to push it as hard as absolutely possible for as long as possible with as many new games as possible now they're utilising this new power the new consoles allowed. I've made plenty of compromises in the past, not being able to push it nearly as hard as many screenshotters do, but now I'm looking at getting a new PC, considering the amount I spent on a high-end gaming laptop, to spend the same or just a bit more I could get something very nice in desktop form that will completely change what I'm capable of.

Re: self-build - one day I want to be able to, but I really don't have the confidence to do it from scratch yet. Yes, I'd save money, but it would take a long time to research how to do it, never mind actually do it, and account for all the fuck ups. I would far rather spend more to get a good system now, and once I have it and become familiar with what's inside I can upgrade a bit here and a bit there and slowly gain that confidence. It's not a now or never thing, I don't plan on retiring from gaming in the next couple of years, there's plenty of time to upgrade and build a new one myself before I die (I hope), I'm just not ready for that right now.


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2015)

Really the most difficult thing about doing your own build is that some bits are really fiddly poking around inside a case with poor light and a tiny connector to fit onto a tiny pin (the front panel connectors are just the worst).  But it is really not at all difficult in terms of what goes where (there's not much risk of putting something in the wrong place or anything), and there are plenty of good tutorials online, both text with screenshots and video depending on which type you prefer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh I'm sure it's something I'd be able to do eventually, I just don't have the wherewithal or confidence or frankly motivation at the moment. I know my own comfort levels, and having a desktop around for a while, opening it up to clean, maybe swapping out some ram, adding a fan, that kind of thing, will help me feel more at home.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2015)

My big thing atm is choosing a monitor. I started a thread in the computer forum, hopefully I'll get closer to finding one. I didn't realise this would be the hardest part


----------



## Cid (Oct 13, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My big thing atm is choosing a monitor. I started a thread in the computer forum, hopefully I'll get closer to finding one. I didn't realise this would be the hardest part



Just buy this. It's generally the easiest part, you've just made the actual PC bit much easier by clicking the 'I want shiny' button.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 13, 2015)

if you buy a pre build motherboard/cpu/ram combo, that's a good chunk of the fiddly done.

the 970/980/980ti do downsampling built in (I've been been running arkham asylum at 4k downsampled to 1080p on my 970 for example).

It might be worth getting a 970, and putting the 300+ that you'll save over the 980ti away for the 1070, the chipset of which NVidia are claiming that it's *much* faster (10x in some specific tasks but that's NVidia's marketing department speaking, I fear)  than the 9xx series.  That comes out late next year though.


----------



## Cid (Oct 13, 2015)

Yep, also buying top of the range graphics cards soon after release is generally the worst performance:cost ratio. That said the 980 ti did get decent reviews. If you're finding the monitor the hardest thing to choose you really need to start looking at the review and benchmarking sites properly, there are loads of them passmark gives generic figures, I like Tom's hardware for reviews etc (also because its forums tend to crop up when searching for answers to fairly obscure questions). There are loads though. If you aren't wading through a ridiculously in-depth break down of performance with at least 11 sections you aren't doing it right.

I upgraded various bits on my gaming PC about a year ago (badly timed, but that happens) so am slightly out of the loop, but worth listening to ohmyliver 's advice on the 1070 and reading up on the relative performance of the 9 series cards. The 980 Ti pushed down the price of its siblings too, so there's value there. I think all the 9 series cards will be DX12 compatible so they're likely to stay the course as far as actually working with the next generation of games, but a significant improvement in graphics after just a year might leave you kicking yourself a bit.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah the 970 is 250-280 quid or so... 980ti is 500 - 590 quid

Nvidia Pascal Launching in 2016 With 10X Of Maxwell's Performance - Features 16nm, 3D Memory, NV-Link and Mixed Precision
reading things like that made me go for the 970 over the 980/980ti, and to sort of hedge by getting a card under budget, and, um, hoping I've got the money to get the 1070 when it actually comes out.   Plus the 970 uses less power, and is quieter.

*eta* if you do go down the self build route, you'll get free games with the 9xx card (I think dabs are still doing their Asus 970 + game from nvidia + copy of GTAV deal for 250)


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 13, 2015)

Although all this specs for Fallout 4 stuff is probably worth a new thread.


----------



## 8den (Oct 13, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Although all this specs for Fallout 4 stuff is probably worth a new thread.


Yeah I'm more interested in new power armour specs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2015)

Cid said:


> Just buy this. It's generally the easiest part, you've just made the actual PC bit much easier by clicking the 'I want shiny' button.



1600x900? Nope. Thanks though.

Re Pascal, I appreciate the thought but it's going to be damn expensive, and as with all tech if you keep on putting off your purchase because X is just around the corner, once it comes there's something else just around the corner. Maybe Pascal is a significant enough leap (although there's so little info out at the moment), but the 980Ti is going to be more than enough to cope with what I need for the foreseeable, and if games get a considerable crank up thanks to Pascal (and any crank is going to be limited because we'll see the console factor again) it'll be cheaper to buy a second 980Ti and SLI to see me through for a while, plus I know I won't have to change anything else to support it.

And maybe we're just vastly different people, idk, but I've found choosing what RAM and case and CPU and GPU far easier because I know what I want to achieve, I know what I can afford, I know what other people who use it in the same way as I will be doing are using... but a monitor, I find that far more difficult because there's more choice and it's not the same kind of purchase as PC parts.

Anyway, I'll shut up about it. Thanks.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 15, 2015)

quite liking



It also makes me want a Fallout film a little bit.


----------



## 8den (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh my fucking God. Wibble.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 16, 2015)

I just made an oooo noise that made the other people on the bus stare at me.....


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 16, 2015)

Although I'm not sure I'm 100% down with live action trailers for computer games, as that's cheating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Although I'm not sure I'm 100% down with live action trailers for computer games, as that's cheating.


Looks like CGI to me


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 16, 2015)

I'd say bits are obviously v-fx'd, but parts aren't.  So it's as much a 'live action' film as a lot of current films.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't think I can ever trust those pre release promo films. Sometimes think they spend more time on producing them than debugging the games.

Game companies in general, not Bethesda itself.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 16, 2015)

Numpty question: how do I figure out if I'll like Fallout?

Never played the franchise before, don't really know much about them. I've never been interested because of the turn-based history of it, which is not my cup of tea.

Basically, if I liked Deus Ex, the original, will I like this?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 16, 2015)

Fallout 4 needs to just hurry up now. My patience is running thin now, I just need it.

First perk I am getting has to be Bloody Mess. As always


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 16, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Numpty question: how do I figure out if I'll like Fallout?
> 
> Never played the franchise before, don't really know much about them. I've never been interested because of the turn-based history of it, which is not my cup of tea.
> 
> Basically, if I liked Deus Ex, the original, will I like this?



Fallout is one of them games you can play whatever, from massive MMOs to Call of Duty and FPS, and it'll still kinda tick all your boxes. If you have played Deus Ex, then you'll enjoy this by ten fold I reckon.


----------



## 8den (Oct 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Although I'm not sure I'm 100% down with live action trailers for computer games, as that's cheating.



It's very good CGI


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 16, 2015)

What did you like about Deus Ex? The multiple ways to solving problems - then probably.

The cyber-punk story/world, then mebbe, as it's a retro futuristic world, a sort of alternate '50s Sci Fi version of America gone to hell. 

The stealth, then mebbe, but the stealth in FO3 was a bit ropey, and it may well be very improved, it may well not be.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 16, 2015)

8den said:


> It's very good CGI


I'm not sure,  I'm going to get my wife to watch it, and rely on her judgement, as she's worked doing VFX on big name films for years and can spot live action vs cgi/visual effects a mile off.   

My gut is that it's film that's been heavily v'fxed (with lots of cgi) in post.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> What did you like about Deus Ex? The multiple ways to solving problems - then probably.
> 
> The cyber-punk story/world, then mebbe, as it's a retro futuristic world, a sort of alternate '50s Sci Fi version of America gone to hell.
> 
> The stealth, then mebbe, but the stealth in FO3 was a bit ropey, and it may well be very improved, it may well not be.


The open world and non-linearity, yep, including play style so being able to use stealth and not kill anyone. Then the RPG element of persistence, i.e. actions have a long term effect on the story.

Not so fussed about the theme; in fact, the closer to sci-fi bullshit (in particular space/aliens/future), the more disinterested I am.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 16, 2015)

well its sci-fi is sort of lazers, and robots that look like Robbie The Robot, and cars powered by atomic engines, so more 'Forbidden Planet' than say 'Alien' or 'Star Wars'. 

From what else you've said, yes I think you'll like it. Especially as it's been made clear that you can complete it with a mostly non-violent character.  Which suggests that there are multiple ways of playing it.  I don't think it will go as far as Fallout 1 or 2, where for example if you played a character with really low intelligent all your speech options were dumbed down through out the game.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> well its sci-fi is sort of lazers, and robots that look like Robbie The Robot, and cars powered by atomic engines, so more 'Forbidden Planet' than say 'Alien' or 'Star Wars'.
> 
> From what else you've said, yes I think you'll like it. Especially as it's been made clear that you can complete it with a mostly non-violent character.  Which suggests that there are multiple ways of playing it.  I don't think it will go as far as Fallout 1 or 2, where for example if you played a character with really low intelligent all your speech options were dumbed down through out the game.



New Vegas has this with intelligence. Was always a good laugh when if your intelligence was around 2-3, if you was asked about being a maker of War or Peace, Pizza and Warm were your choices for responses.  Bethesda you funny!


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 16, 2015)

That's because the dev team for New Vegas had a lot of ex Black Isle people in it.   Black Isle being the people who made Fallout 1 and 2.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2015)

There's no typical turn-based stuff any more. You can play it through in real time like a standard action game, or you can use the more tactical VATS system to strategically target specific limbs. Imo that's more of an "oh shit!" button, and I'd only use it when I needed to buy myself some breathing space, or make things easy. No idea how well integrated it'll be.

Beth games are less polished than something like DE:HR, you'll notice the difference in that regard, BUT F4 seems to be a significant improvement in that regard over 3 and NV, in particular the lighting and atmospheric effects look impressive, and that's half the battle when it comes to creating immersive environments. It looks like some of the inhabited hub areas will be more colourful and beautiful than in previous games.

And yeah, stealth won't be anything like you're used to from DE:HR, it's more reliant on stats, a bit less believable, and as far as I'm aware any cover mechanics will be rudimentary, no sticking behind cover but rather crouching a few meters behind something and trusting it won't see you because you pass the stat check and aren't right in front of it. That, of course, is fun in its own way.

I sound like I'm trying to 'un-sell' it to you, not at all! Just trying to manage your expectations. I fully expect it'll be a truly wonderful game, and I can't wait.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 16, 2015)

They've done away with skill points in Fo4 though haven't they. 

Which actually may well be a good thing, because I always had high int characters because of the relationship between int and skill points per level.


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2015)

Surprised they've kept SPECIAL to be honest.


----------



## 8den (Oct 17, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm not sure,  I'm going to get my wife to watch it, and rely on her judgement, as she's worked doing VFX on big name films for years and can spot live action vs cgi/visual effects a mile off.
> 
> My gut is that it's film that's been heavily v'fxed (with lots of cgi) in post.



I've feature film vfx background. I'm 99% it's at least 90% cgi


----------



## moon (Oct 17, 2015)

The dog isn't CGI..


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 18, 2015)

Does it matter? It looked fucking awesome!


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 22, 2015)

Xboxone in, on, and working. 

Ready for wasteland exploration.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

My PC is ordered.

Fractal Design R5 Case
Asus Z97 Maximus VII Ranger
i7-4790K 4Ghz
16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133Mhz RAM
1 x 6GB EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified
750W Corsair RMi PSU (for future SLI purposes)
250GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
2TB Seagate Barracuda 7200 rpm HDD
Blu-Ray/DVD Drive
Windows 7 Pro
Dell Ultrasharp 25" 1440p IPS Monitor

Extra bits and bobs (wifi card, cables, 2.1 speakers, etc.)

Might be with me next Thurs/Fri.

SO EXCITE.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My PC is ordered.



YAY! 



Vintage Paw said:


> Extra bits and bobs (*wifi card*, cables, 2.1 speakers, etc.)
> 
> SO EXCITE.



I was completely flummoxed when I first built this PC as to why I couldn't connect to wifi, I sort of assumed that sort of thing was integrated as standard along with the NIC, but nope.  Ended up buying a wifi USB adapter for the rare times I need to use wifi.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My PC is ordered.
> 
> 1 x 6GB EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified
> 
> ...



That is one hell of a card... I've got the 3gb vega classified gtx780ti and it plays everything  on max at 1080p and most things at 1440p dsr.

Have fun !


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My PC is ordered.
> 
> 
> Might be with me next Thurs/Fri.
> ...



Was that all within the £600 budget?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Was that all within the £600 budget?



Of course!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

Epona said:


> YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> I was completely flummoxed when I first built this PC as to why I couldn't connect to wifi, I sort of assumed that sort of thing was integrated as standard along with the NIC, but nope.  Ended up buying a wifi USB adapter for the rare times I need to use wifi.



Yeah, I'm not ashamed to admit it was quite some way into my planning I realised I'd need something to deal with wifi. And only then it was because I was reading motherboard reviews and saw someone asking, "does this one come with wifi" and I was all, "wait, do they not usually?"  Having had Apple desktops then Apple laptops then a gaming laptop, I've never, ever had to worry about it. I'll get a long ethernet cable for emergencies, but my router is downstairs and this will be upstairs, and I'm not fiddling with drilling holes in stuff to get the cable up there.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, I'm not ashamed to admit it was quite some way into my planning I realised I'd need something to deal with wifi. Having had Apple desktops then Apple laptops then a gaming laptop, I've never, ever had to worry about it. I'll get a long ethernet cable for emergencies, but my router is downstairs and this will be upstairs, and I'm not fiddling with drilling holes in stuff to get the cable up there.



Exactly.  I have my PC next to my router, and cables all over the fucking place, I mostly don't need wifi on my PC - but there have been times when it has been useful.  Plenty of people want their PC in a different room than the router, and don't want a shit load of cables.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

Of course, if I'd have had the foresight, when I was getting my house rewired in 2009 I would have got it all cabled up ready... but there you go.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice. Are you building it yourself?


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Of course, if I'd have had the foresight, when I was getting my house rewired in 2009 I would have got it all cabled up ready... but there you go.



Yeah 2009 was 2009 though, we weren't quite as connected by a billion devices as we are now  (watched BTTF trilogy last night, their version of 2015 has flying cars, hoverboards (proper ones), self-adjusting and self-drying clothing, but Marty & Doc communicate by walkie-talkie and 'dad' Marty is fired by fax - utterly wrong and utterly hilarious!!)

Chances are you could rewire now and have ethernet sockets put in and who knows, they could be obsolete in a few years.

If you have spare power sockets though (yeah I know that is a stretch in most homes) then you can do wifi via the mains type thing if you find you don't get a great signal from your router


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 22, 2015)

Or build a cantenna and point it at the new pc


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Nice. Are you building it yourself?



Nope. Scan are doing it for me. It was a step too far at this point. It's all well and good saying "watch some youtube vids" or "read a couple of articles and how-tos" but when you're coming from the position where you don't even know what a motherboard is responsible for there's a bit more too it than that. Now I've done a lot of reading on what parts I want and why, once I have it all set up I'll be in a better position to keep reading, keep learning, and upgrade a bit here and there, swap out something, and maybe one day build from scratch. Just not now.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 22, 2015)

Fair enough. In addition, if anything goes wrong then Scan can fix/replace it, rather than having to do it yourself. Enjoy the silent case as well, the only downside I've found is that other computers seem noiser


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

My keyboard is a right clacky bastard. I'm going to regret that silent case


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nope. Scan are doing it for me. It was a step too far at this point. It's all well and good saying "watch some youtube vids" or "read a couple of articles and how-tos" but when you're coming from the position where you don't even know what a motherboard is responsible for there's a bit more too it than that. Now I've done a lot of reading on what parts I want and why, once I have it all set up I'll be in a better position to keep reading, keep learning, and upgrade a bit here and there, swap out something, and maybe one day build from scratch. Just not now.



That's fair enough.  The idea of building from scratch can seem very hair-raising if you are at a position of never having done anything like that before.

I would recommend opening the case every so often to gently clear out dust from the fan blades as part of your routine maintenance (I do our 2 PCs about every 4-6 months, they do collect a fair bit of gunk and it can affect performance when you have dustballs rolling around in your fans) and that would be a good time to have a look at the innards and identify what the different components (RAM sticks, video card etc.) look like for future reference.

Then you'll know more what it's all about when you want to upgrade something in a couple of years.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My keyboard is a right clacky bastard. I'm going to regret that silent case


I don't know there's something good about the audio feed back of typing, as opposed to the hairdryerness of fans going full blast.  I don't think you'll regret it at all. I mean listen to this

youtu.be/SRZIdbdcIiU?t=9m24s


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I don't know there's something good about the audio feed back of typing, as opposed to the hairdryerness of fans going full blast.  I don't think you'll regret it at all. I mean listen to this
> 
> youtu.be/SRZIdbdcIiU?t=9m24s



I agree, I touch-type and always opt for a 'clicky' keyboard (that is at the top of my list of priorities when choosing a keyboard, followed by a high action, those often go hand in hand though). Some audible and tactile input feedback is a good thing when you are looking elsewhere when typing (or playing a game).


----------



## moon (Oct 22, 2015)

The IBM model M was the ultimate clicky keyboard, such a beautiful sound and so tactile to use.
Model M keyboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2015)

moon said:


> The IBM model M was the ultimate clicky keyboard, such a beautiful sound and so tactile to use.
> Model M keyboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yep when I am choosing a keyboard I want as close to that (in terms of sound and action) as is possible - great keyboard for all uses.

Currently using a Logitech K120 which is pretty good (in terms of what I want from a keyboard).  Not into fancy keyboards, want one I can hear and feel when I am using it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> That's fair enough.  The idea of building from scratch can seem very hair-raising if you are at a position of never having done anything like that before.
> 
> I would recommend opening the case every so often to gently clear out dust from the fan blades as part of your routine maintenance (I do our 2 PCs about every 4-6 months, they do collect a fair bit of gunk and it can affect performance when you have dustballs rolling around in your fans) and that would be a good time to have a look at the innards and identify what the different components (RAM sticks, video card etc.) look like for future reference.
> 
> Then you'll know more what it's all about when you want to upgrade something in a couple of years.



This was my plan. I don't have 3 cats like you, but Peg is pretty good at shedding everywhere, so I'll be wanting to open it up pretty regularly to keep it clean. And it'll help me not be too scared of being in and around the different bits and bobs. I've swapped RAM in laptops and iMacs before, but they've been in their own self-enclosed slots, nice and easy to do. I intend to learn more about the machine though, because I don't want to be totally helpless if something goes wrong, and I consider this an investment for the future, a solid base that I can learn from, and save myself money in the long run when it comes to being able to do it on my own eventually.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2015)

Coming from Apple and then laptops, I'm used to low profile keys and get on well with them. Still, it's just a matter of what you're used to, and I wanted a full keyboard, nothing too expensive, and a clacky one (technical term) ended up fitting the bill. I've got a proper ergonomic one for when I'm doing lots of typing but god I'd hate it for general internet stuff or for gaming! I have to be in the zone to use it because its layout is split.


----------



## 8den (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh opened fallout shelter today for the first time in weeks and my vault was dressed up for Halloween.


----------



## Cid (Oct 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> This was my plan. I don't have 3 cats like you, but Peg is pretty good at shedding everywhere, so I'll be wanting to open it up pretty regularly to keep it clean. And it'll help me not be too scared of being in and around the different bits and bobs. I've swapped RAM in laptops and iMacs before, but they've been in their own self-enclosed slots, nice and easy to do. I intend to learn more about the machine though, because I don't want to be totally helpless if something goes wrong, and I consider this an investment for the future, a solid base that I can learn from, and save myself money in the long run when it comes to being able to do it on my own eventually.



There's really very little to be intimidated by in a PC. Provided you make sure you're earthed (you can get wristbands that clip onto radiators etc, although really you can just touch the case if it's metal), don't actually poke any PCBs and don't go around forcing things there's not much to go wrong. Power leads from the PSU will be labeled, as will ports on the motherboard and corresponding components. CPU you need to be a bit careful and need to properly apply thermal paste and CPU fans can be a pain in the arse, but the rest is just simple slots and plugs. Your case and PSU you will probably be the longest-lived components... Think my PSU is probably getting on for 8/9 years. Rest depends on compliance with standards really... e.g I had to swap out my motherboard due to the old one being PCI 2.0. My graphics card won't run the latest Direct X so will probably be obsolete some time in the next couple of years. But really PC (physical) maintenance is not at all difficult.


----------



## 8den (Oct 25, 2015)

I was taking apart a 4year old laptop apart and the amount of hairs from my dogs was staggering


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2015)

Cid said:


> There's really very little to be intimidated by in a PC. Provided you make sure you're earthed (you can get wristbands that clip onto radiators etc, although really you can just touch the case if it's metal), don't actually poke any PCBs and don't go around forcing things there's not much to go wrong. Power leads from the PSU will be labeled, as will ports on the motherboard and corresponding components. CPU you need to be a bit careful and need to properly apply thermal paste *and CPU fans can be a pain in the arse*, but the rest is just simple slots and plugs. Your case and PSU you will probably be the longest-lived components... Think my PSU is probably getting on for 8/9 years. Rest depends on compliance with standards really... e.g I had to swap out my motherboard due to the old one being PCI 2.0. My graphics card won't run the latest Direct X so will probably be obsolete some time in the next couple of years. But really PC (physical) maintenance is not at all difficult.



CPU fans - worst bit of doing a build IME - because you have to apply a fair amount of pressure to clip the fucker down onto the bracket, with the worry in the back of your mind that you don't want to break stuff.  Even though I've done a fair few builds I always find myself checking a diagram to make sure I'm pushing the lever in the right direction, because it takes enough force to get it clipped on that I always start to wonder if I'm doing it wrong!

You're quite right though, it's pretty much impossible to install anything incorrectly - stuff (cards, RAM, power cables) only fits the right way round in the right place.

Hardware is easy, it's software that gives me the jitters


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 26, 2015)

So only two weeks to go now.

I have uni all week it comes out (the bastards). Decisions decisions.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2015)

New xboxone running smoothly here. wondering which supermarket will have it on offer first day?


----------



## 8den (Oct 26, 2015)

Comes out the same day as my child's 3rd birthday


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 27, 2015)

8den said:


> Comes out the same day as my child's 3rd birthday



You buy that child a super sledge and tell him to knock out Bob down the road for stealing your holotapes of Bing Crosby again.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2015)

Epona said:


> CPU fans - worst bit of doing a build IME - because you have to apply a fair amount of pressure to clip the fucker down onto the bracket, with the worry in the back of your mind that you don't want to break stuff.  Even though I've done a fair few builds I always find myself checking a diagram to make sure I'm pushing the lever in the right direction, because it takes enough force to get it clipped on that I always start to wonder if I'm doing it wrong!



I just did a new build and had previously used Zalman coolers but this time tried a Noctua NH-U9S. It was a revelation. Very simple to fit as you just tighten two bolts to bring it down on to the CPU - no annoying clips. Quietest one I've had too.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 27, 2015)

I have never played the fallout games.	If I loved Oblivion and Skyrim,  will I love fallout 4 ?  Enlighten me.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2015)

ffsear said:


> I have never played the fallout games.	If I loved Oblivion and Skyrim,  will I love fallout 4 ?  Enlighten me.



Yes.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 27, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yes.



Sold


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 27, 2015)

ffsear said:


> I have never played the fallout games.	If I loved Oblivion and Skyrim,  will I love fallout 4 ?  Enlighten me.


Yes, in fact maybe more.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 27, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Yes, in fact maybe more.




Worth dropping Elder Scrolls Online ? I'm only level 11 but  I can't really play both games.

Not sure what to do.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 27, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Worth dropping Elder Scrolls Online ? I'm only level 11 but  I can't really play both games.
> 
> Not sure what to do.



Important decisions about important stuff!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 27, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Worth dropping Elder Scrolls Online ? I'm only level 11 but  I can't really play both games.
> 
> Not sure what to do.



Why can't you play both? Fallout 4 isn't an MMO, so no subscription or whatever. I mean, sure, it'll eat into your time, you'll never see your family again, you'll lose your job, lose your house, yadda yadda... but you can play both!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 27, 2015)

Spent the day putting together furniture for my little 'me nook' (rofl) in preparation for the arrival of the monster (which should be here on the 5th - cutting it close!).







With complimentary cat.

I'm knackered. Carried the lot upstairs, shifted out all the old stored shit, put all the furniture together, shifted it around three or four times as I couldn't decide where I wanted it, put up some new curtains which involved unscrewing and removing the entire fucking curtain rod because it's STUPID, then put the curtain rod back up.

Just needs a nice shiny monitor and super sleek tower to complete the picture


----------



## 8den (Oct 27, 2015)

ffsear said:


> I have never played the fallout games.	If I loved Oblivion and Skyrim,  will I love fallout 4 ?  Enlighten me.



Yes. I think they're vastly superior to Skyrim. Better combat and a far superior sense of humour


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 27, 2015)

I suspect it's going to be more 'far cry' like than previous fallouts.  Especially with the additional work done on the combat mechanics, and the lack of skill points.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 27, 2015)

I realise I've read up very little on what has changed from previous games (hence my faux pas earlier in the thread when discussing the mechanics). Apart from the super amazing launch presentation at E3 I've nary watched or read a thing.

I just know I'll be taking screenshots


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2015)

ffsear said:


> I have never played the fallout games.	If I loved Oblivion and Skyrim,  will I love fallout 4 ?  Enlighten me.


Yes. I played Fallout 3 first and it took me ages to really enjoy Skyrim but I eventually did. They are similar enough to feel familiar so that you can get into the feel of the games really quickly. I do prefer Fallout 3 though


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2015)

Are Fallouts 1 & 2 worth playing?


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes, definitely*

*if you don't mind them being turn based, isometric view games.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Yes, definitely*
> 
> *if you don't mind them being turn based, isometric view games.


Which means?


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 27, 2015)

which means that they play like


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 27, 2015)

They're way too dated for me I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh god no! I just want to shoot raiders to bits. I guess that's PC only too.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 27, 2015)

Big leaguers perk video has been released.   Short but looks like a melee and sprint build is a go-er.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you for pre-ordering Fallout 4 from GAME.co.uk.

Fallout 4 is released on 10th November and to help everything go smoothly for you, we will be processing your order and taking payment from Monday 2nd November.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 28, 2015)

Bethesda.net

Some concept art.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Bethesda.net
> 
> Some concept art.


bastard thing won't accept my date of birth


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 29, 2015)

Loving the new Shishkebab.


----------



## 8den (Oct 29, 2015)

I've got an excuse to set up a dual boot on my Mac 

Doubt there's a way to dual boot a Mac to play fallout 4? 

(2015 PowerBook 16g ram, Intel iris pro graphics card)


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 29, 2015)

You do kinda need a game controller for it. I did originally play it on the computer with mouse and keyboard, twas ok but not ergonomic. Then used an xbox controller that plugs into a pc with no probs. Eventually/inevitably migrated to the xbox, with no loss of enjoyment. 

I've had too many disappointments now with pcs and games and just going with console games now.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mouse and keyboard is better though.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 29, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Mouse and keyboard is better though.


I'd say no.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 29, 2015)

We need a poll!


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 29, 2015)

Mouse and keyboard is better for precision by a country mile, but controller is better for comfort by a country mile. 

I prefer using the controller for long periods of time, because it's just so much more ergonomic... but it depends on how the shooting's been implemented I guess in Fo4.


----------



## 8den (Oct 29, 2015)

Actually why I'd want a mouse and keyboard for fallout is for inventory control. I'm an utter pack rat and go for every perk involving carry capacity (including the one that allows over incumbent fast travel) 

Why I feel the need to have three shotguns a small deli worth of food and mini bar on me at all times is beyond me.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 29, 2015)

Ive mostly played fallout on consoles so mouse and keyboard is weird for me, although much better for control.


----------



## MooChild (Oct 29, 2015)

This looks really good 
(Finally got round to looking at the trailers etc)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2015)

I was a console player for a few years before I jumped ship to PC. Using a controller is very comfortable, and when I first started using m&kb it felt really awkward. These days I prefer m&kb in every single game I've played on the PC. Even ones people declare "really need a controller to play." Nope! Not for me! Someone told me that Saints Row III was fucking awful with m&kb and I really would _need_ a controller to play it. Played it with m&kb thinking "wtf are you talking about?" 

My recent foray into using a controller for Dragon Age: Inquisition didn't go well. The game is, weirdly, more stable with a controller than kb&m (which changes some of the menu designs and in the process makes them more likely to crash), and sure, running around is very nice with the controller. But god, the combat is fucking shit with a controller. I mean, I guess if you just hack and slash and never target enemies then it's fine, but if you like to target, pause, assign commands, switch targets, check enemy levels and types, and basically do anything that requires an iota of tactical strategy, kb&m is where it's at. I switched back to kb&m and it's like night and day.

I played F3 on xbox and hated it. I played NV on PC with m&kb and loved it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2015)

Can't imagine ever playing a game with mouse and keyboard. That's for work and the Internet!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Can't imagine ever playing a game with mouse and keyboard. That's for work and the Internet!



I used to feel the same. It's a revelation, dude.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2015)

Never! I want a big telly too. 
And I doubt I'll ever be able to afford a pc anyway.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought an X-Box controller specifically for Skyrim and I hated it. The only reason I bought it was that they'd fucked with the interface specifically for consoles and I thought "oh well maybe it's more playable with a console controller". Actually it was still a bad interface.

I mean, obviously, it was _Skyrim_. It wasn't a bad game. But the UI was bad for anything apart from running around.


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2015)

Mouse & Keyboard: FPS (e.g *λ)*, RTS (e.g SC, TA), RPG (DA:O, Diablo).
Controller: Action (Dark Souls, GTA).

Yay, initialisms.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

Wife Enjoys Last Few Days With Husband Before Release Of Fallout 4


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

You can buy Fallout 4's Nuka-Cola Quantum at Target next month


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2015)

My PC has been built, and is now in the memory test part of the schedule. After that the OS goes on, then a 24 hour burn in, quality control, and WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO shipping.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2015)

I only ever play games using kb+m.


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2015)

Epona said:


> I only ever play games using kb+m.



Generally I agree but Dark Souls is near unplayable that way... Stuff like the new Castlevania(s), GTA are also much better on controller.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 30, 2015)

If I had a full qwerty and mouse I'd be even shitter at games, there's too many buttons help.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2015)

My mouse has 12 buttons just on the side


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> If I had a full qwerty and mouse I'd be even shitter at games, there's too many buttons help.


yeah, that's it - too many keys, you could easily press the wrong one.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, that's it - too many keys, you could easily press the wrong one.



Muscle memory - it is how we manage to type


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

Epona said:


> Muscle memory - it is how we manage to type


you don't know how clumsy I am. i touch type but i do a lot of corrections!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2015)

I've been using a laptop for gaming for the past few years, with its smaller low profile keyboard. I hit capslock all the fucking time (because WASD). My new keyboard has a little dip on the right of the capslock key next to the A - I'm sure it'll make all the difference.


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2015)

I find the best type of keyboard (I am sure I have mentioned this recently) to be one where you get a tactile response when you depress the keys - so quite a high action and where you can feel that you have pressed something.  I don't get along well with very quiet keyboards where you don't have to depress the keys very far.

I fail completely at using a controller for games (I have arthritis in my hands and just holding a controller for any length of time is painful), and the keyboards I get along best with are not fancy gaming keyboards - just decent quality basic typist's keyboards are what I find best for gaming.  One thing I find essential is gaps in the function keys row at the top, most single player PC games that I play use F5 for quicksave and F9 for quickload, and having the gaps before those keys makes it easy to find them without looking.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 31, 2015)

This is the keyboard I have.






The separate media keys being set out on their own are going to be really useful when I'm transcribing. I've tested them out and they work with the set-up I have. Until now I've had to just remap F keys to do what I want.

I also have this ergonomic keyboard:






Which I do like very much, but the separate keypad would be a pain for gaming (I use those keys a lot for screenshot camera controls and various other things like that), and the split keyboard works best when I'm doing lots of typing (20k words a day) so I'm in the zone, but for normal use I just can't seem to keep it all straight in my head.

The bottom one has low profile keys, which I'm used to having used laptops for ages. I don't find they pose a problem when typing, but that's all personal preference. It's nice and quiet as a result. The top one is a real clacker, especially that bastard space bar.


----------



## yield (Oct 31, 2015)

Thinking about getting a Playstation 4 at Xmas so I can play this. Are there any Fallout 4 bundles?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 31, 2015)

8-bit Fallout '84


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 2, 2015)

There's leaks coming thick and fast. 

Screensots
All Fallout 4 Leaked Screenshots (Oct, 31, 2015)

Full perk list. 
full perks


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 4, 2015)

Beth has published a making of the graphics of Fallout 4 article
Bethesda.net 

Only 5 and a bit days to go.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2015)

I got my bobblehead today. GAME just keeps sending me things 

Also, PC update:

"Estimated time to despatch; Today."

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Beth has published a making of the graphics of Fallout 4 article
> Bethesda.net
> 
> Only 5 and a bit days to go.



This is so exciting. Lots of possibilities to hook into the post-processing controls (by greater minds than me, but I'll be using whatever tools they come up with).

No word on DX9 or 11. Seems like 11 would be pretty obvious but I've seen screenshotters (who know more than me) talking about how it'll probably just be 9 because of it being the Creation Engine. Looking closely at the screens, most of what's there looks doable with DX9, none of it looks so amazingly astonishing that it would be 11 but who knows. At this stage, I can't honestly imagine a game like this being released that is DX9. I've not seen anything official saying either way. It's not included in the tech specs.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 4, 2015)

oooh nice.  I pre-ordered on oct 1st, so I may have missed the bobblehead window.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't know if they've even taken payment for it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 4, 2015)

They must have.  I just got the bobble head


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 4, 2015)

There's some PC screenshots using ultra settings running on an i7 and a GTX970 @ 60fps. It doesn't look particularly stunning - a bit better than fallout 3.

Fallout 4 PC Ultra screenshots


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2015)

My bobblehead is 'charisma'. I'd have preferred Luck but there you go.

It says on the bottom, "Not suitable for children under 15."

FIFTEEN? WTF?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> There's some PC screenshots using ultra settings running on an i7 and a GTX970 @ 60fps. It doesn't look particularly stunning - a bit better than fallout 3.
> 
> Fallout 4 PC Ultra screenshots



Well, I guess it'll be down to the modders to knock out some cracking textures, and once you throw in an ENB or even just ReShade it'll look pretty lovely.

I shall post my own screenshots if I can get ReShade running in it (hopefully it'll have depth buffer access for custom AO and DoF). They'll be 1440p minimum, but it'll most likely be possible to hotsample with few difficulties.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 4, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well, I guess it'll be down to the modders to knock out some cracking textures, and once you throw in an ENB or even just ReShade it'll look pretty lovely.



The lighting looks reasonable, the textures will definitely benefit from the modding community.



> I shall post my own screenshots if I can get ReShade running in it (hopefully it'll have depth buffer access for custom AO and DoF). They'll be 1440p minimum, but it'll most likely be possible to hotsample with few difficulties.


I look forward to seeing them


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> "Not suitable for children over 15."


Fixed


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fixed



Cheeky bugger. Nowt wrong with collectables!


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 4, 2015)

Well I got no post today, so I'm assuming that I have no bobblehead. On the plus side I won't have to hide it, or deal with  pleading demands from a 2 and a half year old to play with it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cheeky bugger. Nowt wrong with collectables!


Nowt wrong with them, but beats me why people would want to have them in their house!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2015)

My bobblehead is going to sit on my desk as I play F4, and on the first day I'm going to wear my Vault 111 t-shirt. And of course, my pip-boy on my wrist (until it starts to piss me off).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nowt wrong with them, but beats me why people would want to have them in their house!


No room in the shed?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2015)

Got my DPD text. PC arriving tomorrow. 

ERMAHGERD.

Equal amounts scared and excited


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just pre ordered from cd keys , although I've just started fallout 3 again lol


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> No room in the shed?


I'm just a miserable git who doesn't like 'stuff'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 5, 2015)

Pip Boy app is now live on google play
Fallout 4 Pip-Boy App out Now on Android - GameSpot

I've installed it on my s5, and a demo mode is available to play around with, with a version of missile command.   Seems very slick.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 5, 2015)

Launch trailer's up


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Launch trailer's up



Fucking hell! I'm going to have to take a six month sabbatical to play that


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 5, 2015)

I like the way it's mostly in game footage.

I've got 3 days off work.  That'll be enough


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2015)

relationships will be ruined by this


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm going to have to get some sort of program to limit my time on it.


----------



## 8den (Nov 5, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I like the way it's mostly in game footage.
> 
> I've got 3 days off work.  That'll be enough



Do you really need to go back?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 5, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm going to have to get some sort of program to limit my time on it.



Fallout 3?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2015)

I love love love the trailer. Courtenay Taylor gets the opening and closing lines, _and_ the most iconic line of the series.

[This post was brought to you by the letters I'M ON MY NEW PC and the numbers I HAVE NOTHING INSTALLED YET]


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I love love love the trailer. Courtenay Taylor gets the opening and closing lines, _and_ the most iconic line of the series.
> 
> [This post was brought to you by the letters I'M ON MY NEW PC and the numbers I HAVE NOTHING INSTALLED YET]


what line is that?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2015)

War never changes.


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2015)

ohmyliver said:
			
		

> Launch trailer's up
> YouTube Video



That looks great. Time for a PS 4 I reckon. Have to see what my finances are like after Xmas.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 5, 2015)

I still would rather have Ron Perlman narrating the trailer.

*eta* Especially the war, war never changes bit

how is the newpcwiththegraphicscardthat'smorethan4timesaspowerfulasthexboxone'sgraphicscard ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I still would rather have Ron Perlman narrating the trailer.
> 
> *eta* Especially the war, war never changes bit
> 
> how is the newpcwiththegraphicscardthat'smorethan4timesaspowerfulasthexboxone ?



Ron Perlman has done voice work for it, presumably the intro?

And the PC is lovely. I've barely installed a thing so far. Calibrated my monitor, done the windows index experience thing and it's 7.9s across the board as expected. They gave me the 3D Benchmark test results they did when putting it together, and it's fucking nice. Barely managed to lug the thing upstairs on my own. Had to go one step at a time, wrecked my wrists. Tomorrow will be the big 'install all the softwares' day. Just kicking back watching Bob Ross while I do a bit here and a bit there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2015)

Ron Perlman is narrating it, just like he did in Fallout 3


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 6, 2015)

If you listen to the news anchor on the first trailer (as in the first they released) that's Ron Perlman.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 6, 2015)

I broke my lovely gaming mouse as soon as DAI finished installing last night. Because of course I did.

New one in the post.


----------



## Epona (Nov 6, 2015)

How on earth did you manage to do that?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 6, 2015)

It fell off the chair I had placed it on (no big deal, I drop it almost daily) and two very large and heavy hard backed books fell on it. Kaput. 

Amusingly, the books were my two volumes of _The World of Thedas_.


----------



## Epona (Nov 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It fell off the chair I had placed it on (no big deal, I drop it almost daily) and two very large and heavy hard backed books fell on it. Kaput.
> 
> Amusingly, the books were my two volumes of _The World of Thedas_.



Oh good grief, sorry to be laughing at your mouse misfortune, but that is fairly classic...


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 7, 2015)

8den said:


> Do you really need to go back?


Because of this game I'm enviously looking back to the days when I was single, unemployed and living with my parents....


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 7, 2015)

And.... my pre-order's been shipped.  I'm hoping that I get it on the Monday, so I can set it downloading the remaining content on my relatively slow connection and have it all ready to go for Tuesday evening.


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah mine was sent out last night.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2015)

Does it unlock at midnight for us? Or at some weird time locked to EST?


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2015)

Hmmm new ish ps4 and game €450 ish. 

Won't buy it till my next gig is confirmed


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 7, 2015)

midnight for the timezone.   Some people on Reddit are talking about using a new zealand vpn so that it unlocks early.  However you could potentially bork your steam account that way.  I can wait.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 7, 2015)

new 1tb ps4 and fallout 4 is roughly 340 quid.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Does it unlock at midnight for us? Or at some weird time locked to EST?



I'm assuming it'll be like Black Ops 3 was on Friday (yes dont ask all my friends play it) and it unlocks at 12:01AM.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2015)

Someone isn't going to bed that night then


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> new 1tb ps4 and fallout 4 is roughly 340 quid.



Sterling


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2015)

8den said:


> Sterling


what else would it be?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Someone isn't going to bed that night then



Didnt sleep for Black Ops 3 at all. I'm taking Tuesday off for uni


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> what else would it be?



Euros. I'm in Ireland.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2015)

> Fallout 4 Pip-Boy Edition – Only at GAME(PC Games)
> Sold and Fulfilled By *GAME*
> Free Delivery - 1st Class Post (1-2 working days)
> *Shipped *1 £99.99



On it's fucking way.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2015)

Likewise.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

i am so envioius of you lot. can't even afford a telly right now, let alone an Xbox one and the game itself!


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2015)

Am I the only person that hasn't pre-ordered?
Honestly a few things made me a little concerned that it may not be the game for me (because FPS gamers so clearly need another title because of their sore lack of available FPS games per year, and this may be more FPSy than RPGy to cater to their lacking needs), so I'm holding off until I can see early reviews.

If the initial feeling is good, then it's not as though it will take me long to buy and download it.

Yes, I have been a Fallout fan - but I started at Fallout 1, which was a very different game.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2015)

I just really wanted the pip-boy edition.

If it turns out  i hate the game  i should at least be able to re-sell the thing  to get some cash back.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2015)

I aint ordered too. Going down the shops on tuesday morning!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 8, 2015)

What's the big deal about Fallout? I just watched a gameplay video of Fallout 4 - it looks a lot like Bioshock. Is it the story/characters that make it so well-loved?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

it's nothing like bioshock. yes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2015)

apart from being  a thematically distinctive   FPS	 how does  fallout look like bioshock?


----------



## golightly (Nov 8, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What's the big deal about Fallout? I just watched a gameplay video of Fallout 4 - it looks a lot like Bioshock. Is it the story/characters that make it so well-loved?


BioShock has a linear gameplay whereas Fallout is completely open with a main storyline that you can follow as you wish.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 8, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> apart from being  a thematically distinctive   FPS	 how does  fallout look like bioshock?


It was a combination of the mixture of exploration and then set-piece FPS style gameplay, and the non-generic weapons I guess.

So what's Fallout like, then? Post-apocalyptic Skyrim?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It was a combination of the mixture of exploration and then set-piece FPS style gameplay, and the non-generic weapons I guess.
> 
> So what's Fallout like, then? Post-apocalyptic Skyrim?


Yes!
There's twenty odd pages right here explaining why it is good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It was a combination of the mixture of exploration and then set-piece FPS style gameplay, and the non-generic weapons I guess.
> 
> So what's Fallout like, then? Post-apocalyptic Skyrim?



WOW

that is a  hardcore damning of  modern gaming   if i ever heard one.

FPS is either  generic  muddy  modern  "realistic"  shooter   or.....  everything else


----------



## 8den (Nov 8, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What's the big deal about Fallout? I just watched a gameplay video of Fallout 4 - it looks a lot like Bioshock. Is it the story/characters that make it so well-loved?



One it's a rpg not a 1st person shooter. It's also a complete sandbox game. And it's extremely funny richly realised world.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

You go round killing things. It's fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought it was only FPS if you could only see through your character's eyes? Not in Fallout


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm just trying to understand why /r/gaming is losing its shit over Fallout 4. I've never played any of them, and they've never really registered as one of those "must play" once-in-a-lifetime gaming experiences, so it just seemed a bit over-the-top.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

No, it really is that good


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm just trying to understand why /r/gaming is losing its shit over Fallout 4. I've never played any of them, and they've never really registered as one of those "must play" once-in-a-lifetime gaming experiences, so it just seemed a bit over-the-top.



Well I loved Fallout 1 to Fallout New Vegas, have yet to know whether Fallout 4 is any good, but I expect I'll have some firm opinions on it one way or the other on Monday.


----------



## 8den (Nov 8, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm just trying to understand why /r/gaming is losing its shit over Fallout 4. I've never played any of them, and they've never really registered as one of those "must play" once-in-a-lifetime gaming experiences, so it just seemed a bit over-the-top.



It really is that good. And we've been waiting nearly half a decade.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it really is that good



My preload on Steam finished this morning.  It isn't going to unlock until late Monday, or possibly Tuesday.


----------



## 8den (Nov 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought it was only FPS if you could only see through your character's eyes? Not in Fallout



Also fps have linear game play and no rpg elements. 

Just watched those trailers. Fuck me deathclaws look even more terrifying


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2015)

Everything has RPG elements these days.  Destiny is an FPS but you level up your character and get better trousers. This is probably going the other way in that it started off as an RPG and that side is getting less and less pronounced 

I liked Fallout 3 and I have bought into the hype for this,  despite being burned by Skyrim and getting a bit cheesed off with Bethesda in general.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

I found Skyrim disappointing too. Just like Fallout but with shit wizards and warriors and all that fucking magic nonsense


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been considering buying a PS4 specifically to get Fallout 4 (as I would have to repartition my iMac to run the PC version, even if my old iMac would run it properly, which it might not).

Admittedly I did then think "no don't be stupid, you don't even have a screen to hook it up to" but I still might.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

I want a PS4 too, but I promised my nephew I would get an Xbox One. Tsk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I want a PS4 too, but I promised my nephew I would get an Xbox One. Tsk


You can get Fallout 4 for the X-bone, that's okay.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You can get Fallout 4 for the X-bone, that's okay.


I know, but there are better forthcoming games on the PS4, by the looks of it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I know, but there are better forthcoming games on the PS4, by the looks of it.


Yeah. That's why I was going to go for a PS4 rather than an x-bone; I've never liked the look of the x-box game market. Anything interesting comes out for Playstation.

But in general I have zero interest in most console games anyway—it's only RPGs that I'm really interested in, and only a very few of them, which makes buying a whole console just for one game a silly idea. I did end up buying a retail copy of Windows 7 plus an X-Box controller just for Skyrim which is a similar but slightly less extreme level of silliness.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm going to get a PS4 at some point as well for the exclusives. Anything that's also on PC I'll get on PC, but there are some things that look just lovely (Horizon Zero Dawn, for example) that I want to get my mitts on.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 8, 2015)

Fuck you all leaving me for my annoying friend alone on the Xbox One  you go to Sony then see if I care!


----------



## 8den (Nov 8, 2015)

Ps4 for last of us remastered


----------



## moon (Nov 8, 2015)

I love my PS4  I'm now using it for all sorts of things such as web browsing, streaming to Twitch, uploading clips to YouTube, up converting DVDs to HD, watching online classes etc etc  I did none of these things on the XBox360.. The PS4 is a joy to use.
I just need some more actual games.. lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2015)

pre-loading now,


hurry up tuesday


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 9, 2015)

My games installed. Just waiting for 12:01am now


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 9, 2015)

reviews are now unembargoed
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/9/9693246/fallout-4-review-ps4-xbox-pc
Fallout 4 review (PC) | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
Fallout 4 review


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 9, 2015)

Your Source for the Critical Reception of Video Games. is a better link


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 9, 2015)

Average rating (out of 100) is 90. A lot of people seem to be praising how much you can do. Plus with Fallout they go nuts with DLCs and I can imagine they'll be jam packed too.

Hurry up midnight.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine hasn't arrived yet. I don't mind the wait, as long as I get my pip-boy!


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 9, 2015)

Fallout 4 Graphics, Performance & Tweaking Guide

Nvidia's guide to graphical tweaking. 

Looks like the average frame rate for a 970 (running on a 4790 oc'd to 4ghz) is 40ish with everything maxed out on 1080p.  That's good enough for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks like I should get roughly 40fps maxed out at 1440p. ugrids would kill it though 

But wtf, no fov support? What is this madness? Changing the fov is essential.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 9, 2015)

looks like cpu makes a relatively big difference
Fallout 4 PC Graphics Card Benchmark – 1080, 1440, & 4K FPS Tested | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks - says 5930k + 970 and ultra at 1080p is average 80fps.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2015)

its out on torrent for those who havent pre-ordered it


----------



## MooChild (Nov 9, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> its out on torrent for those who havent pre-ordered it



lol, that's predictable, and sad at the same time.


----------



## Cid (Nov 9, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> looks like cpu makes a relatively big difference
> Fallout 4 PC Graphics Card Benchmark – 1080, 1440, & 4K FPS Tested | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks - says 5930k + 970 and ultra at 1080p is average 80fps.



GPU.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 9, 2015)

Cid said:


> GPU.


no, CPU, nvidia reports 40fps average with everything maxed out for a 4790 with a gtx 970, and the other link says 80fps average for ultra running on a 5930k with a gtx 970.   Of course there's probably a difference between maxing out and ultra, but that does suggest that a beefier CPU will impact frame rates.   Saying that GPU affects frame rates is a bit like saying that rain makes people wet.


----------



## Cid (Nov 9, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> no, CPU, nvidia reports 40fps average with everything maxed out for a 4790 with a gtx 970, and the other link says 80fps average for ultra running on a 5930k with a gtx 970.   Of course there's probably a difference between maxing out and ultra, but that does suggest that a beefier CPU will impact frame rates.   Saying that GPU affects frame rates is a bit like saying that rain makes people wet.



Oh right (the nvidia link is dead/can't access it for some reason).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

My 4790K was OC'd to 4.6Ghz by Scan, I wonder if that will make a difference? Skyrim was CPU dependent as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2015)

the last few posts have been in foreign


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> the last few posts have been in foreign


Don't worry your pretty little head.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 9, 2015)

Apparently god rays above low kills frame rate.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

I didn't see massive amounts of difference in quality in nvidia's screenshots. At most, meshes and textures behind the volumetric lighting were sharper on higher settings, but I was hard pressed to see a huge difference.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

I should say, I don't care about 60fps, 30 is enough for me as long as I can push the graphics. Looks like ugrids to 7 _might_ be possible if I drop godrays and a couple of other things. God, once an ENB gets released though, all bets are off.

I'll be watching the modders and screenshotters with interest.


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> the last few posts have been in foreign



Basically it's the nerd equivalent of the dull bits in top gear


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been speculating about what your driving force, your motivation will be, and having just inadvertently spoiled myself by reading a review (that I thought was going to be more about systems and gameplay than plot) it turns out I was on the money.


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've been speculating about what your driving force, your motivation will be, and having just inadvertently spoiled myself by reading a review (that I thought was going to be more about systems and gameplay than plot) it turns out I was on the money.



I've been trying to avoid the plot but I'm guessing 



Spoiler



you turn out to be a synthetic


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> the last few posts have been in foreign



I think it's tech speak for 'if it doesn't work, chuck another three hundred quid at a new graphics card.'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

8den said:


> I've been trying to avoid the plot but I'm guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just edit this, or did I misread the first time I read it?


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Did you just edit this, or did I misread the first time I read it?



I haven't edited it but I no write English good sometimes.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 9, 2015)

Plot twist, we've been lied to the whole time and this is actually Skyrim 2.


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Plot twist, we've been lied to the whole time and this is actually Skyrim 2.



God no. I hated the combat in Skyrim and how po faced the plot was.


Apparently they're doing an edition of Conan's Clueless Gamer on Fallout tonight. It's a hit and miss segment although his Halo challenge match with the cast of Silicon Valley was funny.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

8den said:


> I haven't edited it but I no write English good sometimes.



Then I totally misread it and was about to reply with something completely different to what you said. Good job I reread it.


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2015)

I caved and bought it after reading a few reviews, pre-loading it now


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 9, 2015)

You mean if I buy it on steam I can download it and then play it as soon as it's unlocked?!


----------



## BigTom (Nov 9, 2015)

yep, 3.5 hours... taps fingers...


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 9, 2015)

Ha, if I knew that before I'd probably be able to play it at midnight


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

Fallout 4 Has Lots Of Bugs, Reviewers Say


----------



## J Ed (Nov 9, 2015)

I wish my laptop would run it


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2015)

Got my (physical) copy, just starting up now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Got my (physical) copy, just starting up now.


How come you got it early?
(Mind you I don't expect to hear from you now for another two months)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm passing the time before tomorrow, 1) wrangling with Crysis 3's camera and graphics controls; 2) trying not to throw everything out the window because I went for the 4790K instead of the hexacore.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

Ridiculous though, I can play Crysis 3 maxed out in 4K, but I'll bob around 40fps on ultra at 1440p in FO4? Those shadows and god rays better be worth it


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been playing it for an hour or so. The auto config set all the options to ultra, and I've been getting a steady 60fps @ 1920 x 1200 with an i7 3770K and GTX970.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 9, 2015)

Final countdown time. Too early to start a Fallout 5 thread?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 10, 2015)

Shall see you all in 4 days!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> I've been playing it for an hour or so. The auto config set all the options to ultra, and I've been getting a steady 60fps @ 1920 x 1200 with an i7 3770K and GTX970.



That is ridiculously good news. I wonder what's going on with all the weird benchmarking then?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Ah, sounds like it's a proper Bethesda game.

Someone I follow on twitter:

Raiders appearing right in front of me. Getting stuck on geometry. Voices cutting off. Subtitles cutting off. CTDs.  I'm 2 hours in.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

Well it didn't take me long to be limping around overencumbered  
Anyone know yet whether any containers are safe to store stuff in?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Enjoying it so far?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 10, 2015)

Got tomorrow off so enjoying a decent nights sleep, but enjoyed so far. One major bug, my dog just fucks off into thin air and then reappears every now and again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Mine's being delivered tomorrow morning apparently.

First nice screenshots already appearing in my contacts' flickr streams.

Like this, for example:



 

He's the master of FO screenshots, imo, and created the most popular FO3 ENB back in the day (and sort of ported it to FO:NV). And he's a jolly nice chap!

His performance gives me some hope. He has a GTX970 and is getting 60fps on ultra (with sunrays at medium) at 1080p. He's playing downsampled for the most part though, 3840x1482, and says he's getting above 30fps so far. Before he turns his ReShade config on, of course. Woo!


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> That is ridiculously good news. I wonder what's going on with all the weird benchmarking then?


I must apologise. Everything is on ultra/max except for god rays, which are "only" on high .


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Enjoying it so far?



Fucking loving it!

Finding myself looking at the help topics a lot at the moment, as some things aren't exactly obvious and they aren't pointed out to you - how to get out of power armour had me scratching my head (hold E, as it turns out).  Lockpicking and Hacking are exactly the same as in previous Bethesda Fallouts though, so there is some familiar ground there, you won't have to learn a new way of doing those which suits me!

I thought I might have problems with frame rate as my CPU desperately needs an upgrade - in some other games it causes a bit of a performance bottleneck - and it is 'minimum requirement' rather than a recommended for FO4, but it's all perfectly playable on ultra settings and I haven't yet noticed any issues.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in love with the settlement building thing.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 10, 2015)

Can those with actual physical discs tell us how much additional files etc it downloads?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 10, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Can those with actual physical discs tell us how much additional files etc it downloads?



Not sure on size but it didn't take very long. It's not a 20gb monster or anything.

Played for a couple of hours last night. First impression is that it's very much like 3. Which is fine with me. Not had any bugs so far.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

ok played about 40 mins this morning at 6am before work 

im not sure what the fuss about the graphics is, but it looks lovely on my rig ( admittedly its pretty phat ) , just got out of the vault but then had to stop or i wouldnt have come into work


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

Hmm well I seem to have forgotten to sleep 

Agree with Monkeygrinder's, it feels like Fallout 3 but with some good extra shit added, which is tbh just what I wanted.  Had a couple of Bethesda style glitches but nothing making me tear my hair out or making the game unplayable - Dogmeat getting stuck in furniture occasionally but I think he despawns and respawns behind you if that happens (at least that is the way it seems to happen).

Not sure I'm going to get much of a chance to play later, can you believe it, my husband's computer has broken AGAIN?  So I will be trying to diagnose it, AGAIN.  Hopefully it is just something worked loose, the bloody thing isn't switching on, it's just dead.  I swear he is cursed when it comes to electronic goods.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

Dogmeat is superb btw.  It's well worth paying attention to his barks/whines/growls to alert you to stuff.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

I did not know You were a lady Epona.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

8den said:


> I did not know You were a lady Epona.



Well Epona is the name of a female deity, so that is a big clue.  I wouldn't describe myself as a lady though! 
However, if it was me commenting that I have a husband that led you to that conclusion, that doesn't mean a lot, I could be male and have a husband.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

Actually I clicked the name around the time you said your husband. Been many years since I studied classics.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

i thought you were male and had a husband 

not that i care lol


----------



## moon (Nov 10, 2015)

Epona is very much a female.. I remember going to a dancing thing at the Windmill in Brixton with her about 10 years ago.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

I am looking forward to the mods that add a trillion and one new furniture/decor items.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

youre definitely female lol


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 10, 2015)

game's arrived from Game.  It's now installing.  My wife has sent me a screenshot of it installing, and called me a wierdo .  Hopefully it will be ready to go when I get in this evening, despite our shitty internet connection.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

its about a 23gb d/load on pc, not sure if there is a day one patch as i was asleep as it finished downloading


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 10, 2015)

it's on a dvd, so I presume even with decent amount of compression of assets it's still got to get a fair bit to get.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> youre definitely female lol



I spent a lot of time in Skyrim doing interior design and I thought Skyrim was boring


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> youre definitely female lol



Ugh


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

Epona said:


> Ugh



i know im sorry , it was a joke 

admittedly a shit one


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

anyway back to fallout, the last thing i did was leave the vault this morning, so far so good.

Anyone put hours in so far ?


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm currently extremely confused about armour.

Some of it seems to be like a whole outfit (similar to FO3/NV armour where it was 1 item doing the job), and then I go out and fight raiders and collect bits of armour that are separate.  The fact that I cannot see my character when I am trying out different armour is possibly the most annoying thing in the game.  I put on some new stuff and realised after about an hour that I was basically wearing underwear with armour on my legs and arms


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 10, 2015)

Well I overslept by 4 hours so only just woke up. Console version is still good. Buggy at times though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

pc is buggy too, but its a fallout game, i kinda expect it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2015)

My copy doesn't arrive till this afternoon


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> pc is buggy too, but its a fallout game, i kinda expect it



At least we'll probably get unofficial patches


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 10, 2015)

Only disappointment (bugs on first week dont count of course) is that you wasn't in the vault for long. Definitely interesting way to open up the game though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

My Pip-Boy edition arrived. Ben (my DPD driver) said they'd got a shit ton of them in the depot today. "What is it, the new Call of Duty or something?" Pfft, mortals.

Ben's really hot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

ive got the pip boy app in my phone but i wasnt going to try and use it at 6.40am


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

I love the little Pip-Boy Operational Instructions book that comes with it. All written like a proper Pip-Boy manual, and any references to our real world stay in character.

"Be certain to store any unused items for future use or trading. If you are sent into the Wasteland, commonplace items such as foam or bits of plastic may be of hidden value."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like an ENB binary is incoming. And people are using extreme ugrids and other ini tweaks with few problems. Looks like you can eke out more quality from it on more hardware than they suggested.

Mine's installing. SLOOOOOOOOOWLY.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Console commands for Skyrim, many work in FO4, if that's your thing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

'#?

^ That was Peggy's input as she just walked across my keyboard. Thought you'd want to know.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My Pip-Boy edition arrived. Ben (my DPD driver) said they'd got a shit ton of them in the depot today. "What is it, the new Call of Duty or something?" Pfft, mortals.
> 
> Ben's really hot.



Yes yes yes marry Ben love of your life etc etc.... How does the pip boy work for fucks sake.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My Pip-Boy edition arrived. Ben (my DPD driver) said they'd got a shit ton of them in the depot today. "What is it, the new Call of Duty or something?" Pfft, mortals.
> 
> Ben's really hot.



Hot yet an idiot! What is that blasphemy!


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2015)

Hopefully mine will be at home when I get back.

But I won't be able to play it until Thursday cos the mother-in-law is staying.

I am 43.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 10, 2015)

tommers said:


> Hopefully mine will be at home when I get back.
> 
> But I won't be able to play it until Thursday cos the mother-in-law is staying.
> 
> I am 43.



Bobby pin and a small room  you know the drill


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

I walked into GameStop and left without a ps4 or fallout 4. Will. Of.  Iron.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 10, 2015)

Im kind of tempted by fallout 4, but I've never played the previous ones....... I don't know if Ill like it.

I do love dystopian shit though.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

You'll love fallout then. dystopian but with the occasional ray gun, mutant giant insects, and a nifty 50s soundtrack


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Im kind of tempted by fallout 4, but I've never played the previous ones....... I don't know if Ill like it.
> 
> I do love dystopian shit though.



Have you played any Bethesda game?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

8den said:


> Yes yes yes marry Ben love of your life etc etc.... How does the pip boy work for fucks sake.



I don't like the colour of brown they chose, but the manual clearly states it's the best colour for deflecting threats in the Wasteland, so...

It has a battery inside that powers two little lights that come on when you press the power switch.

It's nicely padded in the middle so it won't hurt your wrist, and there's a strap you can tighten or loosen to keep it secure.

There are various foam inserts to hold different sizes of phone.

The clasp holding it closed seems to be metal, I think. The rest is cheap plastic, as expected... still, you hold out hope for metal, right? It'd be really heavy if it was metal, of course.

It comes on a stand with a little plaque. And it all comes in a massive Vault-Tec case that is probably the size of some people's PC towers. The disc comes in a metal case, with a Vault Dweller's Survival Guide (Condensed Edition), and a full Pip-Boy Operational Instruction Manual. There's also a poster with all the perks.







Still in demo mode because I haven't started the game yet.

Also, another list of console codes/cheats.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 10, 2015)

Nothing beats Fallout with classical music.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bethesda's Pete Hines offers a sick note for Fallout 4

go on , who used it ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Rest their pancreas


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Simple ini tweaks to make the mouse/camera feel better.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 10, 2015)

tommers said:


> Have you played any Bethesda game?



Don't think so

Although I've been informed theres no multiplayer, so its not worth paying a premium to play it whilst its new


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Some more info on potential solutions if you have choppy or low frame rates with good hardware.


----------



## moon (Nov 10, 2015)

I've been watching the opening shots on youtube (radbrad) and I like the way they have recreated WW2 archive footage sequences with CGI and real actors..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Still haven't started it. Been in to set up my options, but been researching how to create custom resolutions in my driver, and then realising that's not necessary because I can use the hotsampling tool I use for other games. Just not for hotsampling.

If anyone wants to downsample, follow this guide. It's for Skyrim or the earlier Fallouts, but the same applies.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 10, 2015)

alternatively, if you've got a recent Nvidia card, you can enable the downsampling function in the settings, choose what resolutions you want to be available, and you're good to go
DSR | Technology | GeForce

It works like a charm.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 10, 2015)

Certainly draws you in quickly enough...crafting will take getting used to.

I thought I got a puppy but no...I got a dog.   I wanted a puppy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2015)

have to say the crafting thing is putting me off a little
looks amazing though.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> have to say the crafting thing is putting me off a little
> looks amazing though.



As far as I can work out, the crafting is optional side-entertainment, so ignore it if you just want to stomp around shooting stuff!  I mean you may want to modify your gear a bit, but just ignore the settlement stuff if it's not to your taste 

EDIT: Husband's PC issue turned out to be the fuse in the plug, 30 seconds to fix.  PHEW!


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> have to say the crafting thing is putting me off a little
> looks amazing though.


 
A lot of aspects of fallout you cab just completely ignore if it's not your bag. New Vegas had gambling which I completely ignored. And crafting  which I mainly ignored until I found out about the unique 44 magnum with hand loaded ammo. With the right perks you could damage a deathclaw


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw (or anyone else using the pipboy app) - I don't have the pipboy, but is it worth putting the app on my tablet?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 10, 2015)

I've played a couple of hours this morning before work, and a few hours tonight after work and unsurprisingly I'm hooked. Feels like a cross between new vegas and skyrim, more than fallout 3, which means I'm also going to be bored by all the crafting (and so not bother with it) and there being too many gun/ammo options/combos, but the end result of that is the settlement stuff which I haven't really tried yet but will do once I've played out the story in the game (or at least some of it) and am very much looking forward to. I did give it a look though but I couldn't work out how or where it actually placed the thing I built so I gave up and went exploring cos I love this world, always loved post-nuclear apocalypse sci-fi stories and fallout does that really well.

I haven't had any bugs yet, the mouse is a bit flaky in VATS and the Pip Boy screen and dogmeat keeps getting in the way of course but that's not exactly a bug. VATS works a bit differently, didn't it used to pause entirely rather than just slow down or is that my memory? 

I don't do screenshotting but just for Vintage Paw this is the view out of where I'm spending the night, both in game and irl:







I don't like to travel at night, not yet anyway with just a few bits of scavenged raider armour and a pipe pistol (with 10mm pistol and a double barrel shotgun for when my ammo runs out shortly), so I'm going to stop here for the night, there's a sleeping bag here and it's well protected, the person's skeleton that's here, they died of natural causes obviously. Tomorrow, onwards to wherever I find next... probably more fucking rad roaches and mole rats.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2015)

Not sure why VATS got such a kicking in the previous games. I liked using it. Pausing the action and planning your shots was a good thing not a bad thing.
It was the only way to kill deathclaws.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I did give it a look though but I couldn't work out how or where it actually placed the thing I built



It's actually simpler than it looks, once you realise that you don't have to (and nor should you) stand at the workbench.  You can either activate the workbench and then walk around the settlement with the build menu up, or hold V anywhere in your settlement to bring up the workbench interface.  Then when you select an item in the menu it appears in front of you - in green if it can be placed there, in red if you need to move a bit or rotate it (rotating is done with left and right mouse buttons on PC, and you move it just by moving your character).

While the menu is up but no item is selected to build, hovering the reticule over an already placed item will highlight it, and you hit TAB (on PC) to select it, so you can move stuff that you already placed, or store it in the workbench if you want to do a drastic redesign of an area.  There is a different button (R I think?) to break down items in the environment for scrap.

So it's nice and easy to put stuff where you want it


----------



## BigTom (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you  I will be giving it a go again tomorrow


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

so fucking jealous. But I swore I'd wait till a new contract happened and I finished Tomb Raider before I'd buy it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> alternatively, if you've got a recent Nvidia card, you can enable the downsampling function in the settings, choose what resolutions you want to be available, and you're good to go
> DSR | Technology | GeForce
> 
> It works like a charm.



No good if you want custom aspect ratios, unfortunately.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh, quick tip for those who plan on doing a lot of settlement building - there is a perk under Intelligence which is required to get rare mats when scrapping stuff - take that perk as early as possible so that you start building up a supply of rare mats early on.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 10, 2015)

SUPER MUTANTS ARE HORRIBLE.


----------



## agricola (Nov 10, 2015)

I have found Jangles the Moon Monkey.  I have yet to build a settlement.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

First screenshot, just of my character, who I hate, and am going to remake


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

OMG you can unlock custom paint jobs for your power armour.


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2015)

Enjoying it so far... I like the crafting; finally there is a use for all the random crap I collect.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2015)

Not got far, just met the dog and finished for the night... er... morning 

My first three semi-okay-ish screenshots. Discounting that one up there. I didn't keep her.



 

^ That one's at 4K on ultra with ReShade for custom shaders, ssao (better than the in-game ssao for most things except through distant fog), etc. I had no problem bobbling around in the intro at 4K, but I'm sure it would have cried out and about.

The next two are 1440p, which hasn't given me a single problem, everything feels smooth. 



 




 

Going to sort out a better way of downsampling tomorrow (I used a custom resolution through my driver for the 4K one), and try different ARs.

---

I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm always shit with knowing where to put my points. I'm just going with whatever makes sense at the time and we'll see what happens.

Fucking mole rats though


----------



## BigTom (Nov 11, 2015)

Had a proper go with the settlement building this morning, thanks Epona I can see myself spending much time building up Sanctuary, knocked down a couple of ruined houses, build a new shack and put some beds in it, got some water and plants on the go, some defenses and am going to head off scavenging (following a mission, I'm sure I'll find enough stuff along the way) and hope that when I come back there's a new settler and that my little encampment hasn't been destroyed by raiders.

Some annoyances with the settlement builder but for something that is basically an add-on to another game it is awesome, I think it'll leave me hankering for a first person post-apocalyptic city build and scavenge game. Must be something like that out there, zombies or nukes or whatever, anyway I've got ages to play with this yet.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 11, 2015)

Cid said:


> Enjoying it so far... I like the crafting; finally there is a use for all the random crap I collect.


I was watching an IGN review and he was saying that such is the length and depth of crafting, at one point he spent two hours collecting pencils to extract the lead* to make a radiation shield.


*even those it's graphite....


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2015)

Have any of you spent much time with a companion other than Dogmeat yet?



Spoiler



I currently have Piper with me, she seems really cool


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 11, 2015)

Ive stuck with the dog so far. He finds me stuff that I'm too lazy to search for


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah, it's more of the same, but in a slicker package.  I'm enjoying it so far even if I'm still scrabbling around the top left of the map. 

You can stash stuff in Sanctuary?  I've not built that up, but I've started hoarding stuff already


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 11, 2015)

I have far too many weapons.

"Well this pipe pistol seems to be doing the job for-- ooh! GLOW SIGHT pipe pistol?!"

Repeat x10 with each weapon


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2015)

Just as soon as I've built the Cities Skyline City to end all Cities Skyline Cities, rescued my stranded Kerbals from Duna, and got 100% on Alcazar, I'll give this a whirl.

Unless the VR headsets come out first.


----------



## Enviro (Nov 11, 2015)

6 hours in and I seem to have lost dogmeat... Or did I leave him waiting for me somewhere 

Love how it looks despite my mid range CPU and GPU 

As soon as I noticed building items at Sanctuary earns XP I spammed cabinets, beds and chairs and levelled up a couple of times!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2015)

Enviro said:


> 6 hours in and I seem to have lost dogmeat... Or did I leave him waiting for me somewhere
> 
> Love how it looks despite my mid range CPU and GPU
> 
> As soon as I noticed building items at Sanctuary earns XP I spammed cabinets, beds and chairs and levelled up a couple of times!



What are you using. I'd quite like to play, but suspect mine is just two old. (E8400 & 5850)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 11, 2015)

I've got a ps4 so don't have to worry about whether my PSU will support my GPU or whatever. It came last night. Too many games, too little time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've got a ps4 so don't have to worry about whether my PSU will support my GPU or whatever. It came last night. Too many games, too little time.



A PS4 would cost a little less then an upgrade.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've got a ps4 so don't have to worry about whether my PSU will support my GPU or whatever. It came last night. Too many games, too little time.


Looks pretty sweet on a PS4 too. 

Any advantages to building a settlement or is it just for fun?


----------



## Enviro (Nov 11, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> What are you using. I'd quite like to play, but suspect mine is just two old. (E8400 & 5850)



My pooter has a not overclocked i5 and 650ti.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 11, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> What are you using. I'd quite like to play, but suspect mine is just two old. (E8400 & 5850)



 is Fo4 running on an e8400 and a gtx 730, as the 5850 is more powerful than a gtx 730, I suspect you'd be fine on 720p resolution.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2015)

I recommend keeping SSAO on if you can, dropping other things before you drop that. It has a huge impact on how grounded things are in the world. It's object shadowing, basically, that stops it looking like it's polygons floating against other polygons. SSAO isn't very costly in the grand scheme of things. Medium shadows seem to look better than high, but ultra looks better than medium, but medium should be just fine I reckon. Godrays on low would probably be absolutely fine, you'd notice no difference. And according to the nvidia guide, dropping most fade items to around half way seems to have negligible impact on your experience unless you're stood on the top of a building and expecting to see people and bobby pins 4 miles away.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2015)

i only played a little last night, im a bit scared of throwing myself into it too far as i wont see the light of day for months


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2015)

Modding has begun, of course.


----------



## 8den (Nov 11, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> i only played a little last night, im a bit scared of throwing myself into it too far as i wont see the light of day for months



Follow VPs suggestions on lighting effects and you won't even miss it.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Modding has begun, of course.



Ah Nexus, I'll give it a few weeks and they'll be more quest mods than players


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm finding it considerably harder than 3 or NV.

Not that it's a bad thing. 
I only played it for a couple of hours this morning. 

Gonna play an hour or so until Mrs o87 comes round. She thinks we're going to be watching the middle two Hunger Games movies on Netflix....she's soooo wrong.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2015)

They've ramped up the difficulty by all accounts. I've barely done a thing yet, but I find myself not wanting to get into combat most of the time. I took my first perk in sneak. I have no idea what I'm doing.

Done a comparison of vanilla and what my ReShade config looks like now. Both downsampled from 3500x1500.

It's a beautiful game either way. You know, ignoring Bethesda's usual dreadful textures. Lots of scope for texture modding. There's an eye mod out already (by the maker of what I think is the best Skyrim eye mod, Eyes of Beauty - it has the same name).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't enjoy games that are difficult as I get bored easily. Always play on easy and with walkthrough to hand so I know what I need to do. Even then, it can be too difficult. Had to give up on Far Cry 3. 
I'm a rubbish gamer.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2015)

Funny you mentioned Skyrim. When i first picked a lock i thought hmm this is very familiar. Then i realised that the whole game was very familar. Its Skyrim innit but with VATS and post apocalyptic landscape.


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2015)

I must admit when I saw the garage I thought "good god,  they're going to give you the power armour at the stsrt"  but I was wrong. Thankfully. 

Only played about an hour. 

Can your settlement only be in sanctuary  ?


----------



## 8den (Nov 11, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Funny you mentioned Skyrim. When i first picked a lock i thought hmm this is very familiar. Then i realised that the whole game was very familar. Its Skyrim innit but with VATS and post apocalyptic landscape.



Yeah bastard Bethesda ripping off their own game.


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2015)

tommers said:


> I must admit when I saw the garage I thought "good god,  they're going to give you the power armour at the stsrt"  but I was wrong. Thankfully.
> 
> Only played about an hour.
> 
> Can your settlement only be in sanctuary  ?



You can get power armour fairly early on compared to previous games BUT it is compensated by the fact that you need fusion cores to use it - and they are very rare and run out of power fast.  (Tip - do not leave your power armor parked somewhere with a fusion core in it, always take the fusion core out when you are done otherwise one of your settlers may take it for a spin, running it out of power and probably leaving it somewhere in the wilderness). 

So most of the time it will sit in the garage, you'll only take it out when you really need it for something tough.  I think they've actually done it very well, it's much more like I've always imagined power armour ought to be.

I currently have 3 settlements (although 1 has no people yet).  The places you can build are limited to a radius around an existing workbench, but there seem to be a few places to choose from - and you are very free to do what you like with each.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 11, 2015)

Epona said:


> You can get power armour fairly early on compared to previous games BUT it is compensated by the fact that you need fusion cores to use it - and they are very rare and run out of power fast.  (Tip - do not leave your power armor parked somewhere with a fusion core in it, always take the fusion core out when you are done otherwise one of your settlers may take it for a spin, running it out of power and probably leaving it somewhere in the wilderness).
> 
> So most of the time it will sit in the garage, you'll only take it out when you really need it for something tough.  I think they've actually done it very well, it's much more like I've always imagined power armour ought to be.



I kind of feel it's a bit too easy to get though. I've only played about 3-4 hours and I've already had two sets, plus 2 mini guns and a fat man.


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I kind of feel it's a bit too easy to get though. I've only played about 3-4 hours and I've already had two sets, plus 2 mini guns and a fat man.


Haha.  Bethesda.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2015)

Fallout 4 Was Released Yesterday And Humanity Has Already Spent 500 YEARS Playing It


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've got a ps4 so don't have to worry about whether my PSU will support my GPU or whatever. It came last night. Too many games, too little time.



And Battlefront comes out next week...


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I kind of feel it's a bit too easy to get though. I've only played about 3-4 hours and I've already had two sets, plus 2 mini guns and a fat man.



It's academic.  How many fusion cores do you have?  How many mini-nukes?  There are limiting factors, you aren't going to spend the entire game running around in power armour, nuking people.


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fallout 4 Was Released Yesterday And Humanity Has Already Spent 500 YEARS Playing It



Blimey.  That's just on PC too, from the Steam figures.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2015)

I found a Vault-Tec lunchbox XD

I shan't spoil it but I was most disappointed not to be greeted with 500 caps, 500 food, 500 energy, and a rare dweller.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2015)

Blasphemy, I know, but in a last ditch attempt to get around a problem I was having not being able to choose perks while downsampled, I plugged in a controller and omg it's great. It solves my problem with the perks menu, plus the freecam controls are so much better (like in DAI), it's easier to deal with stuff like L-ALT power melee/grenade stuff because it's right there on your right bumper, you can walk slowly without having to press an extra key, running around is always more pleasant with a controller than kb&m anyway, and best of all the console still works.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2015)

I used to play skyrim with a pad. Only time it held me back was if was using a bow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2015)

I might miss kb&m for headshot accuracy (I love sneak headshots) but we'll see.

Some shots of Concord:


----------



## BigTom (Nov 11, 2015)

Definitely harder, I've basically got to Diamond City tonight, making my way through boston zig zagging to avoid raiders. My thoughts of, _well there's only 4 of them and I've got a few 10mm rounds, and some .38s and there's always the shotgun_ have been met with death. New Vegas had loads of friendlies and there's very few so far in this, which is more like 3 but it seems much harder. Still, I've bought some .308 rounds for my sniper rifle and a fusion core so I might grab the power armour for a go at a mission... or I might spend tomorrow building more at Sanctuary cos I got a new settler  I dunno if you only find settlers that way or if people randomly go into your places as well? There's what looks like a size up bar on the top right of the workshop screen but I've no idea how that works. Awesome game, I'm totally hooked, unsurprisingly, I should of stopped playing an hour ago, but of course I had to have a little look around Diamond city before I went to bed... an hour later


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 12, 2015)

Just got to Diamond City too. 'Twas a long walk and hard work. 2 bobbleheads, laser rifle and sniper rifle, but no flamer and no combat shotty (a personal fave).


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2015)

Good grief, Steam tells me I have played for 36 hours 

I got some of the way through the main quest but have decided to concentrate on side quests and settlements for a while.  I wanted to see where the main quest was going, but decided I had to put the brakes on as I was in danger of rushing through it.  I'm liking a lot of the quests, it's not quite FONV, but there's some stuff in there that is a bit different and interesting.  I have so many active quests right now that it's making my head spin.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2015)

i was making my way to diamond city , but then my fusion core ran out, so have had to leave my power armour.

I turned around and decided to fast travel back to sanctuary and rummage around some more , all in all im enjoying it


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 12, 2015)

I keep on getting done over by bloody feral ghouls (sp.?) and considering how easy they were in the previous games, I'm feeling a bit inferior right now


----------



## Gromit (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm loving the way feral ghouls swarm at you. You at shoot this one lone ghoul and suddenly you have 5 coming at you from nowhere.


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> I keep on getting done over by bloody feral ghouls (sp.?) and considering how easy they were in the previous games, I'm feeling a bit inferior right now



Is everyone forgetting how tough fallout and fallout new Vegas are at the start?


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> i was making my way to diamond city , but then my fusion core ran out, so have had to leave my power armour.
> 
> I turned around and decided to fast travel back to sanctuary and rummage around some more , all in all im enjoying it



If you fast travel in power armour presumably your core gets depleted as well?


----------



## MooChild (Nov 12, 2015)

Glue glue glue glue glue glue - everything in this  bloody world is stuck together with gaffer tape and wonderglue, why isn't anyone making it industrially, they would make a fortune!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> If you fast travel in power armour presumably your core gets depleted as well?


i dont know really , i just got out and fast travelled, tbh i dont really know what im doing it the sec


----------



## Enviro (Nov 12, 2015)

I found the core drain to be minimal when fast travelling.

Am up to level 11 and am starting to find it's getting harder - aside from a couple of scrapes it hasn't been too challenging.

Maybe my high intelligence is helping me along the way?  I haven't found a laser rifle or many bobble heads though


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Is everyone forgetting how tough fallout and fallout new Vegas are at the start?



Yeah I think I died just as much early on in F3 as I have in this one. Just wandering around and getting killed by some critter you'd one-shot later in the game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2015)

MooChild said:


> Glue glue glue glue glue glue - everything in this  bloody world is stuck together with gaffer tape and wonderglue, why isn't anyone making it industrially, they would make a fortune!



Vegetable starch. You can make vegetable starch at a cooking station, and that, in turn, makes adhesive.


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I think I died just as much early on in F3 as I have in this one. Just wandering around and getting killed by some critter you'd one-shot later in the game.



Christ I got killed so many times trying to take back Primm from a bunch of reject powder gangers...


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

Enviro said:


> I found the core drain to be minimal when fast travelling.
> 
> Am up to level 11 and am starting to find it's getting harder - aside from a couple of scrapes it hasn't been too challenging.
> 
> Maybe my high intelligence is helping me along the way?  I haven't found a laser rifle or many bobble heads though



What do bobble heads do? And is there they same silly skew in SPECIAL making high intel over powered.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 12, 2015)

Slowing my progress down in game as I broke level 20 nor long ago. Quests are all great, especially one that's in the town of Goodneighbour


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 12, 2015)

A few things:
You can still walk/fight/shoot in the power armor when the battery runs out. And it still seems to carry more stuff.
Ghouls seem easier to kill by hand when up close.
You really do need to pick up everything.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> What do bobble heads do? And is there they same silly skew in SPECIAL making high intel over powered.



+1 to a stat (specific stat to each bobblehead you don't get to choose)
Intelligence isn't as overpowered, it means you get more XP but I don't know how much it increases it, I've whacked intelligence up high anyway


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

BigTom said:


> +1 to a stat (specific stat to each bobblehead you don't get to choose)



Same as F3 then.


> Intelligence isn't as overpowered, it means you get more XP but I don't know how much it increases it, I've whacked intelligence up high anyway



ah better, in 3 & NV it gave you extra skill points at the start and (I think) as you levelled meaning it made sense to max out int above all other stats. Essentially meaning the wasteland had a massive MENSA chapter.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2015)

I went with high luck, semi-high intelligence, okayish agility and perception, a bit in charisma and endurance, and poor old strength only has 1.

I'm always absolutely shit working out what stats are best.

Anyway, I like sneaking, so sneak was my first perk. I got round Concord's museum (it's a museum right?) mostly in stealth, headshotted everyone before they saw me. 

Not as easy to be a stealth character when you're tasked with bringing down a cunting deathclaw. I died.

Someone on the internet told me that there is a sub-species of deathclaw with 'chameleon' in its name. It can utilise a stealth field.

HAHAHA.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2015)

I also love ramping up the survival horror vibe.

I use ReShade or SweetFX or ENB in these games, and it means you can control how atmospheric things are. In FONV I remember going around the RepCon facility for the first time and thinking it was some of the scariest shit ever. But then, my ENB was so crazy dark in the shadows, it was essentially pitch black in some areas, and all I could hear were the noises of those ghouls, not knowing where they were... It was amazing.

The ambient music in FO4 is fantastic at helping create that atmosphere, and since I have really deep shadows in my current config, even just going round the museum was great fun. Crouched down, creeping round each corner not knowing what I'd find. And god, those mannequins everywhere in town are amazing. The Speak-Easy was great - when I turned around and saw them all around the bath it gave me a fright.


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh I could never have strength at 1. I am way to much of a pack rat. I always end up taking every conceivable perk about carry capacity (particularly over encumbered fast travel)


----------



## MooChild (Nov 12, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Vegetable starch. You can make vegetable starch at a cooking station, and that, in turn, makes adhesive.



How do I turn that into glue?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 12, 2015)

Not going to lie, I smashed my endurance up to eight for the cannibal perk.

Just dont do that in front of anyone people don't seem to like it


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Not going to lie, I smashed my endurance up to eight for the cannibal perk.
> 
> Just dont do that in front of anyone people don't seem to like it



Is the cannibal perk really that useful?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Is the cannibal perk really that useful?



Stimpaks are quite expensive as in Purified Water, although you dont get a massive boost it honestly helps in situations where you're halfway through a big building full of raiders.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Is everyone forgetting how tough fallout and fallout new Vegas are at the start?


YES!!!


----------



## ffsear (Nov 12, 2015)

Im just out the Vult trying to kill that Dinosaur thing.	I need Bullets!!   Where can i find bullets!!


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2015)

I decided I didn't like some of the decisions I'd made, so I restarted with a new character  (this is typical for me, I suffer from chronic restart syndrome)


----------



## Cid (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Is everyone forgetting how tough fallout and fallout new Vegas are at the start?



Yep, FO4  fair bit easier imo, although ghouls ramp it up a bit. I mean the 10mm pistol is a nice weapon and it's pretty much the first you get. Also I remember stumbling into things like radscorpions early in FO3 and just watching them absorb bullet after bullet as they scuttled towards me.


----------



## Cid (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm 3533753. Perception could have been lower since I don't seem to be using VATS, but I wanted at least 4 for lockpick.


----------



## Cid (Nov 12, 2015)

I would describe my character as 'ninja scientist'.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmm, I guess my character is 'stealthy charmer'.  Which sounds a bit creepy


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh did you know that Codsworth has about 1000 player character names that he can actually say?  Took me a while before I realised that he was referring to me by name in dialogue


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

Epona said:


> Hmm, I guess my character is 'stealthy charmer'.  Which sounds a bit creepy



Royphnol wooher any better?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 12, 2015)

Epona said:


> Oh did you know that Codsworth has about 1000 player character names that he can actually say?  Took me a while before I realised that he was referring to me by name in dialogue



Indeed

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr&refid=...if&notif_t=comment_mention&actorid=1251933821

Slightly immature but I laughed quite hard


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2015)

I went through the list the day before release and wrote down some of the names I liked. Then when I made my character, I decided which one from the list suited her.

She's called Stella.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2015)

Not getting a strong sense that my mates are loving this game. Lots of 'yeah it's good' but no real excitement or attempts to persuade me to buy it...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2015)

It's getting a lot of grumpy reactions from various people. Which is weird, because in the small little circles I frequent (here, flickr, tumblr) everyone I know seems to love it.


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

Apparently there's a cheers bar (complete with norm and cliffs Skeletons propping up the bar) somewhere.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Apparently there's a cheers bar (complete with norm and cliffs Skeletons propping up the bar) somewhere.



That is absolutely wonderful. I have to find it.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 12, 2015)

Friend who has never touched a Fallout game except this one has said to me he's found a cap glitch where he can get all items without a vendor and not spend a penny (not just bartering actually getting everything). He then went "this makes the game so much more fun!"

No, no it really doesnt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Friend who has never touched a Fallout game except this one has said to me he's found a cap glitch where he can get all items without a vendor and not spend a penny (not just bartering actually getting everything). He then went "this makes the game so much more fun!"
> 
> No, no it really doesnt.


It depends on your point of view, surely? That's just the same as using a cheat code really. If you don't fancy scavenging, it's another way of doing it


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It depends on your point of view, surely? That's just the same as using a cheat code really. If you don't fancy scavenging, it's another way of doing it



Fallout IS about scavenging and scrounging. Starting off with infinite caps   Is like playing mortal combat with invulnerability and a cheat that makes every punch a finishing move


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It depends on your point of view, surely? That's just the same as using a cheat code really. If you don't fancy scavenging, it's another way of doing it



It is to the extent, but at the same time I feel like Fallout is all about that resources are scarce, money doesnt grow on trees (literally ) and you have to do anything to survive. I will admit in the last few months I downloaded the terminal cheat menu on FNV to see what's on offer, but that's after ive done everything. I'll probably do the same for this one, but once I feel there isnt much I can do for now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Fallout IS about scavenging and scrounging. Starting off with infinite caps   Is like playing mortal combat with invulnerability and a cheat that makes every punch a finishing move


It's about shooting mutants to me. People get different things from it. Some like scavenging, some like taking photos of their games, some just want to go on a killing spree.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> It is to the extent, but at the same time I feel like Fallout is all about that resources are scarce, money doesnt grow on trees (literally ) and you have to do anything to survive. I will admit in the last few months I downloaded the terminal cheat menu on FNV to see what's on offer, but that's after ive done everything. I'll probably do the same for this one, but once I feel there isnt much I can do for now.


I go straight to IGN walkthroughs!


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> .... some just want to go on a killing spree.



I think other games do this a lot better.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2015)

Chemical needs said:


> I think other games do this a lot better.


Not in my limited experience. Far Cry and Read Dead Redemption are contenders, but they're not set in a post apocalyptic world.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Fallout IS about scavenging and scrounging. Starting off with infinite caps   Is like playing mortal combat with invulnerability and a cheat that makes every punch a finishing move



Because  they both have  the exact same narrative content.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 12, 2015)

Being a bit glitchy fire me this evening, so thought I'd turn it all off and on again... And Windows decides to do some massive update argh

I don't like it that guns don't get damaged through use anymore, I loved that little feature of the world and how you scavenge all the guns you can just to keep one in working order.

Still fantastic though, nearly done the mission at the corvega factory, stumbled on a cheeky entrance so didn't do the snipering as planned, just got to fight my way back out now


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 12, 2015)

Just heroically defeated a Legendary Radroach. Which was carrying armour for some reason.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 13, 2015)

It's a new dawn, it's a new day...


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Preston doesn't half moan a lot about me picking up junk on our travels - it's a bit rich considering it's his quests that have me building turrets and generators in various places - yes, Preston, we do need all this crap!


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

OK so on this character I have concentrated more on the settlement side of things - the PipBoy seriously needs a tab for comparing settlement stats as I now have around 10 and it's hard to tell where I need to go and build what, and whether I need to turn off a recruitment beacon somewhere while I sort out more beds or whathaveyou.

If anyone comes across a mod that adds that sort of tab to the PipBoy, please let me know!

(EDIT to add: I am in heaven tbh, after RPGs my second gaming love is city builders/resource management genre - this manages to combine one of my favourite RPGs with a solid basic city builder type thing, I am like a pig in clover) 

Edit Again:


Spoiler



OMFG, if you find yourself near Easy City Downs racecourse, please just stand by the track and watch what is going on - hilarious!


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

UGH Not to worry, I found that info is on the pipboy already - I just wasn't looking in the right place!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 13, 2015)

I have the materials to start making buildings, but it won't let me craft them. Ffwhy?


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I have the materials to start making buildings, but it won't let me craft them. Ffwhy?



Are you within the "dome" buildable area marked in green when in the workbench menu?  Ground flat enough?  Scrapped everything that might be in the way?  I've done some prefab stuff with no problem.  Some stuff is unlocked by magazines that you collect, and some stuff like more complex turrets/power stuff requires certain perk levels, but you should be able to build the basic prefab shacks or building parts without issue.

EDIT: Have you built and placed other stuff like furniture before so you know the basics of how the workbench works?  Such as open the workbench menu then walk to where you want to place the item so it is in the right place before building, you don't build it then place it later (although you can move/rotate stuff once built)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 13, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I have the materials to start making buildings, but it won't let me craft them. Ffwhy?



You go into the workbench, but don't stand by the bench (like I did). If you walk away from it without exiting the workshop menu you'll be able to see what you're crafting and where you can put it. At the actual bench there's no room so you can't do it. 

That's if you've got the same problem as me - it took me a little while to work out.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You go into the workbench, but don't stand by the bench (like I did). If you walk away from it without exiting the workshop menu you'll be able to see what you're crafting and where you can put it. At the actual bench there's no room so you can't do it.
> 
> That's if you've got the same problem as me - it took me a little while to work out.



Yeah basically this - you can also bring up the workbench menu anywhere in your settlement by holding down V on the PC version, not sure what button that would be on controllers if you are on console.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 13, 2015)

It is a bit of a glitch fest on the xbone, the settlement making, locks up and needs reopening, stuff wont position well, and as for giving your settlers a task, well that's too vague, who knows what they do all day, do they just wonder about.

Rad away when on the pipboy screen and the gauge doesn't move, have to close the pipboy and open again.

Have crashed the game up by just sprinting.

Seriously wander how they test the game if so many bugs are obvious.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Honestly I had problems with the settlement building interface at first and thought it was glitchy, turns out it is just not explained anywhere that _you can't open the workbench interface if your reticule is centred on an object or person_ - you have to point it at an unoccupied bit of space to open the menu away from the workbench itself.

Managing settlers is a bit of a pita, all it would take would be to change the generic "Settler" name to "Farmer", "Guard", "Artilleryman", "Chems Trader", "Supply Caravan" etc. so that you could easily see who was already assigned to a job.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Double post for some reason!


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Also check that you have UNLOCKED the workbench - you can only build at settlements you have claimed via a quest from Preston, you can't just find a workbench and start building there, with the exception of the Red Rocket garage near Sanctuary.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 13, 2015)

'Fallout 4' Beginner's Guide: How To Build The Perfect Settlement


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> Managing settlers is a bit of a pita, all it would take would be to change the generic "Settler" name to "Farmer", "Guard", "Artilleryman", "Chems Trader", "Supply Caravan" etc. so that you could easily see who was already assigned to a job.



That's a simple solution and would work well.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

I am currently at 15 settlements btw 

Preston still doesn't fancy me tho


----------



## Cid (Nov 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> Honestly I had problems with the settlement building interface at first and thought it was glitchy, turns out it is just not explained anywhere that _you can't open the workbench interface if your reticule is centred on an object or person_ - you have to point it at an unoccupied bit of space to open the menu away from the workbench itself.
> 
> Managing settlers is a bit of a pita, all it would take would be to change the generic "Settler" name to "Farmer", "Guard", "Artilleryman", "Chems Trader", "Supply Caravan" etc. so that you could easily see who was already assigned to a job.



Other basic improvements I long for: some way of batch scrapping, ability to organise workshop storage/any storage (I know you can order by various things, but I mean more like pip boy vategories), ability to use categories when transferring items. Ability to use component view in workshop storage. Tag component for search regardless of whether you have enough or not. And some way of knowing which armour/clothing is scrappable and which isn't (odd one that)... On the same note some way of just labelling weapons/armour you won't use as junk.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Cid said:


> Other basic improvements I long for: some way of batch scrapping, ability to organise workshop storage/any storage (I know you can order by various things, but I mean more like pip boy vategories), ability to use categories when transferring items. Ability to use component view in workshop storage. Tag component for search regardless of whether you have enough or not. And some way of knowing which armour/clothing is scrappable and which isn't (odd one that)... On the same note some way of just labelling weapons/armour you won't use as junk.



Erm...

Pipboy categories already exist in the workshop and other storage menus, you can flip through them exactly the same way as you do your own inventory (at least on PC).

You can rename weapons and armour at the respective workbenches, just rename the stuff you want to keep with something like AAA or ZZZ so that it appears at one end of your inventory or the other, or something distinctive so that it is easily recognisable.

The rest I agree with.

A slightly easier way of scrapping stuff is to just drop everything on a spare bit of ground in your settlement, go into the workshop menu, and use the 'scrap' function to work through the pile of crap.  Saves you doing weapons at the weapons bench, armour at the armour bench etc.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Also I just checked - those clothing items that you cannot scrap at the armour bench CAN be scrapped if you drop them on the ground and use the workbench menu - usually yielding 1 cloth.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> Honestly I had problems with the settlement building interface at first and thought it was glitchy, turns out it is just not explained anywhere that _you can't open the workbench interface if your reticule is centred on an object or person_ - you have to point it at an unoccupied bit of space to open the menu away from the workbench itself.
> 
> Managing settlers is a bit of a pita, all it would take would be to change the generic "Settler" name to "Farmer", "Guard", "Artilleryman", "Chems Trader", "Supply Caravan" etc. so that you could easily see who was already assigned to a job.



That is my biggest annoyance, having to walk around and find settlers and then needing to remember what you've got them doing if you can't tell by where they are standing, would be great to have a submenu under the settlers number bit or somewhere which would list your settlers and what jobs you've assigned them to and allow you to assign them from that menu rather than needing to wander around the settlement then walk back to where ever the things are you want to assign them to.
I'm going to spend so much time doing settlement building  My favourite type of game is city building/resource management type games, so this feature is just awesome and I want to get into it more.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2015)

i went off with Preston last night to do a mission to a transmitter or something, but i was a bit drunk and cant remember for the life oif me what went on


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I'm going to spend so much time doing settlement building  My favourite type of game is city building/resource management type games, so this feature is just awesome and I want to get into it more.



I know, I mean another Fallout game with more of the same as FO3 or FONV would honestly have satisfied me, and the whole settlement thing is just the icing on top really.  Hope they will implement similar freeform building when it comes to TES 6, rather than the limited housebuilding thing they had in Skyrim.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> i went off with Preston last night to do a mission to a transmitter or something, but i was a bit drunk and cant remember for the life oif me what went on



He is not very forthcoming with his affections (at least not with me he isn't), so I doubt that anything untoward went on.


----------



## 8den (Nov 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> He is not very forthcoming with his affections (at least not with me he isn't), so I doubt that anything untoward went on.



I imagine in post apocalyptic Boston the morning after pill is hard to source.


----------



## Cid (Nov 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> Erm...
> 
> Pipboy categories already exist in the workshop and other storage menus, you can flip through them exactly the same way as you do your own inventory (at least on PC).
> 
> ...





Epona said:


> Also I just checked - those clothing items that you cannot scrap at the armour bench CAN be scrapped if you drop them on the ground and use the workbench menu - usually yielding 1 cloth.



Ah yeah, that drop on ground things is a good tip. Didn't notice the side arrows on container menus...  

I'd also like a 'make notes on location' thing, pain in the arse remembering where all those expert level locks are. I could just use paper I suppose, but Morrowind let you iirc.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

8den said:


> I imagine in post apocalyptic Boston the morning after pill is hard to source.



I don't see why, there are pills for everything else under the sun!


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Cid said:


> I'd also like a 'make notes on location' thing, pain in the arse remembering where all those expert level locks are. I could just use paper I suppose, but Morrowind let you iirc.



FFS yes!  I haven't been allowed to make my own map notes or journal notes in a game for years, it used to be considered basic functionality back in the day.  I always try to get my lockpicking and hacking skills up as quickly as possible, but yes that is a complete pain that I can't just make a map note that there was a master level safe I couldn't crack.  I have a notebook filled with pages of stuff from FO3 reminding me where I had to go back to on various playthroughs, would be far easier just to be able to make a note in game.


----------



## Cid (Nov 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> I know, I mean another Fallout game with more of the same as FO3 or FONV would honestly have satisfied me, and the whole settlement thing is just the icing on top really.  Hope they will implement similar freeform building when it comes to TES 6, rather than the limited housebuilding thing they had in Skyrim.



It's nice that it can form an integral part of your game or be mostly ignored according to preference. Not that I'll ignore it, but if I wanted a more arseholish character/swift playthrough I'd just use locations which don't come with people. 

One thing that vaguely annoys me is the 200 years thing. I mean 200 years is an enormous amount of time - 6 and a bit generations. It feels like 50 years post-apocalypse. I mean pop over to Hiroshima or Nagasaki and tell me that all the trees are wizened, poisoned stumps. In terms of degradation to buildings etc too, and social organisation.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 13, 2015)

Cid said:


> ...It feels like 50 years post-apocalypse...



How many nuclear apocalypses have you lived through?!


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Crap it, how do I show an image I uploaded to Steam on here?

EDIT:  FFS sake why does Steam save my screenshots so as to make it really hard to find them?


----------



## 8den (Nov 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> I don't see why, there are pills for everything else under the sun!



Unfortunately it's classed as a legendary item thank to the Tory budget.


----------



## 8den (Nov 13, 2015)

Cid said:


> It's nice that it can form an integral part of your game or be mostly ignored according to preference. Not that I'll ignore it, but if I wanted a more arseholish character/swift playthrough I'd just use locations which don't come with people.
> 
> One thing that vaguely annoys me is the 200 years thing. I mean 200 years is an enormous amount of time - 6 and a bit generations. It feels like 50 years post-apocalypse. I mean pop over to Hiroshima or Nagasaki and tell me that all the trees are wizened, poisoned stumps. In terms of degradation to buildings etc too, and social organisation.




1. It's a game.

2. It was a massive thermonuclear war with futuristic weapons.


----------



## Cid (Nov 13, 2015)

8den said:


> 1. It's a game.
> 
> 2. It was a massive thermonuclear war with futuristic weapons.



Yeah, I know... It's only a minor gripe. The state of the environment is arguable of course, the long term effects on the environment of all-out nuclear war are unknown... But unmaintained wooden houses, factories etc will not last 200 years. Not to mention computers, robotics etc. But yeah, I won't let it get me down too much.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

"I lost my family, the world is in ruins, and people keep trying to kill me.  But hey, I found this lovely sequinned dress!"


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2015)

Shame you can't bling your pip boy


----------



## 8den (Nov 13, 2015)

If Veronica taught us two things in NV it's this, there's no such thing as too many fancy lad snack cakes, and always have a nice frock.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Shame you can't bling your pip boy



I think silver with amethyst and diamante insets would work perfectly with my outfit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 13, 2015)

The first ENB is out. Just the binary. It does a couple of fixes for stuff. The latest one has ENB Boost, which can help maximise performance if that's an issue for you. It was very effective in Skyrim for helping you utilise all your VRAM efficiently.

It also lets you turn off that weird character lighting. Go into a dark place where there are no lights shining on your character (or on any other characters, companions, whatever). See you're still illuminated from above. It makes it look like they are pasted on top of a background, rather than being part of it. Anyway, you can toggle it off, and the effect is more realism.

I'm about to try it out. People report different things about whether it'll work alongside ReShade or not. ReShade is more important atm, so I'll sacrifice that weird character lighting.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> "I lost my family, the world is in ruins, and people keep trying to kill me.  But hey, I found this lovely sequinned dress!"


 Is this you in real life? Mine kind of is - hard to get the facial features right on games though innit. Male pattern baldness, and laughter lines are on the money though


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2015)

I always make mine look as much like me as possible, no flattery. I play on third person so i can see it's me playing.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Is this you in real life?



Good grief no, I wish...


----------



## D'wards (Nov 13, 2015)

I like being referred to as Mr Edwards by Codsworth too. 

I'm with you on the no flattery thing. If anything i make mine even more gaunt and worn out than i actually am, which is quite a bit.

Want to go home and play now, ruddy work...


----------



## D'wards (Nov 13, 2015)

A pal of mine made his character as ugly as possible, with exaggerated features. I think i saw an Adolf Hitler on Facebook too


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I always make mine look as much like me as possible, no flattery. I play on third person so i can see it's me playing.



I found it very amusing that the Vault-Tec rep at the start of the game is pretty much Todd Howard.  I reckon it is possible to create faces that look like whoever you want them to look like, but it probably requires a bit more artistic talent than I have.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2015)

Who is Todd Howard?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2015)

My housemate bought a PS4 with this and the new COD.

So I can have a go after all.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Who is Todd Howard?



You're playing his game.

Todd Howard (video game designer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh and just as a comparison...

Todd Howard:







Vault-Tec Rep:


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

PRESTON FFS!!!!!  I don't think he is good at this romance lark.

Had a Minuteman quest to defend one of our settlements, so we headed there.  I spoke to one of the settlers who told me they had been having trouble with raiders demanding money from them, and they were due to turn up any minute to either collect cash or spill settler blood.  I told them "Don't worry, we're from the Minutemen and we will protect you" (or words to that effect), which is a big turn-on for Preston.

It flashes up in the corner of the screen "Preston Idolizes You".  He comes over and engages me in a romantic conversation AS THE RAIDERS STORM IN, so we are standing there with him declaring his love for me amidst a hail of enemy bullets.

The quest completed without me doing anything while I was telling him I felt the same way.  Good job that I had installed turrets, or it could have been a tragic end.


----------



## 8den (Nov 13, 2015)

You are a post apocalyptic Sam and Diane


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 13, 2015)

The map, contextualised:


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2015)

I have just bought a PS4 and Fallout 4.

It was nice knowing you all.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 13, 2015)

freeing up some diskspace now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 13, 2015)

....my phone is too big.


where the fuck is my old phone...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2015)

Voley said:


> I have just bought a PS4 and Fallout 4.
> 
> It was nice knowing you all.


Join us


----------



## 8den (Nov 13, 2015)

Bonus points for an obscure Gilmore Girls reference.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2015)

Cid said:


> Yeah, I know... It's only a minor gripe.



I'm not sure it is to be honest.  I went and met the settlers at some bluff or other and there was one bloke,  and he had a house with no roof and a bare mattress on the floor.  Mate,  you need to sort your survival skills out.  At the very least patch some walls up and keep yourself dry.  I got attacked by endless mole rats and a fucking rad scorpion on the way over and you haven't even got a blanket. 

Does nobody do any DIY?


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

tommers said:


> I'm not sure it is to be honest.  I went and met the settlers at some bluff or other and there was one bloke,  and he had a house with no roof and a bare mattress on the floor.  Mate,  you need to sort your survival skills out.  At the very least patch some walls up and keep yourself dry.  I got attacked by endless mole rats and a fucking rad scorpion on the way over and you haven't even got a blanket.
> 
> Does nobody do any DIY?



It's people living in places with a skeleton laying around that get me - I mean surely even in a post-apocalyptic wilderness, if you decided to move in somewhere and found a skeleton you would find a spare hour to bury or dispose of it in some way rather than just leaving it there?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 13, 2015)

I just met a yaoi bear (ok, I can't remember what they are called, yaoi bear will do). I died.


----------



## 8den (Nov 13, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just met a yaoi bear (ok, I can't remember what they are called, yaoi bear will do). I died.



Yao Guai 

Ugh ghost of She...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 13, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just met a yaoi bear (ok, I can't remember what they are called, yaoi bear will do). I died.



was he uke or seme?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 14, 2015)

Seme, without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 14, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just met a yaoi bear (ok, I can't remember what they are called, yaoi bear will do). I died.



Ha! Me too! Thought it was ignoring me.... nope!


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

Just encountered a Diamond City guard with a very pronounced Boston accent - he actually said to me "Did you park your car in the yard?" (a phrase often used to demonstrate the pronunciation - or lack, thereof - of the letter 'r' - as in "did you paak yaw caa in the yaad?").


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2015)

I've met my first glowing one.  And it killed me fairly quickly.  It seems much tougher than earlier games. 

Energy weapons seem to be better than in Fo3/NV.  My gun of choice is the unique laser rifle that you get from the BoS person.  Double critical damage, and 15% more criticals ftw. 

Also, luck.  Does it have an impact on the world other than better items?  I've had some 'lucky' events (i.e. first word I click on unlocks the terminal, clear out the remaining raiders in that factory by their automated gun shooting an exploding thing and them dieing in the blast, that sort of things) but I'm not sure if that's high luck related.


----------



## 8den (Nov 14, 2015)

Luck also effects the frequency of critical hits. 


I had a very elaborate dream about buying a ps4 and F4 last night.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2015)

yeah, that too, but does it affect the game world in wider ways?


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2015)

Blimey. It's a bit good innit? Just out of the vault and am pretty overwhelmed at the amount of stuff you can do. Workshops and shit. All looks very intriguing.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

ohmyliver - That laser rifle from the BOS is superb isn't it?  I encountered them fairly early on and that weapon was far and away the best one I had for quite a while (do NOT use it on the latter stages of the Silver Shroud quest though, it can bugger you up, you need to leave bodies, not piles of unrecognisable ash), although I am now using a modded 10mm that is better.

I loved sniper rifles in FO3 and FONV but I'm not feeling it so much in this game, from a distance it is hard to tell who is friend or foe, could end up shooting a caravan trader by mistake.  Names and health bars don't appear at the top of the screen from a distance.  Yes, I could probably use VATS to determine that, but as VATS no longer pauses the action, it means I waste precious seconds determining friend or foe from a long distance, and they are all still moving about.  FO3 I was a good sniper, could take them out with a sniper rifle without VATS when I was at the sort of distance where they looked like ants.

Conversely, when up close, you can point 3 foot either side of a foe and still see their health bar, which makes it very difficult to determine between hostile and friendly up close too, if you encounter a stand-off situation where you need to make a quick decision, or where there is a throng of friendlies and hostiles.  Ended up reloading once or twice because I accidentally shot a friendly because the foe's health bar was still showing at the top of the screen when they were close together.  Hoping for some mods to tweak that.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2015)

oh and the find more ammo luck perk I've found to be pretty essential.

I love that rifle, and the vats critical hit 'sponnng!' sound (usually accompanied by vaporised limbs).  I've burnt through a lot of ammo on it though.  I've not taken any weapons perks yet, but I'm leaning towards rifleman.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2015)

I prefer vats in it's current sort of 'bullet time', rather than 'stop - hammer (or hunting rifle, supersledge, etc) time' mode.  Especially as it allows for things like waiting until say a mirelurk raises their head before letting off the shots in a far more fluid fashion.


----------



## 8den (Nov 14, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> yeah, that too, but does it affect the game world in wider ways?



In 3 & NV past level 3 it gave a slight skill bonus, increased your chance of criticals, and potential loot found scavenging and on bodies. In NV you needed high luck to do well gambling.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I prefer vats in it's current sort of 'bullet time', rather than 'stop - hammer (or hunting rifle, supersledge, etc) time' mode.  Especially as it allows for things like waiting until say a mirelurk raises their head before letting off the shots in a far more fluid fashion.



It is moving the series away from its turn-based combat roots though - when it went action RPG for FO3, at least those who were fans of the series already and wanted turn based could still achieve that in VATS.  I'm not sure why there are some people who wanted VATS to be changed like that, there are plenty of pure FPS games around probably with better overall combat dynamics, whereas the RPG fanbase does not get so many games available.  There's really no call to remove the last bit of turn-based combat available in the game and make the franchise more FPS-like.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2015)

VATs before felt like an slightly jarring 'yeah, this is for everyone who played fallout 1 and 2' thing, rather than fitting the game.  Where as it seems more integrated into the experience way now.  Overall I think the combat is better than 3 (except there's still no way to target limbs in vats for melee weapons, which is pretty rubbish). 

I worried that it would be much more like far cry 3 or borderlands (both of which which I did enjoy as a shooter, but...) but it's still far more Beth-RPG than any other type of game, even I do detect more varied influences in 4, than 3). 

There's still Wasteland 2 for proper old school turn based isometric rpg. Which I've not played yet, but is definitely on my list.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

OK fine, just shed all the people that have been with the series from the start - consider them collateral damage along the way into making this game the FPS that FPS fans want to play for 3 weeks between releases of all the other FPS and action games that come onto the market.  Why the need to appropriate this into a different genre?  I can see the point that it makes the publisher and developer more money, but there are 10 times as many FPS/action games as there are RPGs, why do gamers feel the need to poach games and world settings from another genre and turn it into their type of game?

On another note - for crap sake - I have a mystery marker on my compass bar.  I have checked my active quests, including miscellaneous, I don't have a custom map marker in place, I just have an unwanted marker on my compass bar and it is annoying me


----------



## 8den (Nov 14, 2015)

Epona Maybe you'll go there and discover that among the deathclaws and irradiated ruins Preston has laid out a romantic picnic 


In other news. 




Pornhub's traffic dipped significantly the day Fallout 4 came out | GamesBeat | Games | by Jeff Grubb


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I loved Fo1 and 2, but Vats feels better in 4, than 3. `


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

8den said:


> Epona Maybe you'll go there and discover that among the deathclaws and irradiated ruins Preston has laid out a romantic picnic
> 
> 
> In other news.
> ...



Knowing Preston, the Deathclaws will still be alive - we'll be sitting there on a checkered picnic blanket with fresh mutfruit and whipped Brahmin cream, being irradiated to fuck while the Deathclaws stalk ever closer 

Piper also seems interested in me at this point. 



Spoiler



Bear in mind that (at least in my character's chronological frozen/thawed/frozen/thawed perception of events) the bombs went off, then her husband was murdered and her son taken about 2 weeks ago as far as she is concerned in terms of time to emotionally recover from that, it would probably be more realistic if she had locked herself in her house in Sanctuary and sobbed uncontrollably, rather than be out eyeing up potential new flings, but horses for courses I suppose.  She is slightly insane, she wanders the wasteland in a sequinned party dress ffs, she's like a post-apocalyptic Blanche DuBois).


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

UGH - did another reload - was in a massive battle with a load of enemies and a caravan trader happened to wander through, Piper got so fucked off with me because I accidentally murdered him that she left.  The enemy details I was seeing at the top of my screen when I shot the trader were those of a raider 10-15' away so I thought I was shooting at the damn raider.  FUCK!


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 14, 2015)

I get to a point in a quest and then no matter what I choose, Piper dislikes it! I knew it was a dodgy/ silly quest any way 



Spoiler: The quest is the one with



No-nose and the tunnel that goes to the Diamond City strongroom


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

Chemical needs said:


> I get to a point in a quest and then no matter what I choose, Piper dislikes it! I knew it was a dodgy/ silly quest any way



Which quest is that?  Put in spoiler tags in case anyone doesn't want to see.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

I love the way that companions sometimes comment on things you look at - doing a quest in a factory setting and turned around to look at a safety poster - Piper commented "I wonder how many raiders have been lost due to safety hazards?  Not enough as far as I can tell"


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm alternating between a lone suave wanderer thing, with slacks and a fedora for towns (as with those I have 10 char, I even managed to talk the robot mall into action), and a more standard army uniform (+1 str, see), with mixed leather, metal, and a unique left leg armour over the top which gives me =10% sprint speed


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

Chemical needs said:


> I get to a point in a quest and then no matter what I choose, Piper dislikes it! I knew it was a dodgy/ silly quest any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah Piper doesn't like it if you steal stuff and doesn't like a lot of that questline, just dismiss her and do No-nose's quests solo.  Cait would be a good companion to take along for those quests if you need backup.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2015)

Just went and bought a PS4 to play this.  

Waiting for it to install. Bloody hell it takes a while.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2015)

Just went in somewhere that was really creepy *shudder*, the FO4 version of the Dunwich Building from FO3. 
Several unique weapons as well as proper making my hair stand on end.


----------



## Supine (Nov 14, 2015)

I really want to play this game


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2015)

Killed my first Deathclaw.  This is my first PS4 game and I'm very impressed. The epic battle I just had was genuinely tense and, my God, it's good to look at.

Still a bit overwhelmed by the vastness of it all atm but in a good way.


----------



## 8den (Nov 14, 2015)

Epona said:


> Knowing Preston, the Deathclaws will still be alive - we'll be sitting there on a checkered picnic blanket with fresh mutfruit and whipped Brahmin cream, being irradiated to fuck while the Deathclaws stalk ever closer
> 
> Piper also seems interested in me at this point.
> 
> ...



Clearly your characters dress sense is the manifestation some kind of PTSD.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2015)

Ended up spending some points to get my charisma up, just to get the Local Leader perk... Makes the settlement side so much less of a pain in the arse.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 14, 2015)

God, the urge to increase my carry weight in the console is soooo....

I WILL NOT GIVE IN


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> God, the urge to increase my carry weight in the console is soooo....
> 
> I WILL NOT GIVE IN


I am replaying "Fallout 3" at the moment and managed to get to level 9 before giving in and getting the strong back perk!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> God, the urge to increase my carry weight in the console is soooo....
> 
> I WILL NOT GIVE IN



You'd only end up with an inventory that takes several hours to scroll through.


----------



## 8den (Nov 14, 2015)

Cid said:


> You'd only end up with an inventory that takes several hours to scroll through.



Carrying a mini marts with of food a small nightclub worth of booze and enough drugs to keep Keith Moon merry for a long weekend


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2015)

Mass Effect, is that you?



 



 



 

(Don't look at the textures.)


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 15, 2015)

Had a fight with a legendary raider, took 3 goes. Got me combat shotty from a merchant caravan. Good Game.


----------



## Cid (Nov 15, 2015)

If even this thread has gone quiet I can't imagine what attention people's families are getting.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2015)

Cid said:


> If even this thread has gone quiet I can't imagine what attention people's families are getting.



I'm contemplating delaying my girlfriend come to stay by a day so I have another chance to play it. Visiting my parents and contemplated bring the playstation, but figured it wouldn't be appreciated.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2015)

Supermutants attacked the little electricity pylon farm and a suicider killed Maisie the cat.

THERE WILL BE RETRIBUTION.


----------



## 8den (Nov 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Supermutants attacked the little electricity pylon farm and a suicider killed Maisie the cat.
> 
> THERE WILL BE RETRIBUTION.



You can have a cat? Does dogmeat know about it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2015)

There are cats in the game. I do not believe you can have a cat. This cat lives at the little pylon farm with the Abernathy family.

Well.

Cats have 9 lives.

Maisie has 8 left.

(One bonus of Bethesda reusing the same engine, it means all the old console commands still work.)

YOU LIVE TO CATCH MICE ANOTHER DAY, MAISIE.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome to Diamond City


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 16, 2015)

I've been finding stategic dismemberment of limbs, or shooting a fucking leg off to be a winning strategy against glowing ones.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 16, 2015)

It's like Dead Space in that regard. Shoot off their legs, buy yourself some time while they crawl at you.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 16, 2015)

Shoot off their legs and run behind em and beat/slash em to death


----------



## MooChild (Nov 16, 2015)

I got a silenced pistol 



Spoiler: Not sure if spoiler..



from one of the railroad quests


 that is devastating. 49 damage or someting like that, and I get about 10 shots off in vats.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2015)

I reloaded the game to a point where i got some power armour, took it to the garage and parked it to keep it safe ( removing power core of course ).

Been getting the minutemen up and going but am finding the quests a little boring, except for the castle one , so ive gone and joined the brotherhood of steel


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 16, 2015)

I met Piper last night. Has there been a Bethesda game with that level of emotion and animation before? For all the shit they're getting over FO4, that right there is a huge leap forward for them, even if they are still constrained by the same engine.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 16, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> I reloaded the game to a point where i got some power armour, took it to the garage and parked it to keep it safe ( removing power core of course ).
> 
> Been getting the minutemen up and going but am finding the quests a little boring, except for the castle one , so ive gone and joined the brotherhood of steel


I've been following the minute man line because of the settlement stuff and did the first two castle missions yesterday. The first one was Rock hard, dunno if I wasn't supposed to get there yet but 



Spoiler



mirelurk queen and 2 legendary mirelurks, took me loads of retries and eventually worked it so preston and the other minutemen took it the queen whilst I bravely ran from the legendary mirelurks. Once they killed the queen I got access to the workshop, and realised I could whack down some gun turrets but they got killed very quickly, followed by my death. Then saw the shack in the middle of the courtyard and built some steps up there, scrapping them as soon as I was up so the mirelurk couldn't follow 



Fantastic game so far, preston is my companion, piper annoys me and I'm not going with the brotherhood (yet/in this game) so I can complete the minutemen missions and fully explore the settlement building stuff.

I also hope the modding community gets into settlement building and can sort out some of the things that limit it fur me, and/or that bethesda team up with paradox or someone to make a full on city building/resource management game set in the fallout world.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 16, 2015)

Fallout 4 in Lego


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I've been finding stategic dismemberment of limbs, or shooting a fucking leg off to be a winning strategy against glowing ones.



Pulse mines / grenades are of use too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2015)

Does anyone use the Pip boy app? It's cool idea, but not that responsive, but that may be my shit wifi


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 17, 2015)

Today I have mostly been being The Silver Shroud.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 17, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Today I have mostly been being The Silver Shroud.



Did you do that in their voice?

Level 26 save corrupted, got no previous saves where the game hasn't corrupted. Annoyed but not that big a deal really.


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2015)

Ugh - I've spent a couple of days with a virus, most of that time curled up in bed in a foetal position groaning, am now just about able to sit up and play without feeling as though I am about to keel over.

Looking at my game I feel as though I may have buggered up my supply lines (probably while in a feverish state on Saturday morning).  Has anyone worked out a good way of running supply lines yet?  So badly need some modded way of managing settlers and supplies.

EDIT: I just read an excellent suggestion elsewhere regarding settler management - collect all the hats/glasses that you find in the game, and have every settler that you have assigned to a task equip a particular style of hat/glasses so you can tell that you have assigned them to a particular role - it's not ideal, but it's a great idea and one I will be using it from now on.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 17, 2015)

I built a lovely modest settlement by the drive in, then was killed by a hidden bomb. When it reloaded my settlement was gone, but so was all the resources i'd used to build it too


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2015)

Killed 10 super mutants in 10 minutes without power armor. Including a legendary one. A personal best I think. Was a fluke but as there was no death gotta keep it in my game line! The legendary one must have taken 5 frag grenades and 70 shots.


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2015)

AAARGGHH - just realised that you can't build crafting stations in Home Plate - what is the point of having a central home base if you can't build even a stove or somewhere to mod your weapons there?  Buggeration, it's just a fancy display area then, poo 

(That is on my 'mods to look out for next year' list) 

I wanted to use that as my private home base as it doesn't get attacked and you don't arrive home late at night to find some bloody settler has nicked your bed!  I guess I just need to find somewhere else, recruit 1 settler, and put them on a supply route so I can access shared junk.


----------



## Enviro (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmm, thanks for that discovery. I will continue stockpiling caps and not fork out for a room/ flat in Diamond City!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2015)

It's annoying about Home Plate. I guess because there are all the work stations just outside they thought you wouldn't need it, but you have to go through loading screens to get there, and they can't access your storage in the workshop. Still, I'm glad I've got a place there for Dogmeat/other companions to go when I'm not using them. I plan on Diamond City being my hub while I'm doing random little quests in the area.


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's annoying about Home Plate. I guess because there are all the work stations just outside they thought you wouldn't need it, but you have to go through loading screens to get there, and they can't access your storage in the workshop. Still, I'm glad I've got a place there for Dogmeat/other companions to go when I'm not using them. I plan on Diamond City being my hub while I'm doing random little quests in the area.



Unfortunately you can't send companions there either


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2015)

Really?

That's the only reason I bought it.

Well that's 2000 caps down the drain


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2015)

Fuckin estate agents, pay good caps for a nice gaff then they slap all the restrictions on ya...


----------



## Enviro (Nov 17, 2015)

You should be able to rent a room for a nominal fee


----------



## Enviro (Nov 17, 2015)

dp.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2015)

Enviro said:


> You should be able to rent a room for a nominal fee



You can, at the Dugout. They should have disclosed the no companions rule. Do they not have HIPs in the Commonwealth?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2015)

I just completed the Cambridge Labs Clean Room quest type thing. I have to admit that was a fun well written little episode with a shiny nice prize worth having at the end of it. Not forgetting the hazmat suit i found too. 1000 rad resist, that will come in useful!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2015)

Its rather easy to die early on isn't it? I'm not using the power armour as worry I'll run out of fusion cores or break and I'll really need it later. Vats is quite useful as I'm still shit with control pads and with the half ok weapons ammo is short. At least giving myself loads of strength at the start means I seem to kill things well by hitting them.

I went for idiot savant as my first perk as my first few level ups I didn't know what I was doing and just stuck them on the base characteristics. What else do people like early on?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 17, 2015)

Perks that find you more ammo or caps or the one that gives you better deals with traders are the ones I like early on.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Perks that find you more ammo or caps or the one that gives you better deals with traders are the ones I like early on.



Ammo is scarce and expensive to buy off traders so I see your logic.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2015)

Scrapper is a good one, let's you get more base materials early on. I haven't taken the extra caps one yet, but I've take the extra ammo one. I take sneak early on, and the first level of mods for armour, guns and high-tech mods. I took bloody mess, because it gives you a little boost to damage. I want to make my way to local leader, but other things keep taking my attention so I'm not there yet. I'm probably going to make my way down the endurance tree for chem resistance, and any odd points I get that I really don't know where to put I'll probably throw them in strength for the extra carry weight.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 18, 2015)

I keep getting ghoul problem at Greentop Nursery... I think it might be because I set up a supply line between there and Sanctuary and they keep encountering ghouls along the way  not sure...


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2015)

Recently I seem to have been getting 3 minutemen quests on the go at any one time, I can't talk to Preston without him giving me something to do.  Going on the list of 'mods to look out for next year' is one that removes the timer from these quests because I am feeling very pressured to go and get stuff done quickly!

I have taken to turning in a quest and then legging it before he gives me another, then sneaking around Sanctuary Hills to avoid him.  I think I'll have to send him to some out of the way settlement that I never visit


----------



## Cid (Nov 18, 2015)

Chemical needs said:


> I keep getting ghoul problem at Greentop Nursery... I think it might be because I set up a supply line between there and Sanctuary and they keep encountering ghouls along the way  not sure...



Do supply lines actually do anything beyond er... set up supply lines? Otherwise is your defence in line with whatever that figure they quote at the start was (more than food+water I think)?


----------



## Cid (Nov 18, 2015)

47 hours...


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2015)

Cid said:


> Do supply lines actually do anything beyond er... set up supply lines? Otherwise is your defence in line with whatever that figure they quote at the start was (more than food+water I think)?



Supply lines do 2 things - firstly, they share junk (NOT other inventory though, ie. just the stuff that gets removed when you use the 'store all junk' option when interacting with the workbench) stored in your workbenches with every other workbench connected to your supply route.  So if Sanctuary Hills and Graygarden settlements are both connected to your supply routes, and you have cement/wood/steel etc. (or junk that hasn't been broken down such as desk fans, aluminium cans etc.) stored in the workbench in Sanctuary Hills you can use it to build in Graygarden and vice versa, and in any other settlement connected either directly or indirectly to those settlements.

Secondly, they supply food and water to other settlements.  This allows you to grow a lot of food in Graygarden, and purify a lot of water at Taffington Boathouse, and the excess will allow you to support settlers in Boston Airport (which has nowhere to get water or grow food on site, it is a great spot to set up as a commercial hub though to earn you bottlecaps).  This is done automatically as soon as all 3 are connected by a trade route, you'll see the needs bar at the Airport turn to green for those resources as soon as you connect it to the trade route, even though they will still say 0 Water, 0 Food - just as long as Taffington and Graygarden are producing an excess (they will provide for their own settlers first).

In terms of defence, the defence rating has to match or better the production of water+food on any given site, imported/exported goods aren't counted towards/subtracted from that.  So 0 defence at Boston Airport would be equal to water/food production, but you'd need 40 defence at Taffington to equal the large water purifier you installed there to supply the Airport, plus whatever equals any food you are producing there.  Of course best that you have great defences everywhere, because settlements do get randomly attacked.

Anyway, I hope that helps explain it - it is about as clear as mud as there is no explanation of it in game!


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 18, 2015)

So as my character has the charisma of a radroach (2) ill never get that perk enabling supply routes,and the airport will be impossible?


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2015)

A lot of the settlement stuff will be more difficult with low charisma, yes.  You need 6 to take the leadership perks (the first one lets you set up supply lines, and the second allows you to build stores which make you bottlecaps), and the number of settlers you can have per settlement is 10+base charisma+any charisma boost from items worn.  So if you want to do much settlement stuff you'll need to invest more points in it as you level up.

EDIT: Or you could look at it the other way, with low charisma there won't be any point in using the airport at all, because you won't be able to build stores - which is pretty much the only point of having the place as you can't do much else there.  Or you could build yourself a nice home I suppose and not recruit any settlers, but without supply routes you'd still have to lug mats about yourself whenever you wanted to build anything anywhere.  If you want to do the settlement thing seriously, put more points in charisma.  (I don't think there's a level cap btw, so it's not as if there's a finite number of perk points in the game - and the bobblehead will raise it by 1 when you find it, although it is the most difficult one to get).


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

A Super Mutant Suicider just got stuck behind 3 of his ranged combat buddies who were taking cover behind a wall and took all of them out when his mini-nuke went off


----------



## Enviro (Nov 18, 2015)

Cid said:


> 47 hours...



I've spent around this time too. Am nearly level 30 

Also managed to blow up a load of super mutants by shooting their suicider buddy's nuke last night


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 18, 2015)

I've gone back about 6 hours mainly because of the blasted Mirelurk queen, and wanting to get whatsherface's companion perk. 

I've been putting points into stats (deciding wether it's worth spinal tapping the stats), one level of lock pick, both levels of local leader,  both levels of the x3/x5 xp dumb luck perk,  but I'm only on level 15 or so...


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2015)

Can I play it without the settlement stuff?  I found myself tidying up a ruined house and that is basically work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2015)

tommers said:


> Can I play it without the settlement stuff?  I found myself tidying up a ruined house and that is basically work.


Yeah, it doesn't sound much like fun. Like those SimCity borefests that were all the rage a decade or so ago.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm wondering if I've pushed on to far without doing side missions to level up or getting better gear.

I put loads into strength at the start which means I appear to be able to kill faster with my fists!

I think I may be playing it to much like a conventional FPS. If I find a pocket of raiders I keep dying and reloading till I manage to kill them all.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.wired.com/2015/11/fallout-4-bugs/

Interesting article on why Beth's games are buggy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 18, 2015)

That's an excellent article.

It amuses me when people who play games insist they know better than people who make games. Sure, bring your opinions to the discussion, but when someone is saying, "that's not how development works" maybe listen to them?


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 18, 2015)

Started playing this recently, really enjoying it. Loved F3 NV, so this is a nice evolution. I actually quite like the settlement stuff, but I do get the point made above - I don't tidy my own house, so why would I want to clear up a virtual one? 

Highlight so far? Getting involved in a feral ghoul vs. raider deathmatch, coming out victorious and then hearing a strange whistling sound that resulted in my gory death - turns out I was fatman'd from miles away!

I also have a confession to make - I maxed out my strength using the duping exploit on the "You're Special!" magazine, I just can't be doing with having to sort my inventory out every 5 minutes. I don't get involved in melee, so am at peace with myself.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 18, 2015)

Been away on work for a couple of days so haven't played for a bit, thought I'd play for an hour tonight.. decided no mission, just wander around for a bit and find some stuff, 2 and a half hours later I stop playing.
Worth it though, stumbled across this cat shrine, with resident cat:







 Bethesda know the score. 

Ran away from some super mutants and found myself a second fat man, which  I promptly sold  I've so far resisted the temptation to nuke anything but tomorrow I might go and try and find the bit of flyover I got up and do some snipering and maybe a but of nuking if there's anything around to nuke. Levelled up to 19 now, play for about 30 hours, am going to take the lock and hacker perks so I can do any lock or terminal now (already done the first one, second lock perk with that level, may do something else next time but probably hacker). Nowhere in the quests really, still messing around with settlements a lot, sanctuary now has 13 people, 19 food, 20 water and 60 defense  plus I've walled the whole place in and have started on a marketplace. No-one is going to take that place, just want it up to the 16 or whatever max I can have, would love it if there was unlimited settlers and you could create a really bustling place, I scaled back my plans when I found out there was a max. Still going to create a bar anyway.

Epona do you know, does the income from the marketplace go into the workshop of that settlement? I found some bottlecaps there and I was wondering how you knew how much income they were producing? Also I'm pretty sure I've found that if you leave power armour in the crafting "bench" then your settlers won't take it - I've always left it there in sanctuary, with fusion cores, and it's never moved but I left it alone for one minute in the castle and some fucker decided to take it for a stomp around the yard, no threats, just because. 
Also you said that the clothes you wear with +charisma up the max number of settlers - any idea what happens if you take the clothes off and have more settlers than charisma?

Bugs, had my first graphic glitch today, that article is good, I really don't care, it amuses me generally, though I'd be well annoyed if I was caught by the trap like that video in the article, funny to watch it happen to someone else though. To be fair the companion stuff is much improved and they really don't get in the way in doorways anymore very often, I think I needed to train dogmeat a bit at first or something, preston anyway doesn't stand in doorways like all companions did in skyrim etc. I usually have to press keyboard buttons twice to make them work, like it forgets I'm using keyboard as input after a few seconds of none use except wsad, and I have to tell it I'm using the keyboard with the first press.


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2015)

BigTom - 

Bottlecaps made by stores are added to the workbench of that settlement, you have to loot them to add them to your own stash.  Income depends on the number of settlers in the settlement where the store is located and the size of the store (there are 3 sizes, largest also requires Cap Collector perk to build), but I don't know the exact numbers.

Anything left in the workbench storage is safe.  I have heard reports though that settlers will take consumables and gear from other containers if they need it (say if a settlement is under attack) - although I've not noticed that happen, but I keep all my legendary or special gear in the house in Diamond City just in case.  

If you leave a power armour suit around either at a stand or standing around somewhere, remove the fusion core so that NPCs can't borrow it. (The risk is that it won't be where you left it and you'll have to go on a hunt, only the location of the power armour that *you* used most recently has a map marker!  Or that you'll want to use it and find someone else happily stomping around doing their farming in it.)  You can also have any companion that will fit in the frame (ie. human, ghoul, or synth) wear power armour by telling them to use it when it is at the stand.

I think you only have to wear charisma gear to recruit the last few settlers to take you over your natural number of settlers, I don't think they bugger off once you put your usual armour back on or anything like that.


----------



## Bingo (Nov 19, 2015)

How do I tell my settlers what job to do?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 19, 2015)

In the workshop menu, highlight the settler and click command, then go to whatever thing you want them to look after, highlight it, and click assign. Wait a moment and you should see a message top left saying it's been assigned.


----------



## Bingo (Nov 19, 2015)

Thats ace cheers =)


----------



## 8den (Nov 19, 2015)

snaps....buys ps4 and fallout 4. Look I have tonight and tomorrow completely to myself.

I wasted 10 seconds trying to figure out how to switch on the PS4. I had to google it.

Also why is the PS4 audio going straight through to my laptop without any configuration?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 19, 2015)

Got totally sucked into a quest last night...



Spoiler



Decided to recruit Nick, which meant I had to go and rescue him, and I had to go and see him back at Diamond City because it felt right, which meant I had to go to Kellog's house with him, which meant I had to follow Dogmeat on his trail, which meant I had to confront Kellog, which meant I had to go back to Diamond City to talk to Piper and Nick...

Nick's gone off to Goodneighbour on his own now, and I'll eventually make my way there with Piper. I don't want to get too much of the main quest done too soon though, and last night as I was following Dogmeat I was thinking, "OH GOD, what if it pulls a Dragon Age: Inquisition and there are like 4 bits to the main story and when I get there I'll find Shaun and uncover everything and that's that then????"



The main story does seem pretty compelling. The way it's set up, it feels sufficiently urgent enough that piddling around feels more out of place than it did in something like Skyrim, where I'm hard pressed to give two shits about the main story and it leaves it so you can quite happily make a character who can't stand the idea of being the Dragonborn and who fucks off and does their own thing. But in this, how do you headcanon that actually yay you're pretty glad your kid is gone, time to paaaaaaaaaarty?


----------



## 8den (Nov 19, 2015)

98%.....



INSTALL ALREADY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 19, 2015)

Build food planters:

a mod that lets you build planters for different types of crops, like the ones you see at Greygarden. It means you can grow food on any flat surface, doesn't need to be earth. And it looks nice and neat, which appeals to me.

This is the first gameplay mod I've been tempted to download.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2015)

8den yoy haven't been on the thread for a bit so I guess you're playing


----------



## Bingo (Nov 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> In the workshop menu, highlight the settler and click command, then go to whatever thing you want them to look after, highlight it, and click assign. Wait a moment and you should see a message top left saying it's been assigned.



THEY STILL KEEP WANDERING AROUND LIKE BLOODY TURNIPS,  hehe I just want them to stand on the walls and keep their eyes peeled! They do it sometimes now I spose


----------



## 8den (Nov 19, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> 8den yoy haven't been on the thread for a bit so I guess you're playing



Just rescued the settlers at concord.....Off to get me some power armour.


----------



## 8den (Nov 19, 2015)

Someone could have mentioned the bloody deathclaw


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2015)

When you set up a scavenger station where does the booty turn up?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 19, 2015)

D'wards said:


> When you set up a scavenger station where does the booty turn up?



Presumably just in the Workshop storage, like purified water and caps, etc.


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

OK, now Preston has STOPPED giving me quests.  It has gone from me having 3 quests from him at any one time, to having none, and he just has his usual dialogue options.  Very odd, I do wonder if it is a bug.  Oh well I think I'll get on with some of the other factions, then give the main story a go.  I have claimed all the settlements that require quests from Preston to claim them, so it's not that big a deal.

Railroad next I think!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

Found a combat armour chest piece, and managed to get 4 metal limb pieces decked out quite nicely, which should stand me in good stead for a while. I go for deep pocketed on most limbs, muffled on one, I've got a special arm piece that makes me invisible (which also makes the pip-boy difficult to read and makes my gun invisible so I can't use the sights ). I've got sick and tired of Piper standing in between me and my target, so back to Dogmeat. I downed Piper so many times it got ridiculous. Stupid fucking AI.


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've got a special arm piece that makes me invisible (which also makes the pip-boy difficult to read and makes my gun invisible so I can't use the sights ).



2 bits of clear scotch tape (the stuff that a. you can see through and b. won't leave gunk on your lovely monitor!), mark them with lines and tape them to form a cross in the centre of your monitor.  I recall having the same issue with a previous game and that solution worked perfectly!


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

Hmm well I had Preston follow me, fast traveled to the castle, then he gave me a quest.  

Now if he can just keep it to one quest at a time, I'll be perfectly happy!


----------



## MooChild (Nov 20, 2015)

I ended up just running away from Preston when I handed in one of the go save settlers quest. If you time it right, you get the reward, but he doesn't automatically give you another.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry, for some reason, putting tape on your monitor to make the game easier seems a little over the top to me! Next thing will be tippex on the screen for spelling mistakes


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Sorry, for some reason, putting tape on your monitor to make the game easier seems a little over the top to me! Next thing will be tippex on the screen for spelling mistakes



It isn't to make the game easier, it is because if you have shadowed armour, you cannot see your gun sights.  They go invisible.  Completely invisible, even though shadow armour only provides a certain bonus to stealth, it isn't supposed to make you invisible.  Pretty sure that is a bug.  YOU try aiming when you can't even see your gun!


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

god I've been playing for six hours


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

I find it really difficult to stop doing the main quest because it all flows on so naturally!

Got to Goodneighbour, did the bit of main quest there. I think that's a pretty good place to leave it for now, and focus on more side quests and exploring. I've barely done any Minutemen stuff, not sure whether I want to do Brotherhood of Steel stuff although I am very, very intrigued by wtf they're doing flying around so it's a good reason to go and see them again...



Spoiler



plus I figure they'd be good allies to have on side if I'm going up against The Institute



Still got at least 3 companions to recruit (I know of 3, I've seen 1 of them but not spoken properly to him yet, I've not seen the other 2, I know where one of them is, have no idea where the other is). There might even be more, I don't know. Still, Dogmeat is the one I bring along because even if he gets in the way at least he's smaller and slightly less annoying.


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

I actually found Dogmeat the worst for blocking my way - he always runs in to attack and it's tricky not shooting him by mistake, and if he stands sideways across a doorway it's a real pain.  I know Skyrim had a mod whereby if you walked into a companion they would actually move out of the way instead of just very slowly being nudged along, so hopefully something similar will come for FO4.



Spoiler



My favourite companion so far is Deacon, he's funny, and as he uses a rifle with a scope he actually doesn't charge in but stays behind you.  Not sure whether companions have a stealth skill as such, but he seems better at it than the others!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

^ Make that 4 companions I know of that I haven't recruited yet!! 

Scrap that, I looked on wiki, there are loads I haven't met yet. Also spoiled myself for something that will no doubt be part of the plot later on, just from looking at the simple companion list. Oh well.


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> ^ Make that 4 companions I know of that I haven't recruited yet!!
> 
> Scrap that, I looked on wiki, there are loads I haven't met yet. Also spoiled myself for something that will no doubt be part of the plot later on, just from looking at the simple companion list. Oh well.



If the spoiler you saw was what I suspect it was, I saw that too  - I only wanted to find out whether one of my companion's quests was stalled because I hadn't gone far enough down the main story yet (was worried I had found a bug).   The game has been out for less than a fortnight, it's not too much to ask surely that a basic companions guide does not include major spoilers like that


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm not looking at any online stuff for fear of spoilers, only here with you lot who must have a level of sophistication far above the common net dwellers. Honestly just want the game as it runs, to get the full effect, that's what I want/trust Bethesda to deliver, no need to look up things, let it develop into  a huge sprawling story.


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a settlement that is very near quite a nasty spot for enemies 



Spoiler



The settlement is The Slog, which is very near Saugus Foundry and all those "Forged" raiders that hang around outside



Anyway I get an alert that the settlement is under attack and I must go to defend it - I get there and small bunch of raiders attacking, nothing too alarming... and then I notice a caravan trader AND one of my own provisioners sprinting up the road towards us with _every single fucking enemy from outside the nasty spot_ chasing after them.  All hell broke loose, it was utter mayhem.  I pretty much went and hid, I was either going to die very rapidly, or kill a friendly in the throng and have everyone go hostile on me.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> I actually found Dogmeat the worst for blocking my way - he always runs in to attack and it's tricky not shooting him by mistake, and if he stands sideways across a doorway it's a real pain.  I know Skyrim had a mod whereby if you walked into a companion they would actually move out of the way instead of just very slowly being nudged along, so hopefully something similar will come for FO4.


 I haven't seen Dogmeat for ages. Where the Hell is Dogmeat?


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I haven't seen Dogmeat for ages. Where the Hell is Dogmeat?



If you build a kennel in the settlement you sent him to, he will hang out near it.  There is already a kennel in Sanctuary Hills if you didn't scrap it, round the back of one of the houses on the outskirts, so check there.  There is a bit of the main story where he turns up at a set location, he may disappear from Sanctuary Hills at the start of the quest stage by design if he is not your active companion at that time, I'm not sure.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 20, 2015)

I did find him the kennel and put it near my main gaff, and it was very soothing to see him in there. But I haven't seen him around for ages, maybe he's just wandering about in Sanctuary and our passes haven't crossed.


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2015)

You know also you can build a bell?  When you ring it all your settlers and companions based at that settlement will come towards it.  At a very slow walk mind you, no sense of urgency that lot.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

OKay not really a spoiler for most as I'm well behind



Spoiler: First days thoughts



I've played and I've steadfastly refused or tried to refuse to read most spoilers, (I did read the one about the Cyrogun and got that I am human) It's alot tougher than 3&4 I took out the Raiders who were taking down the other settlement and that was a really serious fight, and would have died alot in previous fallouts the combat is alot better, smoother targetting etc. I'm pissed off by all the people complaining about the buggyness I've had a couple of stalls and a few moments of bad animation in fights, but they're livable with, in a game this big with this much scope I'd expect that. I wasted *alot* of time crafting for my settlement, and looked online for a few things (like where to find crops, how to break down things like leather) somehow I've picked up 3 fusion cores but I'm really loath to use my power armour I know whats going to happen I'm going to get really far into the game and discover I should have been using it for ages. 

My OCD kicked in and I've already spent two perks on lockpicking, I CANNOT bear to pass a safe without trying to loot it


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

I've traded in my PS3 games and have a sixty quid voucher. Any recommendations? (Not that I'm unfaithful to fallout) 

I like fallout batman, last of us, not wild on fantasy RPGs or sports.


----------



## moon (Nov 20, 2015)

8den said:


> I've traded in my PS3 games and have a sixty quid voucher. Any recommendations? (Not that I'm unfaithful to fallout)


Where did you trade them in? I have loads of xbox360 games I don't play.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

`i'm also really annoyed Jessica jones has started the week i got fallout 4 ffs


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

moon said:


> Where did you trade them in? I have loads of xbox360 games I don't play.



CEX.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

Fallout 4: The Side Scroller


----------



## Gromit (Nov 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I find it really difficult to stop doing the main quest because it all flows on so naturally![/spoiler]



I made it to diamond city purely because hey it was bound to have lots of merchants. I've left the quest there as i'm more interested in restoring order to the commonwealth with my band of minutemen than search for shawn the sheep.
Babies, who needs em. Let whoever stole him keep him until he can get a job and pay his way. Maybe then I'll turn up. The cats in the cradle and the silver spoon.....


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

I finally worked out how to equip a companion yesterday.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

is it that you just trade equipment with them?


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

8den said:


> is it that you just trade equipment with them?



No, when you trade with them there's an equip option on their window.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

TA. I spent ten minutes trying to figure out how to hook up my radio antenna to a generator until I saw the triangle icon.


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

You can also use it to steal their clothes... Piper's trenchcoat is _very_ fetching after all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

I just learned a thing about hacking that was apparently in FO3 and FONV as well as FO4.

If you see closed brackets somewhere in the code, e.g. [@"//d"] if you hover over it and the whole sequence inside the brackets is highlighted (rather than just one letter/number/punctuation mark), click it and it'll do something, either give you extra tries or remove the requirement to get the full 4/5 letters correct, etc.

WOW.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

Cid said:


> You can also use it to steal their clothes... Piper's trenchcoat is _very_ fetching after all.



I used it to give dogmeat a fetching red bandanna


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone seen any good PS4 + Fallout bundles. Mr.QofG's and I are considering this is a Christmas present to ourselves. Because obviously with a small child having just moved in we need to spend money on a new games system.....no really, we do


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just learned a thing about hacking that was apparently in FO3 and FONV as well as FO4.
> 
> If you see closed brackets somewhere in the code, e.g. [@"//d"] if you hover over it and the whole sequence inside the brackets is highlighted (rather than just one letter/number/punctuation mark), click it and it'll do something, either give you extra tries or remove the requirement to get the full 4/5 letters correct, etc.
> 
> WOW.



Really, you've gone through all of them without knowing that? 

It's usually a few remove duds and one reset tries btw. Annoyingly the remove duds stack up so that sometimes you can't see your previous guesses.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

Cid said:


> Really, you've gone through all of them without knowing that?
> 
> It's usually a few remove duds and one reset tries btw. Annoyingly the remove duds stack up so that sometimes you can't see your previous guesses.



I didn't know it either....


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyone seen any good PS4 + Fallout bundles. Mr.QofG's and I are considering this is a Christmas present to ourselves. Because obviously with a small child having just moved in we need to spend money on a new games system.....no really, we do



QoGs have you seen Lego Dimensions? You can't have a child and not get that, think of it as an investment in their future.


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't think it's just square brackets btw, I usually just run through the code without thinking about it but pretty sure it works with at <>. So probably bracketty type things. Oh, and sometimes you get two in one section. Like [[gfdh] will be one and so will [gfdh]. I think.

e2a: except obviously there wouldn't be a gfdh because there are only letters in the words... . [[&*$] is also [&*$]. They never span words.


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm glad neither of you realised this btw 8den and Vintage Paw , I'm always worried that I'm being thick and missing out on the secrets that everyone else is getting. Not that I'm saying you're thick or anything...


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

Cid said:


> I'm glad neither of you realised this btw 8den and Vintage Paw , I'm always worried that I'm being thick and missing out on the secrets that everyone else is getting. Not that I'm saying you're thick or anything...



No you're just suggesting we're thick


----------



## moon (Nov 20, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyone seen any good PS4 + Fallout bundles. Mr.QofG's and I are considering this is a Christmas present to ourselves. Because obviously with a small child having just moved in we need to spend money on a new games system.....no really, we do


Argos do some good deals, you might be able to get a cheap console there and a second hand copy of Fallout 4 from amazon...


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

moon said:


> Argos do some good deals, you might be able to get a cheap console there and a second hand copy of Fallout 4 from amazon...



Second hand two weeks old? 

You can buy a console cheap at some second hand stores or ebay.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

Annoying, when you break down a gun you don't get parts just steel. Surely breaking down a gun would give you spares to modify other guns.


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

8den said:


> Second hand two weeks old?
> 
> You can buy a console cheap at some second hand stores or ebay.



'Put that fucking game on ebay or I'm leaving!'

'Hi, this is your boss - you realise I can see you on xbox live?' [fucker playing in his office of course]

etc


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

8den said:


> Annoying, when you break down a gun you don't get parts just steel. Surely breaking down a gun would give you spares to modify other guns.



Guns with mods will give more spare parts and the more complex the mods the more spare parts.

e2a: rank two of scrapper (scrap high tech components from weapons) doesn't help with vanilla guns btw. I was hoping that laser weapons would give you optical stuff but they don't. Worth saving the most sophisticated modded weapons (with scopes etc) you find though. If you want to take scrapper rank 2 that is.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

It's quite fiddly to do, but you can save your mods so you don't have to remake them, or take out and keep mods from nice found guns even if you want to scrap the gun they're attached to. I hope someone adds in a mod (game mod, not gun mod ) that adds a "remove mod" (gun mod, not game mod ) button.

Anyway, just click to modify that weapon and choose the first option in each mod list - sometimes you'll need materials sometimes you won't - and it'll remove your current mod into inventory and replace it with a shitty one. If you then choose the nice mod again, you'll not have to use any materials, it'll just add the already created mod to the gun (or piece of armour), and you'll have that standard, shitty mod in your inventory instead. The mods have to be for the same base gun type, of course. Keep a load of those standard shitty mods for when you want to swap out mods in the future, so you've always got a shitty mod to swap in to free up the nice one. You'll find yourself making a bunch of shitty ones, but they're easier to make than the nice ones, and will save you materials in the long run.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

But yes, make sure you take at least the first rank of Scrapper, and you'll start getting at the very least some screws back when you scrap guns.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

You'll probably want to get into the habit of modding your armour and weapons in the same settlement all the time. That way you can store all your mods there, and avoid having to make new ones on the fly. Easier said than done when you get a nice new shiny gun and there's a nice convenient gun bench right there in the abandoned building you're clearing out. But have patience, and you shall be rewarded.


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

Your adhesive/starch tip was great bwt VP. I have whole fields of Corn, tato and Mutfruit now. Oil on the other hand...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah, I find you spend ages setting up so you get a steady supply of a thing that was really hard to come by, only to have its scarcity replaced with something else. Oil is a fucker. Copper, fibreglass, adhesive, and oil seem to be the ones I run out of the most. Circuitry, I never have circuitry when I need it. I want to start updating Sanctuary Hills but I don't want to waste stuff when I have guns and armour to mod!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh yeah, just started using my ipad for my pip boy with the app. I was charging my ipad so i thought why not? It works great. I just cured my radiation and changed my quest target on my ipad and it happened in game instantly. Fuck me. This is the future, or some shit.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 20, 2015)

Terminals are the easiest things to break once you understand how the removal of false answers and replenishing chances makes sense. Works for any style open/close bracket ( [ { < as long as it closes with the same one. 

Lockpicking is the real bitch at times with finding hat sweet spot.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm dead good at lockpicking. I think using a controller helps because you can go really gently.

In other news:

"Wanna hear something spooky? There's this old insane asylum up north, but it ain't abandoned... not like it should be."

*map updated*

NOPE.

I'VE SEEN THAT FILM.

AND MANY LIKE IT.

I KNOW HOW THIS ENDS.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 20, 2015)

As for weapon modification, I haven't got around to it properly right now, I'm just enjoying adding a reflex sight onto some of my guns or silencers when I feel like being sneaky. 

Girlfrend is also in London from Cardiff so I am gonna show her how amazing this is, she's never played the games but watched me once (for 20 minutes, she despises gaming with violence but eh) and reckon I can turn her for this one


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyone seen any good PS4 + Fallout bundles. Mr.QofG's and I are considering this is a Christmas present to ourselves. Because obviously with a small child having just moved in we need to spend money on a new games system.....no really, we do



I got one with COD and Fallout for £300 from argos and got a ten quid voucher. You could sell COD if it's not your thing, still seems to be selling full price


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> As for weapon modification, I haven't got around to it properly right now, I'm just enjoying adding a reflex sight onto some of my guns or silencers when I feel like being sneaky.
> 
> Girlfrend is also in London from Cardiff so I am gonna show her how amazing this is, she's never played the games but watched me once (for 20 minutes, she despises gaming with violence but eh) and reckon I can turn her for this one



Yeah that will work.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

Dammit not sure when but i somehow sold my modified double barrelled shotgun, my one shot feral ghoul stopper.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

FUCK ME RADSCORPIONS ARE LETHAL!!


----------



## Cid (Nov 20, 2015)

8den said:


> FUCK ME RADSCORPIONS ARE LETHAL!!



You met a radscorpion when a) the hardest hitting weapon you had was a double barrelled shotgun and b) you'd lost it? Ouch...


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2015)

Cid said:


> You met a radscorpion when a) the hardest hitting weapon you had was a double barrelled shotgun and b) you'd lost it? Ouch...



No I'd just picked up a syth laser. The double barrelled shotgun is my preferred feral ghoul killer


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 20, 2015)

8den said:


> FUCK ME RADSCORPIONS ARE LETHAL!!



Try survival mode. More chance curing radiation with sugar bombs.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2015)

Cid said:


> You met a radscorpion when a) the hardest hitting weapon you had was a double barrelled shotgun and b) you'd lost it? Ouch...



I tried with a short pipe rifle.  Didn't end well.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2015)

Just stumbled across an Alpha Deathclaw. Legged it.


----------



## moon (Nov 20, 2015)

8den said:


> Second hand two weeks old?


There are some on Amazon..


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2015)

I find myself using grenades a LOT more in this game than in previous ones.  They seem more useful and less likely to end up in the wrong place.  Mind you in FO3 and NV I never bothered putting many points in explosives, so maybe it is the changes to the perk system that is working differently here.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just stumbled across an Alpha Deathclaw. Legged it.



If it's by a tower... I killed it by dropping nades on it from the top of the tower.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2015)

Epona said:


> I find myself using grenades a LOT more in this game than in previous ones.  They seem more useful and less likely to end up in the wrong place.  Mind you in FO3 and NV I never bothered putting many points in explosives, so maybe it is the changes to the perk system that is working differently here.



Yeah nades before used to roll and roll and roll and take ages to go off. They have it about right this time.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Yeah nades before used to roll and roll and roll and take ages to go off. They have it about right this time.



Ah yes that makes sense!  Overall the physics seems a bit less touchy in FO4 - not that it doesn't still have its moments, but that (along with a faster detonation time) would be a big factor in grenades being useful.  I'm finding them really fun to use in this game, I never leave home without a pile of grenades.  Not a good idea to use them in settlement fights though!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2015)

Epona said:


> Ah yes that makes sense!  Overall the physics seems a bit less touchy in FO4 - not that it doesn't still have its moments, but that (along with a faster detonation time) would be a big factor in grenades being useful.  I'm finding them really fun to use in this game, I never leave home without a pile of grenades.  Not a good idea to use them in settlement fights though!



Earlier tonight I threw one through a window into a room, it exploded and a raider died. It felt satisfying real.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Had a bloody tough fight with some raiders on my way into diamond city including a legendary raider and one with power armour. The one with power armour died & fell into the river but the current swept his body away before I could loot the fusion core ( I know the current swept him away because another raiders body got caught on the bridge strut and I could loot his body.

Very nice touch.

And you're right there's no way I've got through that without grenades. In NV the only grenades I really bothered with the emp grenades, they were just too slow and messy. Plus in f4 if your grenade misses and lands in the water you get a massive underwater explosion and a lovely sound effect.,


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2015)

Huh - apparently you can use html tags when renaming weapons or armour at the appropriate workbench.  I did not know that, and will try it.  Making the names of stuff you want to keep in bold text or italics seems like a decent way to remind yourself not to accidentally scrap something!


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2015)

Epona's tip of the day:

When stepping into an elevator at the top of a building, check that there is actually an elevator car there, otherwise you will die a very messy death at the bottom of the shaft.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 21, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyone seen any good PS4 + Fallout bundles. Mr.QofG's and I are considering this is a Christmas present to ourselves. Because obviously with a small child having just moved in we need to spend money on a new games system.....no really, we do


I'd hang on until the black friday deals at the end of next week.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

It'll likely be Monday before I play again. Pity me. 

I've just met Piper and entered Diamond City (at 2:45 last night.) 

All my settlements are under defended and how do I set up supply lines between settlements. Oh and what's with the robot professor goodfeel!


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

moon said:


> There are some on Amazon..



Okay either they bought em ripped them and resold them or some people have FAR too much free time.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Epona said:


> Huh - apparently you can use html tags when renaming weapons or armour at the appropriate workbench.  I did not know that, and will try it.  Making the names of stuff you want to keep in bold text or italics seems like a decent way to remind yourself not to accidentally scrap something!



Oh good to know. I found a combat shotgun which means I guess gear is levelling up. Keep your institute pistols and BOS laser rifles nothing like a good automatic shotgun.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> It'll likely be Monday before I play again. Pity me.
> 
> I've just met Piper and entered Diamond City (at 2:45 last night.)
> 
> All my settlements are under defended and how do I set up supply lines between settlements. Oh and what's with the robot professor goodfeel!



It will till Thursday for me and I think I will be lucky to get 4 hours in the 7 days I have off. At this rate the game is going to last a long time,


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> It will till Thursday for me and I think I will be lucky to get 4 hours in the 7 days I have off. At this rate the game is going to last a long time,



Yeah I'm level 14 and 9hrs in and feel like I'm just starting


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2015)

On the subject of raiders and power armour. 

If you can kill a raider before they hear you and run off to climb into their power armour... You can then pinch the power armour frame. If they use the armour though you can only loot the parts.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2015)

When renaming weapons I want to keep, I put 'A' at the beginning, that way it goes to the top of the list and all my stuff has the same naming convention, making it easy to see when I glance in there. 

Actually, my character's name is Stella, so I'm naming everything like: A Stella 10mm Pistol, A Stella .50 Rifle, etc. No need for the Stella, but I like it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2015)

That, incidentally, is the same thing I do with folders and files on my computer, put things at the beginning to order them, or use all caps to make them stand out.

For example, when I'm going through my screenshots in my ReShade folder, I put a 0 at the beginning of the file name of the ones I want to keep or upload. Then they're easy to find in FastStone Image Resizer (I resize and change them to jpg for tumblr because they have MB restrictions; I keep the full size png for flickr). 

In my main Screenshots folder I have all my tools in a folder called 00 TOOLS so it always stays at the top of the list.

My digital life is so much more organised than my organic one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2015)

I spent some proper time last night using the pip-boy app for all my pip-boy needs. It works really well for everything except when in battle, because the game pauses when you bring up your pip-boy in the game, giving you time to grab a stimpak or change your gun, but when you do it in the app it doesn't bring it up to your face in the game, stuff just happens, so no pausing and it's a bit fiddly trying to do it quickly.

But I really do like using it for other things. Having the map open when I'm exploring is really great, because it updates constantly in real time to show where you are, which way you're pointing, if you're going the right way. Local maps keep throwing out an error at me though, I don't know if that's a bug or it's not set up for the local map, but it has the button for it so idk. 

If I close my game while the app is open, I get an error box, something about a virtual crash or error. I guess you have to close the app first.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice one. I'll definitely try installing it on my tablet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2015)

Pfft, I've stopped using the app now. It was causing my ReShade config to keep recompiling certain shaders, in particular the ssao shader, so whenever I moved the camera the ssao would disappear then come back again. It was really annoying!


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

I want to try the app on my tablet because inventory management on a console is a faff and a half even renaming stuff is a chore. 


Sigh. I think I'm in withdrawal.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2015)

This has to be one of the most frightening and disturbing scenes I have ever encountered in a game:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2015)

The toggle wireframe command works, just like in Skyrim. Happy days.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2015)

I keep discovering new things all the time...

-one of the building options under wood>prefabs>floors is a concrete "shack foundation" which clips into the terrain to provide a level floor for building even on quite rough terrain.  Another has stilts that can be positioned into the terrain, if you prefer that over a concrete square.
-there is a quest that gives you the ability to add 'ballistic weave' mod to ordinary or quest clothing and under-armour turning it, at the highest mod level, into pretty good protective gear - I am now playing in my +3 charisma sparkly dress.
-there is a unique weapon that uses unique ammo that you cannot find in the game (other than the batch of ammo you get when you find the weapon).  Fallout veterans will guess what the weapon is no doubt, but I don't want to give spoilers.  BUT at the cost of a point of damage, you can mod it to use ordinary fusion cells, which are plentiful.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 21, 2015)

20 hours in an feel I'm just scratching the surface. Spent a frustrating amount of time trying to find the last ghouls in Jamaica something or other to have it cleared.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Also, was hoping for leet epix when I cracked open the treasure room. Disappointed is not the word 



Also, took me a while to realise there was a difficulty setting and am ashamed to say I'd been playing on "normal". I never play on normal, has to be "hard" as the minimum. Changed it and got my ass handed to me by some super mutants with skull icons


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2015)

Made it to level 40!
Think I'll get on with the early bits of the main quest soon.  There are a couple of companions that you can't recruit until a certain point in the story, and a companion I have that requires you to be at a certain early stage of the main quest in order to be able to do their quest.
Also time to go look at suits of power armour that I know are laying around in the commonwealth - much better chance of getting the really good shit at a higher level.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> It'll likely be Monday before I play again. Pity me.
> 
> I've just met Piper and entered Diamond City (at 2:45 last night.)
> 
> All my settlements are under defended and how do I set up supply lines between settlements. Oh and what's with the robot professor goodfeel!


To setup supply lines you need the first local leader perk, then you open the workshop, defect a settler and press Q to bring up a list of settlements and you select the one you want.
Q is used to bring up vats so on a console it's whatever button does vats


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

My review of the game so far:

I think they've done a superb job overall.  The world in terms of interesting exploration and things to do/find is top-notch.  I preferred exploration in FO3 over NV, and this game has delivered in terms of the exploration I expect from Bethesda - with the bonus that you can make your way around above ground even in the middle of Boston, so it feels more open (if you recall, FO3 above ground areas in the centre of DC were cells cut off by insurmountable rubble and accessed via subway tunnels - good for performance, but a little claustrophobic).

A plethora of weapon and armour choices and crafting options for modding gear means that you can tailor all sorts of things to your build, there's nothing that I have found so far that is a clear 'the best weapon in the game' regardless of build or anything like that.

Love the settlement building aspect to it, to me it adds so much to the game and I really enjoy it.  For those who don't want to do it the good news is it's entirely optional.  I wouldn't mind an inbuilt free camera view for building though, I know that sort of thing can be toggled in the command console on PC, but when building in settlements it would be good to be able to zoom out a bit further (this could be made to seem immersive by having something like a 'theodolite' interactable attached to the workbench that you can activate in order to enter a zoomed out free-camera building mode).  Settlement and settler management could do with a bit of tweaking to make it easier to keep track of who has what job within a settlement, and to highlight placement of existing items such as defensive structures, crops, water pumps.

Questing - I've always liked the _idea_ of Radiant quests (in Skyrim and here too), but in reality it sends you back to the same few places too frequently.  A worthwhile addition on top of a full roster of individually designed and well thought out quests?  A way of getting you interested in visiting a location you may not have come across yet? Absolutely fine.  I feel there is a little too much 'Radiant' going on here though.  The fact that some of them are on a timer where you will auto-fail if you don't complete them quickly enough makes me feel as though I am constantly rushing to get inconsequential things done - it's busywork, and tbh it is starting to frustrate me constantly being hammered with quests.

The way I would prefer it to be done: don't auto-allocate another quest as I turn in the previous one, and don't have a potential companion giving out quests so that it's difficult to tell him to wait without picking up a timed quest.  In fact don't have them on a timer.  And make me have to ASK for work before being given a new radiant quest.  I have a world to explore, don't pressurise me into rescuing kidnapped people within 4 game days or putting up an atmospheric beacon asap when I want to go and spend some time doing settlement building or modding my gear or just wandering around to see what is in that corner of the map I haven't explored yet.  This is actually my main problem with the game - I mean I love it and am still giving it 9/10, but I do feel a bit trapped in an endless round of time-sensitive questing, it would be good if I could easily decide to take a break from it without quests auto-failing because I didn't get around to doing them quick enough.

Not keen on the radial dialogue choices, I prefer to see what my character is going to say, it's not always obvious. Also you don't always have the option to explore all dialogue (such as if you pick the persuade option, you can't then go back and ask for more information about the location).  Preferred FO3/NV dialogue selection methods.

VATS - make it a settings option whether entering VATS pauses the game for 100% turn-based combat, or just slows it down (or make it tied to difficulty level) - there are easy ways to keep everyone happy, and this would be one.

Overall, an excellent game though.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

What difficulty are people playing on?


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> What difficulty are people playing on?



Why?  It's not a competition.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 22, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> What difficulty are people playing on?



"Ive been trapped in an auto save outside a building for 2 days and keep getting fucked by this suicide super mutant" difficulty.


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> "Ive been trapped in an auto save outside a building for 2 days and keep getting fucked by this suicide super mutant" difficulty.



Ouch - you know if you can somehow shoot the nuke before they reach you, you get to watch them go up in a mini-mushroom cloud?

Also don't rely on autosaves and quicksaves, because of what you have described - make sure to do a new manual save regularly, save files do not take up a lot of disk space so save frequently.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

I cleared out (read: moved to a backup folder) 4.53GB of saves last night.

I save (fresh manual save) constantly. About to go through a door? Save. Get through a door? Save. About to talk to someone? Save. Finished talking to someone? Save. Going to barter? Save. Finished bartering? Save. Going to use a weapons bench? Save. Used a weapons bench? Save. Exploring, and taken 5 steps? Save. Rounded a corner? Save. Killed something? Save.

I never quick save. I never save over a previous save. I _never_ rely on auto saves. 

If you want to make it easy to remember a particular important save in case you need to go back to it, you can bring up the console and type: Save [your save name of choice] and it will save it under that name for you.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

Simply wondering Epona, nothing more than that 

Just interested to see if anyone was going full hardcore and choosing Survivalist, or if most people went normal/hard. Am intrigued as to just how hard the hardest level is.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm playing on easy because I don't give a shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

If I need to provide credentials, I play stuff like Dragon Age on Nightmare.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

I make no judgements. Was just wondering. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

I mostly play on normal, but if I come to something where I get stuck I have no problem dropping it down to very easy to get through the encounter.  It seems clear to me that if someone finds something too easy to be fun then turn up the difficulty, if it's something too hard to be fun then turn it down - it doesn't matter what the difficulty level you choose is, as long as you are having a good time 

Sorry if I came across defensive, scouring the gaming sites on the internet as I tend to do I come across a lot of "I'm more hardcore than you" type of juvenile shit - including people complaining that it's "too hard on survival mode but I won't turn the difficulty down" - my response to that tends to be "whatever"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

I'd expect hard and whatever is above that must be pretty solid. Most people seem to be pretty wow'd by how difficult it can be on normal, so I shudder to think of the amount of deaths someone would have on higher difficulties.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

I ran away from a suicider earlier and let dogmeat bite it (in both senses). We both lived to fight another day, although he did a whimper for a few moments


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

Epona No worries  I just know we have people here who play the full spectrum from full on easy/hack mode (*cough Orang Utan) to those that want to make it as hard as possible! I tend to gravitate towards the slightly harder setting, just so I don't end up rushing through to the end - I have little patience for replaying games, even with different builds etc. Was just interested in people's experiences on the different settings and if we had any nutjobs that went full Survivalist!


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I ran away from a suicider earlier and let dogmeat bite it (in both senses). We both lived to fight another day, although he did a whimper for a few moments



To begin with, I was really concerned about Dogmeat's well-being. When I realised that no matter how much of a beating he got, he still came back for more, I started sending him into all kinds of near death situations @D


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd expect hard and whatever is above that must be pretty solid. Most people seem to be pretty wow'd by how difficult it can be on normal, so I shudder to think of the amount of deaths someone would have on higher difficulties.



I've found the best build for me so far is going fairly long-ranged with a good sneak skill - I've now maxed out my sneak perk so I can re-engage sneak to lose distant enemies and make them stop looking for me, which is very useful in places like around the Corvega plant where there are a lot of enemies spread around the catwalks.

I say fairly long-ranged, but I don't tend to use a sniper rifle except for the first couple of shots, because it's too damn slow (and this isn't FO3 where you could pick off an entire settlement of raiders by headshotting them from half a mile away without them coming after you) - I have a 10mm with some modifications that has a decent range and a far faster fire-rate than any sniper rifle, in FO4 I find that more valuable in 90% of situations than the slightly higher accuracy and range of a sniper rifle.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm kind of the same. Sneak around a lot, but find the sniper rifles too slow for dealing with charging super mutants. Not sure if you've got it yet, but the laser given by the Brotherhood makes for a great weapon that works across most distances. Got to admit, I am usually making a lot of use of the VATS exploit to highlight if their are any enemies ahead of me. No need to comment, I feel dirty enough as it is.... 

I'm still clueless as to what perks really make a difference, I'm randomly choosing as and when I level. If I was a bit cleverer, I'd have had a build in mind


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

I've been moving around almost entirely in stealth, and I have some muffled and shrouded(?) armour, as well as a legendary piece that turns me invisible when I stop moving. I only have the first 2 perks in stealth, but I'll max it out eventually. My pipe pistol now has a suppressor in the hope I can pick people off in interiors without alerting too many others -- while the pipe pistol isn't the most lethal I get 2x damage for shots while hidden, and its fast fire rate means if I do end up being swarmed I can get enough shots off to kill them before they get me.

I like my 10mm the most though. It's fully upgraded how I want it now. Most of my current weapons are, in fact, except the laser ones because I only have the first perk of Science. I don't like scopes, I find them too fiddly, so I opt for reflex (and glow reflex) sights. It doesn't help that because I'm playing downsampled and in a custom aspect ratio my hud is shifted to the left, so scopes don't work for me anyway. I don't have the crosshairs enabled for the same reason -- I rely purely on the iron sights. I have a nice .50 gun, slow to fire and reload but packs one heck of a punch. I use it at distance to pick off things outdoors mostly, while I'm still in stealth. The game calls it a pistol but it looks more like a rifle now.

I very definitely recommend taking the ammo perk (and its subsequent levels). Even if you don't need all that ammo, you'll have enough to sell that you can barter for whatever you need with merchants and hardly ever spend any of your own caps.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

I do like how they've revamped combat yet kept it largely the same. They've made me genuinely terrified every time I hear the ticking of a bomb nearby or coming towards me. And I'm yet to meet another deathclaw other than the one in Concord, which is good because I'm honestly scared of stumbling upon one (or several). I just found them amusing in FONV (the fuckers would stalk me for miles even when I wasn't anywhere near them to begin with), but they're terrifying now. I preferred their design before though.

And the ghouls, the ghouls! I've only met two glowing ones and that's two too many.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

Yep, no matter what setting you have it on, if there are moments of pure terror (and I've had a few), then it is doing what it should! I don't like playing games where you think "I'll get out of this no matter what". 

Vintage Paw, I'm definitely feeling it not getting the ammo perk early on - I felt I had enough ammo in a few different weapons to deal with anything it could throw at me. After a few Supermutant and other legendary bad guys, I've found I've sprayed, prayed and run like a pansy with all my ammo expended a few times. You can't craft ammo, right?


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

My favourite weapon for dealing with deathclaws (also mirelurk queens and super mutant behemoths) is a quad-barrel missile launcher, it was a drop and I can't recall where I got it (I think you can mod a normal missile launcher though), but I can fire 4 missiles in quick succession before having to reload, which is just awesome - took down an Alpha deathclaw with that before it even got near me.  It is heavy, but well worth toting around just in case!  It makes a good "oh my fucking god what the fuck is that" weapon.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a triple barrel missile launcher, which is ideal for initiating fights from a distance. Then, switch to the legendary ghoul sniper for mid range engagement and then shotgun for close quarters. Not an ideal set up as I invariably use 3-4 stimpacks to just keep alive, but it all works out ok in the end. Have actually found Molotovs pretty useful, as well as the mines, but still haven't got a fool proof takedown system in place.


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

I tend to use a lot of frag grenades as they are plentiful (there are some respawning locations with frag grenade traps that if you disarm the trap you can loot the grenades, so pretty much an infinite supply if you keep going back).


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

Epona said:


> I tend to use a lot of frag grenades as they are plentiful (there are some respawning locations with frag grenade traps that if you disarm the trap you can loot the grenades, so pretty much an infinite supply if you keep going back).



Actually just on a different note - this is what some people don't get about the game (not any of us here, just commenting on stuff that I have seen around the internet).

Saw a comment somewhere else along the lines of "CD Projekt is a small developer, and Witcher 3 has amazing graphics and none of these glitches, why can't Bethesda do it?"

Now don't get me wrong, I adore the Witcher games, and they are pretty much top of the league in terms of narrative storytelling and set piece battles against large monsters.  BUT they don't have 100+ individual items laying around on the floor or on shelves in every indoor location - that have a mesh and textures and light reflection and physics and can be picked up and moved.  In Fallout, you can pick up that aluminium can and put it somewhere else, and it reflects light according to its new position, it will roll if it is on a slope.  You can throw it at something and it will bounce.  If you find a trap, you can disarm and loot every single part of the trap.  An NPC will try to find a route through the existing rubble or anything you might have dumped in his/her normal path.  A companion will run towards a dropped weapon and pick it up and use it in combat (even if you don't want them to).

This is, to me, what makes Bethesda games special, and worth playing - if they sometimes glitch, so be it.  I want some games that are very polished with great graphics, but I also want some games where I can try to make a mini-fort out of the 100+ individually rendered and physiced (is that a word?) cans I found on the floor - even if that is at the expense of my dog sometimes glitching and getting stuck in the lift doors (or even if I stacked up so many cans that my CPU cannot handle it) - there is room for both in the games market.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2015)

Saw a legendary Deathclaw last night, did not engage, it was asleep, I sneaked past.

Playing on normal settings.


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Saw a legendary Deathclaw last night, did not engage, it was asleep, I sneaked past.
> 
> Playing on normal settings.



I have not seen one asleep, they have always been very awake, maybe I ought to play more when it is night in-game 

EDIT: Also it was a legendary, it would have dropped something good if you'd killed it, you could have started with a mini-nuke and then missiled it to death while it was rubbing sleep out of its eyes!


----------



## 8den (Nov 22, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Saw a legendary Deathclaw last night, did not engage, it was asleep, I sneaked past.
> 
> Playing on normal settings.




If your sneak was high enough you could reverse pickpocket a mininuke on the legendary deathclaw. And if you fail...well it would have been over quickly.

I'm early in. I never liked energy weapons in either of previous fallout games, though I quite like unique laser rifle you get on one quest. But I love my combat shotgun. Shotguns are great against low armour targets, and I find if you're getting overwhelmed with ghouls, drop into vats and take out a few limbs.

Only 36 hours till I can play again.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 22, 2015)

I was playing on normal but I've turned it up to hard because I seem pretty invincible with my upgraded power armour and endless supply of stimpaks and chems. I'm using the Brotherhood laser rifle, a combat shotgun, the gainer and a marksman's .50 sniper rifle. I'm wondering if I played FO3 and NV on hard because this does seem easy...

But I was inspired by some online tip to farm veggies to make money and now I have a limitless supply of ammo and fusion cores...


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2015)

Chemical needs said:


> I was playing on normal but I've turned it up to hard because I seem pretty invincible with my upgraded power armour and endless supply of stimpaks and chems. I'm using the Brotherhood laser rifle, a combat shotgun, the gainer and a marksman's .50 sniper rifle. I'm wondering if I played FO3 and NV on hard because this does seem easy...
> 
> *But I was inspired by some online tip to farm veggies to make money* and now I have a limitless supply of ammo and fusion cores...



Oh for sure, plant a load of mutfruit and just do a harvesting run every few days, you'll never want for anything ever again


----------



## Gromit (Nov 22, 2015)

I read an article by a game designer who said Bethesda and glitches are what make them great. The ethos is a small team who work on trust unlike uber teams who who work via controlling documented processes. 

The result is unconstrained creativity instead of teams constraining stuff because it could cause a bug.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 22, 2015)

I fear deathclaws not. Although yesterday I bit off more than I could chew. Saw two of em fighting each other. Waited till one ran away cause it was near death killed it and then engaged the victor. The victor picked me up into the air with one hand shook me a little, looked at me and then swatted my head clean off with its free hand.


----------



## 8den (Nov 22, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I read an article by a game designer who said Bethesda and glitches are what make them great. The ethos is a small team who work on trust unlike uber teams who who work via controlling documented processes.
> 
> The result is unconstrained creativity instead of teams constraining stuff because it could cause a bug.



yeah it was posted on this thread


----------



## Gromit (Nov 22, 2015)

8den said:


> yeah it was posted on this thread


 That would explain me reading it doh.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I read an article by a game designer who said Bethesda and glitches are what make them great. The ethos is a small team who work on trust unlike uber teams who who work via controlling documented processes.
> 
> The result is unconstrained creativity instead of teams constraining stuff because it could cause a bug.


The Rockstar way makes this balls. Take your time, get it right, have a big team who know what they are doing, and test the shit out of it before announcing launch day.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> The Rockstar way makes this balls. Take your time, get it right, have a big team who know what they are doing, and test the shit out of it before announcing launch day.



Rockstar know they are going to sell umpteen million copies. They can afford to throw resources at it. Bethesda are keeping it to sustainable growth.


----------



## Supine (Nov 22, 2015)

Great thread. I have no access to games at the moment but I feel I'm playing this via the urbz.

Keep up the no spoilers thing (well done so far). I will play it next easter when I am back in the UK with my beloved ps4


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> The Rockstar way makes this balls. Take your time, get it right, have a big team who know what they are doing, and test the shit out of it before announcing launch day.



And Rockstar are awful to work for, by all accounts. And if you go back and re-read what Epona wrote earlier, GTA doesn't have you able to pick up every single last piece of scenery and move it around, and have to account for that. Its scripting is different, its story systems are different, the way it handles cells is different. It is a large open world where you can go around and shoot things. That's the similarity, that's on the surface. What happens behind the scenes is very different.

Yet again I say, it's so very amusing when people who play games assume they know more than the people who make them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2015)

Aren't Rockstar based in Leeds?


----------



## Supine (Nov 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Aren't Rockstar based in Leeds?



Scottish i think


----------



## Cid (Nov 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Aren't Rockstar based in Leeds?



The original studio (the one that released GTA III etc) is Rockstar North which is Edinburgh based. Although I think New York is HQ these days... They have a studio in Leeds though, not sure what it does.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 22, 2015)

Cid said:


> The original studio (the one that released GTA III etc) is Rockstar North which is Edinburgh based. Although I think New York is HQ these days... They have a studio in Leeds though, not sure what it does.


Rockstar Leeds are responsible for quite a few games including GTA V

Rockstar Leeds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cid (Nov 22, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Rockstar Leeds are responsible for quite a few games including GTA V
> 
> Rockstar Leeds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Those are games that they've worked on as part of Rockstar studios I think. Rockstar North is the main developer for the GTA series.


----------



## gosub (Nov 22, 2015)

Rockstar still have offices on Leith Street.  Comes across a bit of a cultish place to work from the way they carry on in the Outhouse (nearest pub with beer 'garden')


----------



## Cid (Nov 22, 2015)

gosub said:


> Rockstar still have offices on Leith Street.  Comes across a bit of a cultish place to work from the way they carry on in the Outhouse (nearest pub with beer 'garden')



That's not exactly surprising. I mean those people probably grew up playing GTA, then one day you're working on it, in the place where they created it. Bound to go to your head a bit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

Epona 

This might be just the mod you're looking for: rename settlers to their role


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2015)

I've been hanging out with strong , I like him , although quite a bit into it I found bosworth could be a companion , he is good but irritating. Strongs  no nonsense attitude is much better imo


----------



## 8den (Nov 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> The Rockstar way makes this balls. Take your time, get it right, have a big team who know what they are doing, and test the shit out of it before announcing launch day.



Working for a Large developer on a triple AAA is apparently horrible. Alot of temporary staff (coders, developers testers) are brought in and working hours of 100hr plus weeks are not uncommon. After the title is shipped, most staff are laid off. So as a staff model it's pretty horrible for most people and does not create a positive working environment. 

I've never read about Bethesda as a studio aside from the article above. But on that account, they don't have a high staff turnover, expand gradually, and dont seem to have alot of temporary hires. That sounds to be a better employment model than most studios, and should be applauded. 

Honestly complaining that Fallout is "too buggy" is such a pathetic whinge. "Oh no the frame rate isn't perfect in this beautiful rich complex sandbox game" boo fucking hoo


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2015)

I worked as a tester at EA in chertsey about 15 years ago , minimum wage but free pizza if you worked the 3pm-11pm shift , was way away from the luxury glass building the devs worked at , one day get called into an office , contract over .its ruthless but you do get to get your name in the credits ( burnout 3 for example ) It's a bit rubbish aimed at school leavers ( I was 32 lol ) but I did win an Xbox while there but dish t touch it for at least 3 months after I'd left as I was gamed out


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2015)

Epona said:


> I have not seen one asleep, they have always been very awake, maybe I ought to play more when it is night in-game
> 
> EDIT: Also it was a legendary, it would have dropped something good if you'd killed it, you could have started with a mini-nuke and then missiled it to death while it was rubbing sleep out of its eyes!



Yeah, I intend to go back at night again, fully tooled up, power armor, nuke from a convenient distance, missile it as it wakes up, then minigun about 3 mags. I have never seen one asleep curled up on the ground before.


----------



## 8den (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll bet it looked really adorable all asleep and cuddled up...


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2015)

8den said:


> I'll bet it looked really adorable all asleep and cuddled up...



That's true. Make a nice companion.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2015)

Ride into Diamond City on its back.


----------



## Cid (Nov 22, 2015)

Deathclaws are nothing to my recoil compensated advanced ported long barrel combat shotgun.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2015)

With its snappy name.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 23, 2015)

I think word is spreading amongst the deathclaw community. I killed one and another came after me moments after, it picked me up and mauled me a bit. I lived and polished it off only for a third deathclaw to come running up and ambush me from behind. 

I also had what felt like my first 28 days later moment. There is an un-named area with a number of ghouls with names like Mr Roberts and Mrs Docherty etc. They ran at me and FRANTICALLY threw themselves through the air trying and kill me. Sprawling on the floor and then getting up to have another go. 

I think it was the fact these ghouls had names rather than feral ghoul than made it more intense.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 23, 2015)

Re Rock star, their games are slicker, but I find them to be very shallow.  In that outside of the story missions everything feels completely generic.  I loved red dead redemption though, but didn't like GTA4  (give me Saint's Row instead in all its over the top taking the piss out of GTA anyday).

I'm currently trying to romance Piper, as I really want her perk.  On level 25 now, alternating between the BoS lazer rifle, a combat shotgun, a unique don't have to reload revolver, and a 44 snub nosed revolver.

I've got the breath under water/take no rads from swimming perk, but have yet to find anything that makes it a good pick, ho hum.


----------



## Cid (Nov 23, 2015)

All my romance conversations with Piper happened in one go. On a mission with Deacon standing there looking awkward.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2015)

Found a bayonetted missile launcher  something's gone wrong if you're bayonetting someone with a missile launcher... I've only had a snatched hour at a time for the last week or so but have today and tomorrow off work so thought I'd get back into the missions but obviously the first place I came across whilst heading towards my target I got distracted... now level 19 and a .45 large capacity, quick eject rifle is my weapon of choice, followed by a combat shotgun. Need to mod my sniper rifle to take .50 cal I think as I've not found any .50 weapons, also not found any .44 so need to mod something to get that as well?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 23, 2015)

You get a .44 as part of a quest in the main story, reasonably early on. It's worth doing some of the stuff around Diamond City relating to the main story, and probably stopping when you've done the bit at Goodneighbour. I don't know how long the main story is, but after Goodneighbour feels like a natural stopping point if you want to go and explore for a while, but gives you a nice chunk of main story to make you feel grounded and involved.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm on the one where you have to go rescue the detective. Hard as nails when my best weapons are a short shotgun and hunting rifle. May have to do some side quests after this one. 

Do you think the brotherhood of steel or minute men ones are more fun/productive?


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Found a bayonetted missile launcher  something's gone wrong if you're bayonetting someone with a missile launcher... ?



A US Marine general after witnessing a test of the 1st flamethrower said "how'd stick a bayonet on it"


I got bored with the Minutemen stuff after starting a few settlements. Plus the main quest was pulling me. Seems wrong to be building out houses when Shaun is still missing


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 23, 2015)

I haven't really done anything for either the BoS or Minutemen yet, other than the very first quest when you go to ArcJet with Danse, and the initial Tenpines Bluff stuff for Garvey. I suspect the BoS stuff will have more nice linkages to the main story themes, and I personally find them fathoms more interesting than the Minutemen, but the Minutemen stuff is good if you're going to be into your settlements. So far I've done very little settlement stuff. I've got a few more crops, set up a bit of a guard post, a little bit of electricity, but that's it. I'm more interested in conserving my materials for weapons and armour than I am walls and generators, but that might change as I get over the hump (I believe there is a hump, after which point you are rock hard, have plenty of caps and ammo, and won't need to worry about much killing you other than Mirelurk Queens perhaps).

I'm really grumpy that I spoiled myself about a BoS thing. Completely inadvertently. I only wanted to look up the companions list to see how many I still had to meet. I don't consider the names and locations of future companions spoilers, btw. It was something else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2015)

12 things in Fallout 4 they don't tell you – but you really need to know


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> 12 things in Fallout 4 they don't tell you – but you really need to know



Can someone look that up and let us know about the proportion of spoilers please?


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 23, 2015)

Couldn't see any spoilers myself


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2015)

Do spoilers matter in a game? I'm reading this thread and haven't played it yet. Not fussed about reading what might happen. Enjoying it in fact


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Couldn't see any spoilers myself



Um big chunk of loot in the 1st paragraph


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Do spoilers matter in a game? I'm reading this thread and haven't played it yet. Not fussed about reading what might happen. Enjoying it in fact



To some people they do. Same for any narrative-based media.


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Do spoilers matter in a game? I'm reading this thread and haven't played it yet. Not fussed about reading what might happen. Enjoying it in fact



Well yeah I play games for the story. Also in fallout the game is incredibly open ended so a decision to go one direction or side with one faction means that conceivably parts of the game are opened to you it closed to you


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 23, 2015)

8den said:


> Um big chunk of loot in the 1st paragraph



Oh, you mean small, inconsequential bits rather than story line spoilers? Oh, in that case, there are. It also tells you things about gameplay that you have to actually play the game to realise what they are talking about. So I guess they are spoilers too.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 23, 2015)

Spoilers? Its an immersion thing for me, and if I have to find out everything myself then that is increased.


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Oh, you mean small, inconsequential bits rather than story line spoilers? Oh, in that case, there are. It also tells you things about gameplay that you have to actually play the game to realise what they are talking about. So I guess they are spoilers too.



You can write an article talking about game play without revealing spoilers.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 23, 2015)

8den said:


> You can write an article talking about game play without revealing spoilers.



I was taking the piss 

The article doesn't have any storyline spoilers as far as I could see. For example, it doesn't reveal that his son, Shaun, is now a legendary ghoul who rules a vast soft play kingdom from which he commands an army of sex-mad synths. Or something like that.


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

I know I read it and now I know about a decent loot dash just when I'm about to walk into diamond city. And I've tried to be good about spoilers


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 23, 2015)

And for the record, could I get the dog to get the gun? No, I could not. Waste. Of. Time.


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> And for the record, could I get the dog to get the gun? No, I could not. Waste. Of. Time.


Even I managed that. But I've only used it once.


----------



## moon (Nov 23, 2015)

I may be getting this soon..


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Gromit (Nov 23, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Need to mod my sniper rifle to take .50 cal I think as I've not found any .50 weapons, also not found any .44 so need to mod something to get that as well?



I have a sniper that never needs reloading. If you have 456 bullets then thats the magazine size 456. I converted it to .50cal and i still don't rate it.

Aim, hold breath, BOOOM, head shot x2 sneak attack, recoil, chamber next round, Oh look, oh he is still alive, now he is running all about the place, aim, hold breath, BOOM, miss, recoil, chamber next round, look, Aim, hold breath, He's gone behind something, release breath, hold breath, release breath, hold breath, there he is BOOOM, Chest shot, , recoil, chamber next round, look, really he is still alive? aim, hold breath, BOOM, miss, grrrr!

Instead i have a assault rifle i like to use for long range now. Medium scope. Aim, pop, pop, pop, pop. Dead before he moves.


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm back, updating my pip boy ipad app.

Baby I missed you...


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh my, there's an pipboy iPad app?! I never knew. Does it add to the game 8den, or is it more of a novelty thing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> To some people they do. Same for any narrative-based media.





8den said:


> Well yeah I play games for the story. Also in fallout the game is incredibly open ended so a decision to go one direction or side with one faction means that conceivably parts of the game are opened to you it closed to you


Fair dos. I don't think I'm a proper gamer. I don't think I've ever come across a decent story that I've cared about. Get impatient with most cutscenes. Want them to get to the point and just tell me who the fuck to kill next.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 23, 2015)

That doesn't mean you're not a proper gamer, stupidface. It means you like something different about games than people who like story.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 23, 2015)

Wooo, found my first (non-Concord) deathclaw. I knew I could hear the fucker. It was hiding.

I threw down a bottlecap mine along the path between it and me, then threw a grenade at where it was hiding, it came out with part of its health missing, and ran straight into the bottlecap mine. I threw another grenade for good measure. Dead. HUZZAH.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2015)

Got laid, levelled up.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 24, 2015)

Can you do this in GTA?

No you can't!


----------



## 8den (Nov 24, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Oh my, there's an pipboy iPad app?! I never knew. Does it add to the game 8den, or is it more of a novelty thing?



Meh. I only use it for the real time map.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 24, 2015)

It's great for the map. Because the HUD is screwy for me it made looking at inventory and quest details a lot easier too. I stopped using it because it fucks up ReShade for some bizarre reason.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2015)

I was thinking of putting the app on my tablet just so I could have the map up as I explore, haven't got around to it yet though!


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 24, 2015)

I seem to have got in the habit of hording good quality pre-war clothes.


----------



## Cid (Nov 24, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I seem to have got in the habit of hording good quality pre-war clothes.



I'd like somone to make a coat hanger mod... Actually a shop dummy mod would be fairly simple I suppose, they effectively had one for skyrim after all.


----------



## Cid (Nov 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's great for the map. Because the HUD is screwy for me it made looking at inventory and quest details a lot easier too. I stopped using it because it fucks up ReShade for some bizarre reason.



My HUD is getting progressively more buggy even without your shady business. Everything vanishes pretty regularly, fortunately a green dot or similar usually remains so a protracted firefight isn't wasted but it is a little annoying having to reload every hour or so. Probably more frequent than that actually, not kept track. I might try a save cull, they sometimes have weird effects.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 24, 2015)

Cid said:


> I'd like somone to make a coat hanger mod... Actually a shop dummy mod would be fairly simple I suppose, they effectively had one for skyrim after all.


Yes, I'd like that too.  Or even the ability to make and dress manikins. 

I also have been collecting kids toys for the boy.


----------



## 8den (Nov 24, 2015)

Epona said:


> I was thinking of putting the app on my tablet just so I could have the map up as I explore, haven't got around to it yet though!



It's pretty straight forward it does lose the connection when you save and it has to resync. 

I'm annoyed it's not better at inventory management as I find doing that on a console a real drag but the real time hud map is already useful. 

Oh found out here you got your dress Epona


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 24, 2015)

^ So did I


----------



## 8den (Nov 24, 2015)

Spoiler



The museum of witchcraft quest at the top right hand corner of the map, peaked my interest and I started wandering that direction, so far I've been killed by Deathclaws, Legendary Supermutants (I detonated a suicider beside him and it didn't scratch him) and some kind of attack droid. Is the area supposed to be that lethal?


----------



## 8den (Nov 24, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Yes, I'd like that too.  Or even the ability to make and dress manikins.
> 
> I also have been collecting kids toys for the boy.



Give a teddy to dogmeat too


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 25, 2015)

I may be making myself look a little slow here, but what the heck...

Two minor things I have found that have made a major difference (in my mind anyway). When playing on a PC, you can press E instead of Enter (makes scraping lots of stuff so much quicker, same for cooking/chem recipes) and when the loading screens are on when you are doing fast travel, if you have a radio station on, you can tab out, do other stuff and when the music stops, you know it's loaded where you wanted to be.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2015)

Weightless Junk.

I've bookmarked it for future use. Trying to play the game as god intended for the moment, but I know I'll install that eventually. I prefer it to just upping my carry capacity in the console.


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmm, I seem to have finished the main quest.  So much I didn't get around to doing (I kind of hit a point where I just wanted to get on with it and find out what was going on with the main quest). I also made a snap decision at one point because I was so enraged - I thought at the time "well I bet that has fucked me for some of the endings" but decided to run with it to see what happened.  (And kind of nice that Bethesda lets you do stuff like that too).

Not sure I want to go back to any of my saves, I'd rather start again I think!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2015)

How long is the main quest then? I've got to the point where it wants me to go to The Glowing Sea, and I've stopped there, it seemed a good place to put the breaks on for a while. Is there much after that point?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> How long is the main quest then? I've got to the point where it wants me to go to The Glowing Sea, and I've stopped there, it seemed a good place to put the breaks on for a while. Is there much after that point?


There's 3 or 4 more missions to the main quest.


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> How long is the main quest then? I've got to the point where it wants me to go to The Glowing Sea, and I've stopped there, it seemed a good place to put the breaks on for a while. Is there much after that point?



Yeah it depends how you go about it really - there's quite a complex interplay of faction relations which I sort of bypassed and missed loads of faction stuff as a result that I couldn't then go back and do, I do not want to give any spoilers though.  This time I will do more faction stuff for the factions I didn't really see much of the story for before doing anything irreversable as it were.  Going to the glowing sea won't cut you off from anything, there are more quests afterwards, but it won't hurt to take a break from the main quest either - if that helps.

EDIT:  I should add that I didn't end up in that situation by following quest objectives and suddenly finding myself at end-game without warning, I went off-piste (in an in-character way) and the game accommodated it surprisingly well.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2015)

I've come to the conclusion that this game just ain't for me. 

I've barely got any further than the first workstation - have only completed one mission (the Deathclaw one that I really enjoyed tbf) but I'm finding it really frustrating/difficult and, worse, boring. Nothing seems very intuitive - building a shelter has completely baffled me, I can't get my power armour to work (and consequently can't fight off ghouls or anything) and I got stuck in a die-respawn-in-a-bad-place-and-immediately-die-again loop that I thought games had eradicated back in the days of Jet Set Willy. Had to go a long way back to another save to end that and now the settlers I was doing a mission for have disappeared. 

Really quite disappointed all in all. Gonna give it another good go this weekend but it'll be on Ebay soon if it doesn't improve.


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2015)

Voley - in case you weren't aware, at no point in the game do you have to build a shelter.  If you don't like that, just don't do it.

Also the only thing your power armour needs to 'work' is a fusion core - if you have a fusion core in your inventory then interacting with a suit of power armour puts in the core, then you just interact with it again to enter it.  That's it, there's nothing more to it.

Oh, and save frequently.  You should save every 15 minutes, not every few hours!  (You weren't respawning, there are no save checkpoints - the game was loading your last autosave when you died, which was probably whenever you last used your pipboy - turn off the autosave feature and save the game yourself when you are in safe places).


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 25, 2015)

Do companion perks (i.e. the one you get when you get 'idolised' by them) persist, or do you have to travel with them to get the perk?


----------



## Enviro (Nov 25, 2015)

They persist


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2015)

Enviro said:


> They persist



omg. I assumed they were only active when they were with you. Might have to fuck off preston garvey and do some stuff with other companions now just to get some other perks. Or maybe I'll fork the game here and stick with this one for settlement building and a different fork to to the BoS stuff. I was considering starting a new game instead to follow the BoS side story, seemed early in the game to need to fork though (I like to see the different endings but can't be fucked playing through the first half or more of a game again just to get to whatever point I have to choose between factions and their endings), I don't think I've cut myself off from any faction yet but I want to play around with the settlement stuff afterwards so need to keep the minuteman ones alive at least.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

Enviro said:


> They persist



I did not know that. That's a first.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah once you have a perk you can bin that companion off and work on another. I'm idolised by Codworth, Preston and Piper. 

I currently have the option of travelling with Nick or Curie but at the expense missing my regular shag with Piper and morning's glory XP bonus I get from it.

Tough call. I love my sex bonus however Nick can hack master terminals and I can only manage novice ones.  Piper can wear deep pockets and Nick can't be made to wear armour so is less of a pack mule.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2015)

Gromit said:


> my regular shag with Piper


Wait, what?


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

You can shag NPCs and some companions and most NPCs are flexible about gender. I had to gently let down a very persistent ghoul by letting her know I was still grieving.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Wait, what?


Yeah we been doing the dirty in beds all over the commonwealth. In old abandoned churches, schools and subways. We just don't care.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

I suddenly no longer fancy Piper.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2015)

8den said:


> I suddenly no longer fancy Piper.



You don't have to back off because of me. I'm sure she'd go for a threeway if we approach it right. She's a bit needy despite her gutsy outspokenness. 

Although not as needy as Preston. Boy does he like to bang on about how his life was nothing before me.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2015)

I only just reached Diamond City, around level 8.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I only just reached Diamond City, around level 8.



I only managed to get to Diamond city at level 14


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm in that weird point were i am flat fucking broke and have no stim packs


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2015)

8den said:


> I'm in that weird point were i am flat fucking broke and have no stim packs


You are now forced into a life of crime.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

Crispy said:


> You are now forced into a life of crime.



But piper won't approve...


----------



## Cid (Nov 25, 2015)

8den said:


> I'm in that weird point were i am flat fucking broke and have no stim packs



Scavenge.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

Cid said:


> Scavenge.



Any suggestions as to were?


----------



## Cid (Nov 25, 2015)

8den said:


> Any suggestions as to were?



Have you got a settlement with a water purifier? that will deposit purified water into your workbench automatically. Also see whether you've got ingredients for health recipes at the chemistry/cooking stations. You could also go around your settlements scrapping stuff then selling it... Mostly I'd advise just heading out though. Stay in the north where the enemies tend to be weaker, explore random locations. Explore in detail too, check all the desks etc... I always end up with a surfeit of carefully hoarded chems. Is it because you're finding fights particularly hard and hammering the stim packs or because you're not finding enough?


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 25, 2015)

I seem to have acquired a crap load of everything and am doing ok for caps and stim packs. Setting up traders back in wherever you count as your home base helps as you can sell all the rubbish (weapons, armour, excess drugs) you pick up when doing missions, just make sure you pick up every thing. Have a couple of items to up your CHR stat before selling anything (dress and wig for me ). If you have a few settlements on the go, making sure you have plenty of crops growing is not a bad idea as you can fast travel between them, harvest the crops, cook something up and then sell them.

I'm also a slightly OCD "check every box, corner and nook and cranny" kind of person and that does make a difference when having things to sell.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

I just got mauled making it to the witch craft museum (detoured via that abandoned mine full of ghouls and raider) shotgun ammo got completely depleted and low on the making of stim packs. I just set up trade routes to most of my settlements so I'll see what loot that gave me. 

(And PS I'm a veteran of both 3 & NV I'm a pack rat it just never fails that I reach s point in the games were I don't have the caps to keep going


----------



## Cid (Nov 25, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> I'm also a slightly OCD "check every box, corner and nook and cranny" kind of person and that does make a difference when having things to sell.



Yeah, I do that... I've hardly used the traders though. Bought a shipment of oil off Carla, but other than that only one random purchase because I felt guilty. I'm finding shotgun ammo a bit tight, so may have to dip into that though. Is anyone playing survivor mode? I imagine that makes it a fuck of a lot more tricky.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 25, 2015)

I accidently extorted money out of Carla and now she won't trade with me, but it's no big loss I don't think - I've set up weapons/armour/trading posts in Sanctuary and make sure I trade enough rubbish with them every now and then to get all their caps.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2015)

8den said:


> I only managed to get to Diamond city at level 14



level 20 and not got there yet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2015)

I started playing at the same time as someone else, and we have played probably for the same amount of hours. I'm level 23 and he is level 51. This is a common pattern. He finished DAI weeks before me. And he's as much of a completionist as I am. I just don't get it.


----------



## Cid (Nov 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I started playing at the same time as someone else, and we have played probably for the same amount of hours. I'm level 23 and he is level 51. This is a common pattern. He finished DAI weeks before me. And he's as much of a completionist as I am. I just don't get it.



Does he stop to take carefully arranged pictures?


----------



## Cid (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm level 27 at 70+ hours though. I tend to explore of my own accord, I think using radiant quests to take you to new locations nets significantly more experience.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2015)

Cid said:


> Does he stop to take carefully arranged pictures?



Shush now.

I'm sure I spent barely any of my 300+ hours of my first DAI run taking pictures...

(I didn't start taking pictures until about half way through the game )


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I started playing at the same time as someone else, and we have played probably for the same amount of hours. I'm level 23 and he is level 51. This is a common pattern. He finished DAI weeks before me. And he's as much of a completionist as I am. I just don't get it.


*cough* reloading until idiot savant activates when handing in quests *cough*


----------



## Dandred (Nov 25, 2015)

Doesn't restarting the game to get the right perks, bobble heads, books, etc, defeat the object of role playing? I mean, once you know what is going to happen, why do it again?


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Doesn't restarting the game to get the right perks, bobble heads, books, etc, defeat the object of role playing? I mean, once you know what is going to happen, why do it again?



You don't know many RPGers. [emoji4]

I play through again because I want to take a character in a different direction or explore a different route to the finish. Fallout games have multiple endings.

Besides there's no right or wrong way to play it.


----------



## Cid (Nov 25, 2015)

8den said:


> I suddenly no longer fancy Piper.



Is there a way to unsee Gromit 's posts?


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Doesn't restarting the game to get the right perks, bobble heads, books, etc, defeat the object of role playing? I mean, once you know what is going to happen, why do it again?



Nah, I typically do my first run as a roleplaying "I don't know what will happen and react to events on the spot and deal with what I find" runthrough, then I'll play again to do a completionist run with a walkthrough in front of me.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 25, 2015)

8den said:


> I'm in that weird point were i am flat fucking broke and have no stim packs



At times like this the Cannibal perk is a beauty, despite its moral questioning


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2015)

My next character is going heavy into melee and will most definitely be taking the cannibal perk


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My next character is going heavy into melee and will most definitely be taking the cannibal perk



stealth assassin for me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2015)

8den said:


> stealth assassin for me



That's sort of what I am now. I have a nice silenced 10mm, and I'm slowly putting more perks into stealth. I tend to carry around my .45 rifle when just roaming though, and that can be used from stealth in a pinch. Just got another 10mm that does limb damage too. A nice collection of legendary items now. A legendary gamma gun too!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 25, 2015)

Next one Charisma king, yet evil with his/her own sadistic agenda.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 25, 2015)

I tend to spend most of my time sneaking about....but for some stupid reason, haven't put any points into it. However, the only things that are giving me trouble are the Super Mutants. I've managed to get two legendaries that each do 50% extra dmg to ghouls and humans respectively, so I make quick work of them. Super Mutant encounters tend to consistent of me sneaking around them, working out who is where, trying a few headshots and then running away screaming as they all charge me, throwing mines down and repeatedly injecting myself with stimpacks. Seems to work, but is definitely not elegant


----------



## Epona (Nov 26, 2015)

8den - Cid gives some excellent advice about a water purifier -



Cid said:


> Have you got a settlement with a water purifier? that will deposit purified water into your workbench automatically. Also see whether you've got ingredients for health recipes at the chemistry/cooking stations. You could also go around your settlements scrapping stuff then selling it... Mostly I'd advise just heading out though. Stay in the north where the enemies tend to be weaker, explore random locations. Explore in detail too, check all the desks etc... I always end up with a surfeit of carefully hoarded chems. Is it because you're finding fights particularly hard and hammering the stim packs or because you're not finding enough?



If you have The Castle yet (Minuteman HQ) if you look around just outside the walls on the sea side of the fort, there is already a water purifier built - all you need to do is build a large generator on the land next to it and hook it up and you'll get a supply of purified water going into the workbench there (to either use or trade), there is also plenty of room to set up another purifier, I think you can run 2 from a large generator? (and you can also hook up the generator(s) to a nearby conduit to get the fort's interior lights up and running, which helps with settlement happiness).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2015)

I really didn't know what i was doing leveling up my perks at the beginning and immediately maxed out my intelligence, so I'm leveling up pretty quickly , now added some perception and I'm a master lock picker , but then I went and added a load of gun perks, it all seems to be working but I'm not sure quite what i can describe this character as , a smart arse , robbing, gun slinger possibly ?

Lever 23 and still not been to diamond city yet


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 26, 2015)

Loving it atm...  Getting a GTX-970 today so will be moving on up to ultra settings... 

Playing with a maxed sniper and 10mm atm, thinking about pushing my character towards stealth so will be generating silenced versions of these.


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2015)

Really want to get modding weapons n armour, Quite fancy a 50 cal rifle. 

Sorted my caps n stimpack issue. Sold some stuff and started making them at a Chem station. I have water purifiers running in three places now. 



Spoiler



had a vicious fight with a sentry bot at national guard depot Christ they are tough, just realised I have 12 fusion cores on my person. Maybe I should take the power armour out for a stroll


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 26, 2015)

Playing on V hard btw.  Played the previous games on Normal, this one seems much easier.  Even on hard I wasn't needing my power armour.  This isn't boasting or anything, I'm not usually a masochist/talented gamer...


----------



## Enviro (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm finding it to be quite easy too. I switched from normal to hard, but maybe I should switch to very hard seeing as hard isn't hard enough?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't need power armour but now wondering why i haven't had my companions in suits the whole time. They don't use up fusion cores.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 26, 2015)

Ha, great point.  Just realised I've had a spare part suit sat at Sanctuary...


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 26, 2015)

That is a very good point! Although I haven't used a companion once, unless you count Dogmeat and all he wears is bandannas and dog collars. 

Am also considering the move up to v. hard as nothing has been too challenging and i don't want it to be over too quickly.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 26, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> That is a very good point! Although I haven't used a companion once, unless you count Dogmeat and all he wears is bandannas and dog collars.
> 
> Am also considering the move up to v. hard as nothing has been too challenging and i don't want it to be over too quickly.



Dogmeat in my camp has heavy armour and helmet and a big metal chain collar. Doesn't give him any protection but he looks badass.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm considering going from easy to normal, I'm killing things very fast now, which is a nice feeling but I don't want to lose the feeling of fear.


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm in normal 



Spoiler



when I mentioned the museum of witchcraft no one thought to tell me about the high level death claw inside, ta


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm just level 24 now.


----------



## Cid (Nov 26, 2015)

I had this problem with skyrim. Maybe it has something to do with obsessively crafting nice stuff but I start the game with some difficulties, perhaps a couple of bottlenecks while I get vital skills and then reach a point where things get progressively easier instead of harder. There are incongruities, sentry bots are nails and their offensive capacities huge, but overall I had much more fear at the beginning when I triggered a group of ghouls with nothing more advanced than a double barrelled shotgun.


----------



## Cid (Nov 26, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm just level 24 now.



How long have you been playing for?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2015)

137 hours.

And I have 6 points in intelligence.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow I'm only about 12-15 hours in, shows what intelligence does for you 

Not to say you aren't intelligent , just perk wise /paranoia


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2015)

Actually I avoided taking any Xp perk because I kept thinking of the level cap in other fallout games. I badly want about 8 perks at present


----------



## Cid (Nov 26, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> 137 hours.
> 
> And I have 6 points in intelligence.



Wow, really? Have you been taking loads of pics? I mean I play what I think is a relatively slow game - plenty of random wandering, obsessive corner exploration, lots of inventory sorting - but am still 27 at er... probably 80 hours by now. Int is 7 iirc.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2015)

I still don't really know what to choose , but I'm usually drunk so playing in the morning I get really confused , perhaps as a master lock fukker I can now go back and get the cryogun..

Hmm


----------



## Cid (Nov 26, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> I still don't really know what to choose , but I'm usually drunk so playing in the morning I get really confused , perhaps as a master lock fukker I can now go back and get the cryogun..
> 
> Hmm



What are your choices?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ah there's an earlier post not so far away stating it , if I can remember when I get home il post em up , maxed out int , about 6 perception and some gun nut ones but I've barely touched the story , done loads for the Minutemen and brotherhood and just wandering  around looking for trouble


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2015)

My nices bit of loot are two pieces of armour one slows time for 20sec when I am at very low health and the other gives me two points of luck. 

I don't suppose you can transfer them? They're low damage resistance though.


----------



## Cid (Nov 26, 2015)

8den said:


> My nices bit of loot are two pieces of armour one slows time for 20sec when I am at very low health and the other gives me two points of luck.
> 
> I don't suppose you can transfer them? They're low damage resistance though.



You mean put them on something else? No. Uniques can't be scrapped... You can enhance them though of course.


----------



## Cid (Nov 26, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ah there's an earlier post not so far away stating it , if I can remember when I get home il post em up , maxed out int , about 6 perception and some gun nut ones but I've barely touched the story , done loads for the Minutemen and brotherhood and just wandering  around looking for trouble



Seems pretty sensible. I've gone for crafting (mostly gun nut, but recently acquired a level in armourer, also science) a bit of stealth, rifles, locks and hacking (not strictly needed) and some strength just because I want to carry more things. Local leader rank 1 is an essential for settlements but is CHR 6 iirc. Scrapping perks are useful too, although rank 2 doesn't give as much as I'd hoped for.


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2015)

Cid said:


> You mean put them on something else? No. Uniques can't be scrapped... You can enhance them though of course.



Shame. They're only raider or metal and I know I can enhance them but I imagine  I'm going to need something with more omph (or able to take more omph) later in game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2015)

8den said:


> Actually I avoided taking any Xp perk because I kept thinking of the level cap in other fallout games. I badly want about 8 perks at present



There is no level cap in this game, thank the maker. I hate level caps.

I have a handful of perks I really want, but rankle at the investment to get there so end up dumping my points in other stuff instead and getting grumpy I'm no closer to the ones I really want 

I want the chem resistant perks. I love love love psychojet, and want to be able to pop that shit like candy. I want all the mod perks, so gun nut, science, armorer. I think I have level 3 of gun nut now, level 2 of armorer, level 1 of science. Hacking and lockpicking of course, and all the sneak skills. Strong back and all the lone wanderer perks, because I'm already using deep pockets on almost everything but it's never enough. Aqua girl would be great, because I bet there's loads of fun shit to find underwater, there was in Skyrim. Plus it would make navigation a bit easier - just swim across the bay! I'd love the perk that lets radiation heal you, but that's right at the bottom of endurance I think. I've got 9 luck, and I might eventually put the final point in it so I can get that ricochet perk, which sounds fun. I still don't have local leader, but I've finally put enough into charisma that I can get it whenever I want now.

There's just so much I want. I should try to stay focused on a particular character type I want to pursue, rather than go for everything - that way subsequent characters will feel more unique.



Cid said:


> Wow, really? Have you been taking loads of pics? I mean I play what I think is a relatively slow game - plenty of random wandering, obsessive corner exploration, lots of inventory sorting - but am still 27 at er... probably 80 hours by now. Int is 7 iirc.



I take quite a few, but I don't think I spend as much time taking them as I did in DAI, for example. I just play slow. I've been wandering and stumbling upon things rather than being focused in chasing down side quests, I think that has an impact on XP.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2015)

I can't play a game that has crafting and _not_ craft from the outset. I have to keep my weapons and armour as absolutely fine tuned as possible. Most of my current guns are maxed out in terms of their mods (sans scopes, since I don't like them and stick to reflex sights). All my materials go on upgrading my gear, and almost none of it on settlement stuff or selling for caps or barter. I am the target audience for crafting systems. It makes me feel slightly uncomfortable to consider some of you haven't been crafting from hour one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ah I've done none of that crafting malarkey , I just wander


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2015)

8den said:


> Shame. They're only raider or metal and I know I can enhance them but I imagine  I'm going to need something with more omph (or able to take more omph) later in game.



You'll keep getting new unique/legendary items. And there are a few you can buy. As you go through the game, different armour types start appearing, from leather to metal to raider to combat and synth, and I believe heavy is a tier as well.  There's also a 'sturdy' version of one of those, I forget which. I don't know what else is available, probably quite a bit here and there. The game won't leave you with shitty early game gear but will be balanced to provide progression of some sort.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ah I've done none of that crafting malarkey , I just wander



*shifts in her seat uncomfortably*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ah don't , what I love about these games is we all do it differently


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2015)

It's just a silly quirk of mine. I just get twitchy at the thought of not crafting or upgrading gear. Relying on drops? GOD WHY????!?!!? There is no real, rationale behind this, it's just my silly weirdness.


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> *shifts in her seat uncomfortably*











I can't criticise I didn't even enjoy skyrim and I had a set of dragon armour for every day of the week.


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2015)

"I want to play a game"

"We've got loads of games, pick one"

"Yeah, but not games like this.  I mean, what the fuck is that, you're robbing dead people in a caravan?"


----------



## BigTom (Nov 26, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I'm also going to be bored by all the crafting (and so not bother with it)





Vintage Paw said:


> I can't play a game that has crafting and _not_ craft from the outset. I have to keep my weapons and armour as absolutely fine tuned as possible. Most of my current guns are maxed out in terms of their mods (sans scopes, since I don't like them and stick to reflex sights). All my materials go on upgrading my gear, and almost none of it on settlement stuff or selling for caps or barter. I am the target audience for crafting systems. It makes me feel slightly uncomfortable to consider some of you haven't been crafting from hour one.



You will be pleased to hear I have 6 crafting perks and all my armour and weapons are modded as much as I can, and not just for grinding xp either (although I did just spawn a few dozen chairs in order to level up  ), I've actually wanted to mod my stuff to make it better.


----------



## Epona (Nov 26, 2015)

I've been upgrading the power armour that I never use because I don't like the power armour HUD.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 26, 2015)

Find decent item. Spend ages crafting and modding it so it's as good as it can be. Find better item on next quest so junk original item. Repeat to fade....

(But for some perverse reason, have absolutely no issue with this. WTF is wrong with me?!)


----------



## Epona (Nov 26, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Find decent item. Spend ages crafting and modding it so it's as good as it can be. Find better item on next quest so junk original item. Repeat to fade....
> 
> (But for some perverse reason, have absolutely no issue with this. WTF is wrong with me?!)



Replace the mods on the item you are going to junk with the most basic ones before junking it, you get to keep the mods you put on it for use on another item.

EDIT: Oh and I did check out using html when renaming items, and it works fine - it does mess up the alphabetical sorting a bit because it will sort by < rather than the first letter, but that works out OK for me because I can call them anything I want and they all appear in my inventory in a block.


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2015)

How do you get companions into power armour I have four sets now.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah, realised that (eventually) Epona, thanks for the tip though. Pretty tedious to do when junking/selling a load of weapons, but guess it's worth it. Took me a while to realise you have to offload the mods as well, they don't automatically go into the workshop. Found the mods for the different class of power armour don't work with each other as well, which was annoying as just pimped out one set....and found better set literally minutes later. Actually found mixing and matching between the classes was best option given the mods on the lower class armour.


----------



## Epona (Nov 26, 2015)

8den said:


> How do you get companions into power armour I have four sets now.



Command mode then click on the power armour.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 26, 2015)

8den said:


> How do you get companions into power armour I have four sets now.



I think you have to command them to put it on, just like commanding them to man a trade stand, or tend the crops.

Edit: Snap!


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 26, 2015)

Quick gripe. There are skeletons everywhere. Can I loot them for the bones? No, no I can not. Grrrr....


----------



## Epona (Nov 26, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Yeah, realised that (eventually) Epona, thanks for the tip though. Pretty tedious to do when junking/selling a load of weapons, but guess it's worth it. Took me a while to realise you have to offload the mods as well, they don't automatically go into the workshop. Found the mods for the different class of power armour don't work with each other as well, which was annoying as just pimped out one set....and found better set literally minutes later. Actually found mixing and matching between the classes was best option given the mods on the lower class armour.



Aye, there seems to be some variation on what mods you can put on different types of power armour.  I used the Vault-Tec paint on my first set as it gives a bonus to charisma, don't need to be worrying about speech checks when I am out questing and geared for combat!

I haven't actually made a jump jet yet, although I am quite excited that it is a possibility.


----------



## Epona (Nov 26, 2015)

Why oh why does the power armour HUD take up so much of the damn screen though?  I am kind of used to minimalist HUD these days, and the bloody thing just seems intrusive.

Game devs take note - making HUD elements optional/moveable keeps more people happy!  I need to be able to see if there is anything on the floor that I want to pick up or not step on (mines, tripwires), not have the bottom 3rd of the screen taken up with fucking dials!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2015)

Killed some guy called Absalom, he was named so he must have a quest, but I just stumbled upon him, on his own, flagged in red as an enemy. As he went down he exclaimed in a rather pained and surprised way, "Well, this never happened before."

lol


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2015)

I think he's a random encounter rather than part of a quest.

I had a weird fallout-related dream last night, one of those that is actually too weird to try to explain because it was so disjointed and surreal.  But it was set in the Fallout universe.  And I couldn't talk to anybody because all the people I came across were just random NPCs with a few generic lines each and no option to engage them in conversation.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 27, 2015)

Epona said:


> all the people I came across were just random NPCs with a few generic lines each and no option to engage them in conversation.


Sounds like where I work.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I can't play a game that has crafting and _not_ craft from the outset. I have to keep my weapons and armour as absolutely fine tuned as possible. Most of my current guns are maxed out in terms of their mods (sans scopes, since I don't like them and stick to reflex sights). All my materials go on upgrading my gear, and almost none of it on settlement stuff or selling for caps or barter. I am the target audience for crafting systems. It makes me feel slightly uncomfortable to consider some of you haven't been crafting from hour one.



I think my next perk needs to go on this. My guns are shit. 

I only put one point on Charisma to start so things like local leader seem miles of.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I only put one point on Charisma to start so things like local leader seem miles of.




Did you call your character Dywer?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2015)

8den said:


> Did you call your character Dywer?



I doubt it. Most of the points went on strength.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 27, 2015)

My character also has a charisma of 1 and high strength and agility. Am able to kill a crowd of 10 ghouls with a spanner and lots of gore, much less bother than wasting ammo on them. Never going to be a local leader so hoping that perk or something similar opens up late in the game when the story is done. I agree that the whole game seems easier on normal settings than it used to, I guess that makes it more approachable for newbs.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 27, 2015)

dp


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 27, 2015)

Triple post Wtf, black friday bubbles in the internet pipes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> My character also has a charisma of 1 and high strength and agility. Am able to kill a crowd of 10 ghouls with a spanner and lots of gore, much less bother than wasting ammo on them. Never going to be a local leader so hoping that perk or something similar opens up late in the game when the story is done. I agree that the whole game seems easier on normal settings than it used to, I guess that makes it more approachable for newbs.



Do weapons like bats do more damage with high strength?


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Do weapons like bats do more damage with high strength?



Yes. Never liked the melee combat in Skyrim or fallout plus there are more than enough beasties in Fallout who should be kept as far a way as possible. 

Found my first truly fucking annoying glitch in the midst of s vicious brawl with about 8 super mutants I killed a legendary mutant hound (who bit through the power armour I was wearing) But after the battle when I went to loot the body it was gone. Massively fucked off.


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2015)

This game is arriving tomorrow..


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2015)

I've actually had time to play a few hours and modded my first weapon.  Best perks for crafting?


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I've actually had time to play a few hours and modded my first weapon.  Best perks for crafting?



Aside from the crafting? There's one were you gain rare parts like screws from scrapping weapons.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

I think I want to restart. I've wasted too much time and effort on settlements and they sort of annoy me. I've over extended and all my settlements aren't secure enough and I keep running around trying to find parts to beef up security and find errant fucking settlers to man barricades and tend to crops, it's like a post apocalyptic the sims.


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2015)

8den said:


> I think I want to restart. I've wasted too much time and effort on settlements and they sort of annoy me. I've over extended and all my settlements aren't secure enough and I keep running around trying to find parts to beef up security and find errant fucking settlers to man barricades and tend to crops, it's like a post apocalyptic the sims.



Do they do any improving themselves?  Or do they just wander around like giant post-apocalyptic toddlers, demanding that you do everything for them?


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm no a big fan of the minutemen, bit boring.


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Do they do any improving themselves?  Or do they just wander around like giant post-apocalyptic toddlers, demanding that you do everything for them?



The latter. They tend your plants and things but lack the imagination to improve their lot in life despite the vast pile of wealth left on the workshop bench. Sometimes you'll turn up and they'll just be standing in a group, aimlessly gazing at the world around them.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2015)

Is it worth just having one settlement or just get on with missions?

I'm running several hours late for my days plans due to being at home at finding time to play it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2015)

Cid said:


> The latter. They tend your plants and things but lack the imagination to improve their lot in life despite the vast pile of wealth left on the workshop bench. Sometimes you'll turn up and they'll just be standing in a group, aimlessly gazing at the world around them.



Has anybody tried shooting them?

I accidentally threw a molotov cocktail at Preston last night, he was depressingly unscathed.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Is it worth just having one settlement or just get on with missions?
> 
> I'm running several hours late for my days plans due to being at home at finding time to play it.



I think it's necessary to have at least one.	 If nothing else to store power armour and the like. It's just I find having loads of settlements is a real time sink.

I'll probably push on but I know I want to restart the game and push on with the main quest before I get dragged into settlement building.


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2015)

8den said:


> I think it's necessary to have at least one.	 If nothing else to store power armour and the like. It's just I find having loads of settlements is a real time sink.
> 
> I'll probably push on but I know I want to restart the game and push on with the main quest before I get dragged into settlement building.


Why do you need to restart in order to push on with the main quest?


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2015)

8den said:


> I think it's necessary to have at least one.	 If nothing else to store power armour and the like. It's just I find having loads of settlements is a real time sink.
> 
> I'll probably push on but I know I want to restart the game and push on with the main quest before I get dragged into settlement building.



You should be able to stabilise the settlements you have and ignore them. Unless you really have a shitload... I have 5/6 I think, they don't do much now.


----------



## Enviro (Nov 27, 2015)

I got bored with ghouls at greentop nursery, the slog, etc. and have got back on the main quest. Started to fail a couple of Minuteman settlement assistance quests. Oh well 

I think I have around 10 settlements.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2015)

I got dragged into the main quest to early, so it's been nice to go away and do a few of them and level up without constantly dying.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Has anybody tried shooting them?
> 
> I accidentally threw a molotov cocktail at Preston last night, he was depressingly unscathed.



Just a rule of thumb if you value your skin never give a companion any explosive of any kind


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Has anybody tried shooting them?
> 
> I accidentally threw a molotov cocktail at Preston last night, he was depressingly unscathed.



I wonder whether he's vulnerable to the holy hand of console command. Sanctuary is my main base, I want to be able to go there without some bastard telling me to fix someone's ghoul problem. I was in a vault for 210 years ffs, these people have grown up here, they can get the same shit I've got and presumably they're hard enough to have survived a couple of decades eking out a living in a ridiculously hostile environment.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Cid said:


> You should be able to stabilise the settlements you have and ignore them. Unless you really have a shitload... I have 5/6 I think, they don't do much now.



Yeah I have about 8. All are under secured. I find it too much of a faff trying to track down settlers to man barricades I just want to build turrents and fuck off


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2015)

8den said:


> Yeah I have about 8. All are under secured. I find it too much of a faff trying to track down settlers to man barricades I just want to build turrents and fuck off



Turn off your recruitment beacons and do just that.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 27, 2015)

Has anyone been to Salem yet?  Had quite a fierce fight there.   But picked up my first .50 weapon... a rifle which does 70 damage per shot. 

I've also found that mirelurks will go and hide behind cover/buildings if you're shooting them from a location that they can't reach.   Which _intitially_ was cool.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Cid said:


> Turn off your recruitment beacons and do just that.



Oh fuck [emoji34] why did I not think of that...


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Has anyone been to Salem yet?  Had quite a fierce fight there.   But picked up my first .50 weapon... a rifle which does 70 damage per shot.
> 
> I've also found that mirelurks will go and hide behind cover/buildings if you're shooting them from a location that they can't reach.   Which _intitially_ was cool.



I've made it to the witchcraft museum. Don't go inside unless you're insanely tooled up


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 27, 2015)

When not really knowing what was going on, I put recruitment beacons in all the settlements I cleared. Ended up with miserable settlers, constantly asking for attention and getting attacked. Solution? Go to the settlements and command them to go to one or two of the settlements I could be arsed to maintain. Means you can then build traders of various types and have them manned by the excess settlers you have. This gives you a good way of acquiring caps as you can don all your CHR gear (sequin dress and bouffant wig anyone?) and go to each and sell all the crap you've accumulated to take their caps down to zero. You'll also find caps in the workshop every now and then.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Wait. How do you transfer settlers to different settlements? 

Right tonight. Go to all of my settlements turn off beacons and get security up and then Preston can fuck off for a bit.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 27, 2015)

Go into build mode, go up to the settler and then I think you should see an option saying something like "send". Select and it will give you a list of other settlements to send them to.

Haven't worked out how to cancel supply routes though. I *think* you need to be lucky enough to find the provisioner at the supplied settlement and interact with them....but haven't managed to time it right as of yet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 27, 2015)

So is it a thumbs up verdict then? It's getting slated on metacritic.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> So is it a thumbs up verdict then? It's getting slated on metacritic.



Really? I thought the general feeling was great but flawed


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2015)

8den said:


> Really? I thought the general feeling was great but flawed



Users are much more negative; 6.3 average. Criticism of plot, graphics, bugs... The usual.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 27, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> So is it a thumbs up verdict then? It's getting slated on metacritic.



Yep, loving it. Has its flaws and there are some really frustrating things....but the great elements easily outweigh those.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Cid said:


> Users are much more negative; 6.3 average. Criticism of plot, graphics, bugs... The usual.



I ignore bug/graphics moans. The game is too opened ended and wild for that kind of moaning. 

My big Moan is I sucked myself into the Minutemen too much too soon. I didn't have to I choose to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2015)

Cid said:


> The latter. They tend your plants and things but lack the imagination to improve their lot in life despite the vast pile of wealth left on the workshop bench. Sometimes you'll turn up and they'll just be standing in a group, aimlessly gazing at the world around them.



Once scripting work begins (there's already a script extender in the works) and the GECK gets released in the new year I expect this is the type of thing that can be tackled, rejigging their AI so they can work the settlement a bit more while you're gone. I expect the main problem is some people like to be micro-managers and wouldn't like that new shack and small farm the settlers create while you're out collecting aluminium cans.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2015)

Gawd, don't rely on metacritic. A vicious den of ne'erdowells. (Unless it's the critics score you're looking at rather than users.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2015)

PIckman's Knife is brilliant. Despite not speccing for melee at all (I have enough in strength for armorer) I switch to it when I get swarmed up close with ghouls, and it just slices their arms right off. Fuckers just stand there making noises at me, unable to do anything else.

And it looks cool:


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Lord there is a character called Pickmans too? 

Gotmits sloppy seconds, over sexed ghouls & now this


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Gawd, don't rely on metacritic. A vicious den of ne'erdowells. (Unless it's the critics score you're looking at rather than users.)



I only read the users. Perhaps not any more. Moaning twats.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 27, 2015)

What's the deal with the Brotherhood of Steel - when I joined up I'm sure they promised me my own suit of power armour, but they never gave me one?


----------



## Enviro (Nov 27, 2015)

They gave me one - then I'm sure I was promised another one after I completed one of their missions, but no sign of that one...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What's the deal with the Brotherhood of Steel - when I joined up I'm sure they promised me my own suit of power armour, but they never gave me one?



Are you a knight yet? Only knights get to rock BOS armour. If so it was about 5 feet away from the mechanic / engineer on the blimp who says I got a slightly busted up suit you can have.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 27, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Are you a knight yet? Only knights get to rock BOS armour. If so it was about 5 feet away from the mechanic / engineer on the blimp who says I got a slightly busted up suit you can have.


Ah, must be that - I only did 1 mission for them so far.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2015)

Settlements. Pain in the arse or source of great wealth?

For me wealth. By putting the work in settlements are places that makes me caps through stores and crops (mutafruit harvests make me the most). 

Also Sanctury provides me with a place to sell large bags of loot (to the many stores I have there) in one go. Should rename it Bartertown.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2015)

I really should get on that settlement thing, if only to make Sanctuary a decent hub. At the moment I've got a bit of electricity, some guard towers, a search light, a water purifier, two machine gun turret things, and some lights festooned around. Oh, and Mama Murphy has her chair. I just built myself a prefab wooden shack but I don't really like it. I'll probably scrap it once I get local leader and build all my stores there.

There's a cap on the number of settlers you can have, yes? But can you get around that by getting settlers at other settlements and telling them to go to Sanctuary? Or is it one in-one out once you hit the cap?

I only have my original Concord crew plus the Vault-Tec Rep guy who is super sweet. He tends my crops.

Furthest I've got with Minutemen/settlement quests is clearing out the Starlight Diner, but I haven't built the recruitment beacon there yet (ran out of copper).


----------



## BigTom (Nov 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I really should get on that settlement thing, if only to make Sanctuary a decent hub. At the moment I've got a bit of electricity, some guard towers, a search light, a water purifier, two machine gun turret things, and some lights festooned around. Oh, and Mama Murphy has her chair. I just built myself a prefab wooden shack but I don't really like it. I'll probably scrap it once I get local leader and build all my stores there.
> 
> There's a cap on the number of settlers you can have, yes? But can you get around that by getting settlers at other settlements and telling them to go to Sanctuary? Or is it one in-one out once you hit the cap?
> 
> ...



The cap is 10 + your charisma (inc. any bonuses from clothing), I dunno if you can get around it by sending people from other settlements over.

Personally I love resource management and city building games so the settlement stuff is just about that for me, the caps and traders are a bonus but nothing more and I've just about reached the point where I have enough caps and ammo to not really need it anyway.
I've only got 5 or 6 settlements and not even gone as far as you in the quests I don't think (although maybe I've forgotten the starlight diner, I've got 3 settlement quests in my list of quests to do though), just slowly building up sanctuary, slightly disappointed I won't be able to create anything like diamond city or one of the other settlements in the game, I'll setup a bar and cafe and that but nobody will use them except me, I'd like to walk into the bar to see people having a drink or whatever.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2015)

What settlement did people build first? I think I'm only intrested in as much as it supports the main game, rather then as an end to itself.


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> What settlement did people build first? I think I'm only intrested in as much as it supports the main game, rather then as an end to itself.



Sanctuary has everything you need really; water supply, room for crops, all the crafting stations (or is it missing chemistry?). Other than that there's the minutemen quest line which requires a few settlement quests.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Cid said:


> Sanctuary has everything you need really; water supply, room for crops, all the crafting stations (or is it missing chemistry?). Other than that there's the minutemen quest line which requires a few settlement quests.



It doesn't have a chemistry station and the cooking station is AGES away (post apocalyptic world problems)


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2015)

8den said:


> ... and the cooking station is AGES away (post apocalyptic world problems)



No it isn't. Its right by the workshop. Cause i picked it up and moved it there.


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2015)

Gromit said:


> No it isn't. Its right by the workshop. Cause i picked it up and moved it there.



Show off.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2015)

It does have a chemistry station. I forget where it is to begin with, but I've moved it to the workshop with everything else (including the cooking station).

My routine is:

drop off junk
check if I can update weapons and armour
scrap useless weapons and armour
re-drop off junk, and mods
go and harvest crops
create drugs (bonus if I can make cutting fluid)
cook food (bonus if I can make veg starch)
see if I can update weapons and armour with new supplies of cutting fluid and veg starch
drop off excess materials
agonise over the fact that I've barely freed up any inventory space
go explore


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It does have a chemistry station. I forget where it is to begin with, but I've moved it to the workshop with everything else (including the cooking station).
> 
> My routine is:
> 
> ...



Do you do 'cull explosives, drugs and aid down to arbitrary numbers deemed acceptable in an effort to free up a few extra <weight unit>s'?


----------



## 8den (Nov 28, 2015)

Jesus



Spoiler



Cait's accent


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

If you don't want a lot of settlements to manage but are given quests to set up new settlements by Preston, all you need to do is go there, clear it out, build a small generator and a recruitment beacon - quest updates, turn off the recruitment beacon before you have recruited any settlers.

I like the Drive-In as a personal HQ/companion base as it has a very large flat area to build to your hearts content (you can scrap the radioactive barrels and cars from the pond in the middle and no more radiation) and not much potential for farming.  Just make sure in any settlement where you build a recruitment beacon to turn them off if you want to keep things manageable (or just recruit 1 settler for a trade route if you need that).

It is worth doing the minutemen quests because they do have a storyline based on getting back and arming their HQ, but that doesn't mean you have to have tons of large settlements.

Faction friction spoiler, probably shouldn't look at it unless you definitely want to side with the minutemen and don't want to miss anything or have already played through once and want to see if you missed anything:


Spoiler



I think if you do the minutemen quests and build/man artillery in something like 8? settlements, and side with the minutemen late in the main quest it opens up a side quest to wipe out the BoS and their blimp in an epic rain of artillery fire that you won't otherwise get to do - even if you don't want to do that in your main playthrough it's probably worth making a save so you can go back and try it


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 28, 2015)

Dickhead character time who's nothing but rude and blows peoples heads off if they annoy him.

Fuck off Nora we aren't going to the park later is a good start to this.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

8den said:


> Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I know, if she was born in Ireland how the fuck did she end up in the US in the post-apocalyptic wilderness that is the Fallout world, it's not as if there are regular flights between Dublin or Cork and Boston.  I take it more as a deprecating comment on Americans/Bostonians who claim to be Irish


----------



## Almost There (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks fun.


----------



## Cid (Nov 28, 2015)

Epona said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know, if she was born in Ireland how the fuck did she end up in the US in the post-apocalyptic wilderness that is the Fallout world, it's not as if there are regular flights between Dublin or Cork and Boston.  I take it more as a deprecating comment on Americans/Bostonians who claim to be Irish



There are plenty now and there's a pretty healthy cross-fertilisation of the two going on, at least as far as music as concerned. 210 years after the last commercial flight? probably not so much.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Cid said:


> There are plenty now and there's a pretty healthy cross-fertilisation of the two going on, at least as far as music as concerned. 210 years after the last commercial flight? probably not so much.



Exactly, people pick up accents from people around them, mostly as they are learning to talk, but also influenced by people they hear around them every day throughout adulthood.  If an area has a lot of people that talk in a particular accent, then those growing up around them or interacting with them for a protracted period will pick it up, or at least aspects of it, naturally.  She is the only person in the game with that accent, so it has to be an affectation.



Spoiler



Curie is the other character with an accent from elsewhere but in her case it makes more sense as she was programmed, also her personal quest is miles better.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 28, 2015)

Sanctuary is a great place to have a home base. Lots of stuff to scrap and reuse. With regards carrying stuff around, remember, Dogmeat is a fckin beast when it comes to loading him down with crap, he can carry a LOT of stuff.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Sanctuary is a great place to have a home base. Lots of stuff to scrap and reuse. With regards carrying stuff around, remember, Dogmeat is a fckin beast when it comes to loading him down with crap, he can carry a LOT of stuff.



Also he's cute and doesn't get fucked off with anything you do.  Head tilted to one side eagerly waiting for you to tell him to do something, always attentive, never bombards you with quests.  AND you can still have him as a companion and get the benefits of the lone wanderer perk.   (((Dogmeat)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2015)

I only travel with Dogmeat. The other fuckers get in my way too much. And he pulls out his teddy to shake it when he's got nothing to do.

Painful to hear him whimper when you sacrifice him to a suicider though. Still, I imagine giving him extra tickles and a handful of sugar bombs as a treat to say sorry.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 28, 2015)

Yep, I've not bothered with any of the other companions as of yet - gut feel is that they will be a liability and want to talk and shit. Not for me. However, I'm starting to get a teensy bit tired of "Dogmeat has found something!" and then you follow him....to a patch of fck all. Silly doggy.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 28, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I only travel with Dogmeat. The other fuckers get in my way too much. And he pulls out his teddy to shake it when he's got nothing to do.
> 
> Painful to hear him whimper when you sacrifice him to a suicider though. Still, I imagine giving him extra tickles and a handful of sugar bombs as a treat to say sorry.



Sacrifice? I kill em before they explode for free nukes. I love hearing their little bleeps as i know i have a free nuke coming my way.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I only travel with Dogmeat. The other fuckers get in my way too much. And he pulls out his teddy to shake it when he's got nothing to do.
> 
> Painful to hear him whimper when you sacrifice him to a suicider though. Still, I imagine giving him extra tickles and a handful of sugar bombs as a treat to say sorry.



Did you take any of the perks that specifically improve Dogmeat's performance?  I haven't because my sneak is good and things generally work out better for me if I go solo.

On this playthrough though I intend to recruit Nick Valentine and stick with him, not seen any of his quest yet and I have heard it is interesting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Sacrifice? I kill em before they explode for free nukes. I love hearing their little bleeps as i know i have a free nuke coming my way.



I'm often not quick enough, so if I need to high tail it out of there, Dogmeat is the one who bears the brunt. Kaboom. Still, he's remarkably resilient, just lying there feeling a bit peaky while the supermutant is exploded into little bits at his side.



Epona said:


> Did you take any of the perks that specifically improve Dogmeat's performance?  I haven't because my sneak is good and things generally work out better for me if I go solo.
> 
> On this playthrough though I intend to recruit Nick Valentine and stick with him, not seen any of his quest yet and I have heard it is interesting.



I haven't taken the perks yet (I've only seen the one that can have him grab enemies so you can shoot them better in vats... and lone wanderer which is useful with him by accident really - I've taken that one). 

I want to take others with me so I can see their quests, but really, I took Piper around for a short while and she wanted to chat while we were crouched in stealth in the entry to some abandoned school that was filled with raiders and I swear to god I wish I was recording this because it put me into conversation-cam, we stood up, and she's telling me how great it is that I'm prepared to take a bullet for people and as she said that a bullet came flying in and shot her through the arm and it was fucking perfect. I reloaded.

At least Dogmeat doesn't want a heart-to-heart in the middle of a mirelurk-infested swamp or some shit.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm often not quick enough, so if I need to high tail it out of there, Dogmeat is the one who bears the brunt. Kaboom. Still, he's remarkably resilient, just lying there feeling a bit peaky while the supermutant is exploded into little bits at his side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know when you automatically go into conversation mode (I found this out the hard way) you can hit tab to exit the camera mode and turn away from them and get back on with whatever you were doing - next time you actively choose to speak to them they will say "do you have time to talk now?" or words to that effect and you can carry on from where you left off.

I know Piper and Preston don't have personal quests (other than just talking to them), but Cait and Curie and Valentine definitely do have quests that will trigger when they get to 'admire' point in their relationship with you.  Curie's quest is really good but you also have to be a certain point in the main quest (where you have met someone who can help her) in order to be able to continue it, although you can be given the quest at an earlier time.  Not sure about the others.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2015)

What's bizarre is that Valentine is voiced by the same person as Codsworth (and of course, Belathor from Skyrim -- "Eeeeeeeeverything's for sale...").


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

What is it with the metacritic user reviews?  Are the people that review games on there just really miserable little fuckwits or something?

To me, this game takes the best of Fallout 3 (great exploration), adds the best of FONV (great faction interaction), and adds some fairly solid if basic settlement building stuff as an optional extra, which suits my taste in games perfectly.  People who want utterly perfect polished gameplay should stick to on the rails shooters or chapter based games or stuff where you just do one 'mission' at a time where you cannot deviate from the story, not judge a massive sandbox world by those criteria.  Bunch of moaning minnies.

I have some small gripes with aspects of the game, but would happily give it a 9/10, I'm having a great time with it.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 28, 2015)

If i had to choose companions with hindsight i'd do it this way:



Spoiler



Befriend Codworth and Preston but leave then wherever i intend to use workshops as they do like me crafting weapons and armour.
Piper until i get her perk so that i have the explorer xp bonus early on before i discover lots of places
MacCreedy - hard work to level but that headshot perk is soo worth it.
If i wanted to go stealth root maybe next Deacon.
Finally finish off the Preston Perk for those out numbered fights.
Then Dogmeat with lone survivor finally bought as I care not about any other companion perks



Yes i googled a little to see what companions i felt were worth bothering with.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Nov 28, 2015)

Not sure how horrible I should be with this guy. 10 Charisma though will make him interesting.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 28, 2015)

Epona said:


> I have some small gripes with aspects of the game, but would happily give it a 9/10, I'm having a great time with it.



I think my only gripe with the game is repairing companion's power armour.

Order them out of the armour. 
Get in that armour (leaving my own first)
Walk it to the workshop
Get out of the armour
Go to companion and trade out their completely bust amour pieces
Go to the crafting station
Craft
Repair
trade with the armour the now repaired pieces i had to take off the companion
Enter the armour
Move the armour to somewhere the companion can enter it as it can't get to it on the workstation (grrrr)
Leave armour
Instruct companion to enter armour
Enter my own arm our

Pain in the arse to have to do all that.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh wait i've thought of another.

Does matter what weapon i tell Piper to use she ends up using her pitiful pop gun.
I gave MacCreedy a minigun once and he loved it, preferring it to his hunting riffle, so thinks i, i'll spend the resources and give him a high powered triple barreled top of the range minigun instead. Seeing as he likes em so much. He wouldn't use it and went back to his hunting riffle. Later he was carrying an overcharged laser riffle he liked and started using that even though he had more powerful shit he was carrying. 

~So that bullshit about them using the best weapon you give them is bullcrap.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I think my only gripe with the game is repairing companion's power armour.
> 
> Order them out of the armour.
> Get in that armour (leaving my own first)
> ...



Aye that pretty much sums up my minor issues - some "quality of life" stuff along those lines wrt companions, settler and settlement management, Preston overloading me with quests or picking up quests from the radio whenever I go to the Castle.  Could easily be remedied by letting me repair power armor on companions if within settlement boundaries, easier identification of settler tasks and if I go to say the water resource/food resource/beds part of the workshop menu highlight all water resources in the settlement so I can see what/where I have already placed stuff, and tell me there is a quest I can take but let me specifically ask for a quest rather than just giving me the quest.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Oh wait i've thought of another.
> 
> Does matter what weapon i tell Piper to use she ends up using her pitiful pop gun.
> I gave MacCreedy a minigun once and he loved it, preferring it to his hunting riffle, so thinks i, i'll spend the resources and give him a high powered triple barreled top of the range minigun instead. Seeing as he likes em so much. He wouldn't use it and went back to his hunting riffle. Later he was carrying an overcharged laser riffle he liked and started using that even though he had more powerful shit he was carrying.
> ...



Their default weapon does not need ammo, but if you give them a different weapon you need to keep them supplied with ammo - when they run out, they will switch back to their ammo-less default weapon.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 28, 2015)

Epona said:


> Their default weapon does not need ammo, but if you give them a different weapon you need to keep them supplied with ammo - when they run out, they will switch back to their ammo-less default weapon.



Oh. 
Thanks.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2015)

The subtitles are awful. I swear they got the work experience kid who has no idea what grammar is to do them.

I just had this gem:

"You'll have to make due with what you've got."

WHAT? MAKE WHAT NOW?

Fucking hell. That's the second time I've seen due instead of do. There are other things too. Just awful.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Oh.
> Thanks.



Also check their inventory every so often because they pick stuff up themselves and if they have picked up a weapon and ammo for it they may switch to that of their own free will, even if it is not what you want them to be using.  Got in a right pickle once when Preston picked up a missile launcher and a couple of missiles off a dead supermutant.

If you give them stuff to carry, give them junk or vendor trash rather than spare weapons or ammo, make sure they are only carrying the weapon and ammo you want them to use.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> The subtitles are awful. I swear they got the work experience kid who has no idea what grammar is to do them.
> 
> I just had this gem:
> 
> ...



I have seen that too, it makes my blood boil.  Have also seen it more than once in ESO subtitles, I reported it to Zenimax as a bug there and included a link to a "common errors in English sayings" site that explained why it was incorrect, but it hasn't been changed.

It just gives an impression of complete ignorance when this sort of mistake makes it to release.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2015)

American's pronounce them the same, which is why there's likely a confusion. But really, they should be ensuring the person in charge of writing shit down knows how language works.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm actually quite happy to hear that I am not the only person who gets their knickers in a twist about that kind of fuckup!  For a while I did wonder if it was just me being overly sensitive to improper use of words and that it has somehow become the norm to accept it.

(You have an inappropriate apostrophe in your post btw  )  (Sorry)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm going to leave it there on purpose


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2015)

Another thing that annoys me is "I'll write you."

skjdgnfsijgsg 

In particular, it pisses me off no end when Gamlen says it in Dragon Age 2, with his English fucking accent. "I was going to write you..." What, you were going to write me a letter? You were going to write me into your next book? You were going to write me a list of all the things you can't say correctly?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 28, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Another thing that annoys me is "I'll write you."
> 
> skjdgnfsijgsg
> 
> In particular, it pisses me off no end when Gamlen says it in Dragon Age 2, with his English fucking accent. "I was going to write you..." What, you were going to write me a letter? You were going to write me into your next book? You were going to write me a list of all the things you can't say correctly?



Its actually "I'll right you" a canoeing expression along the lines of I've got your back. Don't worry if you capsize i will right you. As in get you and your canoe the right way up again.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Its actually "I'll right you" a canoeing expression along the lines of I've got your back. Don't worry if you capsize i will right you. As in get you and your canoe the right way up again.



Even "I've got your back" is generally assumed to mean that someone will watch out for you in fights or combat situations to make sure no-one comes up from behind and takes you by surprise.  However well understood to mean that today, it may well have had its origins when people were put in the stocks as punishment, and a friend would quite literally stay awake next to you and watch your rear overnight or for the duration of your sentence to make sure no-one raped you while you were incapacitated. (Which is the punishment that being in the stocks provided, it wasn't that you were in an uncomfortable position for a while, it was that anyone could come up and have their way with you and even form a queue to do so and you couldn't do anything about it, unless someone was looking after you).


----------



## BigTom (Nov 28, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I think my only gripe with the game is repairing companion's power armour.
> 
> Order them out of the armour.
> Get in that armour (leaving my own first)
> ...


If you trade with them you can take all the power armour pieces, leaving them in the frame, and repair them at the station directly from your inventory, then trade them back and tell your companion to equip them.

Only problem then is that the armour weighs a lot until they equip it and they don't actually equip anything until you leave the trade menu, so sometimes you have to go in and out a couple of times.

It's certainly not elegant but you don't need to get in and out of the power armour to repair it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 28, 2015)

Epona said:


> Even "I've got your back" is generally assumed to mean that someone will watch out for you in fights or combat situations to make sure no-one comes up from behind and takes you by surprise.  However well understood to mean that today, it may well have had its origins when people were put in the stocks as punishment, and a friend would quite literally stay awake next to you and watch your rear overnight or for the duration of your sentence to make sure no-one raped you while you were incapacitated. (Which is the punishment that being in the stocks provided, it wasn't that you were in an uncomfortable position for a while, it was that anyone could come up and have their way with you and even form a queue to do so and you couldn't do anything about it, unless someone was looking after you).





Gromit said:


> Its actually "I'll right you" a canoeing expression along the lines of I've got your back. Don't worry if you capsize i will right you. As in get you and your canoe the right way up again.


Am I missing some sort of urban challenge to disseminate outrageous definitions of phrases to the general public?


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Am I missing some sort of urban challenge to disseminate outrageous definitions of phrases to the general public?



Thought that was pretty much the whole point of Urban 75 to be honest!


----------



## BigTom (Nov 28, 2015)

If there's anything more enjoyable in fallout 4 than blowing the leg off a legendary ghoul and wandering up to it scrabbling trying to attack you, whilst you slowly line up your shotgun and give it both barrels in the face, I don't want to know about it.
I also had one without a head or arms try to attack me 
awesome game.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

BigTom said:


> If there's anything more enjoyable in fallout 4 than blowing the leg off a legendary ghoul and wandering up to it scrabbling trying to attack you, whilst you slowly line up your shotgun and give it both barrels in the face, I don't want to know about it.
> I also had one without a head or arms try to attack me
> awesome game.



I still haven't found "The Broadsider" which keeps coming up for mention in my loading screens - telling me that shooting people at close range with a portable naval cannon is fun.  I imagine it is, but I haven't come across it yet


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2015)

the fuck have I done >_<


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2015)

Crispy said:


> the fuck have I done >_<
> 
> View attachment 80145



"One of us, one of us"

...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 28, 2015)

Crispy said:


> the fuck have I done >_<
> 
> View attachment 80145



I bought a PS4 just to play it


----------



## 8den (Nov 28, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I bought a PS4 just to play it



Me too. I traded in all my PS3 games yesterday for dying light and the last of us remastered


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 28, 2015)

I really don't know which faction to side for. I feel like I don't know enough about them to choose which one is best...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 28, 2015)

Chemical needs said:


> I really don't know which faction to side for. I feel like I don't know enough about them to choose which one is best...



If i'm to be honest from a philosophical point of view none of them tickle my fancy.


Spoiler



1. The minutemen want nothing more than to get by, protect themselves from raiders through communal power. Not really aspirational other than concern over basic living conditions. Quite boring. Hippehs with guns!
2, The Railroad have this idea that synths are just as alive as humans. If we grant them this then want they do is abhorrent. They take synths that have become self aware and wipe their memories. So rather than being self aware AI beings they become fake simulations of humans. IMO they are killing synths by enslaving their bodies into false lives. Self rightous radicals. 
3. BOS They battle the corruption of technology by embracing that corruption to their own bosoms. Sounds to me like a hypocritical excuse to gather power. Power they won't give up when they have it all. They also can't accept that the world is now a place of mutation and want to ethnically cleanse it. Nazis.
4. The Institute - Claim they are working to help mankind but once again its talk of a genetically pure mankind they seek and one that will live in a hollow earth forsaking the surface dwellers (treated pretty much as cattle). They sociopathically don't care who they hurt to achieve their ends as their self superiority justifies their means. Oh and they are incredibly materialistic. So concerned about their property. Morlocks.



I guess minutemen are the best of a bad bunch. Just a shame they are so boring.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2015)

Paladin Danse "You're a soldier now,  so no more mercenary work.  You follow orders and we have a strict ethical code.  You do what we say." 

You "You're funny.  I'm off to get some desk fans. See you later. Um..  I mean yes sir."


----------



## Bingo (Nov 29, 2015)

8den said:


> Lord there is a character called Pickmans too?
> 
> Gotmits sloppy seconds, over sexed ghouls & now this



Its a Lovecraft reference


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2015)

Very first civilian I meet and she's embedded in her kitchen table up to her waist. Never change, Bethesda


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

Bingo said:


> Its a Lovecraft reference



There is a user here called Pickmans model and I don't fancy him


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Very first civilian I meet and she's embedded in her kitchen table up to her waist. Never change, Bethesda


 That's not a bug that's a sly reference to the bed sitting room...


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

I got to idolised by Piper but failed my charisma check and she just sees me as a friend. I am actually upset. What the fuck does she see in Gromit? I've dumped her and gone off with Cait, but I don't think this is a healthy relationship. I'm doing too much buffout and med x . . I think this is becoming a co dependent thing.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2015)

Piper is entirely over-animated for chilled Sunday morning gameplay


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 29, 2015)

Piper is easy, even with my 1 star charisma shes all over me.


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Piper is easy, even with my 1 star charisma shes all over me.



Oh don't rub it in...

Anyway I've decided my character is grieving for his wife.


----------



## Bingo (Nov 29, 2015)

8den said:


> There is a user here called Pickmans model and I don't fancy him



Yes I know. I have him on ignore =D. Pickman's model was a short story by HP Lovecraft about a ghoul. Hence name of ghoul-slaying weapon!


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's a few screenshots I've taken of slightly unusual things...
Brahmin in my bed:
 
FEV Man?:
 

A settler chilling with a dead feral ghoul (is there a way to clean up dead bodies?!):
 

And finally, after completing the associated quest some days before, I return to the spot where I helped steal drugs and money, and a dead Trish talks at me!!:


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

Bingo said:


> Yes I know. I have him on ignore =D. Pickman's model was a short story by HP Lovecraft about a ghoul. Hence name of ghoul-slaying weapon!



There's a ghoul slaying gun?


----------



## Bingo (Nov 29, 2015)

PIckman's Knife apparently?


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 29, 2015)

8den said:


> There's a ghoul slaying gun?



I found a sniper that does 50% more damage to ghouls. Has come in very handy.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 29, 2015)

That .50 rifle I found is too good. Increased accuracy and lower vats cost means that I'm dispatching most things in 3 shots or less, leaving a trail of headless corpses in my wake.  

I read that MacReadie's perk is bugged, and basically breaks the game by making all head shots too easy irrespective of range, so I've switched to the Minute man bloke.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I read that MacReadie's perk is bugged, and basically breaks the game by making all head shots too easy irrespective of range, so I've switched to the Minute man bloke.


It's supposed to add 20% to head shots but yeah like you say I have 95% chance to hit the head just so long as they are in VATS range. Often with x2 sneak bonus.


----------



## Cid (Nov 29, 2015)

Weird... did a quest which ended with checking out a terminal. Pretty normal stuff... Did it, then thought 'ah, I'll just reload and get lover's thingy perk'. And dropped 30xp. Checked again; with lovers thing 291 xp, without 321 xp. Figures probably not exact, but lovers thing caused an xp drop.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2015)

How do you kill a glowing one?  I'm presuming that lasers aren't a good idea.


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

tommers said:


> How do you kill a glowing one?  I'm presuming that lasers aren't a good idea.



any weapon can kill a glowing one but I find shotguns are the go to weapons against ghouls low DM


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 29, 2015)

I've got a combat shotgun that does 91 damage now, with a decent rate of fire and quick reload. But I do love Pickman's Knife for ghouls, even glowing ones. They come at you so fast, and the knife will slice their limbs right off, meaning they can't do any damage, even if you haven't killed them yet. More reliable at getting rid of limbs than shooting arms and legs in VATS.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

I want this knife. 



Spoiler



i was about to start the freedom trail quest by following the tourbot when out of fucking no where this immense supermutant called swan attacked. He killed the bot scuppering the quest and I also suspect it's mucked up another quest classic fallout


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 30, 2015)

You may have seen a post I made earlier about Super Mutants being the only things I have any fear of. Add Glowing Ones to that list. I can dispatch them pretty easily, but man, they freak the SHIT out of me.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2015)

8den said:


> I want this knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It hasn't ruined any quest, the bot is just there for flavour, he doesn't take you anywhere or do anything.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2015)

How to get even more creative with the building tools (if you're on PC).


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Cheers Epona. Imagine it'll be tougher to start the freedom quest.





Private Storm said:


> You may have seen a post I made earlier about Super Mutants being the only things I have any fear of. Add Glowing Ones to that list. I can dispatch them pretty easily, but man, they freak the SHIT out of me.




Nah get mirlurker hunter or some deathclaws I've got an institute rifle that does 50% damage against creatures, I've found a mirelurker nest and I want to put some points into science upgrade the rifle and head back there and make some mirelurker chowder.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm no longer scared of supermutants (suiciders aside). Glowing Ones... well, I certainly don't relish bumping into them. But I'm still terrified of deathclaws.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2015)

It's pretty much a given that if you go in the Common you'll be attacked by Swan. It's 99% certain it's expected to happen at the beginning of that quest, so it hasn't fucked anything up, it's a semi-non-scripted-but-expected-event.

He's a behemoth, btw.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Cheers Epona. Imagine it'll be tougher to start the freedom quest.



Not at all, he has nothing to do with the quest whatsoever.  He just pootles over to you and gives you a history lesson, then pootles back to his pod.  That's it.  (Hint - for the quest, follow the red line on the ground).


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's pretty much a given that if you go in the Common you'll be attacked by Swan. It's 99% certain it's expected to happen at the beginning of that quest, so it hasn't fucked anything up, it's a semi-non-scripted-but-expected-event.
> 
> He's a behemoth, btw.



He wasnt that hard. Just ducked down an alley let cait soak up the damage and finish it off. Found Goodneighbour it seems like a Cait kind of town.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm no longer scared of supermutants (suiciders aside). Glowing Ones... well, I certainly don't relish bumping into them. But I'm still terrified of deathclaws.



Yeah I'm getting flashbacks to the irradiated Deathclaws the last NV dlc. Nothing killed them.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Nah get a mirlurker hunter or some deathclaws.



I haven't had the pleasure as of yet. Bumped difficulty up to very hard and it's taking a toll on my stimpack and ammo reserves. Not sure I want to meet these suckers, but thanks for the warning.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2015)

Weird.  I emptied a whole magazine from that BoS laser rifle into him,  did fuck all.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 30, 2015)

tommers said:


> How do you kill a glowing one?  I'm presuming that lasers aren't a good idea.


Why not? Shoot a leg off, and run round and bludgeon it to death.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Why not? Shoot a leg off, and run round and bludgeon it to death.



Could have just been unlucky. I was convince my sniper rifle was shit for a while. 

I'm now all about the mods. The amount of leather you need for make some mods is nuts. I'll be killing raiders for weeks...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2015)

lost about 12 hours to this at the weekend , stumbled across goodneighbor and the mind place ,did all the silver shroud stuff, the museum of witchcraft and a bit around south boston.

I have finally ( at level 30 ) gone to Diamond city and met piper, will take her around in a bit but sticking with Nick Valentine for the moment


----------



## Enviro (Nov 30, 2015)

tommers said:


> Weird.  I emptied a whole magazine from that BoS laser rifle into him,  did fuck all.



I used 5/6 mini nukes and a few shots from the BoS laser rifle to finish him off. I've since read that he's quite vulnerable to frag grenades


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 30, 2015)

Wishing I'd understood more about the poibts before I created my character. Although not enough to restart the game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2015)

yeah thats what i was thinking about my perks but ive kinda fluked it


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Enviro said:


> I used 5/6 mini nukes and a few shots from the BoS laser rifle to finish him off. I've since read that he's quite vulnerable to frag grenades



Is this swan the behemoth?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 30, 2015)

Used 1500 rounds with the minigun to kill 2 deathclaws, one legendary and one alpha.  A record in amo consumption with that weapon for me, I think they made it weaker than before. Just how many HP do those beasts have?

Im at a stage where the main story seems to be forcing me to side with one of the factions, wonder if its possible to do without them.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 30, 2015)

Looking forward to meeting Swan.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Wishing I'd understood more about the poibts before I created my character. Although not enough to restart the game.



Yeah I'm sort of kid in a candy shop kinda vibe. I want lots but keep going for the crafting perks. Maybe with more discipline I could try a different build


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Used 1500 rounds with the minigun to kill 2 deathclaws, one legendary and one alpha.  A record in amo consumption with that weapon for me, I think they made it weaker than before. Just how many HP do those beasts have?
> 
> Im at a stage where the main story seems to be forcing me to side with one of the factions, wonder if its possible to do without them.



If it's like NV you need to pick a team. Invariably pissing off one faction of another.


----------



## Enviro (Nov 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Is this swan the behemoth?



I think so, yes, but he's not as big as a proper behemoth.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Yeah I'm sort of kid in a candy shop kinda vibe. I want lots but keep going for the crafting perks. Maybe with more discipline I could try a different build



I made a character with shit loads of strength. Now I'm interested in settlements and crafting, whereas to fit my character I should really be putting them into damage and the like. 

Still that's the joy of the game I think. I can catch up on them later.


----------



## moon (Nov 30, 2015)

I spent a fair amount of time in the game yesterday, I got to level 9 and am currently looking for Kellogg with Valentine.
I'm not sure if post-apocalyptic shooters are my thing but I'll run with it for a bit longer.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 30, 2015)

One thing that now bugs me is:

Where's the flipping footware.  Does no-one wear shoes/boots/etc? The wasteland doesn't seem to be a place that people would willingly run through barefoot.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> One thing that now bugs me is:
> 
> Where's the flipping footware.  Does no-one wear shoes/boots/etc? The wasteland doesn't seem to be a place that people would willingly run through barefoot.



Good point Epona is never going to find shoes to match her dress.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I made a character with shit loads of strength. Now I'm interested in settlements and crafting, whereas to fit my character I should really be putting them into damage and the like.



The settlement building thing just unlocked for me and dug its hooks in deep (I shoulda known)

I went for a stealthy and agile asshole, so only 2 CHR. Now I find out I need 6 CHR for the perk that lets me build anything useful


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2015)

On the upside, my sunglasses look great with my haircut.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The settlement building thing just unlocked for me and dug its hooks in deep (I shoulda known)
> 
> I went for a stealthy and agile asshole, so only 2 CHR. Now I find out I need 6 CHR for the perk that lets me build anything useful



Fucking hell Urbanz seem to like playing dickheads my charisma six character sounds like a suave motherfucker next to you guys.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm loving the chinese serrated sword - up the melee perks and its pretty lethal


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 30, 2015)

My 6 Chr character is a suave mofo*




*suaveness dependant on wig, and slacks obviously. Because that's 9 Chr with em on.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 30, 2015)

My 1 Chr character has to put on a dress, wig, sunglasses and pop a Mentats just to have a conversation option. 

The upside is with strength of 9 when the persuasion fails the opponent is just a steaming pile of gore on the floor.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> My 6 Chr character is a suave mofo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey with the +3 charisma suit I got on I could talk my way into a nuns knickers.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 30, 2015)

Fallout 4 and Skyrim Might Be In The Same Universe

I'll just leave that there...


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Cait is doing my nut in. Tempted to dump her. 

I miss Piper she'd call me "blue..."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2015)

On the subject of charisma, if you want to game the system just keep reloading - it's based on the roll of a dice, effectively, so if at first you don't succeed...



Spoiler



I did this to save Kent, no way I was letting him die


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2015)

My bloke just cleared out a mole rat tunnel whilst wearing a rather fetching green dress.  All of a sudden I'm warming to this game a bit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Fallout 4 and Skyrim Might Be In The Same Universe
> 
> I'll just leave that there...



That's brilliant.

I get grumpy at the constant use of the term 'easter egg' these days though. Used to be an easter egg was something the ordinary user wouldn't find, they were difficult to come by or notice, you had to work to find them. These days anything is called an easter egg if it vaguely relates to something outside the game universe. 

It's like using the term 'life hack' for stuff that is used exactly as it's intended to be used, rather than for actually 'hacking' something to do something else.

People, eh?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Cait is doing my nut in. Tempted to dump her.
> 
> I miss Piper she'd call me "blue..."



I got rid of Cait after about five minutes. Way too annoying. 

Currently wandering round with Nick Valentine after Strong kept disapproving of my lockpicking habit.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 30, 2015)

Oops DP.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2015)

Just joined the BoS so I could get access to their stuff. Decided to try taking Danse around for a bit. GOD he's so annoying. They're all annoying. Stop commenting when I pick shit up. You don't want me to pick shit up, then you can fight everything on your own because I won't have any fucking weapons or ammo. Dickface.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm destined to not see any of the companions' content. Ever.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2015)

And I took Danse back to Sanctuary with me because I needed to drop stuff off and get stuff from Dogmeat. Then I decided to do some settlement building. When I do that when Dogmeat is following me, he just tends to wander off a bit, he never gets in the way. Danse was in my fucking face all the fucking time. FUCK OFF.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2015)

There was a gamer article on things you need to know about Fallout.

One of them was saying that Dogmeat should be gotten rid of as soon as possible as the other companions are better: Better in combat and give perks.

There was no place for me to comment that once you have the a few companion perks then Dogmeat is better.

He doesn't stand in front of you as you about to take the shot.
He doesn't steal XP by killing enemies. Yeah you heard me, i don't want companions killing things, thats my job.
He allows you to have the lone companion perk and still act as a mule for you (although this may be a bug according to some loading screen text i read about this perk, which suggests you aren't sposed to get it if you have a dog, the original intention and they forgot to change this text when they changed their mind?).


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Cait is doing my nut in. Tempted to dump her.
> 
> I miss Piper she'd call me "blue..."



I really really dislike Cait.



Spoiler



I picked her up, took her back to my home in Diamond City, and just drank/took drugs in front of her to increase her relationship with me until she gave me her quest - which is a really stupid quest, I got addicted to stuff to impress her and just took an addictol, oh no that's not good enough to sort her out is it


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh I made the mistake of completing the main quest. Most of my other quests vanished into the ether, the big finish i was expecting didn't happen and now i dunno if I can be bothered looking around the wasteland any longer.

Although this may also be a good thing as i do have real life shit i should be doing and wasn't because of this game.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> *Just joined the BoS so I could get access to their stuff*. Decided to try taking Danse around for a bit. GOD he's so annoying. They're all annoying. Stop commenting when I pick shit up. You don't want me to pick shit up, then you can fight everything on your own because I won't have any fucking weapons or ammo. Dickface.



They do have the best toys.

Can't imagine what it must be like to be in a relationship with Danse - I bet he makes you call him 'sir' in bed and refuses to take off his power armour.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Fallout 4 and Skyrim Might Be In The Same Universe
> 
> I'll just leave that there...





Spoiler



This has really no basis, but I've always had it in my head that since Bethesda took over the Fallout franchise (which happened in 2004, even though FO3 wasn't made/released until after Oblivion), they've been supposed to be somehow in the same universe - whether parallel dimensions or different planets in the same universe.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 1, 2015)

I was just doing the 'kill the disturbingly pink ghouls in a school' settlement mission, and walked out of the school and watched a vertibird get shot down.  So, obviously I went to see what I could scavenge, and there was a lone gunner with a plasma pistol also presumably scavenging.   

I hope that wasn't scripted, but a random event.  But I suspect it was,


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I was just doing the 'kill the disturbingly pink ghouls in a school' settlement mission, and walked out of the school and watched a vertibird get shot down.  So, obviously I went to see what I could scavenge, and there was a lone gunner with a plasma pistol also presumably scavenging.
> 
> I hope that wasn't scripted, but a random event.  But I suspect it was,



I've seen plenty of whirlybirds shot down. One time i went to have a look there was nothing to scavenge and no one else around so I'm guessing not scripted.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 1, 2015)

It was a first for me.  i only wish it had happened at night.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah, they seem to get shot down quite a bit around Boston for me.


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2015)

I love the fact that I can use them like a fucking armed taxi service - too much fun


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2015)

What weapons do people favour, for normal getting about and boss fights?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2015)

D'wards said:


> What weapons do people favour, for normal getting about and boss fights?


The Overseer's Guardian is over powered. 

If you don't want to bust the game by making it too easy avoid this weapon. 

It's pretty much the only weapon I used once I got it. I never seemed to run out of ammo for it either.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 1, 2015)

Up Close, fully upgraded combat shotgun. 
Medium distance, Righteous Authority * lazer or combat rifle.
Long range, Instigating sniper rifle with tactical tracking scope.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm only level 8, so nothing impressive. My dpad one-tap left and right weapons are a hardened, scoped sniper rifle with extended magazine called "I See You" and a hardened combat shotgun with extended magazine called "Boom Stick"

Crispy doesn't do medium range 

10mm pistol for annoying radroaches etc.


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

D'wards said:


> What weapons do people favour, for normal getting about and boss fights?



Silenced advanced 10mm, 50 cal sniper, armour piercing assault rifle, and heavily modified combat shotgun with a quick release drum.  With my companion carrying a triple barrelled missile launcher fat man and cyrolater for the big boys

I just got to level 3 gun nut, can you tell?


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a 10mm that I've upgraded and I use that for most things - can 1-shot ordinary mobs, but the fast rate of fire means that if the first shot doesn't do it, they are either dead or struggling on the ground sans-legs before they reach me.

Kremvh's Tooth (a unique machete) for if anything makes it close to me

Quad-barrelled missile launcher for deathclaws, mirelurk queens, behemoths etc.

Frag grenades and molotov cocktails also.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 1, 2015)

I have too many weapons that I insist on carrying around and I need to offload a couple. I have sniper rifle that does 50% extra dmg to ghouls (i.e. 1 shot kills), one semi-auto rifle that does 50% extra dmg to mutants, the laser that does 50% extra dmg to humans, the righteous authority (for when I want to do crits), a shotty for close up encounters (20% extra chance to blow off their legs)....plus a triple barreled missile launcher, a pistol, a sniper that fires two bullets per shot (apparently, the animation doesn't seem to show it) and a sub-machine gun, mainly to burn through the tonnes of ammo I have for it. 

Recently picked up a companion after roaming with Dogmeat for a while, so lost the extra carrying capacity you get from the Lone Wanderer perk, so almost always have  a full inventory after just a few firefights. Need to sort my life out.


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh and I've worked out what it is that makes grenades more useful in this game and it's not just physics - it's that in previous games you had to equip them _instead_ of a weapon, so you were either an explosives bod or not - in this game you can equip them as well as another weapon without having to switch between the two, so they are useful as a back-up/in between firing your gun strategy.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2015)

I must admit, i'm loving the game but when i read this thread i'm a little overwhelmed. Its a well complicated game, innit - so much depth to it. Probably more than any other game i've ever played.

My ps4 name is Thunderponce if anyone wants to add me up by the way (although could you please indicate here what your username is if you do, thanks)


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

Artimus_foul I'll add you later. 

And yes it is daunting. I keep coming to locations and groups I've never heard anyone mention like the weird club in Goodneighbour. 

Fucking hell and there's years of dlc to come


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2015)

Im level 18 so not that far, but am loving the Chinese Officer's serrated sword at the mo - i like chopping mofos down with it, and it can handle most average foes too, with one chop or two with the ole VATS. Good for pesky huge insects too


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

Whoa you keep the lone wanderer perk even if you have dog meat? Why didn't anyone tell me?


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh I set up my first trading post but I can't buy or sell anything? Ideas


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2015)

8den said:


> Oh I set up my first trading post but I can't buy or sell anything? Ideas



What do you mean by trading post?  If you mean a store, you have to allocate a settler to it.
If you mean a supply route, they are not used for buying and selling.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 1, 2015)

10 mm hardened pistol
military hardened sniper rifle
combat rifle
some kind of scoped plasma rifle

and my companion has my missile launcher / fatboy


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

Epona said:


> What do you mean by trading post?  If you mean a store, you have to allocate a settler to it.
> If you mean a supply route, they are not used for buying and selling.



A store. There's a settler assigned but I can't buy anything (if I try and trade I get his personal belongings)


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2015)

8den said:


> A store. There's a settler assigned but I can't buy anything (if I try and trade I get his personal belongings)



Hold on, I am going to go into my game where I had stores set up and see what happens... (as I kept and junked pretty much everything I didn't pay much attention to bartering with them as by the time I had stores I was pretty self-sufficient).


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2015)

OK 8den - I went back to a save from my last game where I had stores set up, they had been set up for a while and when talking to the settler manning the store they have 2 trading options in dialogue, 1 for trade and 1 for barter - trade is stuff from their own inventory, and barter is stuff from the store.  They seem to each have around 600-700 caps when selecting 'barter' to buy stuff (this is for the lowest level of store, and I hadn't taken the perk to invest in stores so this was their base cash), and they sell stuff relevant to the type of store (food, chems, clothing etc. and the medic also offers cure options via dialogue).

Could be you just have to leave them for a few days to get set up? but they seem to be working OK for me.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 1, 2015)

D'wards said:


> What weapons do people favour, for normal getting about and boss fights?



.308 exploding ammo assualt rife, with VATS reduction combat shotgun in reserve, and a .45 plasma infused assault rifle just in case. I also have a silenced 10mm pistol in case there's a sneak mission, and both a .308 and .50 cal sniper rifle. I've also got a 2mm gauss rifle I haven't used yet but looks awesome, and a laser rifle. I have pickman's knife in case I run out of guns/ammo . Oh and I've got Ashmaker (minigun), a +50% damage against bugs and mirelurks missile launcher, an irradiated flamer and a mini nuke launcher which has something special but I can't remember what. I've only just made myself sell my 5.56mm assault rifle and gamma radiation gun, I got rid of my .38 and .44 pistols a little while ago when I decided to whack all the rifle perks on. I'm a bit of a gun hoarder, I'm still waiting for a plasma weapon, I know I picked one up but I think I must have accidentally sold or scrapped it.

So now with 4/5 rifle perks, and MacReady's game breaking companion perk I'm enjoying myself hugely one shot headshotting legendary ghouls, raiders, animals - pretty much everything bar the harder supermutants gets their head gone in one  I know lots of people wouldn't like this but I'm going to enjoy it until bethesda fix it so it works like it should (+20% to VATS headshot chance, not set it to 95% at any distance).

I've also got 3 perks in each of gun, armour and science so I can mod my shit to the max. Type E t60 power armour, with extra carrying capacity for all my weapons of course  (actually I keep the flamer, minigun and nuke launcher on my companion)



8den said:


> A store. There's a settler assigned but I can't buy anything (if I try and trade I get his personal belongings)



What Epona says, press down for the barter option rather than left for trade. I've found that if you assign a named settler to the trade store you have to cycle through their stock dialogue before you get to the selection menu. Also, I built a level 1 trader store, and then later built a level 3 trader store (hoping it'd have shipments of junk for me) and they shared the same inventory - but the level 1 and level 3 weapons stores I'd built have separate inventories. The (named) settler I'd assigned to the level 1 weapon store is never there but if I talk to her elsewhere I can buy stuff from her. There's definitely some odd stuff going in with the stores.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 1, 2015)

If you have trading posts, make sure to keep checking in your workshop - you'll find caps in there every now and then.


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2015)

BigTom said:


> .
> What Epona says, press down for the barter option rather than left for trade. I've found that if you assign a named settler to the trade store you have to cycle through their stock dialogue before you get to the selection menu. Also, I built a level 1 trader store, and then later built a level 3 trader store (hoping it'd have shipments of junk for me) and they shared the same inventory - but the level 1 and level 3 weapons stores I'd built have separate inventories. The (named) settler I'd assigned to the level 1 weapon store is never there but if I talk to her elsewhere I can buy stuff from her. There's definitely some odd stuff going in with the stores.



The other thing with named settlers is that some have a sort of trading perk thing going on (which is never mentioned in game) and if allocated to a 3rd tier store, will automatically make it become a 4th tier store (that cannot be built) with special items for sale.  



Spoiler



The Vault-Tec salesman is one of those with the ability to do this.


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

Okay I'll try again tonight thanks guys


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

Epona said:


> The other thing with named settlers is that some have a sort of trading perk thing going on (which is never mentioned in game) and if allocated to a 3rd tier store, will automatically make it become a 4th tier store (that cannot be built) with special items for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool I just found him. Cait had a right moan when I sent him to sanctuary. I want to get her perk and then kick her to touch.


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2015)

8den said:


> Cool I just found him. Cait had a right moan when I sent him to sanctuary. I want to get her perk and then kick her to touch.



Cait spoilers:


Spoiler



If you haven't done her personal quest yet, then she likes it when you drink in front of her, take chems (although this isn't consistent and probably not worth wasting chems on), or get addicted - do this somewhere where none of your friends who are actually concerned about your wellbeing can see you and object (Home Plate is a good location) then load up on alcohol - spirits or wine, beer is not strong enough to impress the mal-adjusted little fuckwit  - then walk up to her, drink a bottle, sleep for 2 hours (the effects of the previous one have to have worn off before you can "impress" her some more), rinse and repeat until she wants to talk to you (don't forget to pay attention to any time-sensitive quests or settlement defence).  Eventually she'll give you her personal quest.  After you've done that that she doesn't like you drinking or taking chems (nothing like a puritanical convert) but a few picked locks should get her to max relationship level and award her perk - then you can ditch her for someone you actually like.


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

No she's warming to me we are "mates" now. A couple of morally dubious quests around Goodneighbour should see me right. 

Not sleeping with her though. I Wouldn't touch her with Gromits.*


* I am still suprisingly miffed about Piper.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 1, 2015)

Epona said:


> The other thing with named settlers is that some have a sort of trading perk thing going on (which is never mentioned in game) and if allocated to a 3rd tier store, will automatically make it become a 4th tier store (that cannot be built) with special items for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I read that and assigned the one you've named to the weapons stand, so maybe that's why it's different to the trader stands one of which is a named settler, the other is just a settler.


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

AAAAARGH I found the best gun on a legendary radroach a 10mm pistol that does double damage if the target is caught by surprise. I was so busy thinking about the carnage I could reap with it, I didn't save, got killed by a booby trap and when I reloaded it turned into a a 50% chance to cause stagger. Useless...


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Also nope my settlers manning my shops & I can't use the shops as shops


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 2, 2015)

8den said:


> Also nope my settlers manning my shops I can't use the shops as shops



What time of day are you doing it? They are only open during shop hours


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

There is a fucker behind the counter. 

Also you're manning a glorified lemonade stand in the midst of a ruined suburb in a desolate wasteland but you still operate Sunday trading hours?


----------



## Enviro (Dec 2, 2015)

I got confused by this when they were standing at the counter outside of opening hours and wouldn't barter with me.

Seriously? They spend all day at the bloody place and then when the shop closes they can't think of anything better to do than just continue standing there?!


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 2, 2015)

8den said:


> There is a fucker behind the counter.
> 
> Also you're manning a glorified lemonade stand in the midst of a ruined suburb in a desolate wasteland but you still operate Sunday trading hours?



You have to have some semblance of civilization, or else all is lost. At least they don't close in the afternoons like pubs used to.


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Also can you only assign the valt tec sales man to level 3 stores?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 2, 2015)

8den said:


> Also can you only assign the valt tec sales man to level 3 stores?



If you want access to his special stock you need him to be in a lvl 3 general store but you can assign him to any store and he'll sell like any old settler.


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Gromit said:


> If you want access to his special stock you need him to be in a lvl 3 general store but you can assign him to any store and he'll sell like any old settler.



He won't do it for me the lazy bastard.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> What time of day are you doing it? They are only open during shop hours



Last bastards I got days without sleep and only stop when I remember the xp bonus. I'm constantly on the move seeking new opportunities and new adventures. I provide beds a roof over their heads crops. 

Filthy labour voting scroungers. Some of them aren't even human. Bloody ghouls.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2015)

You gain XP for sleeping?


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> You gain XP for sleeping?



Sleep for more than two hours you are "well rested" and get +10% to all earned XP for the next 12hrs. 

Sleep with a companion you are shagging and it's even more


----------



## BigTom (Dec 2, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> You gain XP for sleeping?



if you sleep in a bed that you own (eg: any settlement bed, any hotel you pay for) then you get the "well rested" bonus which adds to an XP you gain for a limited period of time after sleeping, I think it's about 10%, I know that making jet or some food or something like that went from 12xp to 14xp anyway.


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

That legendary gun thing has pissed me off more than Gromit shagging Piper. 

Tonight I'm questing to the Vault to get post apocalyptic bostons answer to Amy Winehouse off my back.


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh and my shops now work


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2015)

Jesus. On a mission to kill some ghouls and have to take out a glowing one. My firepower is seriously lacking!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 2, 2015)

Glowing ghouls Pah!
Deathclaws Pah!

Glowing deathclaw! Are you fooking serious?!


----------



## Cid (Dec 2, 2015)

8den said:


> That legendary gun thing has pissed me off more than Gromit shagging Piper.
> 
> Tonight I'm questing to the Vault to get post apocalyptic bostons answer to Amy Winehouse off my back.



I've worked it out; Gromit was just bullshitting as usual. Of course he's 'shagged Piper', probably in a threesome with Cait after he'd killed two legendary deathclaws using only his bare hands.


----------



## Cid (Dec 2, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Glowing ghouls Pah!
> Deathclaws Pah!
> 
> Glowing deathclaw! Are you fooking serious?!



Spolier!


----------



## moon (Dec 2, 2015)

Walking down a corridor at work I saw a medical case hanging on the wall, my eyes pinged and my heart raced a bit at the thought of stimpaks, jet, rad away etc etc.. Lol
Looking at my desk fan didn't have quite as much of an affect though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm level 8 and have fuck all ammo!


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm level 8 and have fuck all ammo!



Take the ammo finder perk.


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Cid said:


> Spolier!



met one just now


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

8den said:


> met one just now




Glowing deathclaws, the answer to the question "why am I lugging all those mines about again?"


----------



## Gromit (Dec 2, 2015)

Cid said:


> I've worked it out; Gromit was just bullshitting as usual. Of course he's 'shagged Piper', probably in a threesome with Cait after he'd killed two legendary deathclaws using only his bare hands.


Fictional computer generated girls love a bad boy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2015)

I hear there are chameleon deathclaws. Think about that. Invisible deathclaws.

I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Fictional computer generated girls love a bad boy.



You're confused and equating crap with bad again


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hear there are chameleon deathclaws. Think about that. Invisible deathclaws.
> 
> I haven't seen one yet.



I met a boss that went invisible. Just keep seeing this shimmer running across the screen, zapping the crap out of me. Most disconcerting.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> I met a boss that went invisible. Just keep seeing this shimmer running across the screen, zapping the crap out of me. Most disconcerting.



Dog meat is good for them. He jumps up and grabs them so you know roughly where they are.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2015)

Another reason all other companions are shit when compared to the cute lil pup.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Another reason all other companions are shit when compared to the cute lil pup.



Also he looks fetching in a bandanna and he plays with a teddy if you give it to him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2015)

He plays with a teddy even if you don't. He has a hidden, invisible teddy in his inventory.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Invisible deathclaws.
> 
> I haven't seen one yet.



They must be real then!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> They must be real then!



Its like "Ask a ninja". Have you ever seen a Ninja? No cause you'd be dead.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

So I've gotten over my lost pistol. I've found a legendary pipe revolver that does double damage if someone has full health. I've modded the shit out of it. It now takes 308 ammo is silenced and with a scope and stock. 

It means in a sneak attack Im doing 4x damage with a 308 ammo. It's pretty much a one shot take down. 

Can't understand why there's no ammo mods must be coming in a dlc


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> So I've gotten over my lost pistol. I've found a legendary pipe revolver that does double damage if someone has full health. I've modded the shit out of it. It now takes 308 ammo is silenced and with a scope and stock.
> 
> It means in a sneak attack Im doing 4x damage with a 308 ammo. It's pretty much a one shot take down.
> 
> Can't understand why there's no ammo mods must be coming in a dlc



Spike your bullets with Jet for a more entertaining fight


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Spike your bullets with Jet for a more entertaining fight



Say what now?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2015)

oops I mean Psycho.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Spike your bullets with Jet for a more entertaining fight


How would one do that?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2015)

D'wards said:


> How would one do that?


With the hypothetical





> Can't understand why there's no ammo mods must be coming in a dlc


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> With the hypothetical



So this isn't a real thing. Yknow I could have spent like fifteen minutes tonight at a crafting station trying to work out why this isn't working...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2015)

They should make it so you can reverse-pickpocket drugs like you can with grenades


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> They should make it so you can reverse-pickpocket drugs like you can with grenades



I'd forgotten you could do that. Must bump up stealth. 

It is better to give than receive.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

The handiest way to kill deathclaws in NV was to use a riot gun with beanbag ammo. It ignored DT and could knock them out. Then reverse pickpocket grenades onto them while they slept


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> The handiest way to kill deathclaws in NV was to use a riot gun with beanbag ammo. It ignored DT and could knock them out. Then reverse pickpocket grenades onto them while they slept


Never knew that... They do seem to sleep in F4 during the night, wonder if its possible to sneak up and kill one with melee weapons.
In other news, I have to go back a save or two as have got into a situation that requires power armor and heavy weapons.


----------



## Enviro (Dec 3, 2015)

All situations require power armour and heavy weapons


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> It is better to give than receive.



Piper disagrees. She loves receiving, in deserted schools, churches wherever. Give it to me, give it to me she screams.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 3, 2015)

Its amazing how games can take us all away to a land that bears so little resemblance to the real world.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Enviro said:


> All situations require power armour and heavy weapons



That's what Piper said.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler



There's a sentry bot just outside vault 95, I just had the most fun waking it up sending towards the gunners outside the vault. Marvellous


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2015)

Hahahaha fuck you sentry bot! You thought a level 9 pipsqueak in leather armour would be easy pickings didn't ya? Didn't reckon with my bag full of mines, my devastating shotgun, my performance enhancing drugs, my stimpak stash and a conveniently distracting pack of wandering raiders, did ya?

Fuck you!







2 fusion cores and tons of rare scrap GET.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2015)

I always seem to get to the bots after I've killed everything else 

Most memorable was inside the supermarket in Lexington. I went around it anti-clockwise and cleared out the whole place, only to find the protectron by the fucking door on my way out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Hahahaha fuck you sentry bot! You thought a level 9 pipsqueak in leather armour would be easy pickings didn't ya? Didn't reckon with my bag full of mines, my devastating shotgun, my performance enhancing drugs, my stimpak stash and a conveniently distracting pack of wandering raiders, did ya?
> 
> Fuck you!
> 
> ...



Your gun looks like my gun. It's my favourite gun. I will be updating it from .45 to .308 once I have the necessary perk. It's otherwise fully upgraded.


----------



## 8den (Dec 4, 2015)

I've started vaguely cheating after I clear a location I check the wiki to see if I've missed anything otherwise I'm never going to finish this game. But last night getting a sentry bot to charge and attack some gunners and their assaultrons was too much fun...


----------



## Enviro (Dec 4, 2015)

I've found a disappointing number of bobbleheads - only 3 I think, and one of those I may have accidentally read the location of it...


----------



## 8den (Dec 4, 2015)

Enviro said:


> I've found a disappointing number of bobbleheads - only 3 I think, and one of those I may have accidentally read the location of it...


 I've only found four. And one of them was, as I said, because I got lost in a location checked the wiki and realised I walked past it. Twice.


----------



## 8den (Dec 4, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Your gun looks like my gun. It's my favourite gun. I will be updating it from .45 to .308 once I have the necessary perk. It's otherwise fully upgraded.



My 308 pipe pistol which does double damage if the target is at full health is almost too powerful. Instant one shot kill on raiders gunners etc...


----------



## MooChild (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't mess with Trashcan Carla apparently....


----------



## 8den (Dec 4, 2015)

MooChild said:


> Don't mess with Trashcan Carla apparently....




That is fucking awesome. 

On kokatu a writer talks about coming across raiders having a bot race


----------



## MooChild (Dec 4, 2015)

8den said:


> That is fucking awesome.
> 
> On kokatu a writer talks about coming across raiders having a bot race



I found that bot race.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 4, 2015)

The bot race was one of my fav locations so far.



Spoiler



Sneak in and adjust the robots on the computer, otherwise that hopping assaultron "Iron Maden"is very tough to kill.


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> The bot race was one of my fav locations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Even better, set them to self destruct.  There is a countdown and it is hard to tell where they are going to blow up, but trust me when they blow up it is utterly glorious.  The first time I tried it, I mis-timed it and they blew up as they were on the bit of track right outside the house with the terminal - I think chunks of me probably landed in Sanctuary Hills.  Second attempt I got it right and took out half the raider camp in a glorious and messy chain of explosions... best thing ever.

You can also loot from one of the robots a holotape of the bugle calls to play from your PipBoy which is a nice touch  

Oh also the commentator's reaction over the loudspeakers when you start killing people is superb - it's one of my favourite locations in the game


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2015)

Spoiler



Found the alien blaster. Poor lil guy, sorry but I wanted your gun.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 6, 2015)

Enviro said:


> I've found a disappointing number of bobbleheads - only 3 I think, and one of those I may have accidentally read the location of it...


Same here, found about 3. Do they do anything special, then?


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 6, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Same here, found about 3. Do they do anything special, then?


They add one star to each of the powers that they correspond to.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 6, 2015)

One for each of the special stats and some for other things like better healing or more damage from explosives. I've managed 6 so far I think which is surprisingly high for me, but I'm deliberately avoiding collecting the charisma one until I've maxed out that stat through levelling up and get it to 11 for that extra settler.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 6, 2015)

I made friends with a deathclaw - returned her precious egg to her. I hope word spreads amongst the deathclaw fraternity that i'm a good guy.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2015)

I thought Strong would make a good companion. And he is, especially when wielding Grognak's Axe and carrying ALL THE JUNK. But he disapproves of my thievery. So I'm rolling with Cait, who gets happy every time I nick something or get high. If it wasn't for her accent, she'd be the perfect partner.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I thought Strong would make a good companion. And he is, especially when wielding Grognak's Axe and carrying ALL THE JUNK. But he disapproves of my thievery. So I'm rolling with Cait, who gets happy every time I nick something or get high. If it wasn't for her accent, she'd be the perfect partner.



Strong really doesn't like much at all, I found it very difficult to keep him even neutral to me.  I had to send him to a farflung settlement just in case he saw me getting into my power armour, which he dislikes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2015)

Mirelurk Kings.

WHAT THE FUCK ARE MIRELURK KINGS AND WHY WERE THERE THREE OF THEM?

T_T


----------



## 8den (Dec 6, 2015)

Someone has to bring the gold frankensense and bottle caps


----------



## 8den (Dec 6, 2015)

I like nick because I find hacking a lot harder in four. I rarely get more than three matches when I pick a word convinced there is a bug


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mirelurk Kings.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK ARE MIRELURK KINGS AND WHY WERE THERE THREE OF THEM?
> 
> T_T



Ah I think I know where you were, gave me a real fright that lot did.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2015)

8den said:


> I like nick because I find hacking a lot harder in four. I rarely get more than three matches when I pick a word convinced there is a bug



You know how to remove dud passwords, right?  (brackets are the key).  With 3 points in hacking, I can usually get it down to only 1 or 2 words left before I have to start picking words, which makes it a foregone conclusion that I will be successful every time, no matter the difficulty of the terminal.

It's actually easier in 4, because if you somehow fuck up it's only a 10 second lockout, rather than permanent.  So just use the brackets to remove duds right off the bat before making your first guess, don't worry about whether you need to leave it until later in the chance of resetting your try counter.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 6, 2015)

Whats best when you kill an enemy wearing power armour, but its too heavy to carry and get anywhere with this side of Christmas?


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Whats best when you kill an enemy wearing power armour, but its too heavy to carry and get anywhere with this side of Christmas?



Depends whether you need the power armour or not - the stuff that raiders wear is generally not great and may not be worth looting, if we are talking about really good stuff then put other shit from your inventory on the body that you can live with losing, take the power armour, fast travel to somewhere you can store it, then go straight back and hope the body is still where you left it with all the stuff you 'stored' in it.

EDIT: If you cannot bear to leave anything and have a lot of settlements, you may not have to stagger too far to a safe spot - so heave it all to your nearest settlement, go into the build menu and build a container and put junk in it so you are no longer encumbered and can fast travel, then travel back to your main base, dump stuff off, and head straight back to pick up the stuff you left behind.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Whats best when you kill an enemy wearing power armour, but its too heavy to carry and get anywhere with this side of Christmas?



Have your companion turn up in an empty frame and put the armour on said frame?


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2015)

I've three and a bit frames  I've got two near complete sets of 51b but both are missing arms. I've also got 30 plus the fusion cores. I think I should take them out more. so wandered over to the power armour cats for some missions. 

There's also the temp over encumbered solution buffout and booze will give +4 strength and the quickly fast travel home


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 7, 2015)

I *think* you can get the health of the power armour down to zero and then it weighs nothing. You can then repair it back at base.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 7, 2015)

Assaultrons are fun. Blow off their legs and just keep backing up as they pathetically crawl towards you, dodging their laser thing. 

In other news, my combat shotgun is amazeballs.


----------



## MooChild (Dec 7, 2015)

Cooked Radstag steaks give you +25 carry weight, as well as buffout etc


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 7, 2015)

MooChild said:


> Cooked Radstag steaks give you +25 carry weight, as well as buffout etc



I live on that stuff.


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2015)

MooChild said:


> Cooked Radstag steaks give you +25 carry weight, as well as buffout etc




Actual v good tips article in the guardian 12 more things in Fallout 4 they don't tell you, but advanced players need to know

Grenade vats suggestion is very clever. I've missed the Preston castle one. 

Also I can't find the flamer in the castle. Have an urge to go through a mirelurker nest because I had the little span shits. 

Incidentally literally just after I made my crack about mire lurker kings. I stumbled onto my first one. Fuckers soak up a lot of ammo before they die.


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> I live on that stuff.



Hmm I've got so many mutt chops I may grow a tail.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 7, 2015)

8den said:


> Incidentally literally just after I made my crack about mire lurker kings. I stumbled onto my first one. Fuckers soak up a lot of ammo before they die.



Yes, yes they do. And they move very fast. They seem to like to get up close (apart from the one that got stuck on the boat yesterday), so my 91 damage combat shotgun came in very handy.


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2015)

They also can stealth, which does not help one bit!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 7, 2015)

GLOWING DEATHCLAW!!!111!!


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> GLOWING DEATHCLAW!!!111!!



Never played the final NV expansion? Irradiated Deathclaws tougher than dried on wheatbix,


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 7, 2015)

Nope, never finished the main story, despite hundreds of hours sunk in.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 7, 2015)

11 base Charisma  +5 bonuses from clothing (which appears to be the maximum), now the question is, if I keep myself drunk on beer (+1 charisma) and high on grape mentats (+5 charisma) can I get up to 32 settlers in a settlement? Do the charisma bonuses for alcohol stack and should I get the party boy perk to stop me becoming an alcoholic or just embrace the lifestyle of the lush mayor of sanctuary hills, perma-wasted on booze and drugs?


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nope, never finished the main story, despite hundreds of hours sunk in.



Pfft lightweight


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2015)

BigTom said:


> 11 base Charisma  +5 bonuses from clothing (which appears to be the maximum), now the question is, if I keep myself drunk on beer (+1 charisma) and high on grape mentats (+5 charisma) can I get up to 32 settlers in a settlement? Do the charisma bonuses for alcohol stack and should I get the party boy perk to stop me becoming an alcoholic or just embrace the lifestyle of the lush mayor of sanctuary hills, perma-wasted on booze and drugs?



Yes, bonuses from gear and/or chems increase the number of settlers you can recruit.  When your biggest settlement has hit max population, put on your best party dress, hat, and fashionable glasses, power armour painted with vault-tec paint, pop those grape mentats, and switch that recruitment beacon on...


----------



## 8den (Dec 8, 2015)

Is it me or are the missions a little dull and less ambiguous than previous versions. Maybe it's because I've found myself doing minute men shit for the last few nights


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2015)

I found the hippie settlement. Love the robot. Spent last night doing the place up. Lots of crops, lots of defence.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2015)

I discovered the ship bit the other day , thought it was great . I'm quite impressed with the different bits, I spent hours missing the point and doing the minute men and the first brotherhood stuff, but levelled up loads then after actually going to diamond city it all changed again. I'm currently looking for the railway which I hope means there's a fair bit more to offer. Although I've found most places I go to I've already cleared lol


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm still only level 28 or 29. I don't know how I manage it tbh. Slowest leveller ever.

I've got both local leader perks now, need the caps collector ones for the emporiums. Also desperate for the later levels of science, gun nut and armorer for those last couple of mods I want to make. There were TWO legendary ghouls at the hippie coop, both yielded stuff that's pretty decent. Loved finding Thoreau's house on the lake (go in the gift shop). I need to go back to Vault 85 now I've sent the cat back home (unrealistic - what cat obeys orders?), but I want to start the Railroad stuff, and do some Minutemen quests since I've done nothing beyond put in the recruitment beacon at Starlight, which I've got set up as my trading post. I even built a shed for the brahmin I seem to have acquired.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ah railroad , not railway no wonder I'm getting lost doh


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm moving my main camp to Jamaica Plain (clearing the ghouls out of that place was fun!). I'll post up some pics of Casa Crispy later. I'm going to use the console to bump my charisma up to 6 cos quite frankly fuck putting 4 levels' worth into it just to be able to make crafting benches.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2015)

I've given in to the god of cheats, and toggle god mode whenever I'm building my settlements because it means unlimited materials, including food resources. I have a hard enough time getting all the materials I need for my endless gun and armour mods (I'm a hoarder, gotta upgrade 'em all) and I just want to enjoy settlement building... so I do!

If you find yourself running out of settlement build budget (i.e. the amount of stuff you're allowed to build there), drop a bunch of crap that you want to scrap (guns, armour) on the floor and scrap it from the workshop menu rather than the armour/weapons bench, and it'll take it off your size budget thinking you're scrapping settlement stuff. There's a mod to remove the limit on nexus but obviously that's just for PC.


----------



## 8den (Dec 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I found the hippie settlement. Love the robot. Spent last night doing the place up. Lots of crops, lots of defence.



How you reprogram the twat. I can't find his terminal ANYWHERE


----------



## Cid (Dec 8, 2015)

8den said:


> Is it me or are the missions a little dull and less ambiguous than previous versions. Maybe it's because I've found myself doing minute men shit for the last few nights



Yeah, the minutemen are particularly... worthy.


----------



## Cid (Dec 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've given in to the god of cheats, and toggle god mode whenever I'm building my settlements because it means unlimited materials, including food resources. I have a hard enough time getting all the materials I need for my endless gun and armour mods (I'm a hoarder, gotta upgrade 'em all) and I just want to enjoy settlement building... so I do!
> 
> If you find yourself running out of settlement build budget (i.e. the amount of stuff you're allowed to build there), drop a bunch of crap that you want to scrap (guns, armour) on the floor and scrap it from the workshop menu rather than the armour/weapons bench, and it'll take it off your size budget thinking you're scrapping settlement stuff. There's a mod to remove the limit on nexus but obviously that's just for PC.



There's a limit to the amount of stuff you can build in a settlement?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2015)

Cid said:


> There's a limit to the amount of stuff you can build in a settlement?



Yes and no. There is a cheat to get around the limit.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 8, 2015)

I've tried but I just cant get into this. I am a Borderlands addict. This seems *so* slow. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2015)

8den said:


> How you reprogram the twat. I can't find his terminal ANYWHERE



It's in the long shed in the middle on a metal cabinet. The long shed with massive signs all over it. The long shed with the workshop bench inside. The really obvious long shed


----------



## 8den (Dec 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's in the long shed in the middle on a metal cabinet. The long shed with massive signs all over it. The long shed with the workshop bench inside. The really obvious long shed



I LOOKED THERE. I swear if I go there and it's there I'm burning you as a witch


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2015)

Was it there?


----------



## 8den (Dec 8, 2015)

Software update. I am going there right after it loads.


----------



## 8den (Dec 8, 2015)

Big metal shed in the sunshine co-op with a chem lab and a workshop in it? Nope. Maybe I scrapped it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh dear. The cabinet was scrappable, so if you got rid of that presumably the terminal disappeared too. That happened at Red Rocket for me, I scrapped the desk and the terminal went with it. Thankfully I'd read it first


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 9, 2015)

OK, am going survival mode - still not feeling tested yet. Expect I shall be back shortly with badly singed tail between my legs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

Why does it take me forever to level up? I sleep regularly to get the bonus. I'm not doing many quests though, mostly exploring. I guess that's why. God there are so many perks I want.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2015)

How high is your intelligence ? Max that out to level up faster


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Why does it take me forever to level up? I sleep regularly to get the bonus. I'm not doing many quests though, mostly exploring. I guess that's why. God there are so many perks I want.



Yes. You get massive xp boosts from completely quests. If it's any consolation I'm on level 31.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

My intelligence is 6. I'm level 29 I think. Been playing for 5 days apparently


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

OMG LOOK WHAT I DID


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

This has got to be my favourite achievement to date.


----------



## Enviro (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been playing through again on survival.

Just managed to kill the queen mirelurk last night  I died a few times. Her acid is nasty


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2015)

finally level 36 , its taking a lot longer to level up now tho


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 9, 2015)

I found that a mere 5 bottlecap mines and about 5 shots of my laser rifle killed the Mirelurk matriarch. 

But, on another matter, how do you make antiseptic?  I've got all the ingredients to make about 8 refreshing drinks except for antiseptic.


----------



## Enviro (Dec 9, 2015)

You can get it from abraxo cleaner and toothpaste. 

And in shipments from certain sellers.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2015)

Turpentine is also antiseptic IIRC


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> This has got to be my favourite achievement to date.



Sorry Im the phone what's the achievement 

I picked up two legendary weapons last night a "mighty" missile launcher that does 25% extra damage (modded and renamed as the "MIGHTY MORPHEN MISSILE LAUNCHER") and a hunting rifle that shoots two bullets at once (modded to become a 50 cal sniper called "TWOOFER")

Of course to get all the adhesives to do this I had to travel to 3 farms last night so I basically spent 15 minutes making glue. 

I also had a dream last night about hackers hacking the PlayStation network and letting you buy rare junk for cheap. And in my dream I came on here to tell everyone. FFS.


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I found that a mere 5 bottlecap mines and about 5 shots of my laser rifle killed the Mirelurk matriarch.
> 
> But, on another matter, how do you make antiseptic?  I've got all the ingredients to make about 8 refreshing drinks except for antiseptic.



Tag antiseptic in the ingredients menu at the Chem station and anything with antiseptic will have a little magnifying glass icon when you go to pick it up


----------



## BigTom (Dec 9, 2015)

8den said:


> Tag antiseptic in the ingredients menu at the Chem station and anything with antiseptic will have a little magnifying glass icon when you go to pick it up



Also, if you have the second scrapper perk, stuff which is tagged for search gets highlighted as you are walking around, very useful, includes also highlighting containers with something you want in them.


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Marvellous now There's another fucking perk I want. [emoji34]


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2015)

Do you have to carry the bobbleheads with you to get the benefits?


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Do you have to carry the bobbleheads with you to get the benefits?



Nope. And you can even build a lovely display cabinet in your home to keep them in.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2015)

8den said:


> Nope. And you can even build a lovely display cabinet in your home to keep them in.


Ooh wonderful!

Do you buy ammo? I favour the .308 guns, but am out and its 8 bucks a bullet.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2015)

I played for hours and hours yesterday - I fell asleep in me chair for an hour at bedtime and woke up all groggy and weird and got in bed, in that mode when you are still 30% asleep  - I was then plagued by visions of running about in Fallout everytime I closed my eyes


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2015)

Also what do people do with all the sub-par guns you collect?

Also, if you store non-junk in your workbench is it accessible from all workbenches in different settlements? (weapons and armour)


----------



## Enviro (Dec 9, 2015)

I sell all my sub-par weapons.

Only if you have set up supply lines between the settlements you want the resources to be shared with.

<Sorry just re-read your question: No. Items are not accessible in other settlements with supply lines between them, but the resources are shared - i.e. non-junk items can be broken down for scrap from another workbench but you can't see them or remove them>


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2015)

Also, do you swap companians when you've done their personal missions? Got Cait clean and she's well into me, but just  freed a tame supermutant and wouldn't mind hanging about with him for a bit


----------



## Enviro (Dec 9, 2015)

You can only have one companion and it's up to you what you do with them. Once you've done their personal missions they will stay with you until you tell them to go somewhere or ask a different companion to join you.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2015)

Hmm, might make sweet sweet love to Cait then eff her off and get Supermutant in (isn't that bloody typical, right girls?!)


----------



## Enviro (Dec 9, 2015)

Enviro said:


> I sell all my sub-par weapons...



Though if you have the scrapper perks it may be more worthwhile to keep a few of them for the screws you can get from them.


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Ooh wonderful!
> 
> Do you buy ammo? I favour the .308 guns, but am out and its 8 bucks a bullet.



I do. My sniper is a 50 cal now so I've more 308. I use that to load up a unique pipe pistol (modded to take 308) it that does double damage if a target is at full health. It's a great weapon of 1st resort because it pretty much kills anything up to a gunner with one shot. 

But I still eat  thru 45 and shotgun shells. 


One thing I miss about NV is making ammo. You could collect spent casing and make your own ammo. There was a unique 44 magnum & if you loaded it with the right kind of ammo it was a deathclaw stopper.


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Enviro said:


> Though if you have the scrapper perks it may be more worthwhile to keep a few of them for the screws you can get from them.



Yeah I scrap weapons. You really don't get that much caps for anything smaller than heavy weapons.


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I played for hours and hours yesterday - I fell asleep in me chair for an hour at bedtime and woke up all groggy and weird and got in bed, in that mode when you are still 30% asleep  - I was then plagued by visions of running about in Fallout everytime I closed my eyes



Go and sleep in your own bed as you get the well rested perk. 

Damnit that doesn't work in reality though


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Also what do people do with all the sub-par guns you collect?


There's a perk (I don't have it yet) which means you get useful components when you scrap weapons & armour (screws, circuitry etc)


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> There's a perk (I don't have it yet) which means you get useful components when you scrap weapons & armour (screws, circuitry etc)



It's a very good perk worth its weight in aluminium.

I'm pretty obsessed with aluminium and adhesives. I'm in a post apocalyptic recycling and glue making simulator. 

I really wouldn't mind but it's no where near my favourite part of the game it's just I'm really fucking OCD about it. It's like in Skyrim where I HAD to get my smithing up 100 to make dragon bone armour so I could use all these fucking dragon bones I had carried around. And I didn't even LIKE Skyrim, that was the worst part...


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> There's a perk (I don't have it yet) which means you get useful components when you scrap weapons & armour (screws, circuitry etc)


So many perks, so little xp

I have the shadowy figure VATS one - not loads of use but quite good fun


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

My adhesive problems are a thing of the past. I have 150+ adhesive now, thanks to forcing all my settlers to do unpaid labour in my fields around the Commonwealth. I also grow carrots, something I like to make requires carrots. Can't remember what. And Razorgrain. Don't make much of that, but I need it for something, I think. Fuck melons and gourds. I need more tatos though. Running low on tatos. 

I found myself wishing there was an online store where we could trade materials... what the fuck is wrong with me. I HATE online components to games.


----------



## Enviro (Dec 9, 2015)

You're not too bothered about Shaun, then!?!?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh yes, my two favourite guns now are my .45 rifle for distant encounters/openers, and my 91 damage combat shotgun for when they get closer. Why did no one tell me about the .45 in Vault 81 that has a second free projectile, doubling its damage? That is now my .45, the old one has been scrapped for parts. Will upgrade it to .308 when I get the perk, which I believe will take it to 94 damage. I'll keep my silenced 10mm that does 50% extra limb damage around as well, for the odd silent takedown in a nest of raiders, but really its damage is sub par at this point.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

Enviro said:


> You're not too bothered about Shaun, then!?!?



Who?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Why did no one tell me about the .45 in Vault 81 that has a second free projectile, doubling its damage?



I did. Fallout 4

I mentioned its the most OP gun in the game. Mine does 188 (x2) damage with a 40 magazine so reloading is never an issue. Its pretty much the only weapon i used once i got it.

I resisted converting it to .308 because i find .45 ammo is more plentiful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

Does it do 188 though? Because I had an identical gun but without the legendary effect and it was something like 40+ damage, and this one with the same mods is 80+ damage. By the looks of it it's taking the second projectile into consideration when reporting the damage output in the description/stat list thing. So it's 40+ x 2. When I've upgraded to .308 it'll be 94, but does that mean 188 or just 2 x 47? Because the base gun is just your common combat rifle, with the legendary effect on top.


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

I fear what Gromit will make piper do once he gets his hands on these 

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-things-i-learned-trying-to-get-laid-in-skyrim/


----------



## Enviro (Dec 9, 2015)

That is bloody hilarious!  Trying not to pee myself laughing before leaving the office


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Does it do 188 though? Because I had an identical gun but without the legendary effect and it was something like 40+ damage, and this one with the same mods is 80+ damage. By the looks of it it's taking the second projectile into consideration when reporting the damage output in the description/stat list thing. So it's 40+ x 2. When I've upgraded to .308 it'll be 94, but does that mean 188 or just 2 x 47? Because the base gun is just your common combat rifle, with the legendary effect on top.



I dunno. I just stated what the damage indicator says once you've fully modded it and with full rifleman perks. I was assuming it then doubled but you might be right and the damage shown is the already doubled damage.

Whatever the case 1 one shot people in the head a lot.


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> OMG LOOK WHAT I DID
> 
> View attachment 80601
> 
> View attachment 80600



That is bloody brilliant!

Desperately need a mod with stuff like paper lanterns in different colours.  Also why am I building beds with horribly stained mattresses that look as though they have been pissed all over, is there something wrong with me?


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Sleeping bags. Don't waste steel. I learnt that the hard way. Oh and Those airplane style seats? Aluminium for fucks sake.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 9, 2015)

I used to sell my guns but I have enough caps now so I scrap them for the parts so I can keep upgrading my power armour 



Vintage Paw said:


> My adhesive problems are a thing of the past. I have 150+ adhesive now, thanks to forcing all my settlers to do unpaid labour in my fields around the Commonwealth. I also grow carrots, something I like to make requires carrots. Can't remember what. And Razorgrain. Don't make much of that, but I need it for something, I think. Fuck melons and gourds. I need more tatos though. Running low on tatos.
> 
> I found myself wishing there was an online store where we could trade materials... what the fuck is wrong with me. I HATE online components to games.



Orange mentats need carrots. I need to spend some time balancing out my gardens cos I have loads of mutfruit and corn and fuck all tato to make vegetable starch with



8den said:


> Sleeping bags. Don't waste steel. I learnt that the hard way. Oh and Those airplane style seats? Aluminium for fucks sake.



Yep, one of my gripes with the settlement stuff is that the first chairs use aluminium ffs, put them at the end and put the wood/cloth ones at the start so I don't have to wait whilst it loads the graphics for loads of chairs I'm never going to build.

in other Fallout 4 news, I will never grow tired of doing this


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

8den said:


> Sleeping bags. Don't waste steel. I learnt that the hard way. Oh and Those airplane style seats? Aluminium for fucks sake.



The stupidity is, that wooden beds with non-piss-stained mattresses would be easier to build than steel framed ones, and the mats to make them would be plentiful.  Everyone could have nice beds!


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Epona said:


> The stupidity is, that wooden beds with non-piss-stained mattresses would be easier to build than steel framed ones, and the mats to make them would be plentiful.  Everyone could have nice beds!



Also I just build that matters from reclaimed cloth from a dozen raiders long Johns, who had time to wee them? 

Oh. 
Maybe before you scrap a washing machine you should power it up before the recruitment Becon?


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

8den said:


> Also I just build that matters from reclaimed cloth from a dozen raiders long Johns, who had time to wee them?
> 
> Oh.
> Maybe before you scrap a washing machine you should power it up before the recruitment Becon?



Abraxo would probably get the stains out.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 9, 2015)

Epona said:


> Abraxo would probably get the stains out.



Nice little mod for someone to make - clean mattress = cloth + antiseptic + abraxo


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

What's the antiseptic for?  There are fires/stoves with cooking pots, you don't need a sterilising agent if you have access to adequately heated water.  Getting stains out of cloth with relatively simple ingredients and knowledge of whether to use hot/warm/cold water for a particular stain is not rocket science.

If I can bend steel at a workbench in order to make a bed frame from whatever random junk I happen to have collected, I can certainly use a cooking pot to clean fabric for a mattress cover. (Well maybe not the same actual pot I cook food in, but you get the idea).


----------



## BigTom (Dec 9, 2015)

Epona said:


> What's the antiseptic for?  There are fires/stoves with cooking pots, you don't need a sterilising agent if you have access to adequately heated water.  Getting stains out of cloth with relatively simple ingredients and knowledge of whether to use hot/warm/cold water for a particular stain is not rocket science.
> 
> If I can bend steel at a workbench in order to make a bed frame from whatever junk I happen to have collected, I can certainly use a cooking pot to clean fabric for a mattress cover.



yeah, that's true, for some reason I'd thought about finding a dirty mattress and cleaning it which you wouldn't be doing.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2015)

I reckon nuka cola quantum could remove stains. 
There'd be a large hole left where the stain once was.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2015)

The weather was shit, so this is a horrible photo





The ruined garage of the starter house in Jamaica Plains is now my place. Workshops downstairs and I plan a lavish bedroom/living room in the new first floor.

Bunks for my peons in the old house, and two windmills on the roof.

PS: Is it at all possible to make your companion wear the armour and use the guns you give them?


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Epona said:


> What's the antiseptic for?  There are fires/stoves with cooking pots, you don't need a sterilising agent if you have access to adequately heated water.  Getting stains out of cloth with relatively simple ingredients and knowledge of whether to use hot/warm/cold water for a particular stain is not rocket science.
> 
> If I can bend steel at a workbench in order to make a bed frame from whatever random junk I happen to have collected, I can certainly use a cooking pot to clean fabric for a mattress cover. (Well maybe not the same actual pot I cook food in, but you get the idea).



Shut UP! Stop talking, or the next DLC we get is going to have a linen washing mini game.


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

8den said:


> Shut UP! Stop talking, or the next DLC we get is going to have a linen washing mini game.



Or we'll just have mods that add clean looking beds to the furniture menu


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

I have no idea where Jamaica Plains is.

Yes, move what you want your companion to use to their inventory, then click equip (or in my case press the Y button on the controller). You can also get settlers to use better weapons and armour this way. I just gave Sturges a natty new rifle.


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have no idea where Jamaica Plains is.
> 
> Yes, move what you want your companion to use to their inventory, then click equip (or in my case press the Y button on the controller). You can also get settlers to use better weapons and armour this way. I just gave Sturges a natty new rifle.



dont you need to give them ammo?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have no idea where Jamaica Plains is.



SE of the map ish. *Infested* with ghouls. Some nice fiction in the margins, and hints at something more... (Although I'm ignoring that for the mo, in favour of housebuilding  )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 9, 2015)

8den said:


> dont you need to give them ammo?



I did. It shows up as equipped alongside the gun so I guess you need to.


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

8den said:


> dont you need to give them ammo?



Companions need a constant supply of ammo, with settlers if you just give them at least some of the ammo type (anything above 1 ammo) for the weapon you have told them to equip then they should be good to go indefinitely.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 9, 2015)

So I decided to shoot up Vault 81...


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2015)

Epona said:


> Companions need a constant supply of ammo, with settlers if you just give them at least some of the ammo type (anything above 1 ammo) for the weapon you have told them to equip then they should be good to go indefinitely.



oh thats why i never bothered to arm them.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm just giving Cait a gun that uses a bullet type that I don't use.


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I'm just giving Cait a gun that uses a bullet type that I don't use.



Cait's horrible though, how do you put up with her?


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 9, 2015)

That Cait pisses through the ammo, sometimes wonder if she bothers to aim at all.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 9, 2015)

I picked the perk that gives you more chance to find ammo and I now have tonnes of the types I don't regularly use, so offload that on to the companions with the best kind of weapon I can find in my stash for them. 

There is not a chance in this world I am giving any of the companions any shotgun ammo...


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Why does it take me forever to level up? I sleep regularly to get the bonus. I'm not doing many quests though, mostly exploring. I guess that's why. God there are so many perks I want.



I found that only crafting/cooking in big batches with INT boosting gear on plus whatever it is (Mentats?) that adds an INT boost got me a load of experience. I hadn't realised, but I'd collected enough junk to make about 150 Jet and other drug types - maxed my INT, made all the stuff and basically went a whole level, like 29 to 30. Don't forget one of the squirrel recipes gives you a 2% XP boost for ages as well, so good to have that constantly active.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 9, 2015)

Enviro said:


> I've been playing through again on survival.
> 
> Just managed to kill the queen mirelurk last night  I died a few times. Her acid is nasty



I changed to survival and pretty soon after came across a MIrelurk Queen. However, she was part of a three way scrap between super mutants, the Brotherhood of Steel and her. She wiped them all out apart from a legendary Knight, who was holding his own, but was still looking like he was going to be beat. I watched, looking forward to looting that sweet legendary power armour off his dead body. She killed him....and he had some crappy leather armour that reduced falling damage on. Disappointed is not the word.


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> I changed to survival and pretty soon after came across a MIrelurk Queen. However, she was part of a three way scrap between super mutants, the Brotherhood of Steel and her. She wiped them all out apart from a legendary Knight, who was holding his own, but was still looking like he was going to be beat. I watched, looking forward to looting that sweet legendary power armour off his dead body. She killed him....and he had some crappy leather armour that reduced falling damage on. Disappointed is not the word.



You know... with high enough sneak and pickpocketing - you could have crept up behind him and pickpocketed the fusion core - he'd have got out of the armour, leaving it there on its frame, and you could have just waited out the battle, killed off whoever was left standing, and walked off with the whole kit and caboodle.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 9, 2015)

Epona That is very true! But as he was being killed in an acid cloud, I thought I would stand off and watch his demise. Most upset to not find legendary power armour on him though. My sneaking has taken on a new life though given that I have power armour that stealths when you crouch. The stealth field goes when you move and it eats up action points just to stealth, but is pretty cool all the same.

Anyone know if legendary power armour exists?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2015)

Epona said:


> Cait's horrible though, how do you put up with her?


Oi foind her mehrvelous oirish accent to be most amusin'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

Tell me I'm not going mad. (Excuse the hud placement, that's because I downsample.)

Likeness means words share the same letters in the same place, yes?

So SEWERS has a likeness of 1 with TEDIUM (well, a likeness of 1 with the password), and the only thing in common there is E. But PERIOD does not share a likeness with the password, and yet it still has that same E. 

This has happened loads of fucking times. It's driving me nuts. I mean, I exit and start again, but GOD.

I'm not misunderstanding the whole point of hacking and in fact the objective is to pick any fucking word at random and it will bear no relation to any kind of system, am I?


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Oi foind her mehrvelous oirish accent to be most amusin'



Fuck. Off.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> View attachment 80655
> 
> Tell me I'm not going mad. (Excuse the hud placement, that's because I downsample.)
> 
> ...



Hacking has changed it was much easier in new Vegas or fallout 3.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

8den said:


> Hacking has changed it was much easier in new Vegas or fallout 3.



But what's the theory behind it?

Because this makes no sense.

Because even if we say the placement of the letters isn't what's important, but just the presence, then SEWERS and TEDIUM sharing a letter, regardless of placement, means it has to be E, but PERIOD does not, and yet look, it has a fucking E.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> But what's the theory behind it?
> 
> Because this makes no sense.
> 
> Because even if we say the placement of the letters isn't what's important, but just the presence, then SEWERS and TEDIUM sharing a letter, regardless of placement, means it has to be E, but PERIOD does not, and yet look, it has a fucking E.



I don't know. You are completely right though in previous games for example if you picked say "investment" and got four right, and your next guess was tenement and again got four right it's likely the word had "ment" in it. There's no rhyme to it. It's why I keep nick around to hack terminals. Plus he's a welcome relief after Cait.


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2015)

What?  Hacking is easier in this game than in any previous (on the basis that there are more duds to clear using (), [],{},<>) - I rarely have to worry about whether any letters actually match, because I can remove enough duds so that there are only 1 or 2 words left.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

I've only ever had enough bracket things in a single hack for maybe 2 duds and a reset - never enough to get rid of everything, or nearly everything. Maybe it depends on perks or intelligence? I have 6 intel, and the first rank of hacker. Nevertheless, it's clearly bugged, and regardless of how you play it _I_ quite like looking for the solution and half the time I can't because they've fucked it up somehow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

1 dud, 1 reset in that go.

And here's what it's telling me now.

 

How does any of this make sense?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

IGNORE ME.

God. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2015)

Placement of letters matters, if it says likeness=1 it has to have one letter the same in the same place.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Epona That is very true! But as he was being killed in an acid cloud, I thought I would stand off and watch his demise. Most upset to not find legendary power armour on him though. My sneaking has taken on a new life though given that I have power armour that stealths when you crouch. The stealth field goes when you move and it eats up action points just to stealth, but is pretty cool all the same.
> 
> Anyone know if legendary power armour exists?


I've had 4 legendary power armour pieces, all as parts of quests, not had one from killing a random legendary npc, two were rewards, one came from killing a named npc (think as part of a quest not a random encounter), the other I can't remember.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 10, 2015)

Check out the first part of this


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2015)

Epona said:


> using (), [],{},<>


Huh waht?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Huh waht?



When you have a closed pair of brackets on a line, you can click them and it'll either remove a dud or reset your tries. The brackets don't need to be next to each other but they do need to be same type eg: {g.kdokfd} will work, put the cursor on the left bracket, it'll highlight the sequence like it does with a word. }kdfj{ will not work, nor will [,mfw?>. If you have something like (jfi(a/.f,) then you have two that you can click, but it doesn't work the other way, (.jf)as) will only click once, as it's the left bracket that is "active"


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've only ever had enough bracket things in a single hack for maybe 2 duds and a reset - never enough to get rid of everything, or nearly everything. Maybe it depends on perks or intelligence? I have 6 intel, and the first rank of hacker. Nevertheless, it's clearly bugged, and regardless of how you play it _I_ quite like looking for the solution and half the time I can't because they've fucked it up somehow.



I put INT at 10 right off the bat for the XP increase (and assuming that it was 1 of the attributes that would benefit from ending up at 11 once I had found the bobblehead) and have 3 points in hacking.  With that, I often have spare bracket pairs left over after removing every single dud, it's well worth putting those points in hacking. 

I actually can't stand the hacking mini-game as I find it quite boring, but I do like to read every terminal entry in the game, so for me it is worth the expenditure of points


----------



## Gromit (Dec 10, 2015)

Epona said:


> I put INT at 10 right off the bat for the XP increase (and assuming that it was 1 of the attributes that would benefit from ending up at 11 once I had found the bobblehead) and have 3 points in hacking.  With that, I often have spare bracket pairs left over after removing every single dud, it's well worth putting those points in hacking.
> 
> I actually can't stand the hacking mini-game as I find it quite boring, but I do like to read every terminal entry in the game, so for me it is worth the expenditure of points


I love the hacking mini game. Are you just picking words at random or are you using your brain to work it out?

If just random then yeah it gets frustrating.


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I love the hacking mini game. Are you just picking words at random or are you using your brain to work it out?
> 
> If just random then yeah it gets frustrating.



Huh, I do not do puzzles by picking things at random.  It's just a boring puzzle, easy but takes too long.  I tend to hate forced minigames in RPGs, if I want to play tedious word games I can find plenty of free shit to play on my browser.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 10, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> That Cait pisses through the ammo, sometimes wonder if she bothers to aim at all.


I gave Cait the supersledge - mind you I give all my companions that.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I gave Cait the supersledge - mind you I give all my companions that.



I miss Boone & Veronica.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm way behind all of you due to being home so little. Still had a few hours earlier and found Cait. The look Dogmeat gives is so sad.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2015)

It's funny I didn't find cait until  I was over 40 hours in


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2015)

I just upgraded my shotgun and fast travelled somewhere that sounded like it would have people to shoot


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

I still don't have Cait. I know where she is though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

In fact the only companions I have are Dogmeat, Garvey, Danse, Nick, and Piper.


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 10, 2015)

Me too, vp. Oh yeah, and codsworth.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2015)

I've had dogmeat ,strong , cosworth (sp) , piper for about 5 mins , Nick , the mayor of good neighbor ( can't remember his name ) and now cait as companions


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh yeah, Codsworth, I always forget about him, poor thing. He's so eager to come along with me.

Oh, I met that dude you have to hire in Goodneighbour too. McCready? Don't like him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

I met Hancock, I don't have any option to take him along as a companion yet though. I guess I have to do a specific quest or something? I did the Silver Shroud stuff with Kent, but still no option. Shame, I hear he's fun.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2015)

i dont even like his name lol @mcready


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hancock , that's the fukker ( mayor of
GDn ) yeah it's through a quest , Kent came along quite readily iicr .

Love how it's different for all of us


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2015)

I meant I did the Silver Shroud stuff with Kent and thought that might initiate my being able to take Hancock. Is Kent a follower too? I had no idea


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2015)

To recruit Hancock you have to do a quest called "The Big Dig" which is picked up by talking to guards in Goodneighbor, who will give you the misc objective to talk to someone called Bobbi - that will give you the quest.

Fair warning though, most companions hate the quest, with the exception of Cait, with her it gives some opportunity to raise her opinion of you, so a good quest to take her on.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2015)

It's taken a while but I'm beginning to enjoy this now. Have tentatively started building a beacon to get a new settlement going, have earned the respect of the Abernathy farmers and Preston, have lost all of Preston's respect by shooting and eating a cat. You know. Run of the mill stuff like that.


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh and I hate McCready - I hated him in Fallout 3 the obnoxious little prick, and I hate him in FO4 too...


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2015)

Voley said:


> It's taken a while but I'm beginning to enjoy this now. Have tentatively started building a beacon to get a new settlement going, have earned the respect of the Abernathy farmers and Preston, have lost all of Preston's respect by shooting and eating a cat. You know. Run of the mill stuff like that.



YOU ATE MAISIE???
*Grabs Pitchfork and torches*


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2015)

Epona said:


> To recruit Hancock you have to do a quest called "The Big Dig" which is picked up by talking to guards in Goodneighbor, who will give you the misc objective to talk to someone called Bobbi - that will give you the quest.
> 
> Fair warning though, most companions hate the quest, with the exception of Cait, with her it gives some opportunity to raise her opinion of you, so a good quest to take her on.



quick warning, before you do this quest, there's two other quests (the silver shadow which VP mentioned and another one I can't remember but it's listed as a bug on the fallout wiki page for hancock) which involve hancock - if he's available as your companion when you do these, you have take him as a companion in order to get to the quest dialogue, which is really annoying (assuming you have another companion). So get those both done first.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2015)

Epona said:
			
		

> YOU ATE MAISIE???
> *Grabs Pitchfork and torches*



Don't think this one had a name. A Trader bloke with a little shack was once her proud owner. In my defence I didn't set out to kill her. Was just innocently robbing the traders shack when he barged in and got all in my face about it  so I wasted him. And then, admittedly slightly unnecessarily, did a critical shot that blew his cat into a fucking lake.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 10, 2015)

Does Dogmeat have a personal quest? I suppose not

I have shitloads of weapons I don't need - break them down or flog them?

Also, i'm never really using the power armour - am I missing out?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2015)

I've not actually found any power cores so mine sits damaged and unused.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Does Dogmeat have a personal quest? I suppose not
> 
> I have shitloads of weapons I don't need - break them down or flog them?
> 
> Also, i'm never really using the power armour - am I missing out?



do you needs the caps? If yes, flog them, if no, scrap them.

I love the power armour, when I come across a group of baddies, I just stand there like this, except I'm actually firing a gauss rifle in their faces. 







I once accidentally went on a mission without my power armour, or any armour (was still in my +5 charisma outfit) and thought, ah fuck it, I'll be fine. I was wrong 
I dunno how it compares to beefed up combat or metal armour though, I've not used anything else since I got enough fusion cores to not worry about it.
GS - you can buy them from quite a few vendors.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2015)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> I've not actually found any power cores so mine sits damaged and unused.


Is it sitting unused in the Red Rocket? Use the terminal in the office. /taps nose


----------



## Gromit (Dec 10, 2015)

If you can sneak kill BOS Knights with Gatling lasers you can pretty much have unlimited cores with no consequences.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2015)

I haven't used my combat  power armour at all. Got a bunch of cores for it and everything. Feels like cheating?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I haven't used my combat armour at all. Got a bunch of cores for it and everything. Feels like cheating?



Power armour...

Combat armour is balanced between ballistic and energy protection. No cores required.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I've not actually found any power cores so mine sits damaged and unused.



I wasn't using my power armour then I realised  I had 34 fusion cores.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

The fucking mods... there's a fully fledged greenhouse mod, there's an entire farming overhaul, settlement expansion... and this is all without script extender or GECK. Wow.


----------



## Voley (Dec 11, 2015)

Is it safe to stash stuff in workshops? Does it ever get scavenged by other Wastelanders? Don't mind plonking all my junk in there but feel a bit dubious leaving fusion cores and half-decent weaponry behind.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2015)

Voley said:


> Is it safe to stash stuff in workshops? Does it ever get scavenged by other Wastelanders? Don't mind plonking all my junk in there but feel a bit dubious leaving fusion cores and half-decent weaponry behind.


I've got stuff in various containers in sanctuary which doesn't get taken and loads of bottle caps and purified water which accumulates in the workshop so I think it's fine


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Voley said:


> Is it safe to stash stuff in workshops? Does it ever get scavenged by other Wastelanders? Don't mind plonking all my junk in there but feel a bit dubious leaving fusion cores and half-decent weaponry behind.



Just don't leave fusion cores in power armour. 

They have zero weight so take them with you. 

I did the silver shroud quest last night. Mainly because I was sick of carrying that outfit around. Pandering to Kents delusion was annoying for some reason. 

Now I think I'll do Nicks quest & the railway before tackling the glowing sea. 

Going to be hard to find the freedom trail because that stupid behemoth killed the tour bot.


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 11, 2015)

Go to where the tour bot was (near park street station) and follow the red line on the floor...


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> Go to where the tour bot was (near park street station) and follow the red line on the floor...



Doh...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2015)

its ok mate i couldnt find it either, just yesterday someone at work told me the same thing about the red line


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 11, 2015)

I was stupid enough to kill the tour bot myself and then had to look up how to do the mission!


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> its ok mate i couldnt find it either, just yesterday someone at work told me the same thing about the red line



I was about to start the quest like two weeks ago switched on the tour bot and this behemoth supermutant came at. I actually killed the behemoth (by heroically ducking down an ally letting my companion soak up the damage and taking pot shots at it) and then found the bot destroy and thought "well that's shit"


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

It's probably one of those things that seems a whole lot more obvious if you know what the freedom trail is in real life 

The Freedom Trail


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 11, 2015)

8den said:


> I did the silver shroud quest last night. Mainly because I was sick of carrying that outfit around. Pandering to Kents delusion was annoying for some reason.



I thought that one was great. 

Although I did kind of think 'I've just blown the heads off about 40 people to keep this guy happy...'


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

And the irl wikipedia page has some photos which show just what you have to look out for, which may help:

Freedom Trail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I thought that one was great.
> 
> Although I did kind of think 'I've just blown the heads off about 40 people to keep this guy happy...'



To be honest Kent just annoyed me. And what REALLY hacked me off was I couldn't drop the silver shadow armour while the quest was open. It weighs 7. That's like 7 desktop fans for fucks sake! 

God once again I am in dire need of an intervention to fix my hoarding problem.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2015)

its good armor though isnt it ? ive still got mine on under my power armor


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

8den said:


> To be honest Kent just annoyed me. And what REALLY hacked me off was I couldn't drop the silver shadow armour while the quest was open. It weighs 7. That's like 7 desktop fans for fucks sake!
> 
> God once again I am in dire need of an intervention to fix my hoarding problem.



The good news is that usually in Fallout/Elder Scrolls, quest gear has 0 weight (regardless of what it says in the UI) until the quest is finished and you can choose to drop it.


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> its good armor though isnt it ? ive still got mine on under my power armor



No because I can't wear my combat armour pieces over the shroud outfit. All of which are deep pocketed giving me a massive carry bonus. And most of them are legendary I think I have plus +1 s +3 end, +2 luck  and automatic slow time when my health is at 25% which had saved my bacon so many times,...


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Epona said:


> The good news is that usually in Fallout/Elder Scrolls, quest gear has 0 weight (regardless of what it says in the UI) until the quest is finished and you can choose to drop it.



I never knew that. Crap...


----------



## D'wards (Dec 11, 2015)

Is there anyway to check how many hours you've played, in real times likes?


----------



## D'wards (Dec 11, 2015)

In the comic book studio thing i turned on some static tester radio thing, that plagues me whenever i'm in the city. Always mean to go back and turn it off but get distracted by the mission i'm on


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

D'wards said:


> In the comic book studio thing i turned on some static tester radio thing, that plagues me whenever i'm in the city. Always mean to go back and turn it off but get distracted by the mission i'm on



You know you can change what radio station you listen to on using your pip boy right?


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Is there anyway to check how many hours you've played, in real times likes?



In stats and in your save game file. I think it's for the best you don't look. Id say I've done at least 24 hrs in the last month. Probably a lot more


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

Next to your save it tells you in days, hours, minutes. This is in-game, on the save screen. It doesn't mean game days, it means days you've been playing.

*cough*over5days*cough*

If you're on PC, Steam will keep track as well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

How long has passed for you all in-game? It's January for me now, I think (the game starts in October). I try to sleep semi-regularly, but sometimes that's just for an hour for the XP bonus. If I'm travelling on foot I'll sometimes sleep through the night so I can travel in daylight.


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh I did the Salem witch quest thing. And ridiculously gave the egg back. But was so paranoia I wasted three stealth boys doing so. There's a shot up settlement near by 



Spoiler



loads of raiders including a legendary one, but if you go to the top of the round tower and switch on the alarm it brings out s bunch of death claws including an alpha. Watch them slaughter the raiders and then drop bottle cap mines from the tower to kill the claws . Marvellous.


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Next to your save it tells you in days, hours, minutes. This is in-game, on the save screen. It doesn't mean game days, it means days you've been playing.
> 
> *cough*over5days*cough*
> 
> If you're on PC, Steam will keep track as well.



Five days and your in still only level 30ish? 

Yeah actually doing the maths I'm probably closer to 48hrs. That's a guess,  I'm frightened to look, it's like working out how many units of alcohol you drink a week in front of your doctor.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 11, 2015)

8den said:


> You know you can change what radio station you listen to on using your pip boy right?


When i turned off the radio it was still there.

I like to listen to podcasts as i play, in the non-dialogue and fannying about in settlement bits, so only use radio when its part of the mission...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

8den said:


> Five days and your in still only level 30ish?
> 
> Yeah actually doing the maths I'm probably closer to 48hrs. That's a guess,  I'm frightened to look, it's like working out how many units of alcohol you drink a week in front of your doctor.



Yes, I'm exactly level 30. I really don't know how I manage it.


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, I'm exactly level 30. I really don't know how I manage it.



There's a art to having over a 120 hours of game play and still only being level 30. Like an anti "power gamer"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

I now have 14GB of backed up saves. I'm too paranoid to get rid of them all. I'll probably start going back and getting rid of most of the very early ones.


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I now have 14GB of backed up saves. I'm too paranoid to get rid of them all. I'll probably start going back and getting rid of most of the very early ones.




This explains were the 5 days went. I can't criticise I regularly had to delete NV saved game files. I have a new (ish) ps4 and have only played F4 on it, how long till I fill the 500 gig hard drive


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I now have 14GB of backed up saves. I'm too paranoid to get rid of them all. I'll probably start going back and getting rid of most of the very early ones.



Not sure if this is still a 'thing' (I'm still paranoid about it nonetheless), but in some Bethesda games of old, having a lot of saves in your folder could contribute to save file corruption - I try to keep my saves folder relatively clear but just by regularly moving old saves into a different folder somewhere.  I also have separate folders where I keep copies of any saves made before important story decisions (and the one before you leave the vault where you have a chance to redo your character without having to do the prologue again), so I can easily find important saves if I want to go back to them.

It's about the only thing in my life where I have shown basic organisational skills


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

Anyone else getting some bullshit blanking out stuff on the Fallout wiki? It blanks out all the text and prompts you to take a survey (some adsense bullshit no doubt). You can click to skip and it'll un-blank the text. But now I've gone there and there's no fucking survey thing to skip at all, just blanked out text. Annoying fucking wank.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

Epona said:


> Not sure if this is still a 'thing' (I'm still paranoid about it nonetheless), but in some Bethesda games of old, having a lot of saves in your folder could contribute to save file corruption - I try to keep my saves folder relatively clear but just by regularly moving old saves into a different folder somewhere.  I also have separate folders where I keep copies of any saves made before important story decisions (and the one before you leave the vault where you have a chance to redo your character without having to do the prologue again), so I can easily find important saves if I want to go back to them.
> 
> It's about the only thing in my life where I have shown basic organisational skills



This is why I back them up. They are not in my save folder.

Certainly in Skyrim, saving over an old save also could introduce file corruption. Fresh save every time, no quicksaves, no relying on autosaves.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Anyone else getting some bullshit blanking out stuff on the Fallout wiki? It blanks out all the text and prompts you to take a survey (some adsense bullshit no doubt). You can click to skip and it'll un-blank the text. But now I've gone there and there's no fucking survey thing to skip at all, just blanked out text. Annoying fucking wank.



YES, but only today, and on The Witcher wiki as that is what I have been playing today.  Was thinking I may have to update my adblocker and/or check for malware/adware on my PC, interesting then that you're experiencing it too on the Fallout site.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Anyone else getting some bullshit blanking out stuff on the Fallout wiki? It blanks out all the text and prompts you to take a survey (some adsense bullshit no doubt). You can click to skip and it'll un-blank the text. But now I've gone there and there's no fucking survey thing to skip at all, just blanked out text. Annoying fucking wank.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

Must be a wikia thing rather than wiki-specific.

Fuck them.

I've tweeted angrily.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

It's only happening on some wikia wikis, so I presume it's an opt-in thing on the part of the mods (does it even have mods)? Or only applied to those with the greatest footfall. Bullshit arseholery is what it is.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's only happening on some wikia wikis, so I presume it's an opt-in thing on the part of the mods (does it even have mods)? Or only applied to those with the greatest footfall. Bullshit arseholery is what it is.



Seems like a really stupid move if you ask me, people will just stop using them.  It's one thing to have embedded ads (I understand the necessity of sites like that having to generate income to pay for their servers etc), but pop-up 'surveys' that delay people from getting to the info they want, usually stuff that they want to know quite quickly whilst they have alt-tabbed out of their game, is just going to piss people off to the extent that they find other places to get the info they want.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

Well that's exactly it. It's one thing to ask that people don't use their ad-blocker while using your site so they can get some revenue to pay for server costs, but quite another to make the user experience utterly dreadful and annoying.


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

my new favourite perk is level two explosives that throwing arc is a boom, and with the extra damage explosives do, it means sneak attacks on groups of baddies with grenade do heaps of damage


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

If you're on PC, and you think days/nights pass too fast or too slow, you can change the swiftness of the passage of time in the console.

set timescale to x

where xx is the number you want. I've seen different reports of what the default is, with it stated as either 16 or 20. I set it to 10, so I get more done in a day, and I can often go in somewhere at nightfall and it still be night when I come back out again. 1 is real time. Low numbers might cause problems with some scripted events. I often went down to 5 or even lower in Skyrim if I was setting up screenshots and didn't want the light to change, but changed it back to a higher number (again probably around 10) for normal gameplay.

sgtm is another time-based command that can slow down or speed up actions rather than the passage of time. 1 is default. Anything lower and everything moves in slo-mo, which can be very useful for capturing all the best bits of a fight, for example. Anything higher is Benny Hill.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> If you're on PC, and you think days/nights pass too fast or too slow, you can change the swiftness of the passage of time in the console.
> 
> set timescale to x
> 
> ...



I think timescale of something like 7 was OK in Skyrim in terms of quests still working OK, anything lower could bork quests - I used a food/drink/sleep mod that I think set it to 8 or 10 (can't quite recall) because it was a good balance between everything working OK, and not having to stop every 10 minutes real time to take care of hunger or fatigue!  I expect at some point to see (and use, I love that sort of thing!) similar 'survival' type mods for Fallout 4, where I will want a fairly slow timescale.


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Why the hell is this game so full, I cant even do a simple quest without three things sidetracking me....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

Someone has... retexutred the confetti that comes out of Vault-Tec lunchboxes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2015)

Someone comments under the mod:

"Finally!"


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 11, 2015)

8den said:


> Why the hell is this game so full, I cant even do a simple quest without three things sidetracking me....



Same. Go to do one mission, get sidetracked by 3-4 different locations, clearing them and thinking "they'll surely be quest objectives later on", to try and justify my wasting time on killing a gang of no-marks.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2015)

<3


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

I didnt realise your conversation options are different when you are pissed....

I just slurred a "hello" at two Brother Hood Knights


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2015)

Spoiler



might have got a little bit of grit in my eye, turning the corner and finding Curie's 3 colleagues 'buried' in lockers, with her floral tributes and candles burning


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh boy.

Militia hat, fashionable glasses, Day Tripper, Grape Mentats, and I just got the Overseer's Left and Right arm from Vault 81 for free. 

Well, I had to sell stuff but it was all ammo and aid.

The above combo cut their price in half. In half!


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

oh I figured out how come I have silly amount of fusion cores. There is a wasteland survival mag that gives you double the meat from every kill (ie two pieces of deathclaw meat with every kill) for some reason it considers fusion cores from sentry bots "meat" and you get two every time.


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

for charisma I keep reginonals suit on me, it only weights 1 and gives you a 3 charisma boast that and black rimmed specs give me 10 charisma.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2015)

8den said:


> oh I figured out how come I have silly amount of fusion cores. There is a wasteland survival mag that gives you double the meat from every kill (ie two pieces of deathclaw meat with every kill) for some reason it considers fusion cores from sentry bots "meat" and you get two every time.



That's amazing. I found that mag a day or two ago, but haven't killed anything with a fusion core since then. I still have 45 though. I never use them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2015)

8den said:


> for charisma I keep reginonals suit on me, it only weights 1 and gives you a 3 charisma boast that and black rimmed specs give me 10 charisma.



What is "reginonals suit"?


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> What is "reginonals suit"?



Sorry Reginald' he's the actor stuck in Trinity Towers with Strong.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> What is "reginonals suit"?



It's "Reginald's Suit" and is what is given to male characters after rescuing Strong and that actor dude, female characters get "Agatha's Dress" which is exactly the same stats, but more sparkly and a dress.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2015)

Ah, I haven't done that mission yet because last time I was in that area I was still scared of Supermutants 

Now I'm not even scared of deathclaws.


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

Epona said:


> It's "Reginald's Suit" and is what is given to male characters after rescuing Strong and that actor dude, female characters get "Agatha's Dress" which is exactly the same stats, but more sparkly and a dress.



Sparkly dresses clash horribly with a pip boy.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Sparkly dresses clash horribly with a pip boy.



I posted up pics of my first character who tried to rock that look.  Role-playing it that she was in a state of major PTSD and horrendous psychological ill-effects to the point where she had completely lost any grip on reality having experiencing an atomic bomb being dropped and the events in the vault and waking up 210 years down the line all within the space of what seemed to her to be about 30 minutes.  She was dressed for a social event, a lovely evening out, that was all in her head (she had after all been due to attend the Veterans gala had the bombs not dropped), pretending that none of the horror around her had happened or was still unfolding.

All to the extent that-

*MAJOR MAJOR SPOILER HERE, DO NOT LOOK UNLESS YOU HAVE PLAYED THROUGH THE MAIN QUEST AT LEAST ONCE AND KNOW THE SCORE*



Spoiler



When she met "Father", she basically went "NOOOO This cannot be happening", lost the plot completely, shot him in the head, escaped from the institute (probably whilst humming "My Favourite Things" from the Sound of Music to herself), nuked them with the help of the minutemen, and escaped - ending the quest on top of one of the tallest buildings in Boston.  From which she jumped to meet her death - didn't reload a save from that game, it seemed fitting to have it end that way, given how I had played that character.)


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2015)

Right. I've fannied about in the easy bits long enough. That town where I got my arse kicked recently is going to take some serious flak today.


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2015)

Or I'll eat another cat.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

Voley said:


> Or I'll eat another cat.





Remember the pitchforks


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2015)

Maisie looks mighty tasty tbf. Served on a bed of Dandy Boy apples with a side of Radroach.


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2015)

I met Piper.  Fuck me she's annoying.  What's with the press card in the hat?  And what's going on with her teeth? 

"I can smell my next big story!"

Oh get over yourself you ridiculous stereotype.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2015)

I went back to Sanctuary and it was under attack, that cunt Hancock (TCH) was lording it up in me power armour, now I can't find it. How do I find it? Its not showing on the map.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 12, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I went back to Sanctuary and it was under attack, that cunt Hancock (TCH) was lording it up in me power armour, now I can't find it. How do I find it? Its not showing on the map.



i think i mentioned don't leave cores in unattended Power Armour as it goes missing.

On your map there will be like a gas mask symbol where your power armour is. But if you weren't the last to use it then i don't know.
Is Hancock not still wearing it?


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah, I have taken note of the power armour remove core thing, but am only getting into me power armour and he took it ages ago and I want it back!

Also, whats the practical point in alcohol?


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Also, whats the practical point in alcohol?



Drinking in front of Cait makes her like you.  No, it's not big and it's not clever, but can shortcut you having to spend too long listening to her bullshit if you just want to get her quest!


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 12, 2015)

Drinking increases strength so you can carry more.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2015)

Epona said:


> Drinking in front of Cait makes her like you.  No, it's not big and it's not clever, but can shortcut you having to spend too long listening to her bullshit if you just want to get her quest!


I've had my fun with Cait (in a gaming way) then had the "talk" and I sent her to Red Rocket.

Has Strong got a personal quest?


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Drinking increases strength so you can carry more.



And drinking beer gives you a bottle cap. There's a good neighbour quest were you have to find a brewing robot(a walking talking micro brewery) Don't bother sending him to good neighbor send him to your base, and have a steady supply of beer on tap. I always carry a few bottles handy when you just too over your carrying capacity.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

8den said:


> And drinking beer gives you a bottle cap. There's a good neighbour quest were you have to find a brewing robot(a walking talking micro brewery) Don't bother sending him to good neighbor send him to your base, and have a steady supply of beer on tap. I always carry a few bottles handy when you just too over your carrying capacity.



I didn't even realise that sending brewer-robot to a settlement was a thing. 
Now I feel I missed out, a robot that will brew beer for you whenever you want, why oh why did I send him to the bar in Goodneighbor?  I want that robot


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2015)

Ive been doing loads of Brotherhood of Steel Cleansing the Commonwealth and technology recovery missions but still not been taked up to this airship ive heard so much about. Any ideas?


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Ive been doing loads of Brotherhood of Steel Cleansing the Commonwealth and technology recovery missions but still not been taked up to this airship ive heard so much about. Any ideas?



You have to advance the main quest


Spoiler



The BoS appear in force with their airship and vertibirds at the conclusion of the main quest stage "Reunions"

It's actually really fucking awesome seeing the airship come flying in, it is beautiful


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

Epona said:


> I didn't even realise that sending brewer-robot to a settlement was a thing.
> Now I feel I missed out, a robot that will brew beer for you whenever you want, why oh why did I send him to the bar in Goodneighbor?  I want that robot



I forgot about him for a few days and he had 45 ice cold lagers waiting for me...


And he tells jokes...


----------



## Gromit (Dec 12, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Ive been doing loads of Brotherhood of Steel Cleansing the Commonwealth and technology recovery missions but still not been taked up to this airship ive heard so much about. Any ideas?



Speak to Danse maybe, check he hasn't got something you need to do.

I forget how i triggered the airship. I was in the middle of nowhere and had just completed what i think was a seemingly unrelated mission for another fraction when it happened but i could be wrong.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

8den said:


> And he tells jokes...



Yes I did get it to tell me a few jokes at least


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Speak to Danse maybe, check he hasn't got something you need to do.
> 
> I forget how i triggered the airship. I was in the middle of nowhere and had just completed what i think was a seemingly unrelated mission for another fraction when it happened but i could be wrong.



Their appearance is linked to the main quest.


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

tommers said:


> I met Piper.  Fuck me she's annoying.  What's with the press card in the hat?  And what's going on with her teeth?
> 
> "I can smell my next big story!"
> 
> Oh get over yourself you ridiculous stereotype.



Do not knock my beloved piper. Between her Cass & Veronica I have a lot of unrequited love in fallout.


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Do not knock my beloved piper. Between Cass & Veronica I have a lot of unrequited love in fallout.


I did her stupid interview and then I let her follow me about being a spunky newshound working hard to get the big scoop or whatever hackneyed nonsense she comes out with.  

She doesn't even have a gun in her inventory. 

So I gave her a submachine gun,  thinking she could do the whole Bonnie and Clyde thing and she burned through the ammo for that and then pulled out a 10mm pistol. 

Why didn't she tell me about that the first time?!? 

 I hate her.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

tommers said:


> I did her stupid interview and then I let her follow me about being a spunky newshound working hard to get the big scoop or whatever hackneyed nonsense she comes out with.
> 
> She doesn't even have a gun in her inventory.
> 
> ...



Erm... all the companions have a default weapon that is not visible in their inventory.


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

tommers said:


> I did her stupid interview and then I let her follow me about being a spunky newshound working hard to get the big scoop or whatever hackneyed nonsense she comes out with.
> 
> She doesn't even have a gun in her inventory.
> 
> ...



All companions have a default weapon you can't take and and has infinite ammo. You can't fault piper for you not knowing that.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

Also "Publick Occurrences Both Forreign and Domestick" was the name of the first multi-page newspaper to be published in North America, first edition was in 1690 or thereabouts in Boston.  Piper may be an annoying hack, but she's also an in-game representation of something that is of historical importance to Bostonians.


----------



## 8den (Dec 12, 2015)

And she's concerned about her sister. And calls you blue. (She's also pretty funny And sarcastic) Herself and nick have been my two favourite companions (after dogmeat Blates)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2015)

I have developed quite the soft spot for Curie, but I selfishly don't want to give her a body because she doesn't run out in front in between my gun and the enemy while she's a bot. Damn you, Curie, for making me feel bad for not wanting to give you a body.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2015)

How to kill a hard as nails glowing mutant hound beast thing that can kill you in one go:

Make Cait stand in the door so it can't get past her and spam molotov cocktails at it


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2015)

I know its an awful glitch and defeats the object, but a legendary raider dude in power armour just stood there passive whilst I repeatedly snipered him in the face earlier - and I was glad of it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2015)

Raider in power armour with a fatman had atrocious aim earlier, thankfully, because I wasn't expecting the mini nuke hurtling towards me from the innocuous-looking small settlement under the bridge.


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have developed quite the soft spot for Curie, but I selfishly don't want to give her a body because she doesn't run out in front in between my gun and the enemy while she's a bot. Damn you, Curie, for making me feel bad for not wanting to give you a body.



Get her the body she wants and give her a sniper rifle and ammo, she should hopefully stay at range.

I love Curie, she is awesome


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2015)

8den said:


> All companions have a default weapon you can't take and and has infinite ammo. You can't fault piper for you not knowing that.


Pfft, details.  

I'm sure that bloke in sanctuary who keeps crying had a pipe pistol listed.  Maybe I just made that up.


----------



## 8den (Dec 13, 2015)

tommers said:


> Pfft, details.
> 
> I'm sure that bloke in sanctuary who keeps crying had a pipe pistol listed.  Maybe I just made that up.



He's not a companion he's a settler. You can take their equipment from them.


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2015)

tommers said:


> Pfft, details.
> 
> I'm sure that bloke in sanctuary who keeps crying had a pipe pistol listed.  Maybe I just made that up.



The whiney farmer bloke is not a companion (you can also give better gear to settlers tho), also companions will pick up weapons and ammo if you take them around with you and will switch to pretty much whatever does the most damage that they have the ammo for.  Got in real trouble once when Preston picked up a missile launcher and a couple of missiles from a supermutant corpse, blew my head off with the damn thing and I had to reload.  Worth checking your companion's inventory frequently just in case s/he has managed to acquire a fat man and a mini-nuke or 2, otherwise it could get really messy.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2015)

Ooooh MacReady's from Little Lamplight in Fallout 3


----------



## 8den (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh that's were he's from...


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 13, 2015)

I made the sad guy into a shop keeper - thought it might help with his issues


----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2015)

Why did nobody tell me you can build a magazine rack and display all the magazines you find!! All those magazines, sold because I thought they had no purpose, lost, like tears in the rain  

I have spent most of this evening building a flashy sign for Sanctuary out of light boxes and running out of copper. Have decided to cycle through the companions, do all their personal missions then probably go wandering with dogmeat because so far they have all been annoying. 

173 hours played  Finished the main mission as the minutemen during the week, not sure if I'll reload to do the others or not bother, maybe do a new game at some other point for one or two of the others, or maybe I'll just build my settlements. 

oh, if you're going to get the grim reaper perk, the one that gives you a chance of getting all your action points back if you kill someone in VATS, be warned it has a really annoying loud sound when it works. I'm going to look to see if there's a mod that'll turn that noise off, I've had to turn all effects down because of it. 

Great game.


----------



## 8den (Dec 13, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Why did nobody tell me you can build a magazine rack and display all the magazines you find!! All those magazines, sold because I thought they had no purpose, lost, like tears in the rain
> 
> I have spent most of this evening building a flashy sign for Sanctuary out of light boxes and running out of copper. Have decided to cycle through the companions, do all their personal missions then probably go wandering with dogmeat because so far they have all been annoying.
> 
> ...



I'd no idea about the rack for fucks sake people!


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2015)

Do all the companions have a quest, like Cait's one to get her off the drugs?


----------



## 8den (Dec 13, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Do all the companions have a quest, like Cait's one to get her off the drugs?




I believe so, and each quest gives you a unique perrk


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2015)

What was Strong's one? Googled but can't find it...


----------



## 8den (Dec 13, 2015)

D'wards said:


> What was Strong's one? Googled but can't find it...



Haven;t bothered with Strongs, Come to think of it, I didn;t do a quest for piper


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 13, 2015)

Some don't have a quest.


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2015)

Piper, Codsworth, Preston (besides the minutemen quests) and Dogmeat definitely don't have personal quests.

Nick Valentine, Cait, and Curie definitely do.

Not sure about the others.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 14, 2015)

Spinal Tapped luck to 11 with the luck bobblehead.   And then was crabbed to death on a near by island.  Ho Hum. 

Can't seem to get Preston to give me his perk, might have to wear the red sequinned dress I've found and have a word with him


----------



## BigTom (Dec 14, 2015)

8den said:


> I believe so, and each quest gives you a unique perrk


It's not the quest that gives you the perk, you have to get then to idolise you by doing enough stuff they like, you get the quest when they like you a bit and you've spent a certain amount of time with them. You'll need to do more afterwards to get the perk.


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

BigTom said:


> It's not the quest that gives you the perk, you have to get then to idolise you by doing enough stuff they like, you get the quest when they like you a bit and you've spent a certain amount of time with them. You'll need to do more afterwards to get the perk.



With nick n Cait by the time I did the quest I was at a point that once I did the quest I was idolised.[/QUOTE]


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

Preston won't give me the option to take him as a companion - a right mardy-arse that one


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Preston won't give me the option to take him as a companion - a right mardy-arse that one



I usually play the fallout games as a principled good guy but Preston is too holier than though even for me.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

8den said:


> I usually play the fallout games as a principled good guy but Preston is too holier than though even for me.


I think he's in a huff cos I joined the Brotherhood of Steel


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I think he's in a huff cos I joined the Brotherhood of Steel



Well duh, but of course he is. I am avoiding Knight what's his face because he's annoyingly Poe faced even for a BoS Steel Knight. I really want up on the airship though.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

8den said:


> Well duh, but of course he is. I am avoiding Knight what's his face because he's annoyingly Poe faced even for a BoS Steel Knight. I really want up on the airship though.


You have to do Nick Valentine's thing, i discovered


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> You have to do Nick Valentine's thing, i discovered



Worth it because I like the perk you get, I found a sweet Gauss rifle and of course because Nicks a swell guy.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

Easily game of the year for me this.

I'm getting a bit worried about finishing it already. However, looks like brilliant new DLC "drops" for GTA tomorrow so might force myself yo take a mid-season break from Fallout


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2015)

I thought i was near finishing the story about 2 weeks ago , how wrong i was lol


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2015)

I still haven't been to the Glowing Sea for that bit of the main story. It felt like a good place to stop. I keep meaning to do the railroad stuff but get sidetracked with settlement building and general exploring. I seem to be in the vague area of the Museum of Witchcraft, by working my way south along the coast from the very top of the map. I'm beginning to get nervous. I have been travelling with Curie (in her robot body), should I bring Dogmeat instead? Curie tends to fuck off and kill things on her own more, but also gets in my way more... and of course Dogmeat can carry more, and will be more likely to dash ahead into the path of particularly nasty enemies,  buying me some time to run the fuck away.

I keep meeting legendary glowing mirelurks. They all seem to have the same fucking weapon on them. A deathclaw... well, claw. Fist type weapon thing. Looks awesome. Shame I'm not a melee character.

I want to go to the insane asylum people (in the game) keep telling me to avoid, if only out of some masochistic desire to scare myself shitless.


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm heading to asylum with mc Cready tonight. I've armed him with a tricked out 50 cal sniper and a heavily modded assault rifle  that I've named Vera so in curious to see what he makes of it. But yes an abandoned insane asylum in post apocalyptic Boston seems like fun 

Oh How do I make bunker hill ally with the minute men?


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

I generally do my tasks from the bottom up, on the data pipboy thing.

Is there a way around selling spare guns than taking a few to diamond city every now and again and rinsing the dealers for all the caps they have? "long tings" as the kids say


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I generally do my tasks from the bottom up, on the data pipboy thing.
> 
> Is there a way around selling spare guns than taking a few to diamond city every now and again and rinsing the dealers for all the caps they have? "long tings" as the kids say



Have a store in your settlements.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

8den said:


> Have a store in your settlements.


Of course! A gun store! You transfer all ya guns to it?


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Of course! A gun store! You transfer all ya guns to it?



Stores will buy anything. You want a gun store if you want to buy guns.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

So you just transfer all gear to the general store?


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> So you just transfer all gear to the general store?



No barter they'll buy it from you. You can't transfer stuff to be sold on from there. I imagine someone is working on a mod for that though.

The problem with selling weapons is most stores only have about 300 caps and if you sell 800 caps worth of kit you need to buy 500 caps worth of stuff or lose you the balance.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

8den said:


> The problem with selling weapons is most stores only have about 300 caps and if you sell 800 caps worth of kit you need to buy 500 caps worth of stuff or lose you the balance.



That's the problem I'm having - I have loads and loads of guns and apparel too - tens of thousands worth


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> That's the problem I'm having - I have loads and loads of guns and apparel too - tens of thousands worth



Ah shops usually pay toy less than half its value. If you need the money I suggest you load up you and your companion and make several stops to good neighbor  diamond city and bunker hill


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 14, 2015)

Or if you can't be bothered with that on the PC you can install a mod to increase the amount of Caps held by each trader...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2015)

I tend to just load up on all my junk stuff and do part exchange for ammo in Diamond City. So far I haven't needed to actually buy anything else.


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I tend to just load up on all my junk stuff and do part exchange for ammo in Diamond City. So far I haven't needed to actually buy anything else.



I gave up selling junk ages ago. I'm go hunting for specific junk now (aluminium, ceramic, oil, nuclear material, glass, leather, antiseptic, & screws) are my go to junk. Aluminium cans are a favourite.i am a hairs breath away from roaming the wasteland with a shopping cart... (Who am I kidding if that mod existed I'd have it)


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2015)

Ah sorry, not Junk, just junk - raider armour, pipe rifles, 10mm pistols etc.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm staying  much longer then I planned at my parents. Wish I'd brought the Playstation now. Been reduced to reading the wiki instead. Didn't realise the rifle man perk also applies to shotguns.


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm staying  much longer then I planned at my parents. Wish I'd brought the Playstation now. Been reduced to reading the wiki instead. Didn't realise the rifle man perk also applies to shotguns.



Does that include automatic shotguns. Fuck I really miss the shotgun surgeon perk


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ah sorry, not Junk, just junk - raider armour, pipe rifles, 10mm pistols etc.



Nope only pick up layered armour better scrap off them. Don't bother with pipe guns inked they're modded again for scrap. I only really sell heavy weapons


----------



## BigTom (Dec 14, 2015)

8den said:


> Does that include automatic shotguns. Fuck I really miss the shotgun surgeon perk



no, there's an automatics perk set as well which covers auto whatevers, the rifle one is any non-auto rifles or shotguns. Also ones for pistols (non-auto) and heavy weapons.


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

BigTom said:


> no, there's an automatics perk set as well which covers auto whatevers, the rifle one is any non-auto rifles or shotguns. Also ones for pistols (non-auto) and heavy weapons.



So auto shotguns are covered by the commando perk?  

Is there a separate perk for energy weapons?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 14, 2015)

8den said:


> So auto shotguns are covered by the commando perk?
> 
> Is there a separate perk for energy weapons?



afaik yes, any automatic weapon is covered by the commando perk.
I don't think there's a separate one for energy weapons as energy weapons are all either non-auto pistols, non-auto rifles or automatics (or heavy weapons?) and so they are covered by that perk. I'd need to have a look at the perks and check but I'm pretty sure that's the case.


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

BigTom said:


> afaik yes, any automatic weapon is covered by the commando perk.
> I don't think there's a separate one for energy weapons as energy weapons are all either non-auto pistols, non-auto rifles or automatics (or heavy weapons?) and so they are covered by that perk. I'd need to have a look at the perks and check but I'm pretty sure that's the case.



There was a separate skill for energy weapons in 3 and they were also different in NV. I know there are perks for energy weapons in 4 too


----------



## BigTom (Dec 14, 2015)

8den said:


> There was a separate skill for energy weapons in 3 and they were also different in NV. I know there are perks for energy weapons in 4 too



Yeah, there was also a separate perk for shotguns in one or both that isn't in 4. I'd need to look at the perk chart tbh. Tesla Science magazines give a perk for energy weapons though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2015)

I've been able to buy most legendary items I've seen in shops by selling my gear, mostly aid and ammo, I break down all my weapons and armour if I can.

Tip for easy currency on any platform: industrial water purifiers. Build lots of them. Hoard the purified water, use it in place of bottlecaps, buy whatever you want.

Obviously combine with grape mentats/charisma gear/whatever for the best possible deal.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2015)

And you can stick wall lights on your water purifiers so they look pretty sat out in the river.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm waiting for the mod that expands the radius of electricity connectors.

Took me ages to work out you didn't have to physically attach a connector to whatever structure you want to have power, it just has to be nearby, but the radius is quite small.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 14, 2015)

I want more dirty water, why is that more difficult to get hold of than purified water


----------



## 8den (Dec 14, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I want more dirty water, why is that more difficult to get hold of than purified water



It's bloody everywhere and most traders have it


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 14, 2015)

Why can't I make it though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, hopefully that'll be a mod - just a bucket to dip in the fucking river and you get a couple of boxes of dirty water in your inventory. It is a bit daft. At first I thought the hand pump water would be dirty, passing up through the ground like that, but apparently not.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, hopefully that'll be a mod - just a bucket to dip in the fucking river and you get a couple of boxes of dirty water in your inventory. It is a bit daft. At first I thought the hand pump water would be dirty, passing up through the ground like that, but apparently not.



Wasn't it a thing in New Vegas where you could fill bottles from taps and pumps to get dirty water (which was good to cook with)?  I seem to recall that being a thing, I liked survival mode in NV and wish Bethesda would have incorporated it into FO4.  One of those mods we may have to wait until next year and release of the GECK to get, but it is one that is on my list to look out for.


----------



## 8den (Dec 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> Wasn't it a thing in New Vegas where you could fill bottles from taps and pumps to get dirty water (which was good to cook with)?  I seem to recall that being a thing, I liked survival mode in NV and wish Bethesda would have incorporated it into FO4.  One of those mods we may have to wait until next year and release of the GECK to get, but it is one that is on my list to look out for.



That must have been a mod. 

Hmmm at a cross roads 



Spoiler



glowing sea, railroad, Cabot or brotherhood?


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2015)

Loving the exploring and fights, but finding the settlement building s bit boring as i'm about 4 stars away from local leader. All my settlers (and there's lots of em) just mill about, I never know who's got tasks and who hasn't. After spending ages getting my wasteland farm just right, the next visit the whole lot of em are stood in the bramen pen, fenced in, like sheep. Built a fantastic "stairway to heaven sky disco" with flights of stairs up about 3 stories to a large dance floor, took about 2 hours, then fell off while in settlement build mode, died, and lost the lot of it. Couldn't be bothered to build it again.


----------



## 8den (Dec 15, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Loving the exploring and fights, but finding the settlement building s bit boring as i'm about 4 stars away from local leader. All my settlers (and there's lots of em) just mill about, I never know who's got tasks and who hasn't. After spending ages getting my wasteland farm just right, the next visit the whole lot of em are stood in the bramen pen, fenced in, like sheep. Built a fantastic "stairway to heaven sky disco" with flights of stairs up about 3 stories to a large dance floor, took about 2 hours, then fell off while in settlement build mode, died, and lost the lot of it. Couldn't be bothered to build it again.



The best tip I got here was switch off the recruitment beacons and ignore Preston.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 15, 2015)

They do mill, but build a bar and some tables and chairs and they'll at least have a little sit down (some of them) and look like they're meant to be there. I built mine where they were congregating, no idea if they'll congregate elsewhere if you build it somewhere else.

You can of course send them to your other settlements that need more people for farming or defence. For example, I've got 17 people at starlight diner now, with bugger all to do. But I could do with more at the hippie place and abernathy's for farming. So I'll send a bunch there.

Someone had a good tip that you can equip settlers you've assigned with a piece of clothing, like a specific hat or glasses, depending on their role so you know. But if they're assigned to something, when you hover over them in workshop mode and they highlight the thing they're assigned to highlights at the same time. Only useful if you're in line of sight to that resource, but there you go, it's something.

---

Tip:

If you're on PC and you want to remove the settlement size budget, or rather make it let you build more (indefinitely) until it fills up, you can do so in the console.


Open the console and click on the workshop bench so it shows its ID 
Type: 
getav 348
getav 34A

Note the values it returns
Double them, triple them, whatever them, bearing in mind your computer's capacity for rendering shit
Type:
setav 349 <value you just created by doubling/etc> (without the <>)
setav 34B <value you just created by doubling/etc> (without the <>)


Tada.


----------



## Supine (Dec 15, 2015)

Haven't played it yet but apparenly the world record for completing the game is just over one hour!

I want to play


----------



## Enviro (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow! I wonder what level they were and how they did it?


----------



## 8den (Dec 15, 2015)

Enviro said:


> Wow! I wonder what level they were and how they did it?



There's a walk through of fallout 3 were they complete the game in just over an hour. They also use a glitch to escape the vault early do they do it as a baby...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm going to need to see that. Is it on youtube?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm going to need to see that. Is it on youtube?


There's a fallout new vegas run through in 1 hour 8 minutes:



And Fallout 3 in 25 minutes:


----------



## 8den (Dec 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm going to need to see that. Is it on youtube?




http://kotaku.com/someone-actually-played-through-all-of-fallout-3-as-a-b-1722578011

I tell a lie he doesn't do in an hour as a baby it takes hours and hours because he is technically crawling but yes he plays the whole thing through and commits to it strength and endurance 1


----------



## Cid (Dec 17, 2015)

For fuck's sake - I can put up with pretty much every bug this game had, but bugged 'come to the aid of <X> settlement' are just a pain in the arse. Turn up to a corpse and maybe a rattle of gunfire from my effectively designed defence systems, get no confirmation of win, wander round a bit, leave to do something else. Fail mission.


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

Cid said:


> For fuck's sake - I can put up with pretty much every bug this game had, but bugged 'come to the aid of <X> settlement' are just a pain in the arse. Turn up to a corpse and maybe a rattle of gunfire from my effectively designed defence systems, get no confirmation of win, wander round a bit, leave to do something else. Fail mission.



I've found with those the key is to stand around and stand around a bit more, the main attack can take ages to trigger, or a second wave can take ages to trigger. (10 minutes in one case for me, which can seem like an age in a game when you're just standing around).  Sometimes running around in the vicinity of the settlement can find an enemy stuck behind a tree or something.

The only time one has ever properly bugged out on me was when during the attack there was a giant radscorpion that had spawned under the ground, could see its health bar when I was facing it and all the turrets were going insane firing at the ground.  Reloading from a save before I travelled there and trying again just gave me the usual raiders to kill and it worked fine.


----------



## Cid (Dec 17, 2015)

Epona said:


> I've found with those the key is to stand around and stand around a bit more, the main attack can take ages to trigger, or a second wave can take ages to trigger. (10 minutes in one case for me, which can seem like an age in a game when you're just standing around).  Sometimes running around in the vicinity of the settlement can find an enemy stuck behind a tree or something.
> 
> The only time one has ever properly bugged out on me was when during the attack there was a giant radscorpion that had spawned under the ground, could see its health bar when I was facing it and all the turrets were going insane firing at the ground.  Reloading from a save before I travelled there and trying again just gave me the usual raiders to kill and it worked fine.



Cheers, I'll try that - would be a silly thing for it to fail on.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2015)

I've finally got a chunk of time to play this. Now I don't die just walking around the wastelands and I've got some better kit I'm enjoying it even more. 

What plot lines does Cait actually like? She doesn't get why I'm helping farmers and looked really pissed of when I chatted to the brotherhood. Still she's good at getting stuck in and favours the same head on action style I do.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 18, 2015)

I like how when I was a greenhorn to this game i'd enter built up areas with trepidation, tiptoeing like a nervous spinster.

Now I stroll in confidently shouting "LETS HAVE IT!"


----------



## BigTom (Dec 18, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I've finally got a chunk of time to play this. Now I don't die just walking around the wastelands and I've got some better kit I'm enjoying it even more.
> 
> What plot lines does Cait actually like? She doesn't get why I'm helping farmers and looked really pissed of when I chatted to the brotherhood. Still she's good at getting stuck in and favours the same head on action style I do.



She likes you taking drugs (until you do her personal quest). She likes you picking locks and stealing shit too. I think it was mostly lock picking that got me her perk in the end, but I only took her as a companion after I'd finished the main storyline.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2015)

BigTom said:


> She likes you taking drugs (until you do her personal quest). She likes you picking locks and stealing shit too. I think it was mostly lock picking that got me her perk in the end, but I only took her as a companion after I'd finished the main storyline.



I get what she likes... I'm curious about bedding her and getting her perk. My charisma is really low. 

Tbh I don't know which way I want to play it. Taken the castle back for the minute men and need to go into the fort next for the main quest. 

I'd also really like to find some corn so I can start making my own adhesive!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

Go to Greygarden - it has all 3 adhesive ingredients. Then plant a bunch of your own somewhere. I have more adhesive than I'll ever need now.

Abernathy's Farm and Sunshine Co-op have decent amounts of space for planting a lot, particularly the former. Abernathy's already farms tatos, as does Tenpines, and I think Sunshine already farms corn. Diamond City has mutfruit and tatoes I think.


----------



## 8den (Dec 18, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I've finally got a chunk of time to play this. Now I don't die just walking around the wastelands and I've got some better kit I'm enjoying it even more.
> 
> What plot lines does Cait actually like? She doesn't get why I'm helping farmers and looked really pissed of when I chatted to the brotherhood. Still she's good at getting stuck in and favours the same head on action style I do.



How the fuck do I get mc Cready to idolise me I did his personalise quest for. Fucks sake


----------



## 8den (Dec 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Go to Greygarden - it has all 3 adhesive ingredients. Then plant a bunch of your own somewhere. I have more adhesive than I'll ever need now.
> 
> Abernathy's Farm and Sunshine Co-op have decent amounts of space for planting a lot, particularly the former. Abernathy's already farms tatos, as does Tenpines, and I think Sunshine already farms corn. Diamond City has mutfruit and tatoes I think.



Have ten corn. Ten Tatos and ten multi fruit growing somehere with a decent water purifier never need adhesives again. 


Now why isn't there an aluminium tree!


----------



## D'wards (Dec 18, 2015)

Fellas, I have a problem. I was searching Earl thingies house in Diamond City for Nick Valentine. As I was looking a Diamond City Security man came in with an NPC and started attacking me - I smoked them two mofos and carried on searching for the clue. Now whenever I go to Diamond City everyone attacks me - Security, NPCs, Robots.

What can I do to appease them?

Edit to add: I slept for a coupla days, then it was all peachy when I returned


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks I shall take a look. 

The problem with some of the harder bits of the map I'm moving on to is that people stop dropping shotgun shells and it's definitely my best weapons. It was quite nice to do some easy minute men ones to stock up again. The perk that means people drop more ammo is great, put two stars on it now and can't have more till I'm up a few levels.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2015)

Jesus. Went to have a look at the insane asylum. I found a death so looked for another way through and found a raider in power armour. I may have to leave this section for now.


----------



## 8den (Dec 18, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Jesus. Went to have a look at the insane asylum. I found a death so looked for another way through and found a raider in power armour. I may have to leave this section for now.



There's the creepiest room in the insane asylum you reach in a mission.


----------



## 8den (Dec 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> They do mill, but build a bar and some tables and chairs and they'll at least have a little sit down (some of them) and look like they're meant to be there. I built mine where they were congregating, no idea if they'll congregate elsewhere if you build it somewhere else.
> 
> You can of course send them to your other settlements that need more people for farming or defence. For example, I've got 17 people at starlight diner now, with bugger all to do. But I could do with more at the hippie place and abernathy's for farming. So I'll send a bunch there.
> 
> ...



Mine don't mill at my bar, and I added a fucking bbq and pool table for the shits.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 18, 2015)

Has anyone found the Cheers bar yet?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 18, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Has anyone found the Cheers bar yet?


Yes


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2015)

8den said:


> There's the creepiest room in the insane asylum you reach in a mission.



I think I'll leave till I'm higher then L17


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Has anyone found the Cheers bar yet?



Where is it?  Not sure I am familiar enough with Cheers to recognise it mind you (I know, I know  )


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh God I'm like you lot a few weeks ago. I've just realised I can get Cait to pick locks I can't.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 18, 2015)

Epona said:


> Where is it?  Not sure I am familiar enough with Cheers to recognise it mind you (I know, I know  )


It's


Spoiler



Just off Boston Common. It is called "Prost"


----------



## 8den (Dec 18, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Oh God I'm like you lot a few weeks ago. I've just realised I can get Cait to pick locks I can't.



Yeah wait till you release you pretty never need to play the hacking mini game once you have Nick. 

My thing is it doesn't matter what version of fallout or the elder scrolls I'm playing I cannot BEAR to leave a locked something behind, so I always end up putting points into lockpicking at once.


----------



## 8den (Dec 18, 2015)

8den said:


> There's the creepiest room in the insane asylum you reach in a mission.





Spoiler








AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

8den said:


> Yeah wait till you release you pretty never need to play the hacking mini game once you have Nick.
> 
> My thing is it doesn't matter what version of fallout or the elder scrolls I'm playing I cannot BEAR to leave a locked something behind, so I always end up putting points into lockpicking at once.



Of course, on PC you can bring up the console, click on the safe/door/console and type unlock. I've had it not work with a handful of expert safes so far, but fuck if I'm keeping track of where all the fucking master lock safes are to come back again another day. I've not had a single one that's contained anything worthy of it being a master lock, though, so I don't feel guilty.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 19, 2015)

8den said:


> Have ten corn. Ten Tatos and ten multi fruit growing somehere with a decent water purifier never need adhesives again.
> 
> 
> Now why isn't there an aluminium tree!



Water purifier means levelling science right? 

I just unlocked scrapper and everything I had stored at the weapons bench became screws. It was like Xmas.


----------



## 8den (Dec 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Of course, on PC you can bring up the console, click on the safe/door/console and type unlock. I've had it not work with a handful of expert safes so far, but fuck if I'm keeping track of where all the fucking master lock safes are to come back again another day. I've not had a single one that's contained anything worthy of it being a master lock, though, so I don't feel guilty.



Wheres the fun in that..


----------



## Cid (Dec 19, 2015)

Lead pipe breaks down to... 1 steel.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2015)

8den said:


> Wheres the fun in that..



Where's the fun in anything?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I like how when I was a greenhorn to this game i'd enter built up areas with trepidation, tiptoeing like a nervous spinster.
> 
> Now I stroll in confidently shouting "LETS HAVE IT!"


Try walking south east off the known map into hell.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 19, 2015)

I like a good ruck, but I'm glad that a couple of feral ghouls no longer threaten a long load scene. 

I had to go and help a settlement last night and wave upon wave of low level raiders came at me. One shot kill with the combat rifle and lots of ammo dropped. 

I'm not sure how far to go with the quest of finding my son. The missions can be the most compelling, but I don't want it all to be over to quickly. Storming the fort filled with synths feels easier then it should when they keep dropping laser rifle ammo.


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> ...south _east_...


----------



## 8den (Dec 19, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I like a good ruck, but I'm glad that a couple of feral ghouls no longer threaten a long load scene.
> 
> I had to go and help a settlement last night and wave upon wave of low level raiders came at me. One shot kill with the combat rifle and lots of ammo dropped.
> 
> I'm not sure how far to go with the quest of finding my son. The missions can be the most compelling, but I don't want it all to be over to quickly. Storming the fort filled with synths feels easier then it should when they keep dropping laser rifle ammo.



Need to pump up my science skill now I have oodles of laser ammo I need to make righteous authority my go to gun.  And to spiff up my five sets of incomplete armour I am three pieces away from a full set of x-1.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2015)

Chemical needs said:


>


Might be south-west...probably is...you'll know it when you get there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 19, 2015)

I've reached the decision making point. Finding it hard to decide which way to jump.


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 19, 2015)

In my first play through I decided blood was thicker than irradiated water... my decision left me cold.


----------



## 8den (Dec 19, 2015)

I love Deacon, why didn't I partner up with him AGES ago.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 19, 2015)

How many minute men quests can you do before it cuts of other factions? Tbf I've not found the Institute or the Railroad yet, but don't want to sucrose any options. It's only game I've played on PS4, can't see me finding time for a second play. I feels very indulgent having 4 plus hours to play the last few days.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 19, 2015)

8den said:


> Need to pump up my science skill now I have oodles of laser ammo I need to make righteous authority my go to gun.  And to spiff up my five sets of incomplete armour I am three pieces away from a full set of x-1.



Still not used power armour yet, but my standard metal stuff is almost all upgraded. I got hit by a death claw and was very surprised to find I wasn't quite dead. 

My double barreled shotgun which I took of a raider early on now does over 100 damage with rifleman perks. After dying several times on Kellog trying to fight from range I just ran up close, loaded VATS, a few headsets and he was down. Really want to find a version with a magazine.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 19, 2015)

I think that Le fusil Terribles * is my favorite shotgun. Does 180 per shot, 25% extra limb damage. plus the perks. 32 shot mag. If you hunt you will find it one day.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 20, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> I think that Le fusil Terribles * is my favorite shotgun. Does 180 per shot, 25% extra limb damage. plus the perks. 32 shot mag. If you hunt you will find it one day.



I'm going to make it a task to go find this.


----------



## 8den (Dec 20, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm going to make it a task to go find this.



I'm going to find it, and I'm not going to cheat. Oh and I worked out where the race is on. BTW has anyone found a cafe/pastry place with a stray cat?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 20, 2015)

I might have googled it's location 

Tbf I'm unexpectedly fortunate to have some time to play it. Once new year comes around it will back to a few hours a month, so I'm happy to cheat a little to see the most of the game I can. 

It looks like it's in a cool setting anyway.


----------



## 8den (Dec 20, 2015)

Must resist wiki. Today and tomorrow are my only chance to play it till the new year.


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> How many minute men quests can you do before it cuts of other factions? Tbf I've not found the Institute or the Railroad yet, but don't want to sucrose any options.



As many as you like, their quests do not cut you off from going with other factions.  To get maximum choice in endings, do plenty of quests for the Railroad and the Brotherhood before you find the Institute (which is part of the main story, fairly late on) so you have done at least the faction main quests for Railroad and Brotherhood before that point - in the case of the Brotherhood, do plenty of quests between the 'Fort Hagen' part of the main quest and finding the institute, as most of their faction story fits between those 2 main quest events.  Deciding to go with the institute is a decision that takes place during the main quest and cannot be cut off by any other faction thing you have done beforehand, it's a yes or no situation regardless of whether you get on well with other factions or not.


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh just a quick tip - there is one guy in the Brotherhood (after the Fort Hagen main quest point, he's on the Prydwen), that will give you radiant quests to go get supplies from settlements.  Don't do those if you want to keep the settlements under minutemen control - just don't take any quests from the guy, it doesn't affect anything else afaik.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 20, 2015)

There have been some awesome moments in this game. However, I've just seen the best yet. If you haven't done the USS Constitution side quest, don't read!



Spoiler: USS Constitution



When all the time and effort and raider killing comes to fruition, seeing the USS Constitution majestically takes to the skies from atop the building it's been languishing on, to achieve its destiny of once more becoming a force to be reckoned with on the open seas....and then it crashing into another building about 200m away and getting stuck again. Just brilliant


----------



## 8den (Dec 21, 2015)

I need to take a break. I was tidying today and got excited when I saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Spoiler



got back on the main quest I want to at least see the institute before my enforced Christmas break, but am getting delayed by finding curie a body. Hmm can you romance synth curie? This could be what I need to get over Piper


----------



## Cid (Dec 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Have ten corn. Ten Tatos and ten multi fruit growing somehere with a decent water purifier never need adhesives again.
> 
> 
> Now why isn't there an aluminium tree!



Surgical trays and TV dinner trays.


----------



## 8den (Dec 21, 2015)

Cid said:


> Surgical trays and TV dinner trays.




Cake tins too. And you will often find one aluminium can among a bunch of tin cans. I may be the hobo king of commonwealth, but my power armour has a titanium coating.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2015)

Managed to get a couple of hours yesterday, but others are monopolising the xbone. Have got on a fair bit with this lovely game (thanks Bethesda) have got the BOS quests to do before following the main quest to the Institute. Had to up the Charisma stars on me character to get the Local Leader perks and build some better settlements. Does anyone knew how the size thing with settlements works? is the size the number of objects placed at each location?


----------



## 8den (Dec 22, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Managed to get a couple of hours yesterday, but others are monopolising the xbone. Have got on a fair bit with this lovely game (thanks Bethesda) have got the BOS quests to do before following the main quest to the Institute. Had to up the Charisma stars on me character to get the Local Leader perks and build some better settlements. Does anyone knew how the size thing with settlements works? is the size the number of objects placed at each location?



Bethesda have been tweeting the #12daysoffallout giving away prizes, I really want the Fallout monopoly game. 

Settlements size are based on your charisma. I think the number of settlers you can have is 10 + your charisma, including mods. So at the moment I have 7 Charisma, but am always wearing two items that boost my charisma to 9, so my major settlements have 19 odd settlers. Remember you must have more defence than food and water resources combined at a settlement to avoid constant raider assaults.

At level 50 I finally reached the institute and wish I'd gotten there sooner. Althought;



Spoiler



My trip through the glowing sea was very rough, I went through over 1,000 5.56mm rounds using "VERA" my extremely heavily modified assault rifle, and am kicking myself I sold a hunter assault rifle a few  days before hand




My current companion Curie 



Spoiler



Is tremendous fun, although helping a robot with a ludicrously sexy french accent  into a synth body and then help her navigate these strange emotions and sensations while wooing her, sounds like a very specific kind of slash fiction



I'm now on enforced hiatus till January......Sigh...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2015)

Man sues Fallout 4 developer Bethesda over 'addiction' to game

dick lol


----------



## 8den (Dec 23, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Man sues Fallout 4 developer Bethesda over 'addiction' to game
> 
> dick lol



I wonder if that would work with crack..


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2015)

My corn doesn't seem to be growing. It's planted but there is nothing to harvest and it's been a while. 

I also juat went for a wonder and found an Alpha Death Claw. That didn't end well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2015)

In case nobody has posted it yet

Zero Punctuation : Fallout 4


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> My corn doesn't seem to be growing. It's planted but there is nothing to harvest and it's been a while.
> 
> I also juat went for a wonder and found an Alpha Death Claw. That didn't end well.



Do you have people tending to it? 

Go up to it and try to pick it and you'll hear "I need to assign someone to this" 
Which means you need to pick a settler to assign to it. 

I had loads of settlers in good neighbour but could never find them. Then one day I found six sulking behind a collapsed house like kids skiving off behind the bike shed.


I came across a sleeping alpha deathclaw and shot up some jet and lobbed two plasma grenades at him. 

Stick a couple of points in demolition grenades do 50% more damage and you get a throwing arc at level two that makes them MUCH more accurate.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2015)

Yet more perks to get! I've actually got a couple of nukes but we're saving them, so they were back at the settlement. 

Ive got someone growing my other crops. Do I need to separately assign them?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2015)

In workshop mode, when you hover over the corn is the person icon red or blue? If it's blue that specific corn is assigned to someone. If it's red it is not. Just assign a non-assigned settler to one of the red icon corn and they will auto assign to a certain number of other red icon corn too. They can only do a limited number, which is why you need more than one person tending your crops.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Yet more perks to get! I've actually got a couple of nukes but we're saving them, so they were back at the settlement.



The thing about nukes and a fat man is that it's simply too heavy to lug around all the time. You tend to grab it before you know there a big ruck. 

There's a location that I've been sent to a few times for various missions. It's out door and has a lot of levelled super mutants. Now whenever I go there I grab power armour a assault rifle missile launcher and fat man
. 
But always carry lots of grenades. They improved throwing from previous versions. You can equip grenades without Unequipping your weapon and with a hot key you have grenades and Molotovs a plenty.  




> Ive got someone growing my other crops. Do I need to separately assign them?



Yes. I'm not sure the exact number of crops one settler can tend to. But you need multiple


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice one. Now how to find where my dam settlers are and if they are doing something useful.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Nice one. Now how to find where my dam settlers are and if they are doing something useful.



My other grenade tip is always have some plasma grenades bottle cap mines and pulse grenades for surprise encounters with high level baddies. Nothing in the game is so tough that a couple of bottle cap mines won't at the very least knock most off their hp clean off.

My final grenade tip is once you throw a grenade go into VATS and shoot the grenade before it lands. It's very annoying when say you throw a pulse grenade at an assaultron and run out of range when it  goes off


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2015)

Fields of corn growing. Now to make my own water.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Fields of corn growing. Now to make my own water.



Don't forget the tatters and multi fruit. 

But yeah your final step is an industrial water purifier.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2015)

8den said:


> Don't forget the tatters and multi fruit.
> 
> But yeah your final step is an industrial water purifier.



Or 6.

I have 6.

It's ridiculous the amount of defence I've had to put in Sanctuary


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Or 6.
> 
> I have 6.
> 
> It's ridiculous the amount of defence I've had to put in Sanctuary



Bloody hell.  Presumably you just have. 10 turrets at the bridge and slaughtered anything coming across 

Oh it's not just me but traps are useless right?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2015)

And I have 2 industrial ones at Starlight. I have quite a bit of water 

I've set out a laser turret and a spotlight at intervals around the whole settlement, with 4 turrets in total at the main bridge and a spotlight, 2 guard towers... 

And I have never bothered with traps. I guess if you're building your own house of horrors...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2015)

I've only just realized you can make them. Until now they were treasured items kept for the hardest enemies.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Nice one. Now how to find where my dam settlers are and if they are doing something useful.



Build a bell, ring it and all the settlers will come to it. It's a bit tricky, but when you hover over them in workshop mode, you can see what they are assigned to if you are looking in the right direction i.e. look at them and if they are assigned to corn and you can see that at the same time, it will be highlighted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2015)

I think they come a bit quicker if you build a siren. But the siren is annoying so I don't bother.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I've only just realized you can make them. Until now they were treasured items kept for the hardest enemies.



Make what? Explosives? 

Yeah bottle cap mines in particular. Always pick up lunch boxes. 

Never bother making Molotovs. They cost you four oil which is a very valuable component.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> And I have 2 industrial ones at Starlight. I have quite a bit of water
> 
> I've set out a laser turret and a spotlight at intervals around the whole settlement, with 4 turrets in total at the main bridge and a spotlight, 2 guard towers...
> 
> And I have never bothered with traps. I guess if you're building your own house of horrors...



This is why I never got into settlement building. I got very into house building and interior design in Skyrim which as I may have mentioned is a game I found quiet boring. 

I've moved into the house at good neighbour some nice decorations my bobble head stand (nearly 2/3s full) a magazine rack. Breakfast bar and pool table. And I don't even like the settlement side of things. I worry if I get into it I'll end up like that Russian dickhead.

Take traps I swear I must have set up and nearly killed myself like five times trying to set up traps.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2015)

Can't recall whether this has already been posted, if it has, my apologies!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2015)

8den said:


> This is why I never got into settlement building. I got very into house building and interior design in Skyrim which as I may have mentioned is a game I found quiet boring.
> 
> I've moved into the house at good neighbour some nice decorations my bobble head stand (nearly 2/3s full) a magazine rack. Breakfast bar and pool table. And I don't even like the settlement side of things. I worry if I get into it I'll end up like that Russian dickhead.
> 
> Take traps I swear I must have set up and nearly killed myself like five times trying to set up traps.



Since my charisma is so low I've accepted that filling the common wealth with them isn't for me. However using Sanctuary as a base and it's starting to look quite, um, functional.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

I think when I start over I'm going to skip the minute men till much later in the game. I've not bothered with the brotherhood and Preston annoys me. I really like Deacon. 

Actually the companions have all been pretty great aside from Cait & Preston.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Since my charisma is so low I've accepted that filling the common wealth with them isn't for me. However using Sanctuary as a base and it's starting to look quite, um, functional.



Yeah I even built a outdoor bar with BBQ and pool table for sanctuary and the FUCKERS still hang out in that miserable section with the gords I planted. (Btw fuck gords you incredibly heavy useless marrow like motherfuckers)

Take pity on me it'll be early jan before I can play again.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2015)

8den said:


> I think when I start over I'm going to skip the minute men till much later in the game. I've not bothered with the brotherhood and Preston annoys me. I really like Deacon.
> 
> Actually the companions have all been pretty great aside from Cait & Preston.



Deacon is ace, if I want a companion with me, it is him.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2015)

8den said:


> Yeah I even built a outdoor bar with BBQ and pool table for sanctuary and the FUCKERS still hang out in that miserable section with the gords I planted. Btw fuck gords you incredibly heavy useless marrow like motherfuckers)
> 
> Take pity on me it'll be early jan before I can play again.



For some reason all of my settlers in Sanctuary Hills ended up on the roof of the house with the workshop - I strolled back into town one day and they were all standing up there, it was pretty freaky tbh.  I had to build a set of stairs so I could go up there and check that they were all allocated to farming/guard duty.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2015)

8den said:


> I think when I start over I'm going to skip the minute men till much later in the game. I've not bothered with the brotherhood and Preston annoys me. I really like Deacon.
> 
> Actually the companions have all been pretty great aside from Cait & Preston.



Starting over? Jesus. It feels I've already sunk a lot of time in to get to level 20.

Tbf it's the only game I've played on the Ps4 and the first for about a year, so I'm quite looking forward to what else is out there. 

The PS4 came with the latest COD. I've not even played it.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Epona said:


> Deacon is ace, if I want a companion with me, it is him.



I even liked mc Cready but it TOOK forever to get him to idolise me and they really need to nerf his perk. 

But Cait.... Jesus


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Starting over? Jesus. It feels I've already sunk a lot of time in to get to level 20.
> 
> Tbf it's the only game I've played on the Ps4 and the first for about a year, so I'm quite looking forward to what else is out there.
> 
> The PS4 came with the latest COD. I've not even played it.



My brother is in my Dublin place with my ps4 and pointed out I have dying light and the last of us sitting on the shelf. I bought them when I traded in my PS3 games. I'm keeping the PS3 around for the child he's only 3 so in a year or two Lego Star Wars and little big planet....

But back to  I feel I sank ages into the side quests and fallout 4 unlike 3 & NV I really think you should play the main quests thematically it feels wrong to be prattling about building settlements finding baseball gloves and investigating cold cases when there's s child missing.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 24, 2015)

I have to admit, I looked at the perks and just chose the companions that gave decent bonuses when they idolize you. Preston, Deacon, McCready and Danse I think. 

But Strong can fuck the fuck off. I'd turn left/look at the map/buy ammo/WHATEVER and I'd see a "Strong disliked that" notification. Judgemental prick.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2015)

8den said:


> But back to  I feel I sank ages into the side quests and fallout 4 unlike 3 & NV I really think you should play the main quests thematically it feels wrong to be prattling about building settlements finding baseball gloves and investigating cold cases when there's s child missing.



I know what you mean, my first playthrough I did a little bit of side stuff then followed the main quest, because it always felt pretty urgent iykwim.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2015)

One of the things I always liked best about Morrowind was that the main quest was started by "oh can you deliver this letter to this bloke in Balmora when you get a minute?" so there was no initial sense of urgency to it, although it could hook you in in terms of the story later, there was no personal or emotional reason to get onto it right away.  Took me something like 7 years to get around to a playthrough where I actually did the main quest


----------



## 8den (Dec 25, 2015)

Actually I know the consensus is 3 is better than NV, and maybe it's because NV was my introduction to fallout but I really liked the way NV enfolded. You had to chance benny the circuitous route to Vegas, and because the quest was a personal vendetta you could play it a lot of different ways and the faction split happens very late in the game. 

Also I've played through 3 times and never felt I lost anything by not taking the legion quests. Cause fuck the legion.


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2015)

8den said:


> Actually I know the consensus is 3 is better than NV, and maybe it's because NV was my introduction to fallout but I really liked the way NV enfolded. You had to chance benny the circuitous route to Vegas, and because the quest was a personal vendetta you could play it a lot of different ways and the faction split happens very late in the game.
> 
> Also I've played through 3 times and never felt I lost anything by not taking the legion quests. Cause fuck the legion.



I like 3 better than NV because the exploration and world was better in 3. Stuff like the "Death of Marat" skeleton in a bath scene pushes 3 ahead of NV IMO.  NV hands down had better quests (and I'm surprised to hear that 3 is better regarded, because RPG players usually prefer NV by miles), but the world was kind of boring and didn't have that sort of touch.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 25, 2015)

I've done Caits quest and yet her perk isn't showing. I want to ditch her and use a different companion, but want it first!

Edit: Apparently storming a vault full of heavily armed nutters and curing her of a life long addiction isn't enough for her to idolise me. The ungrateful bitch.


----------



## 8den (Dec 25, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I've done Caits quest and yet her perk isn't showing. I want to ditch her and use a different companion, but want it first!
> 
> Edit: Apparently storming a vault full of heavily armed nutters and curing her of a life long addiction isn't enough for her to idolise me. The ungrateful bitch.



I was the same with mc Cready I completed his quests (I cured your child) but I got idolised for nicking some dirty water a while later.


----------



## 8den (Dec 25, 2015)

Epona said:


> I like 3 better than NV because the exploration and world was better in 3. Stuff like the "Death of Marat" skeleton in a bath scene pushes 3 ahead of NV IMO.  NV hands down had better quests (and I'm surprised to hear that 3 is better regarded, because RPG players usually prefer NV by miles), but the world was kind of boring and didn't have that sort of touch.



I don't remember the Skelton. I never actually finished 3 the disc scratched around liberator and I never found a replacement


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh dear. Piper doesn't like me working with the brotherhood either. Nor does Cait. I'm guessing Preston wouldn't. Which companions do? 

That said their first mission was a lot more fun then the minute men ones.


----------



## 8den (Dec 25, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Oh dear. Piper doesn't like me working with the brotherhood either. Nor does Cait. I'm guessing Preston wouldn't. Which companions do?
> 
> That said their first mission was a lot more fun then the minute men ones.



Mc Cready and I'm guessing paladin what's his name...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh yes 

I think I missed my window with Piper. I've ran all round the commonwealth being nice to farmers with Cait, but now I want to be more brutal.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've just stumbled upon vault 95 , friendly bunch aren't they...?

And finally got to level 40


----------



## 8den (Dec 25, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> I've just stumbled upon vault 95 , friendly bunch aren't they...?
> 
> And finally got to level 40



Vault 95 is depressingly fucked up even for vault tec


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2015)

I found Les Fusil Terribles. The location is worth checking out and clearing of Raiders as it's a fantastic battle. Straight to the workbench and now it does 131 damage.


----------



## 8den (Dec 26, 2015)

i dreamt I was buying weed in fallout last night. I didn't have change so I bought a nuka cola.


----------



## 8den (Dec 26, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I found Les Fusil Terribles. The location is worth checking out and clearing of Raiders as it's a fantastic battle. Straight to the workbench and now it does 131 damage.



I'm going to have google it aren't I. Ten days before I can play again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2015)

Spoiler



It's on the east coast aboard a set of ruined old ships. Very pretty. Worth doing in nice light just to admire the views.


----------



## 8den (Dec 26, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the east coast aboard a set of ruined old ships. Very pretty. Worth doing in nice light just to admire the views.



GAHHHHHHHH IVE BEEN THERE!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2015)

Easy to fast travel to then. It's in the captains cabin towards the top of the main ship.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2015)

God the Brotherhood are boring cunts. Still I do get to fly round in aircraft and the missions seem quite cool. They've rather trusting. I've only known them 5 mins and they made me a knight and gave me power armour. I get why the minute men are cos they're desperate farmers, but why I am so useful to a heavily tooled up faction?


----------



## Cid (Dec 26, 2015)

I think it's because the brotherhood progression to knight is tied to the main plot Diamond City bit. You _could_ spend ages doing side quests for Rhys and Halen, but you tend to hit that plot advancement and the linked other stuff first.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2015)

I can see how they would be useful to level up. In fact some of the ones to clear things would have been very hard at a lower level!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 26, 2015)

8den said:


> But Cait.... Jesus



Jaysus


----------



## 8den (Dec 26, 2015)

Cid said:


> I think it's because the brotherhood progression to knight is tied to the main plot Diamond City bit. You _could_ spend ages doing side quests for Rhys and Halen, but you tend to hit that plot advancement and the linked other stuff first.



Come to think of it I've done fuck all in diamond city.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2015)

Romancing Cait seems to be a bit like real life. 

I'm just to nice


----------



## 8den (Dec 26, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Romancing Cait seems to be a bit like real life.
> 
> I'm just to nice



On the plus side once you've gotten her perk you can dump her and send her somewhere you'll never see her again. 

Real life is never that simple.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2015)

Despite doing her mission she still wouldn't grant it, the ungrateful bitch,  so now she's hanging round sanctuary with the farmers. 

Maybe I should romance Danse. Two sweaty blokes in power armour. People would pay money for that shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2015)

Pics or GTFO


----------



## 8den (Dec 26, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Despite doing her mission she still wouldn't grant it, the ungrateful bitch,  so now she's hanging round sanctuary with the farmers.



It's amazing with Mc Cready I did his missions and was reduced to randomly nicking things to get idolised.



> Maybe I should romance Danse. Two sweaty blokes in power armour. People would pay money for that shit.



Shippy has that manga. 


Oh if you've not read this 

5 Things I Learned Trying To Get Laid In 'Skyrim' | Cracked.com


----------



## 8den (Dec 28, 2015)

http://kotaku.com/guy-beats-fallout-4-without-killing-anyone-nearly-brea-1749882569

Guy completes fallout4 without killing anyone. It sounds INSANELY hard.


----------



## starfish (Dec 29, 2015)

Just bought myself this. Have never played any Fallouts before so not sure what to expect. Hope i like it though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 29, 2015)

starfish said:


> Just bought myself this. Have never played any Fallouts before so not sure what to expect. Hope i like it though.



I hadn't either. I've sunk a huge amount of time into over Xmas (although am now on a break). 

I'd say the character of the game changes as you go, at the start almost everything can kill you and your permanently short of ammo. As you level up the battles get quite epic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 29, 2015)

had a long session over the last few days, found some cool weapons inc

Junkies Fat Man , which does more damange the more you are suffering withdrawals
Legendary ghoul slayers plasma rifle
and one i cant say as i dont want to spoil it...


and now at level 45


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 29, 2015)

I found a legendary rolling pin the other day. Umm thanks Bethesda.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 29, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I found a legendary rolling pin the other day. Umm thanks Bethesda.



Take it to a cooking station and bake me a legendary cake. With sprinkles.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 29, 2015)

Finished the main storyline quest last night. Felt kind of relieved. Had got to lvl 67 or so. Even on Survival mode, didn't find it that hard at all, but I guess I spent a lot of time sneaking around and casing situations before diving in. Funny thing is that my go-to weapon was an explosive shotty I must have found around lvl 25. Used it all the way through to the end, didn't find anything that really replaced it. Don't think I'm going to fire it up again any time soon, just too much of a time sink. Found myself diligently picking up aluminium cans even when I was close to the end of the game. For what reason, I have no idea. Must have had about 65k credits with nothing to spend it on, which was frustrating.

Let's see what the DLC brings...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm decided enough of side missions and try and crack on. I've been putting of going the glowing sea for ages, but it wasn't that bad as I'm quite tooled up. Only L31 but I can now kill a death claw with my 50 call. The alpha and legendary ones took a little more... 

First time I've really done much in power armour either so got a few cores. If Danse likes you wearing it so much though they could be more generous with them. 

My best weapon has been shot guns the whole way through as you find one early and it's easily upgradable. My current one now does 156 damage. Shame shells are in such short supply!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 30, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Must have had about 65k credits with nothing to spend it on, which was frustrating.



Yeah I've hardly bothered to spend anything. Occasionally go and sell a few bits and spend the money on ammo and that's about it. None of the traders seem to have anything much better than I've picked up wandering round so I've accumulated loads of caps for no real purpose.


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm decided enough of side missions and try and crack on. I've been putting of going the glowing sea for ages, but it wasn't that bad as I'm quite tooled up. Only L31 but I can now kill a death claw with my 50 call. The alpha and legendary ones took a little more...
> 
> First time I've really done much in power armour either so got a few cores. If Danse likes you wearing it so much though they could be more generous with them.
> 
> My best weapon has been shot guns the whole way through as you find one early and it's easily upgradable. My current one now does 156 damage. Shame shells are in such short supply!



I found I was alright for the glowing sea, I had a hazmat suit, radex, and radaway, which was pretty good for powering through it.


----------



## 8den (Dec 31, 2015)

Epona said:


> I found I was alright for the glowing sea, I had a hazmat suit, radex, and radaway, which was pretty good for powering through it.



Fucking hell. I walked into the glowing sea immediately got attacked by irradiated glowing and legendary blood bugs, then rad scorpions then three separate death claws. I had both a hunting assault rifle and a 50% extra damage quad barrelled missile launcher. By the time I found the weird cultist my power armour was in tatters and I'd gone through 1000 rounds of 5.56 ammo


----------



## ffsear (Dec 31, 2015)

Do i need to bother with building settlements?   Whats the advantage?   I'm loving the quests but have done very little building so far!  (level 14)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 31, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Do i need to bother with building settlements?   Whats the advantage?   I'm loving the quests but have done very little building so far!  (level 14)



Crops, place to store and build stuff. Get trader's to earn caps apparently. 

My charisma was far to low really early in the game to get the local leader perks, which was a shame as I'd have liked to have a play but not sure I can be bothered really. 

I just one as a place to grow crops to make glue and have all the stuff I need there.


----------



## 8den (Dec 31, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Do i need to bother with building settlements?   Whats the advantage?   I'm loving the quests but have done very little building so far!  (level 14)



There are some advantages. At level 2 local leader you can build shops which provide a source of revenue, and somewhere to sell all the junk you. Growing taters, corn and mulitfruit give you lots of adhesives crucial for weapons and armour mods, water purifiers give you lots of purified water.

More tips here

Essential Tips for Playing Fallout 4


----------



## ffsear (Dec 31, 2015)

Cheers,  sounds like i better get building then!


----------



## ffsear (Dec 31, 2015)

Also,  do you build one mega settlement?   Or have a few smaller ones?


----------



## 8den (Dec 31, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Cheers,  sounds like i better get building then!



Dont feel obliged to build a massive network of settlements just cause Preston tells you to. You can have a handful or even one or two and just leave it at that.


----------



## 8den (Dec 31, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Also,  do you build one mega settlement?   Or have a few smaller ones?



You can go either way. The more settlements you have the more work you'll have to put it. You'll have to build defences otherwise there will be raider attacks. I found it very annoying, some people love it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 31, 2015)

Your defensive number should equal or exceed that of your food and water added together, so if you go all out on water purification and crops as I have at Sanctuary you'll end up needing something like 380 defence which is bonkers (and still I've done it anyway). 

Some settlements already specialise in one type of thing, like corn at Sunshine coop or tatoes at Tenpines. You can expand their crop in that one thing and do a round trip to harvest if you want, or just set up a farm at Abernathy's or something, have one place for all of it.

I find it useful to have just one main hub, where I go to harvest, cook, make chems, upgrade weapons and armour, and store all my stuff. It's easier that way. But I just enjoy building anyway, so I've still gone ahead and built up all the settlements I've come across so far, just because.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 31, 2015)

What do you need it so big for? 

Tbf I quite liked the raids as I always seem to be short of shotgun shells (which Raiders often drop) and it's the weapon I take on serious nasties like Deathclaws with


----------



## 8den (Dec 31, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> What do you need it so big for?



Purified water can be sold to traders for quite alot of money.



> Tbf I quite liked the raids as I always seem to be short of shotgun shells (which Raiders often drop) and it's the weapon I take on serious nasties like Deathclaws with



I find the raids fucking annoying, as I can be in the middle of doing something and then dragged off to kill raiders

Just a recommendation, A shotgun is weapon better suited for unarmored targets death claws have a high DR, so it's better to hit them with armour piercing weapons.

If you are having trouble getting shotgun ammo, set up a few gun shops in a settlement, and buy them there.


----------



## 8den (Dec 31, 2015)

dp


----------



## Cid (Jan 1, 2016)

8den said:


> There are some advantages. At level 2 local leader you can build shops which provide a source of revenue, and somewhere to sell all the junk you. Growing taters, corn and mulitfruit give you lots of adhesives crucial for weapons and armour mods, water purifiers give you lots of purified water.
> 
> More tips here
> 
> Essential Tips for Playing Fallout 4



Mutfruit, it's called MUTFRUIT. Pronounced mute-fruit. And tatos.


----------



## 8den (Jan 1, 2016)

Cid said:


> Mutfruit, it's called MUTFRUIT. Pronounced mute-fruit. And tatos.



I'm sorry I misspelt imaginary food.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 1, 2016)

8den said:


> Purified water can be sold to traders for quite alot of money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My shotgun nails death claws. So does my 45 assault rifle though to be fair. I'm actually starting to wonder if the rifleman perk is overpowered. It currently adds 80% to already upgraded weapons and covering both shotguns and rifles is very generous. 

I started the game with such low charisma it didn't seem worth chasing local leader, but I guess I could now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2016)

Since I've taken the first level of the rifleman perk things have suddenly been taking longer to die, but then I've levelled up a bit to something like 37 so they're probably spawning higher too and I'm not used to it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2016)

Also, tatoes annoys me because they're not potatoes, they're tomatoes and Americans say it all wrong, but saying tah-toes is just weird, so it has to be tay-toes, but that's potatoes, not tomatoes


----------



## 8den (Jan 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Also, tatoes annoys me because they're not potatoes, they're tomatoes and Americans say it all wrong, but saying tah-toes is just weird, so it has to be tay-toes, but that's potatoes, not tomatoes



Yourself & Cid have put WAY too much thought into this. At least they're not Gords which are v heavy not very nutritious and useless. Once again fuck Gords...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Since I've taken the first level of the rifleman perk things have suddenly been taking longer to die, but then I've levelled up a bit to something like 37 so they're probably spawning higher too and I'm not used to it.



I'm not sure Fallout does that, but it gives you slightly different names for similar enemies that are tougher.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 1, 2016)

On the food thing I think there should be more vegetarian recepies that give you decent amounts of health but can all be grown on your farm.


----------



## 8den (Jan 1, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> On the food thing I think there should be more vegetarian recepies that give you decent amounts of health but can all be grown on your farm.



There are in soups.


----------



## 8den (Jan 1, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm not sure Fallout does that, but it gives you slightly different names for similar enemies that are tougher.



No, as your level progresses your opponents level up, and their weapons get better. I early find raiders with less than combat shotguns and rifles for example


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought they needed stuff like dirty water. I've got sheds loads of purified, but it's not dirty.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 1, 2016)

8den said:


> No, as your level progresses your opponents level up, and their weapons get better. I early find raiders with less than combat shotguns and rifles for example



Oh ok. They still die very easily. I'm finding it way easier then near start.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 2, 2016)

8den said:


> Shippy has that manga.



I tend to skip the power armour and go straight to the mecha porn


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> I thought they needed stuff like dirty water. I've got sheds loads of purified, but it's not dirty.



Trade your excess of purified water for ammo with a merchant or trading caravan!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm finally playing  Fallout 4  and loving it. unfortunatly  my PC  is  only  just  playing it  so often  it  just  stutters  like  scatman john hitting the main chorus.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm finally playing  Fallout 4  and loving it. unfortunatly  my PC  is  only  just  playing it  so often  it  just  stutters  like  scatman john hitting the main chorus.



Although I started off alright, I did have some performance issues later on in more heavily populated areas.  I think in my case this is due to the fact that my CPU is in desperate need of upgrade.  I'm considering going Intel next time, because they apparently cope better with games due to hyperthreading stuff?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 2, 2016)

damn i migh  re-overclock my machine.

although i do have spare ram  so i might  just  boost that  to see what happens

currently i'm

Intel Core I7 950 Processor (3.07 GHZ)
Chillblast GeForce GTX 580 
8GB RAM

machine was a beast when i got it  but that's like 5 years ago now


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2016)

Thus is why I went against a lifetime of PC owner ship and bought a PS4 to play it. It's more portable then a PC as well, which I didn't think would matter, but has proved quite handy recently.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> damn i migh  re-overclock my machine.
> 
> although i do have spare ram  so i might  just  boost that  to see what happens
> 
> ...



You've got sufficient RAM for gaming (unless you're running a load of other things in the background at the same time) but CPU and GPU both a bit slow these days.  My CPU is an AMD 3.4 GHz and it cries a bit at times when I play FO4 or Witcher 3!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 2, 2016)

If you're thinking about a graphics upgrade, be patient. Both red and green teams will finally be switching to a new fabrication process this year, which will mean an effective doubling of performance for the same price.


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I tend to skip the power armour and go straight to the mecha porn



I think shippy has that ma... oh hold on.


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2016)

Epona said:


> I think shippy has that ma... oh hold on.



Yeah what the fuck is on shippys Av (Like I can talk...)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2016)

special new years avatars after the advent calendar ones.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 6, 2016)

8den said:


> No, as your level progresses your opponents level up, and their weapons get better. I early find raiders with less than combat shotguns and rifles for example




Nah, there is no level-scaling in fallout, enemies get harder the further right and down you go on the map though...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2016)

I upgraded my shotgun to 178 damage so went for a hunting trip in the glowing sea. Nice little haul of Deathclaw and Radscorpian meat and of course some XP.  Found an Alpha Deathclaw and a Legendary Radscorpian fighting so I chucked a grenade at them and they ganged up on me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2016)

Also I bloody hate terminals.


----------



## 8den (Jan 6, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Nah, there is no level-scaling in fallout, enemies get harder the further right and down you go on the map though...



You may be right, I switched to Hard half way through. Tomorrow I get to play again for the 1st time in weeks.


----------



## 8den (Jan 6, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> I upgraded my shotgun to 178 damage so went for a hunting trip in the glowing sea. Nice little haul of Deathclaw and Radscorpian meat and of course some XP.  Found an Alpha Deathclaw and a Legendary Radscorpian fighting so I chucked a grenade at them and they ganged up on me.



Always wait till one is dead, and then fire a rocket. 



Global Stoner said:


> Also I bloody hate terminals.



Nick Valetine was my favourite companion because he can hack nearly any terminal.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2016)

They start showing up in harder gear regardless of where you are. Places I went early on that had regular old raiders now have raiders in power armour with fatmans (fatmen?). And just about as far north as you can get I had a raider like that (at one of the settlements... something Outpost...).

Dangerous enemies (deathclaws, radscorpions, mirelurks, etc) become more frequent and variant the farther south you go, but certainly regular old raiders are often tougher now I'm late 30s in the same places as I first met them at 10.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2016)

8den said:


> Always wait till one is dead, and then fire a rocket.



You get more XP from killing them both. Plus my shotgun does more damage then a middle. 



Vintage Paw said:


> They start showing up in harder gear regardless of where you are. Places I went early on that had regular old raiders now have raiders in power armour with fatmans (fatmen?). And just about as far north as you can get I had a raider like that (at one of the settlements... something Outpost...).
> 
> Dangerous enemies (deathclaws, radscorpions, mirelurks, etc) become more frequent and variant the farther south you go, but certainly regular old raiders are often tougher now I'm late 30s in the same places as I first met them at 10.



I've not had any real challenges for ages now it's why I went a walkabout in the glowing sea. I've not got that much better I think, it's just my weapons are better and I can stand more blows. Seems a bit odd.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> I've not had any real challenges for ages now it's why I went a walkabout in the glowing sea. I've not got that much better I think, it's just my weapons are better and I can stand more blows. Seems a bit odd.



I've always been of the opinion (at least in open world RPGs) that as I gain xp I should get better at it and harder to kill.  Oblivion had the worst level-scaling of any game I've ever played - meet a mudcrab at lvl 30 and it's a bigger challenge to your lvl 30 character than if you met the same lvl 5 mudcrab with your lvl 5 character - no, at lvl 30 I should be able to finally take a stroll along the shore without fear of mudcrabs.


----------



## 8den (Jan 7, 2016)

Okay opinions. 

Tonight I get back to fallout after a 3 week break do I 

A) start a new campaign 

B) pick up where I left off? 



Spoiler



just found the initiative hq working with the railroad



Just curious as to people's opinions.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 7, 2016)

Epona said:


> I've always been of the opinion (at least in open world RPGs) that as I gain xp I should get better at it and harder to kill.  Oblivion had the worst level-scaling of any game I've ever played - meet a mudcrab at lvl 30 and it's a bigger challenge to your lvl 30 character than if you met the same lvl 5 mudcrab with your lvl 5 character - no, at lvl 30 I should be able to finally take a stroll along the shore without fear of mudcrabs.



True. I don't want to be killed by super hard bloat flies and I found the game punishing to start. 

But maybe Deathclaws should hunt in groups. Or at least not dance around in front of me whilst I remove most of their health. 

Or by the time a raider has power armour he should be able to shoot a little straighter. 

I'm still enjoying it, but as I wander around there is no threat left. No reason it be stealthy. In fact I'm hoping for more enemies to get the XP and ammo from killing them.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

8den said:


> Okay opinions.
> 
> Tonight I get back to fallout after a 3 week break do I
> 
> ...



Not saying what you should do, but after a couple of weeks I am not sure I would remember what I was doing.  I do have a couple of saves backed up in a separate folder that are at key points in the game, but I probably wouldn't remember what I was doing in those either.

I would have typed this response faster except a great big cat plonked himself on the keyboard halfway through and messed up the entire post so I had to start again.  A great big pink (well, lilac) cat, so I had to sing a bit of the Pink Panther song to him after I had removed him from the keyboard and hauled him onto my lap.


----------



## 8den (Jan 7, 2016)

Epona said:


> Not saying what you should do, but after a couple of weeks I am not sure I would remember what I was doing.  I do have a couple of saves backed up in a separate folder that are at key points in the game, but I probably wouldn't remember what I was doing in those either.
> 
> I would have typed this response faster except a great big cat plonked himself on the keyboard halfway through and messed up the entire post so I had to start again.  A great big pink (well, lilac) cat, so I had to sing a bit of the Pink Panther song to him after I had removed him from the keyboard and hauled him onto my lap.



I'm fairly certain after a while I'll work out where I am. But I'm intrigued about starting afresh. I think I'd pretty much skip the minutemen bar the first couple of quests (get sanctuary up and running) Hmmmmm decisions decisions. 

PS Great I have the Pink Panther theme running through my head now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2016)

started New Vegas last night and found six million ways to die. I'll bump this thread in 4 years time when I have reached gaming 2015, only it will be 2019 and you'll all be wearing occulus rifts


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

8den said:


> PS Great I have the Pink Panther theme running through my head now.



It's my Jakey's 'theme tune', it runs through my head as often as he runs across my lap - or more likely, stumbles and falls trying to get onto my lap, then loses his balance and abseils down my leg the other side - he wasn't even in the queue when feline grace was being handed out (he's actually very slightly brain damaged due to birth anoxia).


----------



## 8den (Jan 7, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> started New Vegas last night and found six million ways to die. I'll bump this thread in 4 years time when I have reached gaming 2015, only it will be 2019 and you'll all be wearing occulus rifts



The thing is you should follow the path suggested to you (head south then south west) chasing over the guys who shot you, north from Goodsprings is Cazors and Deathclaws who will gut you like a fish if you're not at least lvl 20. 

South is still tough. I remember dying alot trying to to clear the Bison in Nipton. When you've only got leather armour and a rifle that can kill mole rats.


----------



## 8den (Jan 7, 2016)

Epona said:


> It's my Jakey's 'theme tune', it runs through my head as often as he runs across my lap - or more likely, stumbles and falls trying to get onto my lap, then loses his balance and abseils down my leg the other side - he wasn't even in the queue when feline grace was being handed out (he's actually very slightly brain damaged due to birth anoxia).



I have a three legged springer who's going blind. A three legged spaniel is not ideal, what they lack in common sense they make up with enthusiasm, and he's had one to many head on collisions, with walls, lamp posts and parked cars so that he's now a little "punch drunk"


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

8den said:


> I have a three legged springer who's going blind. A three legged spaniel is not ideal, what they lack in common sense they make up with enthusiasm, and he's had one to many head on collisions, with walls, lamp posts and parked cars so that he's now a little "punch drunk"



Oh bless him xxx


----------



## 8den (Jan 7, 2016)

http://kotaku.com/the-internet-loves-to-make-fun-of-fallout-4s-preston-ga-1751573683


Started over. Fuck Preston.


----------



## 8den (Jan 8, 2016)

So a few hours in. 

I'm at level 7, fuck me I forgotten how little health you have at the start, a machine gun turrent is a massive scrap. 
I've stuck to two settlements, And have nicely equipped Santuary with a nice set of crops plenty of water and lots of defence. Fuck the minutemen. All my settlers tending crops are wearing fetching dresses its so much easier keeping track of who's been assigned where. 
I'm making better use of power armour, I realised how idiotic it was saving up fusion cores in my last play through. 
I've sort of stuck with the same character build because I understand h


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Put off buying this when it came out with the expense of Christmas and have finally got around to playing it.

Oh my giddy aunt it is a bit good.

Years of PC gaming is still engrained strongly within me and I am all fingers and thumbs with the PS4.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> Put off buying this when it came out with the expense of Christmas and have finally got around to playing it.
> 
> Oh my giddy aunt it is a bit good.
> 
> Years of PC gaming is still engrained strongly within me and I am all fingers and thumbs with the PS4.



I was the same, but it's pretty forgiving I think when getting used a controller. Vats is quite handy for this.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 19, 2016)

It's not second nature yet so my lack of dexterity gets in the way of enjoying the game at its full. So far.


----------



## 8den (Jan 19, 2016)

I just beat a legendary sentinel bot and got a unique tire iron. TIRE IRON!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2016)

Well had time to pick it up and on the end run. Playing railroad for now, but thought I'd do the Institute mission to piss of the brotherhood as well. Lots of Knights in armour and I had none. Most entertaining for a while.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2016)

That was fun. I chose not to use the stealthy option and killed every last person on the Prydwen. Except the squire. It won't let you kill them. Best fight of the game 

Sadly Danse wasn't around to see it


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> That was fun. I chose not to use the stealthy option and killed every last person on the Prydwen. Except the squire. It won't let you kill them. Best fight of the game
> 
> Sadly Danse wasn't around to see it



That sounds like fun 
I find the BoS utterly odious tbh, I must do at least 1 playthrough where I side with them just to experience it, but it's going to be difficult.
Odd thing is, some of the US gaming sites I frequent, a lot of people seem to think that the militaristic little shits are the 'good guys'.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 22, 2016)

Yup, did the first couple of the BoS missions and sacked them off.  Usually I like to play every faction up to any point of no return but no...


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 22, 2016)

.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2016)

Epona said:


> That sounds like fun
> I find the BoS utterly odious tbh, I must do at least 1 playthrough where I side with them just to experience it, but it's going to be difficult.
> Odd thing is, some of the US gaming sites I frequent, a lot of people seem to think that the militaristic little shits are the 'good guys'.



I was starting to think that the game had no more tough fights in it. Im not sure I liked the railroad ending that much, but I suspect my surplus of free time is drawing to a close. 

I did quite like them for a bit, but that was more that after running lots of errands for for farmers it felt like they meant buisness and they had cool toys and you got to fly over the commonwealth and onto an airship. 

I will go back and load it up and complete it with them, but not for a bit. I've sunk a stupid amount of time into it since I got the PS4. More time then I've spent for years and it's the only game I've played on it. 

Quite like the look of the witcher 3 mind


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> I was starting to think that the game had no more tough fights in it. Im not sure I liked the railroad ending that much, but I suspect my surplus of free time is drawing to a close.
> 
> I did quite like them for a bit, but that was more that after running lots of errands for for farmers it felt like they meant buisness and they had cool toys and you got to fly over the commonwealth and onto an airship.
> 
> ...



BoS do have the best toys, that's for sure - did you take the opportunity to hail a vertibird taxi and man the on-board mini-gun?  Gave me a great deal of satisfaction that did 

Witcher 3 is superb, Fallout 4 would in any other year have got my personal GOTY award, but Witcher 3 just pipped it to the post.  It has a lot of dialogue and cut-scenes, people who aren't into lengthy exposition and plot development and would prefer to just get on with hacking monsters up poste-haste may not appreciate that aspect of it.  I like that, but that would be the main reason I can think of as to why it may not be everyone's cup of tea.

Well that and people who have a problem with sexual content in games, but none of that is compulsory.  It's actually tamer than #2 on that score as everyone seems to keep their underwear (or at least the lower garments!) on.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh yes. Slaying huge super mutants from the air was kinda fun. 

I got a little bored of some of the fallout cut scenes toward the end but am still game. It's between that and Shadow of Mordor that looks to be more pick up and play (and cheaper)


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> Oh yes. Slaying huge super mutants from the air was kinda fun.
> 
> I got a little bored of some of the fallout cut scenes toward the end but am still game. It's between that and Shadow of Mordor that looks to be more pick up and play (and cheaper)



Well I think the Witcher 3 dialogues and cut-scenes are mostly meaningful and expand the plot or introduce you to characters and their motivations.  I've always been one to say that I'd rather play a game than have a 'cinematic' experience, but IMO Witcher 3 does it really well as most of the time you are directly involved in the action and there is a large world to explore, just that there are some very lengthy (like 20 minutes) dialogue scenes at various plot points, which I know for some people is too much dialogue and then some.

Honestly though, if anyone had kept me talking in Fallout 4 for 20 minutes I'd have probably just exited the game, but The Witcher 3 is very well written and the dialogue is interesting, graphics and atmosphere are fantastic, and introduces various aspects of the plot.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm the same, usually not a fan of long cut scenes and cinematics but they seem just about right in W3


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> I'm the same, usually not a fan of long cut scenes and cinematics but they seem just about right in W3



At one point I recall a quite long conversation/argument you can have with Dijkstra about his political motivations for getting involved, and it's a really interesting conversation.  Everyone you can have extended dialogue with doesn't just exchange pleasantries, there's something there in terms of either understanding them as a character, or moving the plot along in some way.  It's really well done.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 22, 2016)

I agree too. Was sceptical about the length of the cut scenes in Witcher 3 but it does indeed hang together well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok I'm convinced Epona & Chilli.s . Now watching a few copies on ebay, but most of the buy it now are £35+. Annoyingly I saw it new before xmas for £25 from a proper site. 

The downside to console gaming I guess, but if I buy 3 games this year, compared to the PC upgrade I specced, I'll still be massively quids in.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 22, 2016)

£25 for a good second hand copy seems about right. That's my top end price for games, but knowing how good it is Id say its fair to go £30. I wanted to re-play GTAV on my new xbox1 and was shocked that s/h its still £35, Rockstar must be rolling in it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> £25 for a good second hand copy seems about right. That's my top end price for games, but knowing how good it is Id say its fair to go £30. I wanted to re-play GTAV on my new xbox1 and was shocked that s/h its still £35, Rockstar must be rolling in it.



Yeah, that seems about right. I've got a few on watch. I'm just being impatient.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a feeling you're going to like it.


----------



## 8den (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm going through my 2nd ish playthrough (I restarted after too long a christmas break). Currently level 25ish and a little bored to be honest. It's worth sticking with the railroad for the ballistic fibre perk. I currently am wearing a natty tux and hat which has a better damage resistance than some power armour. 

Even after ignoring most of the settlement quests I find certain things a chore. Nic's quest alone is a massive faff. (sticking my companions to Piper/Nick/Merci/Deacon)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2016)

8den said:


> I'm going through my 2nd ish playthrough (I restarted after too long a christmas break). Currently level 25ish and a little bored to be honest. It's worth sticking with the railroad for the ballistic fibre perk. I currently am wearing a natty tux and hat which has a better damage resistance than some power armour.
> 
> Even after ignoring most of the settlement quests I find certain things a chore. Nic's quest alone is a massive faff. (sticking my companions to Piper/Nick/Merci/Deacon)



I don't think I'd have another play through in me, the last one took so long. When I do fire it up again, I'll probably load my save data just as I've got to the Institute. 

That said an expansion pack at some point would be welcome.


----------



## 8den (Jan 22, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> I don't think I'd have another play through in me, the last one took so long. When I do fire it up again, I'll probably load my save data just as I've got to the Institute.
> 
> That said an expansion pack at some point would be welcome.



I am finding it a bit of chore, paticularly because I'm reaching a level that I was nearly at when I stopped. I'm finding skipping most of the minute men stuff a help. 

And the expansions for NV & F3 were great


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm finding it very easy now.  
Level 40, got my pistol perk up to 4/5 stars, high luck and the perk that allows you to save a critical combined with my pimped .44 that refills AP when you use a critical, along with MacCready's perk (modded to do exactly what it should do) means I barely leave VATS in combat, gunshot to the head.

This is in Very Hard, I don't really want to go to Survival...


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm hoping we get an announcement about dlc/expansion soon.  I love the game, but want some new stuff to do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> I'm finding it very easy now.
> Level 40, got my pistol perk up to 4/5 stars, high luck and the perk that allows you to save a critical combined with my pimped .44 that refills AP when you use a critical, along with MacCready's perk (modded to do exactly what it should do) means I barely leave VATS in combat, gunshot to the head.
> 
> This is in Very Hard, I don't really want to go to Survival...



That was my beef. I get the point that as you level up you should feel tougher, but with the rifleman perk and a decent shotgun, everything just died to easily and it lost the creeping round feel as I could go into most fights all guns blazing and normally survive. Brotherhood knights should definitely be harder to kill, although the penultimate mission last night storming airship was so much fun. I could hardly see because of the laser fire directed at me.  

I only used power armour 3 times. Once for the glowing sea for the radiation protection and the last two missions.


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> I only used power armour 3 times. Once for the glowing sea for the radiation protection and the last two missions.



I hate the power armour HUD so much that I did the glowing sea in a Hazmat suit


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 22, 2016)

I did the glowing sea in a hazmat suit too, in a misguided attempt to save power armor batteries! As the BOS were the last faction I joined I was surprised when after maybe 3 missions they took me up to their ship and gave me a suit (to add to the 6 or 7 I found already).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2016)

Saw a couple of interesting builds for it the other day. A one-punch man build, and an infiltrator build. Both can be ridiculously game-breakingly powerful, _but_ you have to be very careful and play them in the right way or you'd get out of your depth very fast. Both require tactics of some sort. They both sound great.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2016)

Completed the main story a couple of nights ago , it was bittersweet...


Now to wait for the dlc


----------



## 8den (Jan 23, 2016)

Had fun on Friday. Accidentallyc ended up storming liberataria with some brotherhoods whose veribird came down on my head


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2016)

wot?


----------



## 8den (Jan 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> wot?




I feel both better and worse about myself after that.


----------



## moon (Jan 27, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Fallout 4 and Skyrim Might Be In The Same Universe
> 
> I'll just leave that there...


I love this. The thought that magic may exist in the Skyrim world due to genetic mutations caused by radiation etc.. dragons being mutated lizards etc etc..


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2016)

Was listening to this, and whilst I know it's from the wrong musical era, but it's a shame that it's not on the Fallout radio playlist, as it namechecks Boston.


----------



## 8den (Jan 28, 2016)

So I finally got a lil bored and went up to the Prydwin for a looksee, I felt the brotherhood were dickish in this Game, and whats the first quest I get? Take food from Impoverished Dirt famers. Such a bag of dicks.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2016)

8den said:


> So I finally got a lil bored and went up to the Prydwin for a looksee, I felt the brotherhood were dickish in this Game, and whats the first quest I get? Take food from Impoverished Dirt famers. Such a bag of dicks.



You can skip that mission and has no effect on the plotline. It's worth doing some of their missions just for the settings alone. Seeing Boston from the air is well worthwhile.


----------



## 8den (Jan 28, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> You can skip that mission and has no effect on the plotline. It's worth doing some of their missions just for the settings alone. Seeing Boston from the air is well worthwhile.



Yeah The Brotherhood Knight (Danze or whatever) in his pitch about "not doing any other mercenary work" made it sound like if I went with them I was fully committing to the brotherhood, and I didn't want to close off the other plot lines. 

But yeah it does really capture the scale of the game. Also flying into fort strong a couple of mirelurker hunters gatecrashed the party and I had a hell of fight coming off the vertibird


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2016)

Someone I know has a fucking deathclaw show up every now and again when they go up to the Prydwyn. There it is, just wandering around the gangways for a few seconds before it realises where it is and tries to kill everyone.


----------



## 8den (Jan 28, 2016)

Youd think they'd have noticed that during the pre flight check.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2016)

It's quite satisfying to go up later proper tooled up and kill every last one of them. It's a tough fight and you can do it by stealth instead, but worth it seeing how easy the game gets later on. 

As opposed to the bloody witcher where I spend so much time staring at load screens.


----------



## 8den (Jan 29, 2016)

I swear god I'm getting the worst run of fucking tat loot from big badies. 

a Pool cue dropped by a supermutant master

a spanner from a mirelurk hunter

and I just got a metal arm that gives me 15% off damage from robots from a Legendary death claw alpha. Who's leg do I have hump to get some decent armour. I have like three different options for my right arm and one for my left.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm still rocking a left leg leather thingy because of it's +10% speed.


----------



## 8den (Jan 30, 2016)

I've got a horde of useless pieces and about three excellent pieces for my right arm and only one for my left. 

I've also supposedly got two weapons with "infinite" ammo, but when I load them up with Curie, (who in Synth mod appears to be unarmed), she still manages to eat through ammo.


Best gun of the game for me in the overseers combat rifle. In full auto mode it makes mince meat of just about anyone. 


I've got bored of every quest and Am hunting pip boys and mags. I have a lovely reading room in sanctuary hills. Plan on making a mini bar and some nice decorations up


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 30, 2016)

Infinite ammo just means no reload of the weapon, (so an unlimited magazine, rather than an infinity of bullets )


----------



## 8den (Jan 30, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Infinite ammo just means no reload of the weapon, (so an unlimited magazine, rather than an infinity of bullets )



Well, shiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 30, 2016)

I never really used automatic weapons as early in game ammo is scare and by the time it wasn't my rifleman perks had to much invested in them.


----------



## 8den (Jan 30, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> I never really used automatic weapons as early in game ammo is scare and by the time it wasn't my rifleman perks had to much invested in them.



Actually I think your three perks should be lockpicking, ammo and fortune finder. 

It only just dawned on me that I'm carrying a small fortune in 38 ammo


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 30, 2016)

The ammo finding perks are a must. Ammo is my main source of income.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 4, 2016)

After completing this using some awesome pistols, a sniper rifle and le fusille terrible and being level 50 I was disappointed by the ending (chose the institute).

I deleted all my saves and started again with just a knife and got pickman's blade at about level 10 or 11.  Met my first death-claw at level 17 and stabbed the fucker to death.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 4, 2016)

Finally completed this last night.  3 1/2 days of gameplay and level 46.  
It was bloody easy by the end though, and I was playing in very hard.  I think I only used my power armour a few times in the early mid-game...


----------



## 8den (Feb 4, 2016)

There's a even nastier knife hidden in dunwich bores. 

God the jet pack is rubbish.

I do like jumping off the Pyrdwn in power armour


----------



## YouSir (Feb 6, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Finally completed this last night.  3 1/2 days of gameplay and level 46.
> It was bloody easy by the end though, and I was playing in very hard.  I think I only used my power armour a few times in the early mid-game...



Yeah, the ending is a bit off difficulty wise, especially given how easily fucked you are up until the middle (on the first run at least). Built myself up obsessively on my first run, after getting into one too many fights I couldn't win by venturing too far into the badlands. By the time I met my first Deathclaws though I found that they weren't up to much. Kind of lost it's fear factor there. Same with Coursers, lots of hype and lots of ammo to take one on (mininukes, grenades, gauss rifle) and then Cait gets the kill with a shotgun.

Packs of Radscorpions still piss me off though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 8, 2016)

A couple of things.   Did the Giddyup Buttercup creator side quest (also handing in the holotape from the office), and well, that's depressing. 

And having completely perked out Strong Back, that changes the game somewhat, as it means that you can easily stagger back to a shop/your base being massively over encumbered


----------



## 8den (Feb 8, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> A couple of things.   Did the Giddyup Buttercup creator side quest (also handing in the holotape from the office), and well, that's depressing.
> 
> And having completely perked out Strong Back, that changes the game somewhat, as it means that you can easily stagger back to a shop/your base being massively over encumbered



Yeah but by the time I went near that Id pimped out pretty much everything.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2016)

Level 31, sneaked up on that swan, buffed up and killed it with one stab.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2016)

8den said:


> There's a even nastier knife hidden in dunwich bores...


Kverms Tooth or whatever it's called?  Yeah it does additional poison damage.

But Pickman's blade does 25 damage plus 25 bleed, which stacks, plus a 0.6 stealth multiplier plus (when they don't see me) 5.5x damage.  This will go up to 10x in a few levels.  I get 9 VATS strikes with it.

Bleed works against robots too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 9, 2016)

I believe you can take the mod off krevmh's tooth and put it on other knives and the mod is what has the legendary effect rather than the knife itself. I *think*.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I believe you can take the mod off krevmh's tooth and put it on other knives and the mod is what has the legendary effect rather than the knife itself. I *think*.


Yup.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2016)

Level 32...I'm walking around the glowing sea area with leather armour and a knife looking for some decent fights, I think I'll need a Legendary Radscorpion or Deathwalker...Legendary ghouls last one hit.   Time to put the difficulty up to max, I think.

Enjoying this MUCH MORE than first time round


----------



## 8den (Feb 11, 2016)

Finished the main quest, sided with the Railroad, kinda feel bad, but they were the best of bad bunch. Question is that little cut scene the only end of game sequence? 

Oh in true Bethbugsda fashion, I had a outstanding quest with the railroad that wouldn't finish but in the midst of the grand finale, the dialogue option appeared and we started talking about it while watching the vista of the commonwealth.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 11, 2016)

8den said:


> Finished the main quest, sided with the Railroad, kinda feel bad, but they were the best of bad bunch. Question is that little cut scene the only end of game sequence?
> 
> Oh in true Bethbugsda fashion, I had a outstanding quest with the railroad that wouldn't finish but in the midst of the grand finale, the dialogue option appeared and we started talking about it while watching the vista of the commonwealth.



I went RR as well. At some point I'll fire up an old save game to see the others. Letting of more nukes didn't seem the best way for a brighter future.

The game certainly feels hollow after finishing. Not much point playing any more.


----------



## 8den (Feb 12, 2016)

My feeling about fallout 4 can be summed up by 



Too much stuff trying to please everyone. People wanted building and trading and world building but it was hacked onto a story line that implied urgency. You want to rescue Shaun, so the silver shadow, and the Minutemen and everything else seem like a distraction, and yet once you finish the main quest there's little momentum to go on. By the time I ended the main quest I honestly wanted for nothing in terms of resources, everything was pretty pimped out. The dialogue tree is diluted to be meaningless. It's like they took all the great ideas blended them together and came out with a mess. 


Dlc is on its way so if it gets good reviews I may start over.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 12, 2016)

8den said:


> My feeling about fallout 4 can be summed up by
> 
> 
> Too much stuff trying to please everyone. People wanted building and trading and world building but it was hacked onto a story line that implied urgency. You want to rescue Shaun, so the silver shadow, and the Minutemen and everything else seem like a distraction, and yet once you finish the main quest there's little momentum to go on. By the time I ended the main quest I honestly wanted for nothing in terms of resources, everything was pretty pimped out. The dialogue tree is diluted to be meaningless. It's like they took all the great ideas blended them together and came out with a mess.
> ...



Yeah I kind of agree. It's still a good game - I spent a lot of hours on it - but it wasn't quite as good as I wanted it to be and I was ultimately a bit disappointed in it. To be fair the lack of urgency in the main quest is something common to all the open worlds I've played: 'I must save the world! But first I'm going to explore the world, play a lot of cards and change my costume 30 times...' but I think it's more notable here as the main storyline is pretty shit really.

For me personally I think the Witcher 3 has really raised the bar for the depth of content you can have in an open world game and F4 hasn't really kept up.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I kind of agree. It's still a good game - I spent a lot of hours on it - but it wasn't quite as good as I wanted it to be and I was ultimately a bit disappointed in it. To be fair the lack of urgency in the main quest is something common to all the open worlds I've played: 'I must save the world! But first I'm going to explore the world, play a lot of cards and change my costume 30 times...' but I think it's more notable here as the main storyline is pretty shit really.
> 
> For me personally I think the Witcher 3 has really raised the bar for the depth of content you can have in an open world game and F4 hasn't really kept up.



Although there is only really one plot line in the Witcher with side quests, rather then lots of different factions. 

I find I'm less likely to just wonder round that world as you don't level up so easily for just killing stuff.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 12, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> Although there is only really one plot line in the Witcher with side quests, rather then lots of different factions.



Yeah that's true. There are quite a lot of choices that have an impact in the end but ultimately it's quite linear as far as the main plot goes. It's still better than F4 for me though. I think on F4 I'm not really interested enough to see how the different faction story lines play out which I did on New Vegas.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah that's true. There are quite a lot of choices that have an impact in the end but ultimately it's quite linear as far as the main plot goes. It's still better than F4 for me though. I think on F4 I'm not really interested enough to see how the different faction story lines play out which I did on New Vegas.



I've not gone back to it, but that's partially because I've limited time and I'm now playing the Witcher. The cities in the Witcher are very pretty, but I think I got more kicks from generally exploring Boston.

The cut scenes are certainly better done in the Witcher, although I'm starting to think there may be a few to many of them...

Like 8den I think I'll go back to it when there is an expansion pack.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2016)

Yep I'm also waiting for DLC.  I think I've pretty much rinsed the game as it is - I mean there are still places I haven't been to and some side quests I haven't done, but I've completed the main quest once and done a load of settlement stuff.

I really wish the main quest was a bit less personal iykwim, one of my main problems with the game is that everything quest-wise is given too much urgency for a game where just exploring is a load of fun, I played it with the feeling that I couldn't drop everything and just wander off for a bit.  The main quest is the main culprit, but bloody timed 'save the settlement' quests just felt like work with a shit load of deadlines after a while.

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed playing the game, but I think I need mods and dlc before I tackle it again!

(Btw I know some people find it a bit directionless, but for me personally, Morrowind hit the sweet spot for an open world game in terms of quest urgency - ie. there really wasn't any.  The main quest started with "deliver this letter", and even the guild/temple/cult/legion quests required you to raise certain skills before taking further quests, which encouraged exploration.  And as exploration is really Bethesda's strongest card (and story often the weakest), it focuses the game away from the strongest part if the questing feels too urgent).


----------



## 8den (Feb 12, 2016)

GODDAMN WHY DID NO TELL ME THERE WAS A CHEMISTRY STATION IN SANCTUARY!


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2016)

Ahem...



Cid said:


> Sanctuary has everything you need really; water supply, room for crops, all the crafting stations (or is it missing chemistry?). Other than that there's the minutemen quest line which requires a few settlement quests.





8den said:


> It doesn't have a chemistry station and the cooking station is AGES away (post apocalyptic world problems)





Gromit said:


> No it isn't. Its right by the workshop. Cause i picked it up and moved it there.





8den said:


> Show off.





Vintage Paw said:


> It does have a chemistry station. I forget where it is to begin with, but I've moved it to the workshop with everything else (including the cooking station).


----------



## 8den (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Feb 13, 2016)

Is the witcher worth bothering with? See I HATED Skyrim. A lot to do with basic combat. But I need a fallout shaped hole in my life. (I bought a bobble head for the dash board of my car)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2016)

The Witcher 3 is lauded as one of the best modern rpgs. The main complaint I hear from people is the combat, but I haven't played it yet so I don't know how it compares to Skyrim's combat.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Witcher 3 is lauded as one of the best modern rpgs. The main complaint I hear from people is the combat, but I haven't played it yet so I don't know how it compares to Skyrim's combat.



Combat in W3 is as good as any other open world type RPG I'd say, and better than most. It can get a bit unbalanced as you go through the game and can carve through opponents a bit too easily but otherwise it's pretty good.

It's not perfect but then if combat is your priority just get Bloodborne instead.


----------



## 8den (Feb 13, 2016)

I played dark souls for about half an hour and found it incomprehensible....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2016)

8den said:


> Is the witcher worth bothering with? See I HATED Skyrim. A lot to do with basic combat. But I need a fallout shaped hole in my life. (I bought a bobble head for the dash board of my car)



Combat is very different to Skyrim. Lots of dodging and button mashing.



Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Combat in W3 is as good as any other open world type RPG I'd say, and better than most. It can get a bit unbalanced as you go through the game and can carve through opponents a bit too easily but otherwise it's pretty good.
> 
> It's not perfect but then if combat is your priority just get Bloodborne instead.



Really. I've found some of the monsters nails! Got very sick of looking at load screens.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 14, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> Really. I've found some of the monsters nails! Got very sick of looking at load screens.



How far in are you? I found it gets easier as you go through - some of the higher level monsters are still pretty tough until you get to quite a high level (although I don't think you need to be at the same level they're at) but after a certain point I could cut down groups of soldiers without really needing to try.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> How far in are you? I found it gets easier as you go through - some of the higher level monsters are still pretty tough until you get to quite a high level (although I don't think you need to be at the same level they're at) but after a certain point I could cut down groups of soldiers without really needing to try.



I'm up to L14. I find groups of humans and lower level monsters easy enough most of the time, it's the boss style fights.  I've actually started turning down he difficulty for them, which I don't like doing but my gaming time and patience is limited


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 14, 2016)

8den said:


> Is the witcher worth bothering with? See I HATED Skyrim. A lot to do with basic combat. But I need a fallout shaped hole in my life. (I bought a bobble head for the dash board of my car)


What about Wasteland 2,  it's not first person, but it's post apocalyptic, and the person behind it is the same person as behind the original Wasteland, and Fallout 1/2.


----------



## 8den (Feb 14, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> What about Wasteland 2,  it's not first person, but it's post apocalyptic, and the person behind it is the same person as behind the original Wasteland, and Fallout 1/2.



Tempted. I looked at it. It's 40 on the Mac?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2016)

8den said:


> Tempted. I looked at it. It's 40 on the Mac?



I'd seriously try the witcher mate. It's nothing like skyrim other then it has swords and I got a copy of eBay for 20 quid. 

It has its faults, but it feels "next gen" in a way Fallout doesn't.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 14, 2016)

I got WL2 in the steam sale for half price.  I've started it a couple of times, realised that I stuffed up character creation (in different ways) and restarted it.  

You can get it for ps4/XBone for about 20 quid. 

It's not next gen, but it's a proper old school rpg (first proper mission you get, for example, results in a hard choice about who to save)


----------



## 8den (Feb 14, 2016)

19.99 eBay auction finishing in 10m


----------



## 8den (Feb 14, 2016)

£22 if I don't love it I presume you'll refund the cost ohmyliver


----------



## Voley (Feb 14, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> For me personally I think the Witcher 3 has really raised the bar for the depth of content you can have in an open world game and F4 hasn't really kept up.



Yep, that's the same for me, too. I'm immersed in W3 right now and it's a massive improvement on F4. I stuck with Fallout for a while but it bored me in the end.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 14, 2016)

8den said:


> £22 if I don't love it I presume you'll refund the cost ohmyliver


erm....


----------



## poului (Feb 15, 2016)

This game thrills and infuriates me in equal measure.


----------



## poului (Feb 15, 2016)

I mean, how the fuck am I supposed to work out how to power up that transmitter in the Castle on my own, seriously?

Not to mention that comes after that bellend Mirelurk Queen.


----------



## 8den (Feb 15, 2016)

Did you work it out?


----------



## poului (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah, after a fucking hour.


----------



## poului (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I love this game. But it really does make you prove your dedication sometimes.


----------



## 8den (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Feb 16, 2016)

_http://kotaku.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-fallout-4s-dlc-which-1759396375_


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2016)

poului said:


> I mean, how the fuck am I supposed to work out how to power up that transmitter in the Castle on my own, seriously?
> 
> Not to mention that comes after that bellend Mirelurk Queen.



I had a shit load of time to play it, which always felt like it may come to an end abruptly. So I googled stuff like this.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 17, 2016)

First bit of DLC news











Bethesda.net

Robot building, and creature trapping and training..... and some sort of detective action.


----------



## 8den (Feb 17, 2016)

While Im waiting for the Witcher I am doing a new run through a woman with high perception and agility.

Also because I did the whole play through not knowing about cover....

Oh 

The cheapest add on is settlement building 

The robot add on looks like the mechanic from fallout 3 is back 

And A Nick Valetine investigation!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2016)

Of course they called it Far Habor. Because they want to make use of all those Bostonian accents.

FAAAHHH HAAAAAHHHHHBAAAAHHHH


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 17, 2016)

Excited for the new adds on. Although my gaming time has reduced to a tiny amount. I'll be lucky to finish the witcher this year at the rate I'm going.


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Of course they called it Far Habor. Because they want to make use of all those Bostonian accents.
> 
> FAAAHHH HAAAAAHHHHHBAAAAHHHH



If there isn't at least 1 NPC that says "Did you park your car in the Far Harbor Yard?" I'm going to want a refund!


----------



## 8den (Feb 18, 2016)

Epona said:


> If there isn't at least 1 NPC that says "Did you park your car in the Far Harbor Yard?" I'm going to want a refund!



Come to think of it why isn't the a recipe for "New England Mirelurker Chowda"?


----------



## 8den (Feb 21, 2016)

i played ten minutes of the Witcher and wasn't wild. The combat while _alot_ batter than Skyrim, still annoyed me, but most of all I could not stand the main characters voice. So to be clear, I'm chasing after the nudey chick from the flashback because I want to get into her nickers? I have to admit swords and sorcery has never been my favourite genre so, hmmmmmmm.......


----------



## 8den (Mar 25, 2016)

No reports on the DLC?


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 25, 2016)

I got a season pass, so it automatically downloaded.   It's basically adds a robot crafting station (and a shortish quest) where you can make your own robots.  You find schema for new limbs/heads/etc from robots you kill.   It's quite good.   You can make robots who can lockpick for your, or hack terminals, or heal you. 

I've almost got to level 100 on my main character and some of the tougher robots in the DLC have been challenging in a way that deathclaws no longer are.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2016)

Finally got our PS4 plus "Fallout 4" and "GTA: V" on Saturday.

Not done much so far apart from visit Concord, build a few things, kill a few raiders and get killed by a security bot that I knew I shouldn't fire up but did anyway 

Mr.QofG's is playing "GTA: V" but has to have the surround sound down really quiet and the door closed 'cos sounds travels a lot in this house and the small one is asleep directly above and he is perhaps a little young for some of the, ah colloquialisms in there


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 6, 2016)

Does anyone have the DLC? How is it?


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 6, 2016)

Do you like robots?  Would you like the ability to craft robots? Do you want to battle robots? Do you want an electricity gun? If the answer is yes to all of those, then it's great.

Basically it adds a new quest, a couple of dungeons, some more guns, a new armour type, and the ability to craft robots.  You fight the Mechanist (who isn't the same Mechanist as in Fallout 3).  Apparently if you fight the Mechanist in the Silver Shroud suit you get additional dialogue.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 7, 2016)

Picked this up a couple weeks ago, now on level 25 and there's a sudden proliferation of missile launchers. Really loving this one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 7, 2016)

I so want to play this. Except won't have any time for months


----------



## 8den (Apr 7, 2016)

I cannot find the silver shroud around. I left it near Lenny for fucks sake. 


.


----------



## 8den (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh the rifleman perk plus some ninja shit and converting the overseers guardian to a 308 is a killer


.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 7, 2016)

I stick with my knee capping plasma rifle.  The leg crippling thing almost breaks the game, 20% chance means that you've got  a very good chance of reducing say legendary chameleon death claw into a creature that lies twitching on the ground as you slowly shoot it to death with your worst gun.

I'm looking forward to playing the new survival mode


----------



## poului (Apr 8, 2016)

Many, many chuckles to be had.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Apr 15, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> I stick with my knee capping plasma rifle.  The leg crippling thing almost breaks the game, 20% chance means that you've got  a very good chance of reducing say legendary chameleon death claw into a creature that lies twitching on the ground as you slowly shoot it to death with your worst gun.
> 
> I'm looking forward to playing the new survival mode



I've never seen seen the legendary death claws is his lob bottle cap mines run away from the mines and fire at the claw/mirelurker queen. 3 bottle cap mines kill anything


----------



## ohmyliver (May 10, 2016)

Been playing the new survival mode.  In short a lot more fragile, no saves except autosaves when you sleep in a bed, disease, carry weight.

I prefer it, makes the game more sneaking around trying not to be ambushed not looting absolutely everything and picking battles wisely. 

I've lost a good 3-4 hours of game play by playing in a hung ho way though.


----------



## 8den (May 10, 2016)

Is there no fast travel? 

I'd like to play it but the lack of fast travel and auto saves would be a major turn off.


----------



## BigTom (May 10, 2016)

8den said:


> Is there no fast travel?
> 
> I'd like to play it but the lack of fast travel and auto saves would be a major turn off.


Yes, there's fast travel, you just click on the location on the map in the pip boy iirc

Eta you mean In survival mode don't you


----------



## ohmyliver (May 10, 2016)

not in survival mode.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 10, 2016)

I find that changes the game in a good but also annoying way.

It's annoying to have to slep back to sanctuary, especially with the reduced carry weight

But it means that those weapon/armour/etc stations, and random matresses etc are much more useful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2016)

I keep meaning to go back to this. I'll likely get all the DLC -- should have stumped for the season pass really. I never finished the main story. Never even met the Railroad.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 10, 2016)

The other thing is that disease is a thing and food and water matter much more. Antibiotics are rare unfortunately. Spent a good few hours with various infections and ailments before finding the only antibiotics I've found so far. You also need chemist level one to craft, which means it's a good few levels away for my dumb but lucky riflewoman


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2016)

I realised the other day what a bad idea my potential future build was. I wanted a brawler, full on melee, probably bare fist when I can get away with it, everything in strength, endurance, a few extras... and since I'd been utilising the wonder that is the far more intuitive and helpful explosives/grenades system, she was going to use them a lot too.

Then I remembered that the same button for heavy attack is the one for throwing a grenade. Fine if you're at range all the time (with only the occasional mishap when a mirelurk gets too close), but a potential living hell if you're melee.

I still want to do it though. I love explosives in FO4.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 10, 2016)

I've found that survival mode has dragged me right back in. I like that it feels like there is more of a narrative structure because of the lack of saves and fast travel. I'm currently just about to attempt to clear out the super duper mart because I've found an armour  station and have enough leather and cloth to upgrade my armour, so long as I find adhesive I'm good. Then do I slep back to sanctuary, or push on to diamond city. It's getting dark and I'm tired so finding a bed is probably the first thing to do.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 11, 2016)

I've also found that as ammo now weighs, using a missile launcher is pretty much very high strength/power armour limited as each missile weighs 7, which with a carry weight total of 125 at strength 5 means that I had to leave 10 of 'em in a safe...


----------



## Cid (May 11, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> I've found that survival mode has dragged me right back in. I like that it feels like there is more of a narrative structure because of the lack of saves and fast travel. I'm currently just about to attempt to clear out the super duper mart because I've found an armour  station and have enough leather and cloth to upgrade my armour, so long as I find adhesive I'm good. Then do I slep back to sanctuary, or push on to diamond city. It's getting dark and I'm tired so finding a bed is probably the first thing to do.



Do you still have to do settlement defence? Because that would get properly shit.


----------



## 8den (May 11, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> not in survival mode.



Yeah presumably when mods come out (for the console) I'll take off ammo carry weight and the autosave and sleep bits. I just don't have time to play the game that way.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 11, 2016)

Cid you do, but I think so long as you realise that you're not going to be able to rescue all of 'em, then it's ok.  You have 12 hours to get to it, I think. 

8den I think the ammo carry weight is a good thing.  Ammo is sort of like an alternative currency anyways, so it only really punishes you if you want to carry a range of weapons and ammo, or want to go missle/mininuke crazy. But if you've got a low-to-medium strength character why should you be allowed to do that in the first place. I dunno, the ammo weighing thing I really liked in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. as it forced you to be frugal in your weapon choices (i.e. one main weapon, and one side arm, and stacks of ammo for both), so mebbe that's colouring my experience of it. 

The save thing, yes, that's pretty annoying I lost a good 45 mins last night by clearing out the superdupermart and roaming ghouls outside, and then wandering off south and then trying to find a bed/sleeping bag.  Which of course resulted in stumbling into a raider pack and dying.  Annoying as I got two legendary drops in the SDM.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2016)

Following in a long Bethesda mod tradition:

http://kotaku.com/fallout-4-robots-...m_source=Kotaku_Twitter&utm_medium=Socialflow


----------



## Boycey (May 13, 2016)

Big boy + MIRV upgrade =  :Eek:


----------



## 8den (May 19, 2016)

Is far harbour out tonight?


----------



## ohmyliver (May 19, 2016)

Yup.  Not played it.  Still bogged down in survival mode.  I die a lot, I mean a lot.  So I'm only about level 12.  Might load up my old character to play it.


----------



## 8den (May 21, 2016)

The reviews of Far Habour are really positive can't wait to play it.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 23, 2016)

I dipped into Far Harbour at the weekend. It's good, in a radioactive fog, with angry mutated fish and fog ghouls sort of way.  I've only really been to the first town and down the missions there though.


----------



## Supine (Aug 3, 2016)

Just started playing this week and loving it. Will read the thread when I have progressed a bit. I don't want any spoilers


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 19, 2016)

8den said:


> The reviews of Far Habour are really positive can't wait to play it.


I've been playing it, the location and plots are very well realised.


----------



## 8den (Aug 19, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've been playing it, the location and plots are very well realised.



Meh. I didn't find it engaging. I'll probably fire it back up for nuka cola world though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

is nuka world out soon?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 22, 2016)

just started playing this. Got to diamond city having picked up a fancy laser rifle off those sanctimonious bores The Brotherhood of Steel. Very much enjoying it so far - i enjoyed fallout 3 as well. Haven't got into the workbenches and settlers thing yet - kind of following the main quest whilst following the main story. 
One problem im having is power cores for power armour. I've used up the two I looted but now I've had to buy one from a trader for several hundred caps. ouch. 
Do you get your own pad like in fallout 3 - so you can stash your stuff and sleep?
Any newbie tips welcome!


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 22, 2016)

yup.  You can also build your own settlement (you don't have a settlement at sanctuary?) That's your base really. 

Tips?  Preston Garvey is annoying.


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 22, 2016)

As you progress power cores become a lot more common ( You gotta earn 'em in the early stages) Save a few for when you get a gatling laser!! 

If you don't like Sanctuary then do a few of Prestons annoying missions to find some other locations to build your base ( For storing stuff, sleep etc).

I spent most of my time base building and still haven't completed the main mission. 

I'm jealous of your ignorance of what is to come


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2016)

I haven't finished the main mission either. I didn't even get as far as officially picking a faction. Haven't met the railroad yet (although I know they've met me because I'm a sucker for avoiding spoilers). I get a bit twitchy about doing too much of the main story because I tend to lose interest in a playthrough once I've done that, and you never know how long it's going to be the first time around and I get worried I'll accidentally complete it lol.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2016)

finished the main stuff, went to go and do the DLC the other day and found id lost interest in it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> finished the main stuff, went to go and do the DLC the other day and found id lost interest in it



I have to get all the side quests and dlc and so on out of the way before I make a final push on the main story in these games. Otherwise I lose interest as well. I need the overarching thrust of the main story to give me a reason to be in the world in the first place, even if I'm not focusing on it. It's the same with Skyrim. I've only completed its main story once in my 2000 hours of play, and the time I did I had zero impetus to carry on doing anything else afterwards, so started a new character.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2016)

FYI and very quitely Bethesda finally introduced fallout 4 mods on the ps4



Any recommendations?

I may start the game again


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2016)

I hadn't got many mods installed at all when I was last playing. I don't know what they have on the PS4. The most handy ones would be ones that mod carry weight (in older Fallouts there have been ones that add backpacks that give you more carry weight, so it at least feels less cheaty - being on PC I just cheat my carry weight because I really don't fucking care), and any other utility ones that just make quality of life better. Like, in Skyrim my absolute number one mod is Wearable Lanterns - I'm apoplectic if I can't use it. We don't need that for Fallout because you have a torch on your pipboy I think (it's been a while), but that sort of thing - utility.


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2016)

So far I've added the walking dead, greener environments, improved weather. I can't add the modify old clothes (frankly I want either the nukaworld spacesuit or my vault tec suit with ballistic weave) for some reason. I'm looking for something for pipboy management, carry weight is a good idea, but I feel I want to avoid most of the cheats (mind you I've still wearing a really ratty raider legendary arm for it's amazing luck bonus and fancy something a snazzier).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2016)

Is there a GB limit to what you can download on PS4 like there is for Skyrim? It's 1GB for Skyrim (5GB for XBone). With that in mind, mods that make gameplay changes will take up less space because unless they're adding new items they're going to be nothing but bytes containing changed creation kit records. Graphical mods will take up your space quite quickly, as all these changed textures add up in size. And of course mods that add new items - if it adds a lot or if they have fancy textures you're going to be eating into that allowance fast.

One mod I know is being worked on for FO4 is ELFX (Enhanced Lights and FX). I use the Skyrim version and it's one of the best lighting mods you'll find. I only use it for interior lighting but he also makes an exterior module. He says that the FO4 lighting system is a lot better than the new Skyrim version, and as such it's going to look really good. I'd make that an absolute priority once it's out. (Keep an eye out for it. The author's name is anamorfus - here is Skyrim's version: Enhanced Lights and FX at Skyrim Special Edition Nexus - Mods and Community .)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 30, 2016)

So I quite fancy having another play of this. Played it through once so looking at the expansion packs. Has anyone played both and can recommend which is best. 

Do you start with your old saved game or do you create a new character?


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is there a GB limit to what you can download on PS4 like there is for Skyrim? It's 1GB for Skyrim (5GB for XBone). With that in mind, mods that make gameplay changes will take up less space because unless they're adding new items they're going to be nothing but bytes containing changed creation kit records. Graphical mods will take up your space quite quickly, as all these changed textures add up in size. And of course mods that add new items - if it adds a lot or if they have fancy textures you're going to be eating into that allowance fast.
> 
> One mod I know is being worked on for FO4 is ELFX (Enhanced Lights and FX). I use the Skyrim version and it's one of the best lighting mods you'll find. I only use it for interior lighting but he also makes an exterior module. He says that the FO4 lighting system is a lot better than the new Skyrim version, and as such it's going to look really good. I'd make that an absolute priority once it's out. (Keep an eye out for it. The author's name is anamorfus - here is Skyrim's version: Enhanced Lights and FX at Skyrim Special Edition Nexus - Mods and Community .)




Mods are limited to 2gigs in total, and due to engine restraints you can only include pre-existing fallout assets (so no thomas the tank engines or terminators etc).


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So I quite fancy having another play of this. Played it through once so looking at the expansion packs. Has anyone played both and can recommend which is best.
> 
> Do you start with your old saved game or do you create a new character?



Most of the expansion packs have a suggested level limit (Nuka World is 35 I think) I dug up an old save that had me at level 50, and I'd have struggled to finish Nukaworld without my X0-1 power armour and "lucky" (laser minigun with double critical hit bonus, and critical hit meter filling twice as fast) there were a couple of really savage encounters. 

So if you want to dive right into the expansions Id use a preloaded character, or start afresh, thats what I'm thinking of doing. )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2016)

8den said:


> Mods are limited to 2gigs in total, and due to engine restraints you can only include pre-existing fallout assets (so no thomas the tank engines or terminators etc).



That's not engine restraints - that's licencing restraints. The engine can handle new assets just fine. The lawyers are less able to


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 1, 2016)

been playing this a week or so and i have to say - its brilliant. So much in there, and some of the missions are really exciting. Haven't got into the whole settlement building aspect yet, but i have worked out how to mod my power armour. Only i dont like using it cos you use up your (very expensive) power cores too quickly - can this be improved at a workbench? 
Anyway - got myself a tasty sniper rifle at last, but ammo is in short supply.
Overall its a significantly better than fallout 3 - and that was pretty dammed good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 1, 2016)

8den said:


> Most of the expansion packs have a suggested level limit (Nuka World is 35 I think) I dug up an old save that had me at level 50, and I'd have struggled to finish Nukaworld without my X0-1 power armour and "lucky" (laser minigun with double critical hit bonus, and critical hit meter filling twice as fast) there were a couple of really savage encounters.
> 
> So if you want to dive right into the expansions Id use a preloaded character, or start afresh, thats what I'm thinking of doing. )



Much as I'd like to start a new game, this winter doesn't look like it would have as much game time as last. 

My character was pretty nails. Completed the game without power armour except the point you wonder round in the radioactive shit. My shotgun and added perks shreds everything. 

Which is the better of the two expansion packs?


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Much as I'd like to start a new game, this winter doesn't look like it would have as much game time as last.
> 
> My character was pretty nails. Completed the game without power armour except the point you wonder round in the radioactive shit. My shotgun and added perks shreds everything.
> 
> Which is the better of the two expansion packs?



Storyline wise Far Habour is the better one, NukaWorld's Story is wafer thin, the only advantage to NukaWorld is you can play as a raider, seize settlements, and build raider camps, and them hit the rest of commonwealth, so if you're a black hat, or have a particular axe to grind against Preston go for NukaWorld.

But again my level 50 character was pretty fucking tough, and I ended up having to clear chunks of Nukaworld in Power armour. There are really vicious laser turrents, and a pack of gator/deathclaw half breeds. I even had to break out the nuka nuke launcher (new type of ammo for nuka launcher)


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> That's not engine restraints - that's licencing restraints. The engine can handle new assets just fine. The lawyers are less able to



Ah, I was only going by what they tell me.


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> been playing this a week or so and i have to say - its brilliant. So much in there, and some of the missions are really exciting. Haven't got into the whole settlement building aspect yet, but i have worked out how to mod my power armour. Only i dont like using it cos you use up your (very expensive) power cores too quickly - can this be improved at a workbench?
> Anyway - got myself a tasty sniper rifle at last, but ammo is in short supply.
> Overall its a significantly better than fallout 3 - and that was pretty dammed good.



I think it's above fallout 3 but not as good as NV, but I'm insanely biased in favour of new vegas. Settlement building has always been a bone of contention, some people love it, others hate the way it's pushed onto you (preston and his bloody updates) and so early in the game. Narratively I found that really annoying. I'm here to rescue my fucking child, not rescue the settlers at tenpenny bluff again. 

As to fusion cores. Honestly I only used the power armour sparingly, and only really began eating fusion cores once I got "Lucky" my legendary laser gatling gun. 

There's a perk about fusion cores, but I think you need high Intelligence. 

Most if not all traders sell them. A quick tip, a trader will buy your partially used fusion cores for something like 100 caps and it doesn't matter  how full it is (8% or 99%) so recycle your cores, never fully use them up, and then sell the nearly spent ones to offset the cost of the new ones. 

And don't explore in power armour (until the glowing sea) that eats up cores, fast travel where possible.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2016)

8den said:


> Ah, I was only going by what they tell me.



They may have worded it as 'platform' restraints - which would be another way of saying licencing restraints but that could sound like engine restraints. 

The game engine is the same for the console versions as it is the PC version. Even the creation kit - the dev tools made available to players to create mods - is the same for the PC version and consoles, meaning the mod format is the same. But on PC anything and everything can be modded into the game, whether it breaks copyright or not, because it can be hosted anywhere and it's not reliant on Bethesda or Microsoft or Sony to actually put it into your game. That doesn't mean it's legal to do so, but it means it can and will be done. But Sony aren't going to licence, for example, Thomas the Tank Engine so that you can have Thomas toot tooting at you during the opening scene of Skyrim. So, assets that already exist in Fallout, or Skyrim, are already licenced and are fine to include in the mods, but they won't risk new assets being ripped from The Witcher or characters from someone else's IP being used. So better to say right out of the gate "no external assets" rather than having to vet each and every mod or wait for take-down notices. But there is no difference between a mesh made for Fallout and a mesh made from scratch - a mesh is a mesh, and textures are textures.


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> They may have worded it as 'platform' restraints - which would be another way of saying licencing restraints but that could sound like engine restraints.
> 
> The game engine is the same for the console versions as it is the PC version. Even the creation kit - the dev tools made available to players to create mods - is the same for the PC version and consoles, meaning the mod format is the same. But on PC anything and everything can be modded into the game, whether it breaks copyright or not, because it can be hosted anywhere and it's not reliant on Bethesda or Microsoft or Sony to actually put it into your game. That doesn't mean it's legal to do so, but it means it can and will be done. But Sony aren't going to licence, for example, Thomas the Tank Engine so that you can have Thomas toot tooting at you during the opening scene of Skyrim. So, assets that already exist in Fallout, or Skyrim, are already licenced and are fine to include in the mods, but they won't risk new assets being ripped from The Witcher or characters from someone else's IP being used. So better to say right out of the gate "no external assets" rather than having to vet each and every mod or wait for take-down notices. But there is no difference between a mesh made for Fallout and a mesh made from scratch - a mesh is a mesh, and textures are textures.



Ah gotcha, unlike for the PC roaming wild on the internet, it's Bethesda's own little fiefdom, hosted on their server. So I won't get nude sexy time Nick Valetine any time soon.


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2016)

I've started afresh w/ the following mods zero weight junk (cause I've a horder and have never met a carslie typewriter or desktop fan I couldn't pick up) some environment and weather mods, the apparel mod (ballistic weave and armour overwear available on all clothes), and a cheat room (that in my defence I've not looked at, yet (and I'm barely out of the Vault, so don't all applause at once), I had "the walking dead" on, but at Lvl 50 odd and "les fussible terribl" (legendary combat shotgun) and the fuckers were taking 5-8 shots to go down, so there's no way I'm dealing with that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh yes, weather mods can make it an entirely different game. When I next play I'm going to get some of the 'Make America Green Again' mods. I know it's not exactly in keeping with the whole nuclear wasteland thing, but some of them look very pretty.


----------



## Cid (Dec 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh yes, weather mods can make it an entirely different game. When I next play I'm going to get some of the 'Make America Green Again' mods. I know it's not exactly in keeping with the whole nuclear wasteland thing, but some of them look very pretty.



Fallout IV's environment makes no sense whatsoever. None. Look at Hiroshima and Nagasaki... Admittedly Fallout's nuclear war is orders of magnitude larger, but we're still basically talking about the half-lives of various elements. The really dangerous stuff by definition also decays the most quickly. Even if you accept that, why is there loads of brown life? it looks like a world in winter... That makes no sense without a summer. You don't get year-round leafless trees; how would they grow? Ah, you say, they've been standing there for 210 years. No. That's also ridiculous. No bacteria? No fungi? And why is there grass?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2016)

If no one's called their greenery mod Make American Green Again I'll be really disappointed. It's right up gaming's alley.


----------



## 8den (Dec 5, 2016)

Cid said:


> Fallout IV's environment makes no sense whatsoever. None. Look at Hiroshima and Nagasaki... Admittedly Fallout's nuclear war is orders of magnitude larger, but we're still basically talking about the half-lives of various elements. The really dangerous stuff by definition also decays the most quickly. Even if you accept that, why is there loads of brown life? it looks like a world in winter... That makes no sense without a summer. You don't get year-round leafless trees; how would they grow? Ah, you say, they've been standing there for 210 years. No. That's also ridiculous. No bacteria? No fungi? And why is there grass?




Yeah it's the lack of greener, and not the radscorpions, Deathclaws and molerats that makes Fallout's environments un realistic.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 5, 2016)

8den said:


> Yeah it's the lack of greener, and not the radscorpions, Deathclaws and molerats that makes Fallout's environments un realistic.



Reminded me of this:


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2017)

I just got this. I really like the look of it (just left the bunker and found my wasteland neighbourhood). 

But. When I log in through Steam my mouse goes all wobbly, I can't even move it. I'm not sure if something I'm doing is making the game start or if I just have to wait for it to load.


----------



## 8den (May 28, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I just got this. I really like the look of it (just left the bunker and found my wasteland neighbourhood).
> 
> But. When I log in through Steam my mouse goes all wobbly, I can't even move it. I'm not sure if something I'm doing is making the game start or if I just have to wait for it to load.



No idea. Have you tried steam support.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2017)

I got this ages ago and it won't even get past the loading screen. Theres a known windows 8/10 fault here according to a steam thread and a patch. I couldn't get the patch to work. I'd like to cos New Vegas was such a great game


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2017)

All working fine now. And my lad has shown me how to get God mode, lol


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2017)

S☼I said:


> All working fine now. And my lad has shown me how to get God mode, lol



Don't do it! Will wreck the game.


----------

